#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-07
<vubuntor286> các bạn cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor286> cái laptop của mình từ khi cài lại windowxp
<vubuntor286> chẳng hiểu sao không gõ được ký tự @ trên bàn phím cả
<vubuntor286> xin các bác xử giúp
<vubuntor286> ký tự @ và # là không gõ được
<hailx> ^_^
<dungwd> compiz sao ít setting quá
<dungwd> làm sao để chỉnh được kích thước của thanh Panel
<dungwd> à, hình như phải cài plugin cho nó hả
<thethuong> hi
<n2i> 3
<sinhvienvn> ns identify thuong1984
<n2i> :-/
<anyoneofus> lol
<sinhvienvn> afa
<sinhvienvn> ok
<sinhvienvn> quit
<sinhvienvn> hi
<anyoneofus> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<n2i> spam chắc
<khanhpt> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<sinhvienvn> chao
<khanhpt> ubot2: bạn ý chào lại kìa
<ubot2> khanhpt: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vubuntor392> n2i:oi
<vubuntor339> e muốn hỏi phải tìm tài liệu hướng dẫn sử dụng wine bằng tiếng việt ở đâu? e gặp một số rắc rối khi chạy các ứng dụng .exe
<GeekComp> vubuntor339: rắc  rối chi rứa
<GeekComp> vubuntor339: ko chạy được .exe há
<vubuntor339> e ko thể chạy bất cứ file exe nào
<GeekComp> ọc
<GeekComp> có biết cách mở ko đó
<vubuntor339> làm thế nào giờ
<vubuntor339> chưa dùng bjo mà
<GeekComp> chuột phải vô file chọn open with other application
<GeekComp> tìm đến Wine Program Loader
<vubuntor339> vâng
<vubuntor339> để e thử tí xem thế nào
<vubuntor339> cảm ơn nha
<GeekComp> @.@'
<GeekComp> dangkhoa12: ngày nào cũng vô, định làm gì ta
<dangkhoa12> Geek:em dinh lam gi dau ha anh
<dangkhoa12> Geek:qua đâu có vào đau6
<GeekComp> .g load bootmgr with grub2
<GeekComp> bot chết hết rầu
<GeekComp> hÆ°m
<vubuntor923> xin chao
<vubuntor923> cac ban giup minh mo duoc van ban co duoi la .chm voi
<C4NoC> vubuntor923: vào software center
<C4NoC> gõ chm
<C4NoC> search ra
<vubuntor923> co may cai
<vubuntor923> dung cai nao ha ban
<n2i> cái nào cũng được
<n2i> ngon cả
<n2i> miễn phí cả @@
<vubuntor923> :)
<vubuntor923> nay h to thu
<vubuntor923> doi lau lam
<vubuntor923> ma chang thay no install j ca
<n2i> thử thế nào?
<vubuntor923> co phai la doi no down ve thi moi install ko a
<vubuntor923> kich vao install roi
<vubuntor923> doi lau lau
<vubuntor923> ma ko thay no chay
<n2i> nó có thanh tiến trình đó
<n2i> xem đó thôi
<vubuntor923> ko thay no chay
<vubuntor923> doi lau roi ma ko thay hien tuong gi
<vubuntor923> co phai la no down ve roi moi install ko a
<n2i> nó tự tải tự cài luôn
<n2i> xem trong menu có nó chưa?
<n2i> nó không hỏi gì đâu
<vubuntor923> o thanh install
<n2i> không phải bấm next next ....finish như windows đâu
<vubuntor923> ko co hien tuong gi
<vubuntor923> doi nay gio roi ma ko thay no chay gi ca
<vubuntor923> o ben trai thi " in progress " van chay
<n2i> hay tại mạng lởm? :D nó tải lâu
<vubuntor923> :(
<n2i> hay là nhấn mợ kchm roài, nó còn phải lôi một mớ kde về nữa? cho xin cái hình
<vubuntor923> vua moi down xong 1 part cua dreamwer portable ve
<vubuntor923> khi tat tien trinh
<vubuntor923> thi kich vao dau "x" la het ha anh
<vubuntor923> hay la trong khi do no van chay
<n2i> khi tắt tiến trình
<n2i> đẹp thì nó tắt
<n2i> còn xấu thì nó thành zoobie
<vubuntor923> :(
<vubuntor923> doi them 1lat nua vay
<vubuntor923> a
<vubuntor923> cho em hoi
<vubuntor923> dreamwer
<vubuntor923> su dung wine chay dc ko a
<n2i> có
<vubuntor923> dug ban portable hay la ban full
<n2i> nhưng mà mắc mớ gì phải xài dreamwer?
<n2i> portable
<vubuntor923> em muon code cho html va php
 * n2i từng chạy thử pts portable
<n2i> bên này thiếu gì tool
<vubuntor923> luc nay em da cai
<vubuntor923> xampp
<vubuntor923> nhung ma ko bit su dung tool de code php
<n2i> tool thì đầy ra
<vubuntor923> chi cho em may cai
<n2i> tron trung tâm phần mềm ấy
<vubuntor923> sau 1 thoi gian doi rat lau
<vubuntor923> ma van ko install duoc phan mem doc chm
<vubuntor923> co cach nao ko a
<n2i> sao chú khổ cực thế
<vubuntor923> :(
<n2i> bật terminal lên đánh lệnh xem nó báo gì đi
<vubuntor923> anh cho em xin cai code
<n2i> sudo apt-get install xchm
<vubuntor923> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor923> no hien len cai day a
<n2i> chắc là cái kia đang chạy đó
<n2i> tắt nó đi thử
<n2i> có bật synaptic hem?
<vubuntor923> :(
<vubuntor923> ko mo duoc synaptic
<n2i> sao không mở được?
<vubuntor923> no xuat hien canh bao
<n2i> có bảo mở đâu?
<n2i> cảnh báo thế nào?
<n2i> đòi nhập pass hả?
<vubuntor923> nhap roi a
<vubuntor923> unable to get exclesive look
<n2i> nhầm pass?
<n2i> á
<n2i> tắt các thằng khác đi
<n2i> cái trung tâm phần mềm đang chạy đó
<n2i> ai biểu chạy nhiều tool quản lý gói làm gì
<vubuntor923> :(
<vubuntor923> em tuong tat roi ma
<n2i> tắt rồi hả?
<vubuntor923> no co xuat hien nua dau a
<n2i> xem xem nó đã chết hẳn chưa?
<vubuntor923> luc nay kich vao "x" roi ma
<n2i> xem có thằng nào chạy tiếp hem?
<n2i> mở system monitor lên mà ngó
<vubuntor923> no" finish" roi
<vubuntor923> thay gi a
<n2i> chắc là có thằng quản ly gói nào đang chạy
<n2i> kiểm lại xem
<n2i> có phải là trung tâm phần mêm
<n2i> hay là apt-get
<vubuntor923> o tab nao ha anh
<n2i> process
<vubuntor923> nhieu tien trinh lam
<n2i> xem cài nào, có tên đó
<vubuntor923> co sh
<n2i> đại khái như là apt-get
<vubuntor923> co may cai " do wait"
<n2i> reboot lại đi
<n2i> không thì logout đi
<vubuntor923> vang
<n2i> chứ giờ ngồi đây đoán đâu có được
<vubuntor207> giup em cai unikey voi
<n2i> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor207> minh dang dung ubuntu 10.04
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> thì sao?
<n2i> !ii
<vubuntor207> o day huong dan toi 9.10 thoi
<ubot2> http://bit.ly/eRHvgR
<n2i> .g site: ubuntu-vn.org hướng dẫn cài ibus-unikey bằng hình ảnh
<bkphenny> n2i: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=13824
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt và sử dụng ibus-unikey bằng hình ảnh - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> đóa
<vubuntor207> ko vao duoc synaptic package
<vubuntor207> giup em voi
<vubuntor207> no hien len
<vubuntor207> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<n2i> há
<n2i> vui chÆ°a
<vubuntor207> :(
<vubuntor207> lam sao bay gio de vao dc synaptic a
<n2i> nó bảo sao thì làm thế thoai
<n2i> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vubuntor822> hello
<vubuntor822> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor822> cài opensuse11.3 từ usb như nào nhỉ
<vubuntor822> unetbootin ko hỗ trợ 11.3
<vubuntor822> :D
<n2i> không hỗ trợ?
<vubuntor822> uh
<n2i> thiếu gì tool
<vubuntor822> tool gì nhỉ
<n2i> universal usb installer
<n2i> vv.
<vubuntor822> universal usb installer mình tưởng ko hỗ trợ opensuse chứ nhỉ
<n2i> không luôn à?
<_Tux_> nói chung
<n2i> linux live create
<_Tux_> học cách cài từ HDD là sướng nhất
<_Tux_> :))
<n2i> tự làm đê
<n2i> ò
<vubuntor822> =,=
<vubuntor822> cài từ HDD lại phải bung kernel ra ư?
<_Tux_> vubuntor822: no no
<vubuntor639> chao cac anh1
<vubuntor639> chao cac ban
<vubuntor639> minh moi cai va moi su dung Kubutun 10.10
<vubuntor639> xin chao
<vubuntor639> xin chao ban
<vubuntor207> cho em hoi
<vubuntor207> em bi mat wine trong application
<vubuntor207> muon lay lai thi lam the nao a
<C4NoC> vubuntor207: cài lại?
<C4NoC> :D
<vubuntor207> cho em hoi
<vubuntor207> o trong
<C4NoC> vubuntor207: chuột phải vào cái menu á
<C4NoC> rồi edit nó
<C4NoC> thêm vào
<vubuntor919> mấy bạn ơi cho mình hỏi, sao vào youtobe.com mở một clip bất kì màn hình đều bị màu hồng
<vubuntor919> kể cả chrome hay firefox cung vậy
<vubuntor919> nhưng mà mở clip bên zing hay trang khác thì lại không sao hết
<vubuntor919> có ai bị vậy không?
<C4NoC> thế à
<C4NoC> ubuntu?
<vubuntor919> uhm
<C4NoC> vga gì vậy?
<vubuntor919> card onboard thôi
<vubuntor919> nhưng mà xem bên mấy trang # không sao, chỉ có youtobe là bị vậy
<C4NoC> thế do youtube :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor207: xem mấy trang khác có video ko
<C4NoC> hay chỉ flash thường
<vubuntor919> ai không biết là do youtobe nhưng mà mình test trên máy thằng bạn dùng windows thì vào không sao cả
<vubuntor919> vấn đề chổ đó
<C4NoC> flash là đồ close source
<C4NoC> nên cũng chịu :D
<C4NoC> hem bít do đâu
<vubuntor346> cac anh giup em ve rar trong ubuntu voi
<HaDuyTin1> ?
<vubuntor346> .rar trong ubuntu
<vubuntor346> em giai nen ko dc
<HaDuyTin1> click chuột phãi chọn exctra
<vubuntor346> ko dc
<vubuntor346> hien len canh bao
<HaDuyTin1> ?
<nobawk> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor346> could not create the archive !
<HaDuyTin1> cài cái 7zip chưa
<vubuntor346> em mu tieng anh lam
<vubuntor596> Cho minh hoi ve cac file pho bein duoc ho tro trong Ubuntu va cac phan mem lien quan den cac loai file do
<vubuntor596> please help me
<_Tux_> vubuntor596: đang làm đồ án hay nghiên cứu gì đó hửo
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor596> uh
<vubuntor596> minh dang lam do an
<vubuntor596> co thee giup minh ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor596: không
<_Tux_> tự xử đi
<vubuntor596> ui
<vubuntor596> please
<vubuntor596> mình đang rất cần
<_Tux_> vubuntor596: vậy tự tìm hiểu đi
<_Tux_> nói chung là file nào *có thể* hỗ trợ được
<_Tux_> còn phần mềm thì tùy định dạng
<_Tux_> cứ GG là ra
<vubuntor596> Thank
<vubuntor798> jdr
<vubuntor798> aigiup minh voi
<vubuntor798> help
<HaDuyTin1> ?
<vubuntor000> may pro cho em hoi dc ko
<vubuntor000> may pro cho em hoi dc ko???
<vubuntor000> alolo co ai ko
<n2i> vubuntor000: ten nick dep day!
<vubuntor000> alolo co ai ko
<kid__> 321
<nobawk> ko có ai
<vubuntor000> chet
<vubuntor000> :|
<vubuntor000> may ban co biet thiet lap web server java tren linux ko
<vubuntor000> lam on huong dan minh
 * kid__ núp
<UIT2011> n2i: nếu như mình xóa tập tin trong thư mục var/cache/apt/archie bằng quyền root, nhưng xóa bằng delete chứ không phải shift + delete thì có cách nào lấy lại không?
<n2i> đi hỏi cách recovery trong ext2/3/4 í
<UIT2011> nếu mình muốn xóa luôn nó thì làm thế nào?
<UIT2011> nó vẫn chiếm dung lượng ổ đĩa
<TuxCamDiec> UIT2011: sudo rm -rf /*
<TuxCamDiec> =))
<TuxCamDiec> (nguy hiểm không dùng lệnh trên)
<TuxCamDiec> lệnh trên chỉ là nói vui nha
<TuxCamDiec> =))
<UIT2011> trời
 * TuxCamDiec nói trước không có người lại khóc vì mất dữ liệu
<UIT2011> suýt nữa làm rồi
<TuxCamDiec> UIT2011: Linux nói chung là chỉ đùa
<TuxCamDiec> khi bạn biết bạn đang làm gì ?
<UIT2011> thì mình xóa mấy cái file .deb trong thư mục đó bằng quyền root nhưng mà xóa bằng delete, nhưng vào thùng rác không thấy đâu
<UIT2011> h muốn lấy lại cũng không được mà muốn xóa hẳn đi cũng không xong
<TuxCamDiec> UIT2011: hehe
<TuxCamDiec> dùng quyền root vô lại
<TuxCamDiec> empty trash đi
<UIT2011> trong quyền root mình không vô trash được
<n2i> UIT2011: ai biểu ko vô được?
<UIT2011> nó báo là không thể hiển thị nội dung của trash
<n2i> đang nhập vào quền root ấy
<n2i> ai biểu sudo nautilus đâu
<UIT2011> Rất tiếc, không thể hiển thị nội dung hoàn toàn của « trash »: Thao tác không được hỗ trợ
<UIT2011> gksu nautilus?
<n2i> logout user bt đi
<n2i> login vào root
<vubuntor524> xin chao
<vubuntor524> minh moi su dung kubuntu 10.10
<n2i> ngủ đê
<vubuntor524> khi compile chuong trinh
<vubuntor524> no bao loi
<vubuntor524> make: g77: Command not found
<vubuntor524> minh ko biet phai sua loi nhu the nao
<vubuntor524> neu ban biet
<vubuntor524> xin vui long chi minh voi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-08
<vubuntor611> hi
<vubuntor611> chao buoi sang
<vubuntor611> minh moi su dung kubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor611> khi minh compile chuong trinh
<vubuntor611> no bao loi nhu sau
<vubuntor611> make: g77: Command not found
<vubuntor611> minh ko biet install g77 nhu the nao
<vubuntor611> lam on giup minh voi
<dangkhoa12> ma danh lenh dung chua vay
<dangkhoa12> ma g77 lam gi vay
<vubuntor611> minh dung make de compile chuong trinh
<dangkhoa12> biet roi
<vubuntor611> g77 de compile cac file fortran
<vubuntor611> thi chi danh moi lenh make thoi
<vubuntor611> sao ban?
<dangkhoa12> dang tim
<dangkhoa12> cach
<dangkhoa12> khong hoi n2i len ma hoi
<dangkhoa12> anh ay hay lam
<dangkhoa12> ma thu cai file .deb chua ha
<dangkhoa12> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor611> file.deb cua cai gi?
<dangkhoa12> g77
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor965> alo
<vubuntor965> có ai o day ko theeeeeeee
<vubuntor965> admin oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<_Tux_> vubuntor965: loooooooooooooooooooooo
<vubuntor965> bác tux cho hỏi là
<vubuntor965> mình cài samba trên ubuntu
<vubuntor965> thì trong thư mục samba
<vubuntor965> nó ko có file smbpasswd và smbusers
<vubuntor965> trong khi đó cài samba trên centos
<vubuntor965> thì có 2 file này
<vubuntor965> bi h mình muốn backup user samba trong ubuntu
<vubuntor965> thì có thể làm ntn vay
<_Tux_> .g backup user samba ubuntu
<vubuntor965> mình cung dang search
<vubuntor965> định hỏi cho nhanh
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor965: mình nhớ không nhầm
<_Tux_> cái việc dùng file user/pass nào
<_Tux_> có thể config ở trong config
<_Tux_> vubuntor965: mà ubuntu giờ xài samba4 hay samba3 nhỉ ?
<vubuntor965> minh dang xài 3
<vubuntor965> 3.4
<_Tux_> vubuntor965: centos cũng samba 3 đúng không
<vubuntor965> mình tìm trong samba
<vubuntor965> ko có thấy file nào là pass user cả
<vubuntor965> dung rồi
<vubuntor965> cũng 3.
<vubuntor965> nhưng khi cài đặt thì các file trong thu muc samba lai khac nhau
<_Tux_> vubuntor965: uhm
<_Tux_> vì mỗi distro sẽ để config ở một chỗ khác nhau
<_Tux_> đó là lý do ta phải đọc manual :)
<vubuntor965> manual của ubuntu và centos
<vubuntor965> ?
<vubuntor965> hay của samba từng distro
<_Tux_> vubuntor965: manual của từng distro ấy
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor610> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor610> khi complie chuong trinh trong kubuntu
<vubuntor610> no bao loi
<vubuntor610> make: g77: Command not found
<vubuntor610> nhu jay phai sua loi lam sao?
<C4NoC> vubuntor610: compile cái gì?
<_Tux_> C4NoC: nhìn g77 chắc là fortran
<_Tux_> :)
 * _Tux_ nghĩ là vác vubuntor610 làm cái gi liên quan đến Dự báo thời tiết
<nobawk> chắc phải cài fortran vào
<nobawk> fortran cho tính toán khoa học
<nobawk> đâu có chỉ dự báo thời tiết
<C4NoC> =))
<_Tux_> nobawk: thì em biết mỗi fortran trong Dự báo thôi mà
<nobawk> mấy bạn vật lý, toán v.v... dùng ầm ầm
<C4NoC> giờ vẫn dùng fortran à
<nobawk> nó có chết đâu
<_Tux_> C4NoC: hô hô
<nobawk> mấy cái chương trình để chạy simulation mấy cái process trong fabricate toàn viết = fortran :3
<nobawk> s/fabricate/fabrication/
<vubuntor203> minh ko tim thay build-estinal trong synaptic package manager
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> build-essential
<C4NoC> !find build-essential
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> nobawk: là cái gì ấy nhỉ
<nobawk> build-essential
<nobawk> viết đúng chính tả là ra mờ :))
<_Tux_> =))
 * _Tux_ toàn search với khóa build-
<_Tux_> =))
<kiennd> quên mất mật khẩu của forum, vào chỗ quên mật khẩu nhập user và email trên web báo là đã gởi mật khẩu mới tới email nhưng chờ dài cổ không thấy mail nào tới (đã kiểm tra trong bulk mail)
<kiennd> ai có quyền admin reset được pass thì giúp với
<_Tux_> kiennd: acc
<nobawk> eh
<kiennd> kienngd
<_Tux_> tại sao admin reset được nhở
<_Tux_> =))
<kiennd> email: kienngd@yahoo.com
<_Tux_> ok
<kiennd> admin thì vào trong mục user mà đổi thành gì không được :)
<_Tux_> sẽ send pass mới vô tài khoản đăng kí
<_Tux_> kiennd: không
<_Tux_> cũng mất pass rồi mà
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> (chính xác là vì đặt dài quá, khó quá nên ....)
<_Tux_> =))
<kiennd> vào quên pass, nhập vào nó báo sẽ send nhưng chờ từ hôm qua giờ chẳng thấy mail đâu :)
<kiennd> chắc là server quên gởi mail :)
<vubuntor203> rot cuoc la sao jay?
<vubuntor203> nay gio bi rot mang
<vubuntor203> ko doc duoc
<nobawk> g77 not found hả?
<vubuntor203> uhm
<_Tux_> kiennd: vô mail kích hoạt lại tài khoản xem nào
<nobawk> vubuntor203: cài fortran vào
<kiennd> @Tux chưa thấy mail tơi :(
<kiennd> đã kiểm trong thư mục spam luôn cũng không thấy
<vubuntor945> minh da cai fortran rui
<vubuntor945> nhung van bi loi nhu jay
<vubuntor945> g77: command not found
<_Tux_> vubuntor945: ...
<vubuntor945> tuc la chay lai chuong trinh
<vubuntor945> loi van e chang nhu jay
<C4NoC> .g g77: command not found
<vubuntor945> nay Tux noi cai g77 ha?
<vubuntor945> cai rui nhung van bi loi
<_Tux_> vubuntor945: ...
<vubuntor945> minh cai fortran
<_Tux_> cài cả gói build-...
<_Tux_> và g77
<_Tux_> !find g77
<vubuntor945> ko tim thay goi build
<_Tux_> ...
<_Tux_> có mà
<_Tux_> search với khóa build- thôi
<vubuntor945> search trong synaptic dung ko?
<_Tux_> yeah
<vubuntor937> minh vao trang web cua synaptic package manager
<vubuntor937> nhung dau co tim thay dau
<vubuntor937> ko  tim thay cho de search nua ma
<nobawk> thế chắc chưa add repo
<nobawk> add hết mấy cái repository vào rồi update
<nobawk> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor937> add = cach nao jay?
<vubuntor937> minh dang dung kubuntu nha
<dungwd> có ai biết dùng partition saver trong hiren kh6ong
<nobawk> vất hirent boot đi
<nobawk> dùng ubuntu rồi cần hiren làm gì
<dungwd> thì muốn lưu image của partition ubuntu mà
<dungwd> dùng Ghost4Linux hỏng hiểu gì hết
<nobawk> dùng clonezilla
<C4NoC> zzz
<C4NoC> cứ tar mà xài
<vubuntor937> minh ko the down build-estinal duoc
<vubuntor937> minh ko the down build-essential duoc
<C4NoC> zzz
<C4NoC> sudo apt-get update
<C4NoC> xong rồi chạy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vubuntor937> xong rui
<vubuntor937> sao de cai duoc g77>
<vubuntor937> khi chay sudo... build-essential
<vubuntor937> no bao jay:
<vubuntor937> build-essential is already the newest version.
<vubuntor937> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 19 not upgraded.
<vubuntor937> ?????
<vubuntor937> di an com rui hay sao ma im re jay ban?
<C4NoC> là cài xong rồi
<vubuntor937> gio minh muon cai cai g77
<vubuntor937> thi lam sao tiep jay?
<nobawk> vào synaptic search fortran rồi cài cái trình biên dịch vào
<nobawk> !find g77
<nobawk> con bót chết
<vubuntor937> vao trang web cua synaptic ha?
<n2i> bảo vào synaptic mà
<vubuntor937> xin loi ko biet
<vubuntor937> vi chua bao gio dung den cai nay het
<vubuntor937> lan dau tien dung do
<n2i> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<n2i> bot Æ¡i!
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> há, bot này còn sống :D
<vubuntor937> cai rui
<vubuntor937> nhung chay chuong trinh van bi loi
<vubuntor937> minh dang su dung kubuntu
<C4NoC> Kubuntu làm quái gì có synaptic
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor937> thi co cai khac tuong duong voi synaptic
<n2i> á, có
<n2i> add and remove gì đóa, hỏi C4NoC í
<C4NoC> kubuntu có cái gì ấy nhỉ
 * C4NoC toàn gõ apt-get 
<C4NoC> nên chịu
<vubuntor937> ban co dia ubuntu 10.04 ko jay?
<vubuntor937> minh can gap
<C4NoC> vubuntor937: down về
<vubuntor937> co thang em lay usb cai thu rui
<vubuntor937> ma ko duoc
 * yen-thao hi all^^
<vubuntor681> alo ai chi minh cach cau hinh iSCSI tren Ubuntu Linux ko?Giup minh voi?
<vubuntor681> asas
<vubuntor681> asas
 * GeekComp chịu
<GeekComp> chưa cấu hình bao h
<GeekComp> yen-thao: lâu lém mới thấy
<yen-thao> GeekComp: vâng
<yen-thao> GeekComp: http://www.izwebz.com/video-tutorials
<bksupybot> Title: Videos | Học thiết kế web theo chuẩn. (at www.izwebz.com)
<yen-thao> thấy trang đó cũng hay đó^^
<GeekComp> @@
<yen-thao> GeekComp: ?
<GeekComp> ờ hông
<vubuntor681> co ai bit iscsi tren Linux
<yen-thao> .g cấu hình iscsi trên linux
<yen-thao> ủa sao không được
<n2i> bot die roài
<yen-thao> :(
<yen-thao> n2i: hj anh anh ăn cơm chưa?
<GeekComp> yen-thao: codephenny chưa hoàn thiện
<n2i> ăn roài
<GeekComp> yen-thao: hắn vừa ăn thịt /me nè
<GeekComp> ức hiếp quớ ờ, yen-thao ngăn chặn hộ cái
<yen-thao> GeekComp: vậy hả tội nghiệp quá
<yen-thao> n2i: anh nhớ chừa thịt GeekComp cho em ăn với nha
<n2i> á, chúc yen-thao 8/3 vui vẻ! Và bắt nạt được nhiều anh! @@
<yen-thao> n2i: thank's , you too;))
<n2i> yen-thao tưởng con gái hem ăn thịt con gái @@ nhưng em muốn thì anh chừa cho :D
<yen-thao> n2i: GeekComp hình như là con trai mà?
<n2i> yen-thao ờ thì ai cũng tưởng thế
<GeekComp> fsck n2i
<GeekComp> yen-thao: em ơi đừng nghe nó lừa đấy
<n2i> :D
<n2i> nhưng mà hôm nay mới lộ rõ
<GeekComp> nó chủ động gay cái room này
<n2i> haizz
<n2i> GeekComp không nên bức xúc lắm
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> GeekComp: hjhj hôm trước yen-thao thấy có người gọi anh n2i bằng chị hay bằng thím mà;))
<GeekComp> đó
<n2i> là t8ax thoai
<GeekComp> n2i: thím có nói gì cũng ko thoát khỏi bản chất
<n2i> nhưng ổng ấy rút roài
<GeekComp> ổng ấy sợ n2i đến tìm
<yen-thao> n2i: rút đi đâu?
<GeekComp> -> chạy
<geminious> yen-thao cũng lâu lắm ko thấy mặt
<n2i> yen-thao về lấy vợ roài
<yen-thao> 8/3 ngồi nhà xem hoạt hình :(
<yen-thao> n2i: chắc hôm nay nhận được nhiều hoa hồng lắm hen
<n2i> :-/ /me đâu cần hoa hồng làm gì, có lý do gì đâu mà được tặng
<n2i> có GeekComp ấy
<n2i> hôm naykhông được nhận hoa
<GeekComp> hmm
<yen-thao> n2i: được gọi bằng thím mà;))
<n2i> lên đây biến #vnluser thành lò bức xúc
<n2i> fsck lung tung :D
<GeekComp> thím ko phải gắp lửa bỏ tay người
<n2i> GeekComp cứ bình tĩnh
<n2i> thường thì sự thật mất lòng mà
<n2i> yen-thao nhỉ :D
<GeekComp> yen-thao: thím ấy đang tự tỏ lòng mềnh đó
<yen-thao> n2i: hjhj hẻm dám bình luận sợ lạc đạn
 * yen-thao thôi em đề nghị mấy anh ngừng chiến đi để em tháo áo giáp ra nặng quá^^
<yen-thao> http://mp3.zing.vn/bai-hat/Never-Ending-Dreams-Dang-Cap-Nhat/IW68AEI7.html
<bksupybot> Title: Never Ending Dreams - Đang Cập Nhật | Tải, lyrics, nhạc chờ bài hát (at mp3.zing.vn)
<n2i> yen-thao trốn hầm đi
<n2i> ở trên này chiến tranh ngày ngày tháng thán
<n2i> *tháng
<n2i> tránh sao hết được
<GeekComp> Cứ qua thêm 1 ngày mới biết thế nào là yêu, một ngày trôi qua vội vã nhưng trong anh rất nhiều điều
<GeekComp> ...
<yen-thao> n2i: mấy anh nghe bài hát trên đi hay lắm^^
<Geek|SG7> răng rứa
 * n2i nghe thấy sến sến
<Geek|SG7> bài này nghe ko hay
<yen-thao> Geek|SG7: êm đềm vậy mà hẻm hay:(
<n2i> http://mp3.zing.vn/bai-hat/Du-Anh-Yeu-Em-Luong-Bang-Quang/IWZ96CF0.html nghe đỡ đi
<bksupybot> Title: Dù Anh Yêu Em - Lương Bằng Quang | Tải, lyrics, nhạc chờ bài hát (at mp3.zing.vn)
<n2i> em lắm
<Geek|SG7> thấy sến hợp với n2i
<n2i> http://mp3.zing.vn/bai-hat/Du-Anh-Yeu-Em-Luong-Bang-Quang/IWZEO0A9.html nhầm
<bksupybot> Title: Dù Anh Yêu Em - Lương Bằng Quang | Tải, lyrics, nhạc chờ bài hát (at mp3.zing.vn)
<n2i> đây, móa
<n2i> quân up nhạc đề ca sĩ lung tung
<yen-thao> n2i: hjhj có ai cấm đâu
<yen-thao> n2i: trùi nghe điệu nhạc hiphop là muốn bấm Alt+F4 rùi:(
<n2i> hiphop?
<n2i> pop rock
<yen-thao> n2i: hẻm rành nhưng em chỉ thích classic thôi
<n2i> http://mp3.zing.vn/bai-hat/DARE-Gorillaz/ZWZB0OZ7.html nghe quái quái
<bksupybot> Title: DARE - Gorillaz | Tải, lyrics, nhạc chờ bài hát (at mp3.zing.vn)
<yen-thao> n2i: bản này mới sến nà http://mp3.zing.vn/bai-hat/Trai-tim-thon-thuc-Du-Jiao-Xi/IW66IUCE.html
<bksupybot> Title: Trái tim thổn thức - Du Jiao Xi | Tải, lyrics, nhạc chờ bài hát (at mp3.zing.vn)
<n2i> yen-thao không nghe những bài có nhạc nhạt quá
<n2i> bài nào cũng giống bài nào
<n2i> chỉ có lời là khác
<yen-thao> n2i: vậy là anh khác trường phái với em rồi em rất ghét nhạc rock + hiphop... nghe là nhức cả đầu
<n2i> chưa bao giờ thấy mặt bọn này
<n2i> vì nó ếu có hình người
<n2i> Gorillaz là một dự án âm nhạc được tạo ra vào năm 1998 bởi nhạc sĩ người Anh Damon Albarn và vẽ tranh biếm hoạ người Anh Jamie Hewlett, đồng tác giả của cuốn sách truyện tranh Tank Girl. Dự án này bao gồm các nhạc Gorillaz chính nó và một vũ trụ hư cấu rộng rãi miêu tả một "ban nhạc ảo" của các nhân vật truyện tranh. Ban nhạc này gồm có bốn thành viên hoạ
<n2i> t hình: 2D (giọng ca chính, bàn phím), Murdoc Niccals (bass guitar), Noodle (guitar, keyboard, và giọng hát thỉnh thoảng) và Russel Hobbs (trống và bộ gõ). hư cấu của họ là khám phá vũ trụ thông qua trang web của ban nhạc và video âm nhạc, cũng như một số phương tiện truyền thông khác. âm nhạc là một sự hợp tác giữa các nghệ sĩ khác nhau, Albarn là người đóng góp chỉ th
<n2i> ường trú âm nhạc. phong cách của họ là một thành phần của nhiều thể loại âm nhạc, với một số lượng lớn ảnh hưởng bao gồm: dub, hip hop, alternative rock, pop điện tử và âm nhạc.
<n2i> toàn hoạt hình @@
<yen-thao> n2i: thôi bye anh em đi ngủ chút đây tý thức học bài tiếp
<n2i> xem qua http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF9fqx4H_Cg
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Gorillaz - Feel Good inc. Official music video(HD) (at www.youtube.com)
<n2i> okay
<n2i> bye!
<vubuntor390> hi
<vubuntor390> có anh chị nào biết về ảo hoá trên linux với Xen hoặc OpenVZ không ạ
<zipp0> vubuntor390: ?
<zipp0> :|
<Hero> mọi người cho hỏi
<Hero> trong ubuntu
<Hero> sao khi mình ko di chuyển chuột thì cái chương trình nghe nhạc nó bị giật giật nhỉ
<Hero> :-?
<C4NoC> dzui dzậy?
<C4NoC> chương trình nào
<Hero> C4NoC: mình thử nhiều chương trình rồi mà cái nào cũng bị hết
<Hero> nếu mà cứ di chuyển chuột thì nghe nhạc ngon lành
<Hero> chứ dừng lại khoảng 3-5 giây là nhạc bắt đầu giật giật
<Hero> :(
<Hero> như đĩa bị hư ý
<C4NoC> =))
<C4NoC> ngộ ta
 * zipp0 hồi giờ mới nghe ngược lại thôi
<zipp0> chưa nghe vụ này bao giờ
<C4NoC> dừng chuột thì nhạc giật?
<C4NoC> Hero: nghe file dạng gì
<Hero> định dạng nào cũng bị hết ah
<Hero> :(
<Hero> MP3, OOG, ...
<Hero> video cũng bị luôn
<Hero> cứ cái gì phát ra âm thanh
<Hero> mà ko di chuyển chuột
<Hero> là nó bị giật
<Hero> :D
<Hero> ko biết sao nữa
<Hero> hình cũng bị giật nốt
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> lạ ta
<C4NoC> Hero: vào terminal, mở mấy chương trình nghe nhạc bằng command lên
<C4NoC> coi nó báo lỗi gì
<Hero> C4NoC: Ok, ok, để mình thử côi
<Hero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577384/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Hero> khi mình mở bằng quodlibet thì nó báo như vậy
<Hero> mở nhạc đc
<Hero> chỉ có điều nếu ko di chuyển chuột trong vòng 3-5 giây là bị giật
<Hero> :(
<vubuntor743> hi
<vubuntor743> hi
<vubuntor743> hi
<vubuntor743> hú hú bà con ơi!!!!!!!!!!!!11111
<C4NoC> :|
<Hero> có ai có giải pháp gì có vấn đề này của mình ko?
<Hero> vấn đề là
<Hero> khi ko di chuyển chuột thì nghe nhạc bị giật giật
<Hero> giống như khi đĩa bị hư vậy
<C4NoC> Hero: chạy trong terminal chưa
<C4NoC> nó báo sao?
<vubuntor743> alo :))
<Hero> C4NoC: http://paste.ubuntu.com/577384/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Hero> nó báo vậy nè
<Hero> :(
<Hero> chạy bằng quodlibet
<Hero> những chương trình khác cũng có hiện tượng như vậy
<Hero> :(
<C4NoC> Hero: cho cái cấu hình máy
<Hero> C4NoC: Làm sao để hiện cấu hình máy trong linux nhở :D
<C4NoC> Hero: đã cài những gì để nghe nhạc
<C4NoC> Hero: lspci
<Hero> C4NoC: Khi mới cài ubuntu đó
<Hero> mở 1 file Mp3 lên
<Hero> nó hiện cái bảng kêu thiếu codec
<Hero> bấm vô nút install là nó tự tải về rồi tự cài ah
<Hero> :D
<Hero> mình cũng ko biết là cái ji nữa
<Hero> hình như
<Hero> gstream ji ji đó
<C4NoC> owf
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> Hero: thường nghe nhạc bằng gì?
<Hero> thường thì mình nghe bằng quod libet
<C4NoC> Hero: cài htop vào
<C4NoC> khi nghe , mở terminal lên soi
<Hero> ok ok
<Hero> :D
<Hero> để mình thử coi
<Hero> nghe bằng totem cũng bị
<Hero> :D
<Hero> quod libet cũng bị
<Hero> amarok thì mình chưa thử
<Hero> thôi cám ơn mấy bạn nhé
<Hero> vấn đề vẫn chưa giải quyết được
<Hero> nhưng mà
<Hero> giờ mình bận tí
<Hero> có gì tối lên mấy bạn giúp mình tiếp nha
<Hero> C4NoC: Thanks bạn nha
<Hero> :D
<vubuntor138> alo
<vubuntor138> alo
<vubuntor138> hi
<vubuntor138> hi
<n2i> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<vubuntor138> bớt giỡn đi mấy bác
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor138> có bác nào rảnh mà tốt bụng giúp em vụ này với
<n2i> chả ai rảnh cả
<vubuntor138> không rảnh thì ở đây làm gì
<vubuntor138> đi làm việc của mình đi
<n2i> tôi thích ở đây đó
<vubuntor138> thì cứ việc
<vubuntor138> còn không giúp đi chỗ khác chơi
<vubuntor138> việc gì sao cứ xía vào chuyện người khác vậy
<n2i> ko hỏi gì mà cứ spam thì cũng thế
<vubuntor138> thì phải biết có người đang theo dõi chứ
<vubuntor138> chứ cứ hỏi vào chốn hư vô thì làm gì
<n2i|bucxuc_lui> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=1270
<bksupybot`> Title: Cách sử dụng irc chat và mailing list của Ubuntu-VN - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i|bucxuc_lui> quote: Chú ý khi vào phòng, các bạn phải cố gắng chờ đợi một chút vì thường mọi người điều có việc riêng
<GeekComp> vubuntor138: 8/3 ko ra đường đi vs gái còn ở đó làm giề
<Hero> mọi người có biết nguyên nhân vấn đề của mình ko thế
<Hero> :(
<Hero> vấn đề nhạc bị giật khi dừng di chuyển chuột đó
<Hero> :(
<zj3t3mju> lol
<zj3t3mju> ngộ thế
<n2i|bucxuc_lui> Hero buộc vào cái quạt
<n2i|bucxuc_lui> cho nó rung rung
<Hero> ặc ặc
<Hero> hic
<_Tux_> Hero: tá»± xá»­
<Hero> bên #ubuntu có người nói là có thể do chế độ tiết kiệm năng lượng đang bật
<Hero> nhưng mà vô lý
<Hero> tại vì mình tắt nó
<Hero> + cắm sạc vô rồi mà
<Hero> :(
<_Tux_> hoặc đập máy đi
<afterlastangel> đóng tiền net rồi bà con ơi :D
<kid__> @@
<vubuntor117> hê nhô
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor117: nho hê
<ducgiang_8888> có chuyện chi ko?
<ducgiang_8888> hôm nay chỉ trả lời thắc mắc của các bạn nữ thôi
<ducgiang_8888> con trai thì để mai đi
<vubuntor117> thôi vậy
<vubuntor117> sặc
<vubuntor042> à lố ?
<vubuntor042> cho tớ hỏi 1 câu được không bà con ?
<vubuntor042> hi
<vubuntor042> 2222222222222
<vubuntor042> không có ai online àh ?
<HaDuyTin> :)
<vubuntor042> mod min max chạy đâu hết roài ?
<vubuntor042> bà con cho mình hỏi: ubuntu-vn backup thía lào zậy ? vào chậm qué
<vubuntor042> các pro chạy đâu hết roài
<vubuntor042> huhuhu, k ai trả hết hu hu
<vubuntor042> :((
<NamNT> co' d/c na`o chi? mi`nh ca'ch disable frame buffer trong console ko?
<CoconutCrab> wut?
 * CoconutCrab đi dọn nhà đón khách
<CoconutCrab> hôm nay rồng đến nhà tép :-\
<NamNT> sao ha ca'c d/c?
<NamNT> ko thang nao biet cach disable framebuffer ?
<CoconutCrab> sao phải disable nó? :-\
 * CoconutCrab còn chưa hiểu ý NamNT lắm
<NamNT> the^' con cua co' biet framebuffer la gi hem?
<CoconutCrab> biết
<CoconutCrab> buffer chứa frame hình
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> để phọt ra màn hình
<NamNT> tuc la` vay
<NamNT> khi boot ubuntu
<NamNT> no' ra ma`n hi`nh 640x480
<CoconutCrab> vâng
<NamNT> tao ko muon the^'
<NamNT> tao chi? muo^'n ma`n hi`nh 80x24 tho^i
<NamNT> do', vay do'
<CoconutCrab> ồ
<CoconutCrab> chỉnh cái param cho grub
<CoconutCrab> sửa /etc/default/grub gì gì đấy
<NamNT> sua sao?
<CoconutCrab> sửa dòng default param
<NamNT> u+`a, param gi`?
<NamNT> tao thu+? nofb roi
 * CoconutCrab chỉ nhớ đến thế, chính xác có gì thì không nhớ ì đang không dùng ubuntu
<NamNT> ko co' y' nghia
<CoconutCrab> copy cho em xem cái default param của nó cái
<NamNT> quiet splash
<NamNT> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<CoconutCrab> bỏ splash đi?
<NamNT> bo? het di luon roi
<NamNT> ko co' y' nghi~a
<CoconutCrab> grub-update?
<NamNT> update-grub roi
<CoconutCrab> hay update grub ấy
<CoconutCrab> card đồ họa là intel ạ?
<NamNT> card do hoa la virtual box
<CoconutCrab> lol
<CoconutCrab> virtualbox nó giả lập cái cirtrus gì đó thì phải
<CoconutCrab> trường hợp này chắc phải sửa lại cái initrd của nó
<CoconutCrab> chi tiết -> không rõ D:
<CoconutCrab> chưa sờ vào cái initrd của ubuntu bao giờ
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu framebuffer dùng gì ta
<CoconutCrab> user fbdev ?
<NamNT> okie, ti`m ra roi
<NamNT> blacklist vga16fb
<NamNT> thang ubuntu cang ngay cang giong microsoft roi do'
<n2i> fbdev vs vesa? @@
<CoconutCrab> ồ, xịn quá
<CoconutCrab> :3
<n2i> xịn?!
<v0ld3m0rt248> hix, moi dung debian thi k0 thich lam' nhung choi debian nhieu thi` lai. thich hon ubuntu :(
<vubuntor510> cai dat ubuntu the nao vay
<n2i> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> hình như chỗ đó có hướng dẫn
<n2i> không thì trên forum có topic chạy ngang thông báo đó cậu, hướng dẫn đây đủ rồi
<vubuntor510> uh,thanks cac ban
<vubuntor577> hế nhô
<vubuntor577> giờ là 9/3 con trai hỏi dc roài chứ
<vubuntor577> :D
<n2i> :-/ đến giờ giới nghiêm của channel rồi :D
<vubuntor577> oqias
<vubuntor577> sao lắm
<vubuntor577> lịch thế
<vubuntor577> e hỏi cái là có thể cài 2 giao diện
<vubuntor577> Gnome và KDE cùng 1 lúc mà tùy chọn 1 trong 2 lúc hởi động dc ko?
<n2i> tùy tâm
<vubuntor577> định làm cái bài quảng cáo cho ubuntu
<n2i> bao nhiêu cũng được
<vubuntor577> nhưng mà mình xài KDE nó dẽ sốc hơn
<vubuntor577> =))
<n2i> khi boot lên, tại màn hình login đó, chọn lấy một cái?
<n2i> !
<n2i> sao sốc?
<n2i> nặng hơn @@
<vubuntor577> ko ý và vẫn dùng chung 1 hệ thống lõi
<vubuntor577> linux kia
<vubuntor577> chứ ko phải là 2 cái tách biệt
<n2i> thì tất nhiên
<vubuntor577> có thể cho em link dc ko/
<n2i> link? link gì?
<vubuntor577> huongx dẫ cái vụ này
<n2i> chỉ cần cài vào
<n2i> ví dụ cài kde desktop chẳng hạn, trong synaptic ấy
<vubuntor577> em h đang xài Gnome
<vubuntor577> à
<vubuntor577> nhưng lúc boot lên mình chọn hệ điều hành à
<n2i> khi boot lên, trước khi login vào thì gdm nó hỏi chọn bố nào
<n2i> chọn kde => done
<vubuntor577> à à
<vubuntor577> sau muốn Gnome thì chọn Gnome thôi à
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor577> hì
<vubuntor577> thank nhé
<kid__> how
<vubuntor577> à cái chức năng cover flow
<vubuntor577> của element gì gì ấy
 * kid__  đá n2i
<n2i> kid__: ?
<kid__> đến giờ giới nghiêm rồi sao mà vẫn support
<vubuntor577> chạy trên hệ thống Gnome dc ko
<n2i> ờ há
<n2i> quên
 * n2i lủi, đi ăn cơm, đói rối ruột
<vubuntor577> làm sao đá tên Kid dc nhỉ
<vubuntor577> >"<
<n2i> vubuntor577: /kick
 * kid__ cầm dao xiên xiên n2i
<vubuntor577> her
<vubuntor577> ý
<n2i> nếu bạn có quyền, thì cứ /kick :D
<vubuntor577> mà làm sao xin cái áo của forum dc
<n2i> xin?
<vubuntor577> ều
<vubuntor577> he he
 * kid__ trỏ ptkhanh
<vubuntor577> acc mới lập lúc nẫy
<n2i> đăng ký + chờ dài cổ mới có đó
<vubuntor577> tại các anh cứ lập
<vubuntor577> cái hỗ trợ trực tuyết
<vubuntor577> cái hỗ trợ trực tuyến
<vubuntor577> thế khỏi phải vào forum lần thành ra chẳng có acc
<vubuntor577> ko có gì xin đi tuyên truyền trong trường
<vubuntor577> :d
<rmrf> ờ forum chán chết
<rmrf> vô đây chat vui hơn
<vubuntor577> hì kéo thêm người ko khó
<kid__> vubuntor577:  lấy đĩa về mà nghịch:D
<kid__> sticky ná»­a
<vubuntor577> định làm cái tút thuyết trình kéo thêm nguòi
<vubuntor577> hic
<vubuntor577> vào cái chỗ xin áo bảo mình ko đủ quyền
<kid__> hơ
<kid__> hóa ra là xin được áo à
<n2i> đóng topic đó rồi
<vubuntor577> oái nhắc ms nhớ còn cái hiệu ứng các cửa sổ bay bay vẫn chưa làm dc
 * kid__ gõ gõ ptkhanh
<vubuntor577> nói chugn làm việc vẫn phải dựa nhiều win
<vubuntor577> hum nào đi gặp khách hành
<vubuntor577> lôi KDE ra
<vubuntor577> hé hé
<vubuntor577> doa chơi
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor577> lác hết cả mắt
<vubuntor577> ý mà lấy đĩa đâu ấy nhỉ lấy vài cai luôn dc ko?
<n2i> ngó qua kde của opensuse thì cũng lác mắt thật
<n2i> vubuntor577: lấy trên net ấy
<n2i> lấy iso về, burn ra, thích bao nhiêu thì burn bấy nhiêu
<vubuntor577> có nguwoif chưa xài lần nào nhìn vào là cứ
<vubuntor577> anh ơi ơi, làm mình cảm giác pro ra phết
<vubuntor577> =))
<n2i> values thật :D
<vubuntor385> hello
<vubuntor385> hello
<vubuntor385> some body here?
<rmrf> vubuntor385: sao bạn
<vubuntor385> co ai ko
<vubuntor385> to' can help
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> dzụ gì?
<vubuntor385> to xai win 7
<vubuntor385> va ubuntu
<vubuntor385> da~ cai ubuntu sau win7 = wubi
<C4NoC> rồi sao?
<vubuntor385> nhung to lo~ chinh? boot ubuntu la mac dinh
<vubuntor385> o? trong win 7 ay'
<vubuntor385> cac cau hieu ko nhi?
<C4NoC> uhm
<vubuntor385> Properties >> Remote Setting >>> Device >>> Statup and recovery >>
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> rồi sao?
<vubuntor385> to lO~ chinh? mac dinh la` ubuntu
<vubuntor385> h to muon nhay? lai sang win7
<vubuntor385> ma luc boot no nhay? thang? vo ubuntu luon
<C4NoC> thì chỉnh lại win 7?
<vubuntor385> ko nhay? lai dc win7
<vubuntor385> h ko vo dc win7 sao chinh?
<vubuntor385> luc boot ubuntu no ra 5 cai tuy` chon
<vubuntor385> trong do co win7 loader
<C4NoC> lúc boot, thì chọn win 7
<vubuntor385> nhung click vo thi` no' hien lai no' nhay? sang ubuntu lai
<vubuntor385> :(
<C4NoC> dzui dzậy
<vubuntor385> dau` tien thi ko bi the
<vubuntor385> sau khi to vao win7 vao phan statup and recovery cua win7
<vubuntor385> cho~ bootloader ay
<vubuntor385> chinh? mac dinh sang ubuntu
<vubuntor385> h boot no chay thang sang ubuntu luon
<vubuntor385> ko the? chuyen lai sang win7
<C4NoC> hiểu rồi
<C4NoC> thế vào ubuntu sửa
<C4NoC> mà để sáng đi
<vubuntor385> h to muon hoi? cac ban co soft nao trong ubuntu co the? edit file boot cua win7 ko
<C4NoC> giờ đi ngủ hết rồi
<vubuntor385> cau giup to bay h dc ko cau
<vubuntor385> tai lieu trong do' het
<vubuntor385> nen to' moi' phai thuc the nay`
<vubuntor385> di tim` ai help
<vubuntor385> len google dc may sao thay trang chu? co support
<vubuntor385> mai nop cho ba` co roi`
<vubuntor385> luc to' cai ` = wubi vao o? E cua to
<vubuntor385> thi vao ubutu ko con` thay o? E nay` nua~
<vubuntor385> du~ lieu trong do het :(
<vubuntor385> giup to' dc ko cau
<vubuntor385> :(
 * C4NoC chưa cài wubi bao giờ
<C4NoC> vubuntor385: vào ubuntu
<C4NoC> mở terminal lên
<vubuntor385> ok
<vubuntor385> mo? roi
<C4NoC> gõ: sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<C4NoC> paste file đó lên
<C4NoC> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor385> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577581/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor385> co gang giup to nhe
<vubuntor385> sdt to ne
<vubuntor385> 0983346977
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> đưa số dt làm chi?
<C4NoC> vubuntor385: sudo fdisk -l
<C4NoC> paste lên tiếp
<vubuntor385> ??
<vubuntor385> dung` formart disk nha
<vubuntor385> du~ lieu to het do'
<vubuntor385> cai` chung trong 1 o?
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> rảnh sao đi format
<vubuntor385> no ko hien gi het a'
<C4NoC> vubuntor385: sudo fdisk -l
<C4NoC> có sudo
<vubuntor385> ko dc
<vubuntor385> ubuntu chay dc teamview ko nhi
<vubuntor385> cau co team view ko
<C4NoC> đang cài lại máy
<vubuntor385> ac
<C4NoC> chưa có teamviewer
<vubuntor385> cau co yahoo ko
<vubuntor385> mo? len to gui ? ban? 5 wa
<C4NoC> thoai,giờ làm mấy cái kia đi
<C4NoC> ko được thì mai lên tiếp
<C4NoC> có nhiều người giúp
<vubuntor385> 525 027 758
<vubuntor385> lam vay cho nhanh
<rmrf> siêu nhân C4NoC cố giúp bạn đi mà
<vubuntor385> con 4 tieng nua phai nop
<rmrf> siêu nhân ko giúp thì còn ai giúp được
<rmrf> …
<C4NoC> rmrf: ko thấy đang cài máy à
<vubuntor385> to' xai wine nen chay dc teamview
<C4NoC> vubuntor385: có rmrf kìa
<C4NoC> vubuntor385: rmrf là trùm ở đây đó
<vubuntor385> hix
<vubuntor385> ai giup cung dc ma`
<rmrf> nhầm
<rmrf> C4NoC mới là trùm á
 * rmrf chuyên xài uyn :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor385: chưa có team
<vubuntor385> to can giup nhanh nhanh, sang' moi' cai` ma` h hoi' han wa' :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor385: chạy cái lệnh kia đi
<vubuntor385> chay ko dc
<C4NoC> vubuntor385: vớ vỉn
<C4NoC> hối hận cái gì
<vubuntor385> a
<vubuntor385> ra roi
<vubuntor385> http://paste.ubuntu.com/577586/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> zzz
<C4NoC> copy nguyên cái kia đi
<C4NoC> gõ sai
<C4NoC> l chứ ko phải 1
<vubuntor385> ??
<C4NoC> thaasy rồi
<C4NoC> chẹp
<C4NoC> sao nhỉ
<C4NoC> vubuntor385: cài ubuntu vào cái ổ nào?
<vubuntor385> E
<vubuntor385> ko phai o? he thong
<vubuntor385> la` o? data
<vubuntor385> primary
<C4NoC> có 2 ổ
<C4NoC> ổ nào?
<vubuntor385> to; co; 3 o?
<vubuntor385> C D E
<vubuntor385> C = OS
<vubuntor385> D = Working
<vubuntor385> E = Mutimedia
<vubuntor385> cai` vo o? E
<vubuntor385> sau do vao ubuntu thi ko thay o? E nua~
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> vậy khi boot
<C4NoC> nó hiện thế nào?
<vubuntor385> ec
<vubuntor385> sao ma` nho'
<vubuntor385> boot cua win7 no hien ra
<vubuntor385> ubuntu
<vubuntor385> win 7
<vubuntor385> Hirrent boot
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor385> nhung lo~ chon ubuntu mac dinh
<C4NoC> đó là boot của win 7?
<vubuntor385> nen no nhay? thang? vao ubuntu
<vubuntor385> yes
<C4NoC> hay là boot của ubuntu?
<vubuntor385> dau` tien no load boot cua wun7 truoc
<vubuntor385> sau do load cua grboot
<C4NoC> lúc boot win 7, chọn hàng win7 thì sao?
<vubuntor385> cua ubuntu ?
<vubuntor385> hay la cua win7
<C4NoC> của win7
<vubuntor385> thi no zo win 7 chu sao
<C4NoC> vậy còn đòi gì nữa?
<vubuntor385> h lam sao de lam dieu do day nay`
<vubuntor385> nhung to' lo~ chinh? mac dinh la vao ubuntu roi
<C4NoC> zzz
<C4NoC> nãy giờ cứ tưởng ko vào được win 7
<C4NoC> zzz
<C4NoC> thế thì để U mặc định, tập xài đi
<C4NoC> mai mốt xóa win
<vubuntor585> to' day ne
<vubuntor585> tu dung bi dis
<C4NoC> zzz
<C4NoC> nãy giờ cứ tưởng ko vào được win7
<C4NoC> vào được rồi
<vubuntor585> sac
<C4NoC> thì còn đòi gì nữa
<vubuntor585> nay~ h
<vubuntor585> sai ubuntu ma`
<vubuntor585> bo' tay cau
<C4NoC> vubuntor385: túm lại là có vào được win ko?
<vubuntor585> cau hoi? hok ro~ gi het
<vubuntor585> ko
<vubuntor585> neu vao dc thi can gi hoi? nua~
<C4NoC> vậy lúc boot menu của win 7?
<C4NoC> chọn win 7 thì sao?
<vubuntor585> van de la ko chon dc cai win7
<vubuntor585> ma` no tu dong chon ubuntu
<C4NoC> sao ko chọn được
<C4NoC> bấm xuống
<vubuntor585> viec bay h la lam sao chinh? lai file boot cua win7
<C4NoC> esc
<C4NoC> làm gì đó
<vubuntor585> mac dinh la win7 thi moi vao dc
<C4NoC> cho nó xuống
<vubuntor585> esc
<vubuntor585> ko an thua
<vubuntor585> vi to da~ lo~ set mac dinh la ubuntu
<vubuntor585> no bay thang? vo cai boot cua ubuntu
<C4NoC> chứ cái menu nó hiện win 7 với ubuntu
<C4NoC> sao ko chọn xuống win7 được
<vubuntor585> nhung no tu chon ubuntu
<vubuntor585> hix
<vubuntor585> tu chon va tu vao
<C4NoC> bấm cho nó xuống
<vubuntor585> hix
<vubuntor585> tu chon
<vubuntor585> tu vao`
<vubuntor585> thi thoi` gian dau ma bam cho no xuong
<vubuntor585> thu? roi`
<vubuntor585> vo dung het
<vubuntor585> esc thu roi
<C4NoC> thế có mua license ko?
<vubuntor585> dap ban` fim thu? luon
<vubuntor585> Win 7 pro
<vubuntor585> co ban? quyen
<C4NoC> ok
<C4NoC> gọi điện, chửi bọn của nợ M$
<vubuntor585> cau co' ran`h win7 ko
 * C4NoC ko xài win 
<vubuntor585> 2h sang' no' con` on ah
<vubuntor585> >"<
<C4NoC> có mỗi cái boot loader cũng lởm
<C4NoC> thôi xóa win đi
<C4NoC> xài ubuntu cho nó lành
<vubuntor585> cau xai XP lan nao chua
<vubuntor585> ubuntu
<vubuntor585> to moi tap lam quen
<vubuntor585> thu nhat
<vubuntor585> chua ro~ fim tat cua no
<vubuntor585> thu 2
<vubuntor585> cai` soft hoi bi met
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> có gì mệt?
<vubuntor585> vi phai chay terminal de cai soft moi nhat
<C4NoC> vào soft center
<C4NoC> muốn gì cài đó
<vubuntor585> the muon cai FF4
<vubuntor585> thi vo do cai dc ko
<vubuntor585> >"<
<vubuntor585> VLC ban? ubuntu cai dc ko
<vubuntor585> Wine 1.3 cai dc ko
<vubuntor585> toan phai mo? terminal thoi
<C4NoC> biết xài terminal
<C4NoC> còn la cái gì?
<vubuntor585> quan trong la cai do
 * C4NoC chả bao giờ phải bật mấy cái của nợ kia lên
<C4NoC> cứ gõ gõ
<vubuntor585> neu ranh` win 7 roi` thi` con so gi
<C4NoC> nhanh, gọn
<vubuntor585> thay vi go~ nguoi ta click
<vubuntor585> tuong tac = grapic
<vubuntor585> ko nhanh hon go~ ah
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor585> ubuntu cung co cai hay cua no
<vubuntor585> nhung moi h to chua lam quen dc
<C4NoC> uhm, nói chung là cứ tập làm quen đi
<C4NoC> còn cái vụ kia
<vubuntor585> va cai chinh' la to muon hoi? trong ubuntu co soft nao` chinh? file boot cua win7 ko
<C4NoC> thì lên google, search về bootloader của win 7
<vubuntor585> Win cua to'
<vubuntor585> ca? dong' thu' ban? quyen
<vubuntor585> bootloader cua win7
<vubuntor585> toan soft chay tren win
<C4NoC> còn bootloader của ubuntu chạy đúng rồi
<vubuntor585> sao chay dc tren linux
 * C4NoC ko bít xài win 
<vubuntor585> hix
<vubuntor585> neu cau hoc linux
<vubuntor585> ma ko biet xai win
<vubuntor585> thi khac gi to
<vubuntor585> biet xai win ma ko biet xai linux
<C4NoC> khác nhiều
<vubuntor585> >"<
<vubuntor585> o`
<vubuntor585> cau thi` go~
 * C4NoC xài win từ năm 96
<vubuntor585> con` to thi` bam'
<C4NoC> chán cái của nợ đó lắm rồi
<vubuntor585> chep
<vubuntor585> Win7 cung~ che
<C4NoC> win 7 biết cài + chơi game
<C4NoC> hết
<vubuntor585> ko biet ubutu choi game sao nhi?
<vubuntor585> :))
<C4NoC> vubuntor585: chơi ngon
<vubuntor585> choi kieu gi neu no ko ho~ tro
<C4NoC> vubuntor585: thế muốn game gì?
<C4NoC> mấy mini game: bejewel, plant vs zombie ... thì vô tư
<vubuntor585> to muon choi game Ava
<vubuntor585> biet game do ko
<C4NoC> ava?
<C4NoC> là cái gì?
<vubuntor585> Crysis
<vubuntor585> A.V.A
<vubuntor585> game ban sung
<vubuntor585> len google go~
<vubuntor585> game online
<vubuntor585> server ben US
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> thế khỏi :D
<vubuntor585> cam nhan ve do hoa
<vubuntor585> may cai game mini
<vubuntor585> thi choi noI~ gi`
<vubuntor585> xa?  buc tuc dc ko
<C4NoC> được
<vubuntor585> chi? co game ban sung la xa? dc nhanh nhat
<C4NoC> Fontconfig configuration
<C4NoC> The font rendering packages on Arch Linux includes support for freetype2 with the bytecode interpreter (BCI) enabled. However, defining your own font configuration may at times be necessary. Consider using patched packages for better font rendering, especially with an LCD monitor.
<C4NoC> sặc
<C4NoC> vubuntor585: call of duty
<C4NoC> nghe đâu bản 4 chơi khỏe
<vubuntor585> ec
<vubuntor585> ko khoai' offline may'
<vubuntor585> dep that
<vubuntor585> tuy hay that
<vubuntor585> nhung ko co time choi
<C4NoC> online thì khác gì
<vubuntor585> to o cay game nhu may thang ` dien choi Vo lam
<vubuntor585> ma lau lau choi dota hay game ban sung
<vubuntor585> choi nhung~ game ko cay` cap
<C4NoC> ò
<C4NoC> hê hê
<C4NoC> thoai nói chung
<C4NoC> là cứ dual boot
<C4NoC> cần game thì sang win
<vubuntor585> van de la
<vubuntor585> lo~ ngu roi`
<vubuntor585> va cha ai giup dc
<vubuntor585> bay h cung nhu ko
<vubuntor585> mai danh` bo?
<vubuntor585> va h noi chuyen fim' voi cau
<C4NoC> vubuntor585: về bootloader của win thì search thôi
<C4NoC> ở đây ko ai biết
<vubuntor585> cong suc xuong song roi
<C4NoC> =))
<vubuntor585> y to hoi co soft nao trong ubuntu
<vubuntor585> chinh? dc bootloader cua win ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor585: sửa cái file boot.ini xem
<C4NoC> vubuntor585: mount cái ổ win lên được ko?
<C4NoC> vào đó kiếm file kia sửa
<vubuntor585> do' la cai bootloader cua win xp
<vubuntor585> win 7 het xai thu' do' roi`
<C4NoC> vậy à
<C4NoC> :D
<vubuntor585> thoi du sao cung cam on cau nhieu`, xem ra cau ko giup gi dc cho to, cam on vi thoi gian cau danh` cho to'
<vubuntor585> cam on cau tim ra roi :D
<vubuntor585> http://thuthuatso.com/2010/11/02/khoi-ph%E1%BB%A5c-windows-boot-loader-sau-khi-c%E1%BA%ADp-nh%E1%BA%ADt-ubuntu/
<bksupybot> Title: Khôi phục Windows Boot Loader sau khi cập nhật Ubuntu Thủ thuật vi tính Thuthuatso.com (at thuthuatso.com)
<C4NoC> =))
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-09
<vubuntor837> bac cho em hoi chut
<vubuntor837> cau hinh cai dat cho ubuntu 10.10 cu the the  nao
<vubuntor374> i have a question
<vubuntor374> my firefox have not in disblay destop althought i't worked
<vubuntor837> ??????
<vubuntor527> help OpenVZ
<_Tux_> google OpenVZ
<dungwd> wine có ổn định không?
<_Tux_> dungwd: hên xui
<dungwd> hì
<dungwd> có phần mềm nào Note được như OneNote mà chạy trên cả 2 win & linux không
<vubuntor527> nhà mình có ai tìm hiểu về cái này không : http://www.xen.org/products/xen_source.html
<bksupybot> Title: Xen Hypervisor Source (at www.xen.org)
<_Tux_> dungwd: có
<_Tux_> nhưng quên tên rồi
<_Tux_> nói chung là thay thế Evernote được
<_Tux_> vubuntor527: cũng có nhiều người
<dungwd> hic
<dungwd> sao quên tên vậy
<dungwd> ráng nhớ coi
<_Tux_> dungwd: Google là ra mà ?
<_Tux_> .g note tool linux replace evernote
<dungwd> hỏng dám đâu
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/322137-finding-evernote-replacements-for-linux
<bksupybot> Title: Finding Evernote Replacements for Linux | Linux.com (at www.linux.com)
<_Tux_> dungwd: ^^
<_Tux_> ^
<_Tux_> ^
<dungwd> search 2 ngày rồi đó
<vubuntor392> :-/
<_Tux_> thấy kết quả rồi đó
<vubuntor392> dungwd: who're you ?
<vubuntor392> dungwd: I don't know you
<nobawk> :3
 * nobawk đếu biết ai cả
<vubuntor392> nobawk:  k0 biet cang tot' chem' cang` suong' tay :))
<dungwd> cái mình cần là desktop application chạy được trên linux lẫn win, lưu online càng tốt,
<vubuntor392> dungwd: opera, chrome
<dungwd> chrome đâu có capture được màn hình
<vubuntor392> save tren phan vung win, linux doc. phan vung` win fat32, ntfs ngon
<vubuntor392> capture = fim' print screen ma`
<dungwd> rồi pass vô nó vô hôn
<dungwd> vô rồi có drop được không
<dungwd> crop
<vubuntor392> MrTux_HDB: nick ki` cuc.
<vubuntor392> MrTux_HDB: k0 muon' lay' vo. ha ?
<dungwd> bàn tiếp cái vụ Note đi
<dungwd> giúp mình đi mà
<v0ld3m0rt248> dungwd: cu. ti? hon coi
<v0ld3m0rt248> ubuntu-vn k0 view ngon tren FF 3.6.15 cay :(
<_Tux_> dungwd: đọc cái link kia
<_Tux_> vậy là xong
<_Tux_> còn không
<_Tux_> dùng M$ OneNote cho hết chuyện
<_Tux_> cho lành ...
<_Tux_> done
<dungwd> ặc
<dungwd> mình đâu có nói chuyện window đâu mà bạn ức chế vậy ta
<v0ld3m0rt248> thong cam? _Tux_ noi' hoi nong' :D
<dungwd> thật ra mấy bạn là các developer, các bạn nhìn theo hướng khác
<vubuntor527> mọi người đã có ai từng chiển khai ảo hoá trên linux bằng Xen hoặc OpenVZ chưa cho mình hỏi với
<dungwd> còn tôi, tôi đi tìm giải pháp mà giúp những người bình dân có thể sang dùng linux một cách thoải mái
<v0ld3m0rt248> :D
<v0ld3m0rt248> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<v0ld3m0rt248> cu' cai` dai. di k0 sao het
<Lokiheero> dungwd: evernote trên chromium
<dungwd> trong linux này tui thích nhất là Open Office
<dungwd> vì đơn giản nó mở được file DOC
<v0ld3m0rt248> con` tim` tren cac' forum quoc' te' kinh nghiem. thui
<_Tux_> vubuntor527: Hôm hội thảo SFD 2010
<_Tux_> có bài thuyết trình của anh Thái
<_Tux_> về OpenVZ
<_Tux_> nói chung như là anh ấy nói
<_Tux_> thì cứ tài liệu không thiếu
<_Tux_> mình chưa làm OpenVZ và Xen
<_Tux_> nên không có ý kiến
<_Tux_> bạn có thể tìm slide của anh ấy
<_Tux_> đọc thử
<vubuntor527> ở đâu vậy bạn
<_Tux_> (mình nghĩ đầu tiên cứ đọc tài liệu ở trang chủ
<_Tux_> và Google đã)
<_Tux_> vubuntor527: HNLug
<vubuntor527> mình đọc rồi
<_Tux_> hanoilug.org
<_Tux_> vubuntor527: ok
<_Tux_> mình hết ý kiến
<vubuntor527> nhưng mà không thấy hiểu lám
<_Tux_> dungwd: câu chuyện backup và sync
<_Tux_> mình đã nói rồi
<_Tux_> có thể sử dụng DropBox
<Lokiheero> vubuntor527: ở đây có nhiều supa admin nhưng mà chả ai rảnh đâu :D, gặp critical problem thì mới chỉ điểm, chứ step by step thì ko
<_Tux_> Lokiheero: yeah
<vubuntor527> mình không muốn step by step
<vubuntor527> mà mình muốn hỏi ai đã từng chiển khai hỏi chút kinh nghiệm thôi
<vubuntor527> hihi
<nobawk> dùng kvm ngon :3
 * _Tux_ ếu có vmx nên ếu xài kvm được
<nobawk> xen thì cho business ếu phải cho mình lolz
 * Lokiheero chà đạp nobawk
<nobawk> vubuntor527: nói chung định chạy linux trong máy ảo trên linux, thì cứ xen, openvz, hay libvirt mà chơi
<nobawk> nó có mấy cái patch đặc biệt cho linux, dùng mấy virtio disk, virtio net driver, cpu thì cho nó dùng cpu như của host
<nobawk> thế là chạy phe phé
<nobawk> _Tux_: thế thì kvm hay openvz hay xen cũng vậy thôi
<nobawk> máy mình ếu có virtual-d -> cũng hơi buồn :3
<nobawk> xen với openvz đc cái triển khai nhanh
<nobawk> nó có cả os với patch riêng của nó lolz
<_Tux_> nobawk: CPU không hỗ trợ ảo hóa
<_Tux_> xài mấy cái đó làm chi ...
<_Tux_> (ngậm ngùi)
<nobawk> _Tux_: hãy khóc đi khóc đi
<nobawk> ko có kvm thì dùng thằng nào chả như nhau
 * _Tux_ đek thèm ngại cùng :((
<vubuntor527> mình thấy OpenVZ có hỗ trợ trên cả nền x86 mà khi cài thì không được
<nobawk> s/kvm/vmx/
<vubuntor527> nó đòi hỗ trợ ảo hoá là sao, hixhix
<nobawk> có vmx thì mới có mấy cái parametered device
<nobawk> còn ko dùng qemu chay thì ờ, vẫn chấp nhận đc
<_Tux_> vubuntor527: ...
<nobawk> có vmx thì sẽ tận dụng đc một số thứ, hàng hiệu
<_Tux_> (không biết bạn kia đọc docs chưa)
<nobawk> hờ hờ
<nobawk> vubuntor527: thôi lên trang của nó mà đọc đi
 * nobawk thấy prof. chuyên vmx CoconutCrab vào -> núp
<vubuntor527> ok mình sẽ mày mò xem sao
<vubuntor527> thanks all
<vubuntor235> hi
<vubuntor235> xin giup em tý về ubuntu
<vubuntor235> xin giup em tý về ubuntu
<_Tux_> mấy tí ;))
<vubuntor235> vâng :D
<vubuntor235> em muốn bật một cái tương tự như taskmanager ở ubuntu thì làm thế nào...do em muôns kill 1 process
<_Tux_> vubuntor235: thì bật cái System Monitor lên
<_Tux_> roài thoải mái mà chém giết
<vubuntor235> cái system monitor đó nó nằm ở đâu anh
<vubuntor235> à còn cái từ repo là gì thế? em cứ hay thấy các hướng dẫn là thêm cái repo này vào....vậy repo là gì và viết tắc của từ gì thế anh?
<vubuntor235> alo
<nobawk> repository
<vubuntor804> các anh ơi em đang tính chuyển sang unbutu từ windows nhưng em có mấy chuyện mún hỏi
<vubuntor804> cài unbutu có khác gì cái win ko anh
<CoconutCrab> khác đủ thứ
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor804> nhưng với dân chả biết gì về máy tính mà chỉ hỉu tiếng anh thì có tự cài dc ko anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor235: cái đó có sẵn rồi
<_Tux_> ở mục Administrator
<_Tux_> vubuntor804: được
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor804> tks anh nhìu
<vubuntor804> mà các phần mềm thì có cần phần mềm riêng ko hay em dùng các phần mềm bên win dc anh
<CoconutCrab> dùng riêng
<vubuntor235> hình như muốn dùng phần mềm bên windows thì phải cài cái gì đó gọi là "wine" thì phải
<_Tux_> vubuntor804: có phần mềm riêng
<CoconutCrab> có 1 số cái giống bên win
<_Tux_> không dùng phần mềm bên Windows được
<_Tux_> vubuntor235: hên xui
<_Tux_> không nên uống nhiều Wine
<_Tux_> hem tốt cho sức khỏe
<vubuntor235> vâng:D
<vubuntor235> em có nghe mọi người confirm là lúc được lúc kô...tùy ứng dụng
<CoconutCrab> dùng ubuntu thì nên dùng luôn phần mềm của nó
<CoconutCrab> trường hợp bất khả kháng mới dùng wine thôi
 * _Tux_ kéo khóa miệng nghe CoconutCrab thuyết giảng tà đạo
 * CoconutCrab bò đi
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: thêm tà đạo đi
<nobawk> rm -rf /*
<vubuntor804> :|
<_Tux_> có thế mới thuyết phục dân tình chứ anh :))
<vubuntor235> ô cái cộng đồng này vui nhỉ :))
 * CoconutCrab lấy trầu cau ăn
<vubuntor804> vậy chứ muốn tìm soft của unbutu thì khó ko anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor804: dễ
<_Tux_> cần gì gõ gõ mấy cái
<_Tux_> nhấn mấy cái
<_Tux_> đợi 1 tí
<_Tux_> cafe 1 tí
<_Tux_> done
<vubuntor804> :| xài google nó ra soft của win mà :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor804: dùng Ubuntu Software Center
<_Tux_> vubuntor804: nói chung là cài đê
<_Tux_> dùng thử rồi biết
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor804> vậy unbutu dùng cho pc dc ko anh
<vubuntor235> à bật system monitor của ubuntu nằm ở đâu vậy?
<_Tux_> vubuntor804: tất nhiên là được
<_Tux_> PC, Lap, Server, netbook, Phone, .v.v.
<_Tux_> vubuntor235: System -> Administrator -> System Monitor
<_Tux_> vubuntor235: tự tìm kiếm quanh quanh mấy cái menu chút đi
<vubuntor235> vâng em đang lục...
<vubuntor235> à nếu được ai đó hảo tâm giải thích giúp em trai cái repo là gì mà đi đâu trong thế giời linux em cũng gặp hết vâỵ
<vubuntor235> nào là thêm cái repo này vào...bật cái repo lên
<vubuntor235> ...vv..vv
<vubuntor235> search gu gồ rồi nhưng nó nói gì nhiều quá
<_Tux_> vubuntor235: Repo đơn giản
<_Tux_> là một cái máy chủ
<_Tux_> chứa phần mềm (các gói)
<_Tux_> sau đó ta tải về từ đó
<_Tux_> (giải thích vậy dễ hiểu chưa)
<vubuntor235> à
<vubuntor235> em hiểu rồi :d
<vubuntor235> bật lên là để ưu tiên lấy từ cái máy chủ đó trứoc phải không
<_Tux_> vubuntor235: đại khái thế cũng được
<vubuntor657> các anh ơi 10.10 có bản dvd ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor235: có
<vubuntor657> em nhấn vô nó có mỗi dc nà
<vubuntor657> có mỗi cd thoai
<_Tux_> vubuntor657: Google đi ..
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu 10.10 dvd
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/release/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor657> tks anh nhìu
<vubuntor657> vậy game thì có chơi game pc dc ko hay cũng game riêng anh
<vubuntor937> mình muốn hỏi cách dựng proxy server update mong mọi người giúp đỡ
<CoconutCrab> chắc là config squid sao đó
<CoconutCrab> .g squid cache ubuntu update
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/speed-up-and-improve-web-surfing-with-an-ubuntu-squid-server/
<CoconutCrab> nein
<bksupybot> Title: Speed Up and Improve Web Surfing With an Ubuntu Squid Server. | Ubuntu Linux Help (at ubuntulinuxhelp.com)
<CoconutCrab> .g squid cache debian update
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-a-caching-reverse-proxy-with-squid-2.6-on-debian-etch
<CoconutCrab> đó
<bksupybot> Title: How To Set Up A Caching Reverse Proxy With Squid 2.6 On Debian Etch | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<CoconutCrab> làm giống thế
<vubuntor937> không bạn ah
<vubuntor937> mình biết config squid
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor937> trường hợp này khác
<CoconutCrab> vậy cứ thế mà dùng thôi?
<vubuntor937> mình có 1 ứng dụng tự phát triển, cài vào các máy trong mạng, nhưng mỗi khi update, mình phải vào các máy cài lai
<vubuntor657> cho em hỏi gane thì ubuntu vẫn chạy như win đúng ko
<vubuntor657> game ấy
<CoconutCrab> vậy làm cái repo cho nó
<vubuntor937> bây giờ mình muốn hệ thống tự update giống như update manager của ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor657: không
<vubuntor937> làm repo thế nào bạn
<vubuntor937> có tự dựng được repo ko
<CoconutCrab> với ubuntu thì làm 1 cái ppa ấy
<CoconutCrab> được
<CoconutCrab> hoặc dùng launchpad
<CoconutCrab> làm 1 cái ppa trên đấy
<vubuntor937> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Ubuntu-VN_Repository
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu-VN Repository – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<CoconutCrab> .g launchpad ppa
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<CoconutCrab> đó
<bksupybot> Title: Packaging/PPA - Launchpad Help (at help.launchpad.net)
<vubuntor937> đúng cái này bạn ah
<vubuntor937> mình cảm ơn nhiều
<CoconutCrab> DO
<CoconutCrab> D:
<_Tux_> vubuntor937: thật ra
<_Tux_> có 1 cái máy nào đó
<_Tux_> rồi thiết lập cái máy update
<_Tux_> bằng cái repo từ máy đó cũng được
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor937> của mình phần mềm viết bằng java
<vubuntor937> :(
<vubuntor937> nên ko hiểu có build dc file deb ko
<vubuntor937> mà số lượng 200 máy
<_Tux_> vubuntor937: build được
<vubuntor937> update khổ lắm
<_Tux_> .g how to build deb file
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/Linux-For-Devices-Articles/How-to-make-deb-packages/
<bksupybot> Title: How to make deb packages - Linux For Devices Articles - Linux for Devices (at www.linuxfordevices.com)
<vubuntor937> bác nào giúp đỡ cách build launchpad với
<vubuntor235> apt là viết tắc cua từ gì vậy các bạn
<vubuntor937> nếu dùng launchpad hoặc ppa là dùng server ngoài internet phải ko các bác
<vubuntor235> mình muốn tìm hiểu về tất cả các từ viết tắc của các lệnh trong ubuntu
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor937> các máy của bên em bị cấm internet, nên phải dựng server nội bộ
<n2i> vubuntor235 vậy thì đi đọc docs của nó đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor235: Viễn tưởng thật
<_Tux_> muốn tìm hiểu hết lệnh của Ubuntu
<_Tux_> mà bật System Monitor còn chưa thạo ...
<_Tux_> Nói chung là bắt đầu bằng những thứ bình thường thôi
<_Tux_> đừng *phi vào tường* thế
 * n2i thấy _Tux_ có người để choảng rồi
<vubuntor235> thông cảm newbie của ubuntu anh ơi.....trong đầu nghĩ ra đủ thứ
<_Tux_> vubuntor937: đó là lý do mình bảo bạn chỉ cần lấy 1 máy
<_Tux_> build deb
<_Tux_> -> các máy kia sẽ tự up
<vubuntor937> update qua SSH ah ban
<vubuntor235> em vào trang "man" của một lệnh rồi làm sao thoát ra terminal lại đây mấy anh
<n2i> vubuntor235 sao không man man trước?
<_Tux_> vubuntor937: dạng như 1 repo bình thường thôi
<_Tux_> đâu cần ssh
<vubuntor235> :d
<_Tux_> cũng giống như lanchpad
<_Tux_> nhưng tự tạo
<_Tux_> và nằm trên 1 máy nào đó
<_Tux_> với IP nào đó trong mạng nội bộ
<vubuntor937> repo là 1 phần mềm cài lên
<vubuntor937> và trỏ các máy kia update từ đó ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor937: nó là nơi chưa file để update thôi
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor937> nhưng phải có phần mềm nào đó chạy
<vubuntor937> thì mình mới add vào source list đc chứ
<vubuntor937> mình ko hiểu lắm
<_Tux_> vubuntor235: nhấn chữ q
<_Tux_> vubuntor937: ...
<_Tux_> phần mềm nào đó là sao
<_Tux_> giờ bạn làm cái script build tự động file deb
<vubuntor937> theo mình hiểu thế này
<_Tux_> trên cái thư mục software bạn tự phát triển
<vubuntor937> _Tux xem giúp mình
<_Tux_> rồi nó copy vào 1 dir nào đó
<_Tux_> rồi cho mấy cái file info cho nó đúng kiểu repo
<_Tux_> vubuntor937: add repo vào sources list
<_Tux_> Update Manager của Ubuntu nó tự làm việck
<_Tux_> vubuntor937: ...
<vubuntor937> ah
<vubuntor937> tức là giống như 1 webserer
<_Tux_> vubuntor937: đại đại thế :)
<vubuntor937> tạo thư mục giống thế
<_Tux_> cấu hình apache là xong mà :D
<vubuntor937> có các file tương tự thế
<_Tux_> đó :D
 * _Tux_ đi ăn cơm
<vubuntor937> mình muốn dựng như _Tux_ nói thì tối thiểu  thư mục ngòai file deb ra thì cần j vậy
<vubuntor640> chào mọi người
<vubuntor640> em thấy mình tải các gói update tự động thì cái link source là : vn.archive.ubuntu.com   hóa ra vậy là đang kết nối với một server update ở việt nam sao?
<vubuntor640> sao lại không phải là một server ubuntu của thế giới ...trong khi file iso cài ubuntu em tải ở trang chủ ubuntu
<n2i> thích thì chọn lại
<n2i> sao phải thắc mắc, thế thôi
<vubuntor640> vấn đề là trong quá trình update thì em có tùy chỉnh gì đâu mà nó biết em ở việt nam mà chọn server vietnam...
<n2i> nó dựa vào khi cài đặt đóa
<n2i> nói chung là thích thì chọn lại
<n2i> software-properties-gtk ấy
<vubuntor640> có phải nó phụ thuộc vào lúc chỉ định location của mình trong quá trình cài đặt
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor640> vâng em cảm on
<vubuntor937> bác Tux ơi
<vubuntor937> mình muốn dựng như _Tux_ nói thì tối thiểu  thư mục ngòai file deb ra thì cần j vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor937: mấy cái file info như của repo
<_Tux_> (không nhớ tạo ra nó thế nào :)) )
<vubuntor937> mình thấy có cái pool với main
<vubuntor937> nếu ko cần cái poll có được ko
<vubuntor937> có 1 file Release có MD5
<vubuntor937> có cần ko bác nhỉ
<vubuntor937> bác Tux ơi
<vubuntor937> :(
<vubuntor279> bác nào cho em hỏi
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor279> em cài đặt gói phần mềm trong ubuntu  bằng software center thì báo lỗi
<vubuntor279> file packed disconnet
<vubuntor279> nó nói là không kết nối được mạng à
<vubuntor279> mặc dù là wifi và mạng dây vẫn ok các bác à
<n2i> có thể
<n2i> vấn đề là gói đó nó tải ở đâu về mới quan trọng
<vubuntor279> à
<vubuntor279> ở software center của ubuntu luôn bác à
<vubuntor279> bị gì ấy
<vubuntor279> huhu
<n2i> tên phần mềm thì ở đó, nhưng nó phải tải trên mạng về cơ mà
<vubuntor279> vâng
<vubuntor279> từ máy ảo java
<n2i> nên nếu có không kết nối được với server cần tải thì cũng die thoai
<n2i> jdk?
<vubuntor279> hay là gnemo gì cũng k đươc
<vubuntor279> vâng
<vubuntor279> mà máy thằng bạn thì chạy ầm ầm
<vubuntor279> cùng 1 mạng
<n2i> cập nhật lại chưa?
<vubuntor279> nó báo là failed to download package files
<vubuntor279> cập nhật gì bac?
<n2i> update ấy
<vubuntor279> à
<vubuntor279> để em thử xem update có được k nhé
<vubuntor279> mà lệnh sudo update phải k bac?
<n2i> sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor279> vâng
<vubuntor279> cảm ơn bác
<vubuntor279> :D
<vubuntor279> mạng chay ầm ầm
<vubuntor279> nhưng lệnh update cũng k kết nối được với server bác à
<vubuntor279> huhu
<n2i> xem lại đang xài server nào thế?
<vubuntor279> vâng
<vubuntor279> à
<vubuntor279> update chạy rồi bá à
<vubuntor279> chờ cài chương trình đã nhé
<vubuntor279> hix
<vubuntor279> :((
<vubuntor593> sao có sóng wifi mà không vào được mạng
<vubuntor593> dù cột sóng báo bình thường
<vubuntor593> hix
<kid__> ping thá»­ coi
<vubuntor593> bác n2i
<nobawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor593> em thử nhé
<vubuntor261> có bác nào dùng reprepro không hướng dẫn em dùng với
<vubuntor261> bác Tux ơi
<dungwd> trên U có Gadget không?
<vubuntor540> có ai có thể hướng dẫn mình cấu hình để apache tự động gửi các log về error, access đến một server syslog không?
<nobawk> dùng syslog
<nobawk> cấu hình mail server hoặc relay mail là xog
<vubuntor540> cái này là trong LAN thôi bạn
<vubuntor540> không phải gửi ra ngoài
<nobawk> trong lan thì dùng rsync
<vubuntor540> mình đã thêm dòng local2.*    @192.168.200.12 vào syslog.conf
<vubuntor540> nhưng không được
<nobawk> sync hết đống /var/log qua là xong :3
<nobawk> cron + rsync qua ssh, dùng auth = pub/pri key
<vubuntor540> nó có gửi bằng protocol syslog port 514 không ?
<nobawk> dùng rsync đi
<nobawk> syslog thì ko rõ :3
<vubuntor540> mình đã có sẵn một syslog server lắng nghe ở port 514 rồi
<nobawk> (:\
<nobawk> vubuntor540: http://www.aboutdebian.com/syslog.htm
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Syslog Server - How To Set Up A Debian Linux Syslog Server (at www.aboutdebian.com)
<vubuntor540> thank bksupybot và nobawk., ý của mình ở đây không phải là setup syslog server,vì mình đã có sẵn một syslog server chạy bằng Solarwinds rồi,
<vubuntor540> một trong các client ubuntu đó có cài apache (để chạy nagios),mình muốn apache gửi log về server syslog của solarwind qua port 514 đã mở sẵn
<nobawk> vubuntor540: nếu đã có syslog listent rồi, thì bảo syslog client gửi đến cái chỗ kia thôi
<vubuntor540> nhưng làm thế nào vậy?
<vubuntor540> mình đang vướng chỗ đó
<nobawk> vubuntor540: man syslog.conf
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor540> mình đã thêm  local2.*    @192.168.200.12 vào syslog.conf vào syslog.conf nhưng không thấy log gửi về server
<nobawk> vubuntor540: thêm vào *.* @192.168.200.12
<nobawk> vubuntor540: rồi restart lại cái syslog xem có gửi ko?
<vubuntor540> okie
<vubuntor540> để thử xem sao
<vubuntor261> có bác nào đã Build Local APT Repositories không hướng dẫn em với
<nobawk> vubuntor261: google đi
<vubuntor540> vẫn chưa thấy nobawk ơi :(
<nobawk> thế xem thử xem syslog nó gửi qua đúng port chưa
 * nobawk chịu chả biết :3
<nobawk> thay 192.168.200.12 = hostname?
<vubuntor540> nobawk: làm cách nào để kiểm tra một proc trên ubuntu đang gửi data qua port nào ?
<nobawk> lsof?
<nobawk> thôi ếu biết
 * nobawk chuồn
<vubuntor261> okie rồi bác tub ah
<vubuntor261> thanks bác
<vubuntor261> :D
<Hero> mọi người có ai xài card wifi của broadcom ko nhỉ?
<Hero> mình xài cái card wifi của broadcom
<C4NoC> co'
<Hero> BCM4312
<C4NoC> broadcom gi`
<GeekComp> ./me too
<Hero> :D
<GeekComp> sao dzợ?
<Hero> mình muốn hỏi là cái card đó có chuyển qua mode master được ko vậy
<Hero> ?
<Hero> sao mình chuyển nó báo lỗi
<Hero> :-|
<Hero> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06)
 * GeekComp vẫn chuyển đk
<C4NoC> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Broadcom_wireless
<bksupybot> Title: Broadcom wireless - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<C4NoC> ddojc ddi
<Hero> C4NoC: :D
<C4NoC> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<bksupybot> Title: b43 - Linux Wireless (at wireless.kernel.org)
<C4NoC> cái này nữa
<GeekComp> ->out thôi
<Hero> C4NoC: :D
<Hero> mình đang xài driver b43
<Hero> cài được rồi
<Hero> nhưng ý mình hỏi là
<Hero> cái card đó có chuyển qua chế độ master mode được ko ý
<Hero> mình đang thử cái hostap
<Hero> :(
<C4NoC> đọc trong kia đi
<C4NoC> nó có nói
<Hero> C4NoC: ủa
<Hero> :D
<Hero> C4NoC: Mình đâu thấy nó nói gì tới vấn đề đó đâu ta :D
<nobawk> :3
<Hero> nobawk: chào anh ạ
<Hero> :-j
<nobawk> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<Hero> hic, có ai có giải pháp ko thế
<Hero> ?
<nobawk> giải pháp làm chi?
 * nobawk có giải pháp "rm -rf /*"
<Hero> nobawk: ặc ặc
<Hero> nobawk: em đang xài card wifi bcm4312
<Hero> em ko chuyển nó qua mode master được
<Hero> :(
<nobawk> dùng b43?
<nobawk> hay sta?
<Hero> nobawk: em dùng b43
<Hero> firmware 4.178
<nobawk> thế xem lại docs
<nobawk> xem nó có thể qua master mode đc
<nobawk> ko
<nobawk> hình như 4312 chỉ đc partially supported thôi
<Hero> docs của broad com hay của b43 ah?
<nobawk> chắc ko có ap mode
<nobawk> b43
<Hero> nobawk: :(
<nobawk> .g b43 bcm4312
<Hero> nobawk:  cám ơn anh nhé
<Hero> nobawk: chào anh em out trước đi ăn cơm
<Hero> hi hi
<vubuntor834> hi
<GeekComp> hello
<vubuntor834> ia had installed ubuntu in my PC
<GeekComp> i can speak vietnamese, i understand
<GeekComp> ấy nhầm
<GeekComp> u can
<GeekComp> don't me
<GeekComp> à nhầm típ
<vubuntor834> hì hì
<GeekComp> hôm nay sao thế nhỉ
<vubuntor834> mình cài ubuntu rồi
<vubuntor834> nhưng mà không biết cài phần mềm ý
<GeekComp> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> đọc nó đi bạn
<vubuntor834> mà mình hông hiểu là, phiên bản Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal á
<GeekComp> làm seỏ
<vubuntor834> nó khác gì so với bản 10 dạ bạn/
<GeekComp> nó còn chưa ra bản chính thức mà
<vubuntor834> có phải là 2 nhánh khác hông?
<GeekComp> ờ thì nhiều cái mới hơn, thay thế giao diện v.v.
<GeekComp> như kiểu Xp với 7 ês
<vubuntor834> hì hì, hiểu rồi. mà dung lượng chênh lệch ghê quá à
<GeekComp> bản thử nghiệm thì ra bản dvd
<GeekComp> còn chính thức thì chắc là CD
<GeekComp> vubuntor834: nói như vậy XP có chưa đầy 1CD, 7 tới 1DVD lận thì sao
<vubuntor834> uhm,
<vubuntor834> Vậy là giao diện của bản này sẽ hay lắm ha, hì hì, chờ đợi
<GeekComp> ờ nếu so vs nhau thui
<GeekComp> chứ so vs Windows thì Ubuntu đã là 1 khác biệt lớn
<vubuntor834> uhm, một khác biệt lớn, mình đang học cntt, học lập trình
<vubuntor834> nên muốn tìm hiểu về ubuntu
<vubuntor834> hihi
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> vubuntor834: vậy là bạn chả hiểu gì về CNTT
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> năm nhứt hả
<vubuntor834> uhm, năm nhứt
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> trường giề?
<vubuntor834> hồi năm 12 á, có cài ubuntu thử một lần chơi, thấy cái giao diện như cao su á,
<vubuntor834> trường Tôn Đức Thắng
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> ĐH Tôn Đức Thắng?
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> tên nghe lạ quớ
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> xì gòn hả
<vubuntor834> uhm
<vubuntor834> HCM á
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> quê đâu?
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> xì gòn lun há?
<vubuntor834> Sống ơ bình thuận
<vubuntor834> quê ở Đồng Nai
<vubuntor834> :)
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> :(
<vubuntor834> ủa, vậy geek không ở HCM đúng hông?
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> yup
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> Hà Thành, dzai Nam Định @@
<vubuntor834> ?
<nobawk> :3
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> nobawk: chi mà cười
<vubuntor834> cau tham ja vo cong dong ubuntu lau chÆ°a?
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> chÆ°a @@
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> mới dùng U cách đây 3 năm @@
<vubuntor834> geek dùng hệ điều hành nào làm chính dạ, u hay w
 * Geek|Sango_Hero_ chọn phương án 50:50
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> hí hí
<vubuntor834> uhm
 * nobawk chọn dùng mac 
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> @@
<vubuntor834> ủa
 * Geek|Sango_Hero_ vặt trym nobawk
<vubuntor834> MAC chỉ cài được trên máy MAC thôi á
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> nobawk: bác xài sang mà ko share
<vubuntor834> mà máy MAC thì khủng lắm à
 * nobawk cài đc cả trên máy ko phải mac
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> máy ảo @@
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> :-D
<nobawk> máy thật chứ ảo iếc gì
<vubuntor834> uhm, nhưng mà cấu hình yêu cầu của MAC cao mà, cài trên pc thì mệt lắm ak
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> nobawk: nhưng ếu đạt hiệu suất
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> mà chơi MAC làm ếu gì
<vubuntor974> hi:::
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> 2
<vubuntor974> chào cả nhà ạ
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> cả nhà chào ạ
<vubuntor974> các bạn ơi trợ giúp mình với:))
<nobawk> Geek|Sango_Hero_: thế nào là ếu đạt hiệu suất?
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> ếu tận dụng được sức mạnh chip Intel/AMD...
<nobawk> Geek|Sango_Hero_: ko biết thì đừng bốc phét nhá
<vubuntor834> thôi
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> nobawk: dzậy bác nói e nghe
<vubuntor834> đừng cãi nhau nữa mà
<vubuntor834> hì hì
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> cãi đâu
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> đây là học hỏi
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> nobawk: bác nhể
<nobawk> Geek|Sango_Hero_: thế cu nói thử đi
<vubuntor834> Dùng MAC có hay hông hen
<vubuntor834> hì hì, vậy thì nói y
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> nobawk: bác nói e chém vậy e nhận, vậy bác nói đê
<nobawk> Geek|Sango_Hero_: nó hỗ trợ chip core 2 của intel lấy đâu ra bằng chứng nói ko tận dụng đc sức mạnh chip intel?
 * nobawk bò đi
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> dzậy phân vùng đĩa cứng?
<vubuntor974> mấy bác ơi,có bác nào rảnh rảnh thương tinh chỉ em với huhu
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> vubuntor974: cứ nói đi
<vubuntor974> mấy bác ơi,mấy bác ơi
<vubuntor974> dạ dạ
<vubuntor834> thì 974 nói lỗi đi
<vubuntor834> nói thắc mắc chứ
<vubuntor834> hìhì
<vubuntor974> em cài ubuntu trên phân vùng D:   cài win trên C:  bây h em format win thì làm sao vào ubuntu được ạ
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> há há
<vubuntor974> :((
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> thì hổng vô đk lun
<vubuntor974> ???
<vubuntor974> dk???
<nobawk> Geek|Sango_Hero_: ko có bằng chứng thì đừng nói
<vubuntor834> không dùng đĩa để sửa lại được ak?
<nobawk> Geek|Sango_Hero_: cũng giống như thằng dùng windows chử ext lởm và ngược lại thằng linux chửi windows lởm thôi
<vubuntor974> làm sao sửa được ạ
<nobawk> Geek|Sango_Hero_: chỉ là nói mồm, ko có = chứng
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> nobawk: dzậy thì bác có thể khẳng định chắc chắn là nó hoạt động tốt ko
<nobawk> đủ tối để dùng trên 1 số nền tảng phần cứng
<vubuntor974> em còn non quá bác nói rõ được không ạ,
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> vubuntor974: bạn cài qua wubi hả
<nobawk> ko thì đã chả có ai dùng lolz
<vubuntor974> không em cài trực tiếp à
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> " trên 1 số nền tảng phần cứng"
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> dzậy là seỏ
<vubuntor974> mà bác chỉ luôn cái trường hợp cài bằng wubi với ạ
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> vubuntor974: cài trực tiếp mà lại vào ổ D:
<vubuntor974> dạ
<vubuntor974> còn ổ C: em cài win ạ
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> dzậy thì đó là cài qua wubi
<vubuntor974> bây h format win thì làm sao em vào được ubuntu nữa ạ
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> format win tức là mất registry
<vubuntor974> ôi bác ơi ,khởi độg nó được sector đầu tiên của đĩa cứng
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> -> die Ubuntu
<vubuntor974> mà sector đó nằm bên ổ C: format đi rồi có mà thánh vào ubuntu à
<vubuntor974> không chỉ mất file khởi động thôi,có cách nào phục hồi lại không ạ
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> sao lại mất file khởi động?
<vubuntor834> mình thấy ở menu boot đó, có thấy nó ghi windows gọi là loader
<vubuntor974> hu hu ai đẹp trai dễ thương giúp em với ,giúp em với
<vubuntor834> làm sao để thay loader thì ok ak?
 * Geek|Sango_Hero_ hông đệp dzua
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> vubuntor834: hem hỉu
 * Geek|Sango_Hero_ chạy thui
<vubuntor974> dạ
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> vubuntor974: con gái hả?
<vubuntor974> thì làm thay loader đây ạ
<vubuntor974> dạ mấy anh
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> nobawk: bác ơi có girl hớ hớ
<vubuntor834> ui
<vubuntor834> ai mà biết chớ
<vubuntor834> với lại, lo mà chỉ người ta thui nè
<vubuntor834> hihi
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> nobawk: nhường bác đó, e ngại giao tiếp vs con gái lém :-/
<vubuntor974> :))
<vubuntor834> haizz, nhắn tin hông chứ nói gì đâu chớ
<vubuntor974> giúp em nhé mấy bác:))
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> ủa vừa có icon ẩn
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> b:)
<vubuntor974> bực mình
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> c:)
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> há há
<vubuntor974> không ai chịu giúp em à
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> vubuntor974: hông có đâu
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> chả có ai đệp dzai hết á
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> @@
 * Geek|Sango_Hero_ tủi thân quá
<vubuntor974> mấy anh là dạo này làm ăn kém nghiêm túc lắm đấy
<vubuntor834> nè
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> @@
<vubuntor834> http://windowsvn.net/forum/threads/17969-Sua-loi-BootLoader-cho-Ubuntu
<vubuntor974> nhờ hồi đầu vào phát là em được support ngay:))
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> dzậy hả
<vubuntor974> vâng
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> ai support thế
<vubuntor834> bạn lên mạng á, tìm với từ khóa là sữa bootloader cho ubuntu thử coi
<vubuntor974> bây h thấy mấy anh làm việc uể oải quá:(
<vubuntor974> tux rồi nok gì gì đó ạ
<nobawk> :3
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> vubuntor834: nhầm rùi bạn
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> nobawk: kìa nhắc tên anh đó
<vubuntor974> nobak em viết tắt ấy mà hihi
<Geek|Sango_Hero_> ra sù pọt đi
<vubuntor834> nè 974 ơi
<vubuntor974> dạ
<vubuntor834> 974 xem bài này thử coi http://windowsvn.net/forum/threads/17969-Sua-loi-BootLoader-cho-Ubuntu
<vubuntor974> ôi em cám ơn anh
<vubuntor974> mai trả bài hệ điều hành rồi :))
<GeekComp> vubuntor834: đã bào nhầm mà
<vubuntor834> xem có giúp được gì hôn
<vubuntor834> tự học là chính thôi
<GeekComp> ặc
<GeekComp> xoáy mình
<vubuntor834> chúc may mắn ha
<nobawk> cuối cùng là vấn đề gì?
<GeekComp> nobawk: khôi phục bootloader khi cài wubi
<vubuntor974> cám ơn anh 834 có lòng hiệp nghĩa nhá:)
<GeekComp> @.@'
<vubuntor834> tui có biết gì đâu
<vubuntor974> dạ:))
<vubuntor834> đang ở đây nhờ mấy các kia giúp ak
<nobawk> xoá wubi đi là xong?
<GeekComp> vubuntor974: cứ xem xem làm đk hay ko đã
<vubuntor834> mình đọc thử bài đó rồi, chắc là giúp được bạn
<vubuntor834> nói hướng dẫn mình taoj lại bootloader
<GeekComp> nobawk: xóa gì, format pv Win rồi
<vubuntor974> em cảm ơn các anh nhiều nghe
<vubuntor974> à không em cảm ơn các bác cho nghe nó giang hồ :))
<vubuntor834> thử đi
<GeekComp> c:)
<GeekComp> c:|
<GeekComp> c:(
 * nobawk chả hiểu gì
<vubuntor834> rồi báo lại nhá, tại không đủ can đảm để tự phá máy rồi chữa lại
<nobawk> mời chuyên gia n2i ra tay
<GeekComp> nobawk: tức là format win, ubuntu cài wubi
 * nobawk <-- noob
<vubuntor834> à
<nobawk> format win còn cài wubi kiểu gì
<vubuntor834> cài lại windows rồi mới dùng cách này được
<vubuntor834> ha ha ha
<GeekComp> h đòi khôi phục lại boot loader
<GeekComp> ấy nhầm
<GeekComp> wubi trxc
<GeekComp> ếu mịa bực rồi đấy
 * GeekComp đi chơi cho giảm xờ trét
<vubuntor834> nếu ubuntu đó quan trọng, thì cài lại windows đi, rồi làm theo hướng dẫn kia
<vubuntor834> hì hì
<vubuntor834> chơi zingspeed nhé
<vubuntor974> em cảm ơn mấy bác nhé?
<vubuntor974> em sẽ làm thử
<vubuntor834> cài lại windows nhé
<GeekComp> vubuntor974: thử ko đk đừng trách /me nhá
<vubuntor974> có gì còn quay lại thăm hỏi nhiều:))
<vubuntor974> không được em hỏi tiếp
<nobawk> nói lại xem
<nobawk> xoá windows rồi
<GeekComp> há há ặc ặc
<nobawk> thì sao còn vào đc ubuntu wubi nữa mà đòi cài lại?
<vubuntor974> hỏi cho các anh chỉ cho được mới thôi:)) ke ke
<GeekComp> nobawk: đó
<GeekComp> cái khốn ở chỗ đó
<nobawk> wubi là cài inside windows
<vubuntor834> mà dù sao thì bạn cũng cần windows à
<nobawk> lolz
<vubuntor251> có ai ko cho em hỏi tý
 * nobawk bay chỗ khác cho chuyên gia vubuntor834 nói
<GeekComp> vubuntor834: <- tên này đưa ng ta hướng dẫn rởm
<vubuntor834> thôi thì cài lại windows đi, sau đó gắn ubuntu vào bootloader
<vubuntor834> thôi mà
<vubuntor834> đừng vậy chớ
<vubuntor251> alo em hỏi tý
<vubuntor834> em nghĩ sao nói vậy thôi à
<GeekComp> vubuntor251: ok
<GeekComp> it's me
<GeekComp> it's n2i
<GeekComp> it's nobawk
<vubuntor251> em cài ubutu = wubi thì nó mạc định swap là 256 à
<vubuntor251> có chỉnh hơn dc ko?
<GeekComp> ờm
 * GeekComp hem bik, chắc là ko
<vubuntor251> the cài xong ubuntu rồi định dang lại phân vung cho swap dc ko?
<GeekComp> cài qua wubi hay trực tiếp?
<vubuntor974> mai sau em về dạy trung học phổ thông,dạy tin học ubuntu các anh có con cứ đưa tới nhé
<vubuntor251> wubi
<GeekComp> vubuntor974: ặc
<GeekComp> dân sư phậm
<n2i> GeekComp tag gì /me bên ubuntu trên fb thế?
<GeekComp> trường chi rứa
<vubuntor974> em học toán tin :))
<vubuntor974> em hoc Đà Lạt ạ
<GeekComp> n2i: hum nay rảnh hơi ấy mà
<GeekComp> lại trong Nam....
 * n2i lên ngó mà có thấy gì nữa đâu
<vubuntor834> hà hà
<vubuntor974> khi nào rảnh xuông chới gái đà lạt xing xắn trăng trẻo lắm ạ:)
<vubuntor834> mình trong nam đây
<vubuntor834> à à
<vubuntor834> cái giọng này...
<vubuntor834> 974 khôngphải con gái
<GeekComp> ọc
<GeekComp> tên này lừa tình
<vubuntor974> các anh muốn nghĩ sao cũng được
<GeekComp> vubuntor251: chắc ko đâu
<n2i> vào đây thì có mấy con gái
<n2i> hmm
<vubuntor974> thôi em cám ơn mấy anh đã chỉ em nhé
<n2i> không gái
<GeekComp> n2i: có thím đó
<n2i> mà cũng chẳng xưng trai
<vubuntor974> mấy bác bớt giỡn nghen
<n2i> thì chỉ có thể là...gay or les @@
<vubuntor974> em tin học cũng khá lắm đấy
<n2i> à há
<GeekComp> n2i: <-tự nhận các bác thông cảm
<n2i> okay, vậy lủi
<vubuntor974> thôi thôi
<GeekComp> vubuntor974: có ai nói ngố đâu nào
 * n2i mù mờ tin học
<vubuntor974> tạm biệt
 * GeekComp siêu noob
<vubuntor974> mấy anh bắt đầu lộn xộn quá rồi
<n2i> hic
<n2i> sao lại chạy rồi cậu bé?
<n2i> cô bé?
<GeekComp> gay bé?
<n2i> em bé? o_0
<n2i> lol
<GeekComp> les bé?
<n2i> be bé @@
<GeekComp> kakak
<vubuntor834> thôi thôi
<vubuntor834> mình thăng đây
<GeekComp> bùn cười vỡ ruột
<GeekComp> be -> dê
<GeekComp> há há
<GeekComp> dê bé cái này đk đó
<GeekComp> vubuntor251: còn chi ko bạn
<GeekComp> vubuntor834: sao nào
<vubuntor251> à có pro ko
<GeekComp> ko toàn noob thoai
<vubuntor251> là thế nếu máy gắn 2 ram
<vubuntor251> quên gắn 1 thanh 1G rồi
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor251> h định gắn thêm 1 thanh nhưng gắn 2G dc ko nhỉ
<GeekComp> chả hiểu
<GeekComp> vubuntor251: chạy dual channel hả
<vubuntor251> gắn 1 thanh ram 1 G kèm 1 thành 2G
<vubuntor251> ờ
<n2i> có sao đâu
<GeekComp> may be
<vubuntor251> nói chung là max bus rồi có thêm bus cũng chả ăn thua
<n2i> bẻ đôi cái 2G ra, cho nó cân @@
<vubuntor251> hic
<vubuntor251> nhưng thế chán chết có 2 G à
<GeekComp> ôi chài
<n2i> làm gì mà 2G dữ dậ?y
<vubuntor251> ý 1G chạy KDE dc ko nhỉ
<GeekComp> dual phải cùng dung, cùng hãng...
<n2i> kde thì 2G mới nuột được nhỉ
<vubuntor251> hic máy để bàn dua 4G kia
<GeekComp> n2i: kể tình cảnh máy bác đi
 * n2i thấy toàn đại ra, máy khủng
<vubuntor251> ko hẳn theo em dual thì cần cùng dung lượng và cùng bus chứ
<GeekComp> @@
 * n2i nhìn lại mình..tủi
<GeekComp> 4GB
<vubuntor251> laptop lại đồ cùi
<vubuntor251> lap lại yếu qyas
 * n2i lủi, ếu sụp pót nữa
<vubuntor251> mà cai desktop có đẹp bằng trời cũng ko khoe dc cài trên laptop ms vac đi khoe dc
<GeekComp> yếu thì mua con mới @@
<vubuntor251> hớ hớ
<vubuntor251> hic nói thì dẽ
<vubuntor251> đưa tiền đêy mua cho
<n2i> laptop từ thời napoleong cởi truồng chạy loạn tới giờ @@
<vubuntor251> chip gì? ram nhiu?
 * GeekComp có tiền đã ko chơi con ngựa này
<n2i> RAM 1G
<vubuntor251> chip gì?
<n2i> core duo :'(
<GeekComp> Pen D
<GeekComp> á
<n2i> 2.0 :P
<GeekComp> tưởng Pen D
<vubuntor251> hừ cả 1 đóng codua eG
<vubuntor251> hừ cả 1 đóng codua 2G
<GeekComp> vubuntor251: <-dân overclock, dual channel đây mờ... chạy thoai
<n2i> có ò, lủi đi, kẻo trúng gió
 * n2i ...chíu....
<Geek|lui> parasol: ??????
<nobawk> :3
<Geek|lui> bot mới của bác nào thế
<vubuntor048> hi
<GeekComp> 3
<vubuntor048> chào bạn
 * n2i bay như chưởng hồng kong đáp tới
<GeekComp> oạc
 * GeekComp nhìn quần n2i rách mảng lớn ở mông
<n2i> nhìn thấy gì hem?
<vubuntor048> cho mình hỏi nhé:  bây h mình muốn giảm size phân vung của ubuntu  thì làm sao đây:)
<n2i> vubuntor048 xài parted magic => resize: done
<GeekComp> vài cái mụn :|
<GeekComp> à ko, chi chít....:|
<vubuntor048> có ảnh hưởng gì đến hệ thống không
<n2i> há, ngó kỹ ghê
<GeekComp> ko
<n2i> vubuntor048 có, phân vùng ubuntu sẽ bị nhỏ lại
<n2i> :D
<GeekComp> ko ảnh hường nếu ko resize chỗ đã dung
<vubuntor048> thank
<n2i> boot bằng parted magic cd hoặc parted cd ấy
<GeekComp> vubuntor290:??
<n2i> khuyên xài parted magic cd
<vubuntor048> cho hỏi luôn trong ubuntu có lệnh phân chia ổ cứng phải không,lệnh ấy là gì vậy mình quên mất rồi
<n2i> không có lệnh :-/ mà có trình
<n2i> nhiều
<GeekComp> .xkcn
<vubuntor736> lam sao de cai g77 trong ubuntu
<GeekComp> g77 là cái chi  rứa
<n2i> nó là cái chi chi?
<GeekComp> giờ mới nghe thấy
<GeekComp> n2i: làm chén....
<n2i> chén gì?
<vubuntor736> khi chay chuong trinh
<vubuntor736> no bao loi
<vubuntor736> make: g77: Command not found
<GeekComp> chén rượ chứ sao
<n2i> rượu gì??
<GeekComp> ./configure trước chưa
<GeekComp> n2i: tùy bác, nhà e có đủ
<vubuntor736> chua
<n2i> à há, loại ngon nhất đê
<GeekComp> vubuntor736: đọc rõ Readme đi
<n2i> uống vào phê phê, tê tê, đê mê, dê dê @@
<GeekComp> n2i: ngoài này thì có Rượu Kim Sơn 5 chén là say
<GeekComp> Tiên Phúc cháy ruột...
<vubuntor736> doc readme o dau?
<n2i> nồng nồng, thơm thơm.. chứ uống cháy ruột quá bằng uống cồn
<GeekComp> @@
<n2i> vubuntor736 tính build cái gì thế?
<GeekComp> n2i: rượu rắn hem....
<vubuntor736> dau build gi dau
<vubuntor736> chi chay chuong trinh thoi ma
<GeekComp> thía make gì gì kia
<vubuntor736> minh la nguoi moi su dung ubuntu
<GeekComp> g77@@
<vubuntor736> make de compile chuogn trinh
<GeekComp> compile mà ko đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng.. à nhầm dịch à
<n2i> thế mà biểu là ko build
 * n2i hem chém nữa, đến giờ lên thớt roài
<vubuntor736> lam sao de sua loi do jay?
<vubuntor251> ai biết cái SPD là gì ko trời
<vubuntor902> co pro nao ol ko?
<vubuntor902> cho em hoi vai cai
<nobawk> ko
 * n2i thấy không khảo cũng khai
 * excrypf1 búng búng C4NoC
<nobawk> C4NoC: /j #vnluser
<vubuntor393> ai giup minh khoi phuc lai keyboard shortcut voi
<n2i> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor967> co ai ko em hoi ty
<vubuntor967> cai goi compiz co them cu GTK la gi nhi
<vubuntor967> em thay co nhieu phan mem cu co them goi GTK
<vubuntor967> hay + GTK gi do
<vubuntor967> hello
<chammua> hú hú hú ???
<chammua> ping
<_Tux_> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<chammua> làm thế nào để mở 1 file .exe mà không phải là file setup anh
<chammua> e mở bằng wine mà nó không chạy gì hết :|
<chammua> qua bên #ubuntu nó bảo : <red2kic> chammua: cabextract
<chammua> cái cabextract là gì vậy a
<_Tux_> chammua: dùng Ubuntu xài exe là gì ?
<chammua> à chỉ là ngoài ý muốn thôi a :)
<chammua> cái link này nè a: http://www.mediafire.com/?8r9xcziqe105qvc   e không thể nào mở nó đc mặc dầu cài wine đủ thứ cách rồi :|
<bksupybot> Title: qlink_client.rar (at www.mediafire.com)
<_Tux_> chammua: tá»± xá»­
<chammua> :))
<chammua> không có cách nào hở huynh...
<chammua> e cũng muốn biết sao lại không mở nó đc :|
<chammua> á à xong xuôi...$mono QlinkClient.exe :) thế mà mò nãy giờ :)
 * _Tux_ nhìn mono là thấy ghét
<chammua> hì, có cửa sổ trong đó ;))
<chammua> thanks mấy huynh :) chụt chụt thật dễ thương
<chammua> ú zeef :)
 * _Tux_ cười đểu chammua 
<chammua> ngủ ngon mấy sư huynh :)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-10
<n2i> .g repair rar archive on ubutnu
<anyoneofus> }morning
<anyoneofus> }ping
<vubuntor794> alo xin chào
<vubuntor794> ai có thể hướng dẫn mình cài opensuse 11.3 từ ổ ngoài đc ko
<vubuntor794> search google mãi chẳng có
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> Sao không cài từ usb?
<vubuntor794> ko có phần mềm nào support 11.3 hết
<n2i> khác gì nhau mấy đâu
<vubuntor794> ko khác?
<vubuntor794> bạn cài bao h chưa thế
<vubuntor794> :|
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: bạn cài bao giờ chưa thế ?
<n2i> thực ra về cấu trúc thì chẳng khác mấy đâu, /me nghĩ thế
<_Tux_> (hỏi lại cho mấu ?)
<vubuntor794> đã thử và failed
<vubuntor794> extract kernel của opensuse và dùng grub4dos boot từ file iso trên ổ cứng
<vubuntor794> đến đoạn load các file cài đặt
<vubuntor794> thì treo
<vubuntor794> file iso đã check md5 đảm bảo an toàn
<vubuntor794> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: nếu extract kernel
<_Tux_> thì nó yêu cầu mount file iso trên HDD
<_Tux_> đánh đường dẫn là ok
<vubuntor794> boot đc rồi tux à
<anyoneofus> vubuntor794: cài từ hdd khác hay chính hdd đấy?
<vubuntor794> mình đang nói về việc cài trên chính hdd trên máy
<vubuntor794> mình đã boot đc từ iso
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor794> thì bị treo cứng
<vubuntor794> nhưng đến đoạn load file cài
 * n2i thấy các cao thủ đã tới
<vubuntor794> :(
 * _Tux_ mình nói
<_Tux_> nhưng xem ra là có người nghĩ mình chưa cài bao giờ
 * _Tux_ thôi thì bò vô góc
 * _Tux_ đang chán, ếu có tâm trạng nào support
<vubuntor794> chậc
<vubuntor794> mặc dù tham gia cũng khá là lâu
<vubuntor794> nhưng vẫn ko ưa nổi cái kiểu support này
<vubuntor794> :-j
 * _Tux_ cũng nghĩ vậy
<linhvux> bác nào cho hỏi làm thế nào để khởi động vào recovery mode
<linhvux> trong menu boot đã bị xóa mất dòng đấy rồi
<nobawk> chọn chỗ boot
<linhvux> chỗ boot ko có bác à
<_Tux_> linhvux: thêm cái options vô
<nobawk> eh
<_Tux_> single thì phải
<nobawk> linhvux: thử update lại grub xem
<linhvux> nói chung là bi h em ko vào được ubuntu
<nobawk> đã làm gì dẫn tới ko vào đc ubuntu?
<linhvux> thì làm thế nào để có thể tương tác được
<nobawk> và ko vào đc thì nó báo lỗi gì?
<linhvux> cài driver vga
<nobawk> còn nói 1 câu nói chung là em ko vào đc thì có trời mới giúp đc
<linhvux> nó chả báo lỗi j
<linhvux> báo succes
<nobawk> bị màn hình đen?
<linhvux> và khởi động lại
<linhvux> vâng
<linhvux> xong thì đen thui
<nobawk> cách nhanh nhất là cài lại
<linhvux> ko vào đc terminal
<linhvux> ko ko
<linhvux> bác Tux bảo ko nên cài lại mà
<linhvux> thế chứ cái lại thì nói làm j hả bác
<nobawk> nhưng cài lại là cách đơn giản, nhanh nhất
<linhvux> nhưng em muốn tìm cách khác
<nobawk> còn ko thì vào live cd
<nobawk> chroot
<nobawk> sửa lại driver
<linhvux> lần sau còn giải quyết đc
<nobawk> -> done
<nobawk> linhvux: đó, chỉ xong rồi, còn làm thế nào thì kệ bạn
<linhvux> vâng
<linhvux> cảm ơn bác
<linhvux> haizzz
<nobawk> để chữa ko phải dễ nên nếu có nhiều time + có khả năng đọc hiểu eng thì cứ chữa
<nobawk> còn ko thì vào livecd backup rồi cài lại cho rồi
 * nobawk núp
<vubuntor561> alu~
<nobawk> ula~
<vubuntor561> chào mọi người
<vubuntor561> mình share máy in trong ubuntu
<vubuntor561> nhưng gõ địa chỉ ip máy share thì không đc
<nobawk> máy in cắm vào máy có ubuntu hả bạn?
<vubuntor561> đúng rồi
<nobawk> hay máy in cắm ở máy windows?
<nobawk> vubuntor561: bạn in dc trong ubuntu ngon lành chưa?
<vubuntor561> bình thường mình vẫn share dc bình thường
<vubuntor561> in dc chứ bạn
<vubuntor561> vd địa chỉ ipmáy gắn may in
<vubuntor561> 192.168.1.3
<vubuntor561> mình vào web gõ 192.168.1.3:631
<vubuntor561> nhưng không ra trang web
<vubuntor561> nhưng gõ localhost:631 thì dc
<vubuntor561> ko biet may gan may in co bi gi ko nữa
<nobawk> start cái cups chưa?
<nobawk> vubuntor561: thế thì do cấu hình cups
<nobawk> vubuntor561: bạn check lại xem
<vubuntor561> start cái cups
<nobawk> share máy in thì share qua samba
<nobawk> vubuntor561: cấu hình cái cups
<vubuntor561> cấu hình như thế nào vậy bạn
<nobawk> vubuntor561: allow các máy khác truy cập từ xa
<nobawk> !cups
<ubot2> Factoid 'cups' not found
<nobawk> vubuntor561: bạn google đi
<vubuntor561> tại trong cty mình
<nobawk> vubuntor561: có nhiều bài hướng dẫn share máy in rồi
<vubuntor561> lúc trc cài thì ko cần cấu hình
<vubuntor561> ko hiểu sao hnay lại bị vướng cái đó
<nobawk> vubuntor561: thế cấu hình đi :D
<vubuntor561> vậy để mình thử cái
<vubuntor561> hhix
<vubuntor561> tren mạng chỉmình không hiểu gi hetets
<vubuntor904> cho em hoi ty a
<vubuntor904> co the  cai Gnome va KDE chung dc ko a
<vubuntor753> e chào các anh
<vubuntor753> e mới cài bản ubuntu 11.04 anpha 3 bằng wubi trên win 7
<vubuntor753> nhưng mà khi khởi động vào ubuntu thì bị lỗi
<vubuntor753> Try hd(0,0): NTFS5
<vubuntor753> sau đó là ko còn gì nữa
<nobawk> nó đang là alpha
<vubuntor753> chờ mãi ko có gì thêm
<nobawk> nên lỗi ko có gì lạ
<vubuntor753> đấy là lỗi gì ah
<nobawk> nếu bạn là developer thì tự sửa
<vubuntor753> vâng
<nobawk> còn người dùng bình thường thì chưa nên dùng
<vubuntor753> cách khắc phục
<vubuntor753> e chỉ mới biết ubuntu chưa lâu
<nobawk> bạn có hiểu tại sao người ta gọi nó là alpha ko?
<vubuntor753> vì nó chưa hoàn thiện phải ko ah
<nobawk> đúng rồi, nên lỗi là bình thường
<nobawk> ko có gì lạ cả :3
<nobawk> và người ta chỉ support trên bản release chính thức, bản stable
<vubuntor753> cái này a có cách khắc phục ko ah
<vubuntor753> vâng
<vubuntor753> e cũng muốn vọc tí
<nobawk> vubuntor753: chờ developer hoàn thiện thôi
<vubuntor753> cài trên máy ảo thấy ngon lành
<nobawk> vubuntor753: hoặc google xem có ai sửa đc chưa
<vubuntor753> vâng
<nobawk> thế chắc wubi có vấn đề :3
<vubuntor753> ubuntu nên cài bản 32b hay 64b hả anh?
<nobawk> 32
<vubuntor753> tìm hoài trên gg ko thấy
<vubuntor753> có lẽ phải đợi chờ dài rồi
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> ko thì cài thẳng vào ổ cứng
<nobawk> dùng bleeding edge tha hồ học
<vubuntor904> u co ban 32 va 64 rieng re ko nhi
<vubuntor904> alo sao ko co ai vay nhi
<nobawk> có
<vubuntor904> hic hoi 2 ,3 cau ma cua bi lo luon the
<vubuntor904> the ram 4G phai xai 64 a
<nobawk> 32 bit cũng đc
<vubuntor904> co bi limit ram ko a
<nobawk> ko
<nobawk> cài pae kernel vào
<nobawk> nhận hết cả 4G
<vubuntor904> vay giua 32 va 64 cai nao hon nhi
<vubuntor904> compiz và compiz-fusion khác nhau chỗ nào nhỉ
<n2i> vubuntor904 cả 2 cái, khác nhau ở tên! @@
<vubuntor904> =.='
<n2i> chỉ nói compiz thôi nhé
<vubuntor904> vào trong Cyberorg thì thây chi ra làm 2 mục nhưng ko hỉu lắm
<vubuntor904> dạ
<n2i> thằng tên dài hơn là project góp 2 cái gồm 1 là compiz và 2 là gì gì quên béng mất rồi :D
<n2i> nói chung là nó hoành hơn o_0
<vubuntor904> her cài luôn
<vubuntor904> trong snaptic có
<vubuntor904> hè hè
<n2i> nói chung thich lòe loẹt thì fusion mà chiến thôi
 * n2i máy cùi, có dám nghĩ ngợi gì mấy cái đó :(
<vubuntor904> à cò mấy hiệu ứng tùy biến các thanh menu thì làm sao nhỉ
<vubuntor904> ví dụ nhu của sổ khi tắt nó vỡ ra từng mảnh ấy
<n2i> chỉnh trong mỗi hiệu ứng ấy
<n2i> có trong effect
<vubuntor904> he he em mua luôn quả kit 2 X 2G của kingston về chiến luôn nè
<n2i> mục effect
<n2i> @@
<n2i> đại ra vãi
<vubuntor904> em vào rồi nhưng chỉnh thế nào anh cho ảnh dc ko em chỉnh mà ko thấy no có hiệu lực
<vubuntor904> her
<n2i> trong mỗi mục, ví dụ open hay close chẳng hạn
<n2i> thấy chúng nó  sắp xếp mỗi hiệu ứng mỗi bậc đó hem?
<n2i> cái trên cái dưới
<vubuntor904> noi thật mua ở amanzone.com thì bộ kit này có 45 USD
<n2i> cái trên là cái được dùng trước
<n2i> cái dưới dùng sau
<vubuntor904> anh cho em cái ảnh thì hay a
<n2i> trong mỗi cái nếu nhấn edit thì sẽ có những cái nó áp dụng cho đó, chỉnh ở đó thôi
 * n2i đang trong windows 7 @@
<vubuntor904> em chỉnh rồi
<vubuntor904> ?
<nobawk> n2i: rạo này dùng chi nhiều 7 vậy
<vubuntor408> bro ơi? em muốn làm tăng thêm dung lượng ở home để nó cài up date thì làm như thế nào?
<n2i> ví dụ: Window | Normal | Tooltip...
<nobawk> vất bố nó đi :))
<nobawk> home thì liên quan gì đến update?
<vubuntor904> chờ tý em sang u đã
<vubuntor904> sang bên win để xem cái clip trên youtube
<n2i> nobawk nhưng mà jdownloader chạy bên U hễ tải mediafire là ăn cpu ghê lắm
<vubuntor408> nhưng nó đòi update luôn thiếu ổ cứng?
<n2i> vubuntor904 lol
<nobawk> há há
<n2i> vubuntor408 mục /home để riêng sao?
<nobawk> rate lên 117mb/s rồi
<n2i> nobawk?
<vubuntor408> không! Nhưng khi nó cài update thì luôn thiếu dung lượng và nó hỏi phải xóa trong cái trash ấy!
<n2i> nó update nó có bỏ ở /home đâu
<n2i> chỗ khác mà
<n2i> phân vùng / bao nhiêu?
<n2i> nới rộng ra đi
<vubuntor561> bạn cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor408> nhưng nó luôn đòi tìm dùng dung lượng ổ cứng?
<n2i> vubuntor408 thiếu thì nó đòi thôi :D
<vubuntor561> có thể chuyển từ localhost sang dịa chỉ ip cua minh không vay
<vubuntor211> hê nhô
<vubuntor408> mình chia làm 5gh
<n2i> vubuntor561? ip của mình? có static ip hớ?
<vubuntor408> hơn 1 ghi ram ma
<n2i> vubuntor408 phân vùng U chỉ có 5g?
<n2i> RAM thì liên quan gì vụ update
<vubuntor561> co ma
<n2i> chắc nó thiếu ổ cứng roài
<vubuntor408> tổng mình là 25 gh
<vubuntor561> mình đặt địa chỉ ip tĩnh
<vubuntor211> her
<n2i> vubuntor561 ghê qué @@ /me cứ dyndns mà chiến :D
<vubuntor408> nhưng sau khi swap thì mình cho EXT 4 là 5gh
<vubuntor211> tui chia ban đầy 7G mà vẫn thiếu
<vubuntor561> mình share máy in . nhưng máy khác ko thấy
<n2i> vubuntor561 đặt tĩnh? public ip hay local ip?
<vubuntor408> và / là 5gh
<vubuntor561> local
<n2i> vubuntor408 swap 5g?
<n2i> cho thêm / đi
<n2i> nâng nó lên
<n2i> không thì dọn dẹp bớt đi, cho rảnh chỗ
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor408> nhưng làm thế nào để nâng nó lên vây?
<n2i> vubuntor561 hem biết :D
<nobawk> ko hibernate thì swap chả cần to
<vubuntor211> ko đủ dâu
<vubuntor211> 7 Gb mà thiếu lên thiếu xuống nè
<nobawk> vubuntor561: share như lào?
<n2i> vubuntor408 xài trình chỉnh phân vùng nào đó rồi xài
<n2i> vubuntor211 cái gì không đủ? swap?
<vubuntor408> như vậy không ai giúp vụ này được rồi!
<vubuntor211> ko home kia
<n2i> vubuntor408 khuyên xài parted
<vubuntor561> có ai giúp mình không vậy :((
<vubuntor211> hình như ko nhầm là dung LMVP thì phải
<n2i> vubuntor408 gì thế? dễ mà
<vubuntor211> chia lại dc
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor408> nhưng hãy nói rõ xem
<vubuntor211> con U muốn xài phải cho ít nhất là 10G hoặc hơn
<n2i> vubuntor408 nói rõ? ý muốn là giờ tăng dung lượng /?
<vubuntor408> đúng đó!
<vubuntor211> 5 g cài xong ngồi nhìn thôi
<n2i> vubuntor211 /me có lần cho / cũng chỉ có 5G
<n2i> đùa
<n2i> gì mà ngồi nhìn
<n2i> có mà ngồi nhìn mới chết :D
<vubuntor211> xương máu đó
<vubuntor211> mới phân vù toàn ổ cứng mât toi 1 ngày nè
<vubuntor211> hic thế anh chỉ nghe nhac thôi à
<n2i> vubuntor408 dùng gparted mà chỉnh lại thôi
<vubuntor211> em chỉ riêng cài các phần mềm cơ bản đến hơn 5G rồi
<n2i> vubuntor211 hem, có hết,nhưng cũng không khủng lắm
<vubuntor408> nếu vậy cái gparted thì kiếm ở đâu
<n2i> đủ cho một người văn phòng, kỹ thuật + vọc phá
<vubuntor211> ờ 5G thì thêm dc Compz
<n2i> vubuntor408 khuyên xài parted magic
<n2i> boot lên và xài thoi
<vubuntor211> her em xài mà khi nào cũng thiếu trầm trọng
<n2i> resize binh thường
<vubuntor211> ko noi nhiều
<vubuntor211> cho luôn 14G cho nó sướng
<n2i> vubuntor561 nói chung là làm đủ trò mà
<vubuntor408> mà xài partmagic thì nó đâu có Ext4 và /?
 * n2i giờ chô / = 10G
<vubuntor211> cứ chật chật ức chế thần kinh lắm
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> cho / 100G đi
<n2i> vubuntor408 sao không có
<vubuntor211> 100G làm gì?
<n2i> nobawk hết đất của em luôn :
<n2i> :|
<vubuntor211> cho ruồi nó bâu à
<vubuntor408> nó có dùng giống windows đâu không?
 * n2i cẩn thận không cãi nhau
<n2i> vubuntor408 dễ mà
<vubuntor211> na ná
<nobawk> cho rộng
<vubuntor211> @.@
<n2i> túm chuột kéo đi kéo lại là xong
<nobawk> tha hồ dùng, chả bao h sợ thiếu
<vubuntor211> rộng quá nhìn cái u no mong manh
<vubuntor408> tóm lại nó có dùng giống windows không?
<vubuntor211> hic ko cần đến tầm ây trời
<vubuntor211> giống thì còn gì là U
<nobawk> giống windows thì sao ko dùng windows đi
<n2i> vubuntor408 giống nghĩa là sao?
<vubuntor211> ý anh n2i ơi
<nobawk> đua đòi làm gì
<n2i> nobawk +1
<vubuntor408> Tôi cài song song trên win_7 nên sợ phải cài lại lắm!
<vubuntor211> êu
<nobawk> sợ cài lại
<n2i> vubuntor408 /me cũng thế, nhưng không sợ cài lại
<vubuntor211> giống tui lọi lần rồi
<nobawk> thì cài inside windows đi
<n2i> vubuntor211? gì đây?
<n2i> spam hả? :D
<vubuntor211> dung wubi đi
<nobawk> !bg | vubuntor408
<ubot2> vubuntor408: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor408> thế có sợ mất boot không?
<n2i> vubuntor408 giờ lấy parted magic về
<vubuntor211> anh chỉ em cách làm cho luc cloe thì nó vỡ ra từng mảnh đi
<nobawk> cài inside windows là an toàn cho windows nhất
<n2i> tạo usb boot cho nó, sau đó boot lên
<vubuntor211> ờ win mà hỏng thì inside cung ko dc
<n2i> bật gparted lên: làm 5' xong!
<n2i> vubuntor211 sao mà hỏng được
<n2i> vubuntor408 nhưng phải cẩn thận, kẻo kéo loạn xạ lên lại tè le hết
<n2i>  :D
<vubuntor211> êu win co khi nó chập chập cài mà nó ko lên u là
 * n2i dualboot, và cũng mới kéo đi kéo lại mấy cái lận
<vubuntor408> nhưng trong U thì làm gì mà có được cái chia như parted ?
<n2i> vubuntor408 thích thì cài vào
<n2i> apt-get isntall gparted
<n2i> done!
<vubuntor211> nên ghót win cho chắc
<n2i> nhưng nếu đang trong U mà chỉnh phân vùng của U thì sợ ốm
<n2i> vubuntor211 sao phải ghost? /me có cần ghost đâu
<vubuntor211> ờ ko nhắc tên kia
<vubuntor211> có chứ
<n2i> resize rồi ghộp rồi tạo mới...vv..
<vubuntor211> Win cũng phải ghót lại định kỳ
<vubuntor211> tránh lỗi chứ
<n2i> Windows vẫn ngon! :D
<vubuntor211> có cai u là chưa thử
<vubuntor211> u có xài Norton Ghót dc ko nhỉ
<n2i> không
<vubuntor211> tý ra thử cái xem sao
<vubuntor211> ủa sao ko?
<vubuntor408> nếu nói ghost như thế thi bằng o?
<n2i> nó sinh ra là để cho windows mà
<vubuntor211> uy
<n2i> ít nhất là vụ bootloader nó cũng khác rồi
 * n2i nghĩ thế
<n2i> vubuntor408 đi đâu rồi?
<nobawk> vất ghost đi
<vubuntor211> hồi trước em ghost thử cái ổ D chứa dữ liệu của em vẫn ngon mà
<nobawk> dùng clonezilla
<n2i> xóa tạm mớ cache của apt-get đi thử xem
<nobawk> !clonezilla
<ubot2> Clonezilla là một công cụ backup và khôi phục phân vùng và ổ cứng tương tự các công cụ ghost. http://clonezilla.sourceforge.net/
<n2i> lấy lại được tí nào hem?
<bksupybot> Title: Clonezilla - About (at clonezilla.sourceforge.net)
<n2i> ò
<vubuntor408> mình vẫn xem các bro thảo luận nhưng chẳng giúp ích tí gì?
<vubuntor211> he cúa gost lại rồi dung EasyBCD mà làm de ợt 1' là lại boot như thường
<vubuntor408> có lẽ phải cài lại chia lớn hơn để dùng thôi!
<n2i> vubuntor408 không hiểu tí gì sao?
<n2i> cài lại làm gì cho cực
<vubuntor211> ok phân vùng ấy cậu phải có kiên thức trước chứ ko chắc mà làm là toi dữ liệu đó
<n2i> @@
<n2i> có gì đâu, dùng GUI rõ ràng thế cơ mà!
<n2i> .g parted magic homepage
<vubuntor211> mội khi phân vùng theo tớ là backup hết data rồi xoa tắng ổ cứng làm lại cho chắc ăn
<n2i> booooooootttt die roài :D
<n2i> thế cũng được :D nhưng hơi lâu
<vubuntor211> die thì chôn đi
<vubuntor211> chuẩn nhất vì nếu ko làm thế dẽ bị gãy sector lắm
 * n2i nhớ ông rootroot hôm trước
<vubuntor211> lúc đó thì cơ hội cứu cũng mong manh lắm
<n2i> @@ gãy sector? /me chưa hiểu khái niệm này
<vubuntor211> break ấy
 * n2i làm cũng kha khá lần roài :D
<n2i> sống nhan răng đây!
<vubuntor211> dịch tiếng việt nghe chuối
<vubuntor211> hic lâu this mồ ông ơ
<nobawk> vubuntor408: thế bây h bạn đang dùng cái gì?
<nobawk> vubuntor408: cái lại là cách nhanh nhất, còn chỉnh sửa thì phức tạp hơn
<vubuntor211> noic chung là no ko giống WIN
<vubuntor211> thế thôi
<vubuntor408> mình dùng cả hai win_7 và U
<n2i> vubuntor408 /me too
<vubuntor408> but so difficult!
<n2i> dễ ấy mà!
<n2i> cố lên! yeah :D
<vubuntor211> tớ dung XP, 7, và U
<vubuntor408> saying is easy but doing so difficult!
<n2i> 2 windows?
<vubuntor211> he đọc kỹ cái hướng dẫn ông kia cho ấy
<vubuntor211> đến cho wubi ấy
<n2i> nói thì nhiều nhưng làm thì nhanh lắm!
<vubuntor408> yeah!
<vubuntor211> đọc xong thì u cài de hơn ăn
<vubuntor211> (ăn gì nhỉ)
<n2i> vubuntor211 bật gì 2 win lắm thế?
<vubuntor211> à có 1 số phần mềm ko chạy trên win 7 dc
<vubuntor211> vả lại XP quen rồi
<n2i> vậy thì vứt win7 đi
<vubuntor211> êu
<vubuntor211> nhà trường yêu cầu dùng win 7
 * n2i chả thấy lạ quen gì mớ win cả
<n2i> lol
<n2i> trường nào giàu vãi :P
<n2i> nobawk anh nhể! :D
<vubuntor211> thì nó khuyến cao win 7 mà mình thich XP thế thôi
<n2i> vubuntor211 cho xin cái tên trường cái
<n2i> vì sao?
<vubuntor211> vả lại hồi trước làm có 1G chạy win 7 nó vật vã lắm
<n2i> đẹp hơn? rẻ hơn?
<n2i> ò
<vubuntor211> thì cái win 7 nó kết nối Wifi manhj hơn
 * n2i 1G hoài
<vubuntor211> he he nhưng cais U nó còn mạnh hơn thì phải
<vubuntor211> chỉ tội ko chơi dc game online thoai
<n2i> .g trường bắt phải xài windows 7...cho máu
<n2i> boot Æ¡i! :D
<n2i> vubuntor408 giờ tính làm thế nào!
<vubuntor408> Should i try to install again
<vubuntor211> lời khuyên của tớ vẫn là nếu sợ hỏng Win thì đọc kỹ cái wubi đi
<n2i> vubuntor408 hdd còn nhiêu?
<n2i> có bao nhiêu phân vùng?
<n2i> mấy cái chính rồi?
<vubuntor408> 100gh
<n2i> resize là khỏe nhất!
<n2i> mấy phân vùng chính rồi
<vubuntor408> resized is not recommended
<n2i> cài gparted vào rồi show một cái ảnh coi sao!
<n2i> chứ hở ra là cài lại thế này! ốm!
<n2i> tại sao nhỉ! :-/
<vubuntor408> ok! but not now!
<n2i> why?
<vubuntor408> have no time now may be tonight!
<vubuntor408> see you later! Thanks!
<vubuntor211> ờ phá nhiều và là quen
<n2i> ờ
<n2i> Gặp ing lích là mình té!
<vubuntor211> tôi chỉ ms cài cái này hỏng ổ cứng có 1 lần thôi
<vubuntor211> :d
<n2i> Ai ken nót sờ pích ing lích!
<vubuntor211> nỳ anh ơi
<vubuntor211> nó xong đến hần em
<vubuntor211> thôi đi bố
<n2i> nói xong đến phần em?
<vubuntor211> em nè
<n2i> mới anh giờ lên bố :D
<n2i> uhm, cứ trình bày thôi!
<vubuntor211> làm sao khi tắt của sổ nó vỡ ra tưng mảnh giwof anh
<n2i> chỉnh trong mớ effect đó!
<vubuntor211> cụ thể là nhóc nào
<n2i> trong đó có từng thẻ: đại loại như: close; open; minimall...chi chi đó
<n2i> trong mỗi thẻ có liệt kê những hiệu ứng được xài
<n2i> thích thì add vào
<n2i> không thì delete nó
<n2i> còn muốn sửa thì chọn một cái nào đó muốn sửa và edit
<n2i> hiệu ứng nào áp dụng cho cái nào thì nó cũng liệt kê ở bên phải tên hiệu ứng trong danh sách đó thôi
<vubuntor211> chờ tý
<vubuntor211> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/9933/screenshotaxc.png
<vubuntor211> đó em chả thấy cái nah chỉ đâu
<n2i> http://imageshack.us/img/blocked_login.jpg
<n2i> lol imageshack
<n2i> up lên imgur đi cậu
<vubuntor211> vãi
<vubuntor211> đâu cho em lic đi
<vubuntor211> http://i.imgur.com/YXH6I.png
<vubuntor211> đó
<vubuntor211> hic
<vubuntor211> hê nhô
<n2i> từ từ ai cũng có việc mà
<n2i> sr! vào Animations đi
<vubuntor211> a
<vubuntor211> em làm dc roài
<vubuntor211> thanks anh
<vubuntor211> he he tự nhiên vọc ra
<n2i> vubuntor211 trường có cấp cho windows 7 để xài hem?
<n2i> hay là tự túc?
<vubuntor211> có cấp
<vubuntor211> câp key
<n2i> giàu ghê! :D
<vubuntor211> còn DVD tự túc
<vubuntor211> VL đẹp ko chịu nổi
<n2i> à, chắc là kiểu Free as free Milk
<vubuntor211> mình phục mình quá
<vubuntor211> ờ
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor211> há há
<n2i> hơi tự sướng rồi đó
<vubuntor211> làm quái gì có đồ xin
<vubuntor211> êu hic chả le em tự sướng
<vubuntor211> cơ bản là trong lớp ko ai xài key đó
<vubuntor211> LOL
<vubuntor211> tui nó toang crack
<vubuntor211> =))
<n2i> vubuntor211 thế trong máy có soft nào crack hem?
<vubuntor211> hình như là CS
<n2i> có từng thôi à?
<vubuntor211> cái bản CS5 Produce Premium ấy
<n2i> điển hình nhỉ! :D
<vubuntor211> fire fox có cần crack ko nhỉ ???
<vubuntor211> :D
<n2i> thế không còn cái nào crack nữa hả? điển hình đóa :D
<vubuntor211> à có cai hiệu ứng mà cửa sổ nó bay bay thi đau nhỉ
<n2i> trong mớ effect đó hết, lục đi
 * n2i cũng cài win và tạm thời là chưa có phần mềm nào crack cả!
<vubuntor211> há há cái anima hay ko chịu nổi
<n2i> vì mọi cái đều có miễn phí hoặc opensource
<vubuntor211> hic cái ubuntu này mà choi dc game và xem youtube+ nghe nahc là chuyển sang luôn
<n2i> có hết chứ sao không!
<n2i> bọn tui độ trước khuy nào mà chẳng bắn game online với nhau!
<n2i> youtube thì vô tư đó, nhạc nhẽo thì lang thang zing hoài có sao đâu!
<vubuntor211> hic Vd tru tiên vào là mành hình trắng xóa
<vubuntor211> cong thế giới hoàn mỹ thì chả thấy nhân vật đâu
<n2i> Ubuntu miễn dịch với mớ game đó!
<vubuntor211> oái
<vubuntor211> sao zị
<n2i> game ăn tiền cho nhà cung cấp! :D
<n2i> game hại đời con trẻ :D lợi đời con già :D
<vubuntor211> êu
<vubuntor211> em delvelop cái này nha
<vubuntor211> ko có nó có lẽ h em chưa biết u là cái gì
<vubuntor211> nhớ cái hồi xài cái 7.10
<vubuntor211> mơ lên ko biết các dung lướng cướng cả ngày
<vubuntor211> hic anh giúp thì giúp cho trót cái của sổ bay bay thì làm sao giwof ạ
 * n2i lủi thủi đi vào, độ 7.10 đã có máy tính đâu
<nobawk> n2i: yeah (delay hơi cao)
<vubuntor211> e
<vubuntor211> có rồi mà
<n2i> nobawk độ ấy chỉ có ghé quán chơi game thoai
<n2i> mới được học qua M$ office! done!
<nobawk> n2i: ờ, chơi game 1 ít thì đc chơi nhiều thì hơi hại tương lai :3
<vubuntor211> hic
<n2i> hờ hờ, cũng chỉ có halflife nhiều lắm là vài tiếng
<vubuntor211> hồi đó nó yêu cầu có linux
<vubuntor211> để chyaj phần mềm
 * n2i mua máy đúng trước 5 khi 8.10 release
<n2i> *5 ngày
<vubuntor211> nos đòi rehat mà mạn cui quá
<vubuntor211> thế quyết dơn cái u về
<nobawk> n2i: vài tiếng cơ à
<nobawk> n2i: vãi :3
<vubuntor211> thế ms có ngày hum nay
<nobawk> n2i: chơi mấy game trí tuệ đi
<n2i> vài tiếng :D
<n2i> nobawk ví dụ?
<nobawk> n2i: ví dụ cái gì mặc định của ubuntu đó
<n2i> thích chơi tí roài thôi
<nobawk> chơi để học eng, luyện iq đó :3
<n2i> ò, có cái mạt chượt là chơi vài tiếng được :D
<vubuntor211> ...
<n2i> cũng chưa thử cái khác
<n2i> á, mà chơi hồi hoa hết cả mắt :D
<vubuntor211> majong thì phải trong này cũng có đó
<vubuntor211> http://i.imgur.com/tfbZ2.png
<vubuntor211> có phải cái này ko nhỉ
<vubuntor211> nhưng làm sao để nó bay bây h
<n2i> cái đó là addon rồi mà, chỉnh sửa thêm thôi
<n2i> còn áp dụng ở đâu thì trong cái animation ấy
<vubuntor211> ko
<vubuntor211> cái máy bay này hình nhu ko phai
<vubuntor211> cái mà mấy cảu sô nó bay bay ây
<n2i> cái gì bay bay?
<vubuntor211> chờ tý em lấy Clip cho
<n2i> }ping
<vubuntor211> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJIbi3nZS6o
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Kubuntu 10 04 compiz full No HD version (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor211> đó anh ơi
<vubuntor211> từ chỗ 1' 8s ấy
<vubuntor211> ý em phát hiên ra
<n2i> á, cái đó mới thấy lần đầu!
<n2i> hình như trong cái của U không có
<vubuntor211> ...
<n2i> tá»± build xem sao :D
<vubuntor211> KDE!!!
<vubuntor211> ặc
<n2i> KDE
<vubuntor211> build
<vubuntor211> !!!
<vubuntor211> em làm dc gần hết rồi chỉ còn cái đó
<n2i> vậy pm hắn thử xem, nó cài bằng cách nào?
<vubuntor211> úy
<vubuntor211> sao mà có lúc em xem phim trên you ko dc lại có luc dc nhỉ
<vubuntor209> lam sao de cai g77 trong ubuntu 10.04
<nobawk> .g g77 ubuntu
<nobawk> cài cái gói fortran gì đó vào
<vubuntor209> minh down goi g77 ve
<vubuntor209> extract no roi
<vubuntor209> nhung khi cai thi no bao loi
<vubuntor211> lỗi??
<vubuntor209> Package g77 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<n2i> lại là chú này :D
<vubuntor209> chu nay la sao?
<n2i> chắc là vụ depen há
<vubuntor209> depen la gi>
<n2i> okay, lại là ông này :D
<vubuntor209> la sao?
<vubuntor209> cuoi cung la lam sao?
<n2i> thế cài gì mà nó đòi package đó?
<vubuntor209> cai g77
<vubuntor209> de chay chuong trinh fortan
<n2i> cài g77?
<vubuntor209> uhm
 * n2i lủi
<vubuntor209> sao the nay?
<n2i> vubuntor209 sao vậy?
<vubuntor209> tuc la gio phai lam sao?
 * n2i không rõ vấn đề của vubuntor209 lắm
<vubuntor209> lam sao de cai g77 i
<n2i> gói đó có không mà cài :D
<n2i> nếu nó depen mà không có thì phải kiếm cách mà cài, mà tải
<vubuntor209> da down cai nay ve
<vubuntor209> g77-intel-bin.tar.gz
<n2i> bin à. mở ra coi sao!
<vubuntor209> extract no ra thi co usr/local/bin...
<n2i> rồi sao nữa?
<n2i> chắc là bảo cp vào đó :D
<vubuntor209> nhung ma trong include lai chang co gi ca
<vubuntor209> roi compile chuong trinh thi nao bao: g77 command not found
<n2i> giải nén cái đó ra không có file text dạng readme nào sao?
<vubuntor209> ko
<n2i> chỗ lấy link tải về cũng không có thông tin gì sao?
<n2i> giải nén ra chỉ có /usr/local/bin? không còn gì nữa? không có file / folder nào tên g77?
<vubuntor209> co file g77
<vubuntor209> trong local co nhieu folder
<vubuntor209> trong local co bin
<n2i> có thư mục src hem?
<vubuntor209> trong bin co g77
<vubuntor209> ko
<vubuntor209> ko co thu muc do
<n2i> cài tree vào và tree thư mục đó, rồi paste lên xem sao, có thể mọi người sẽ giúp được
<vubuntor209> cai tree nhu the nao
<vubuntor209> ko biet
<vubuntor209> vi moi lan dau su dung ubuntu
<n2i> sudo apt-get install tree
<n2i> tree -f thumucdo
<vubuntor209> thu muc nao?
<n2i> thu mục từ cái file nén kia giải ra
<n2i> thực ra là path đến thư mục đó!
<vubuntor209> roi sao nua?
<vubuntor209> no ra nguyen 1 cai tree dai oi la dai
<n2i> copy kết quả và
<n2i> }paste
<vubuntor209> paste vao dau?
<n2i> bot die rồi! @@
<n2i> pastebin.com
<n2i> chẳng hạn, còn nhan nhản cái khác nữa, rồi send link vào đây
<vubuntor209> nhung ma no ra nguyen cai tree dai oi la dai
<vubuntor209> thi biet copy ket qua nao?
<n2i> thế này tree -f teenthumuc >> tree.txt
<n2i> sau đó copy nội dung cái file txt đó và paste lên, paste xong, submit -> copy cái link
<vubuntor209> ownloads/usr └── Downloads/usr/local     ├── Downloads/usr/local/bin     │   ├── Downloads/usr/local/bin/cpp     │   └── Downloads/usr/local/bin/g77     ├── Downloads/usr/local/include     ├── Downloads/usr/local/lib     │   ├── Downloads/usr/local/lib/gcc     │   │   └── Downloads/usr/local/lib/gcc/i686-apple-darwin8.8.1     │   │       └── Down
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor209> cai nay la cai noi dung cua tree.txt do
<vubuntor209> nhung ma nhu jay lam sao ma xem duoc
<n2i> paste vào đây đi, sao nhìn loạn xì ngầu hết cả :D
<n2i> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor209> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> paste xong nhấn nút paste và copy link nha
<vubuntor209> thi nhan nut paste rui do
<vubuntor209> copy link rui
<vubuntor209> ma sao ki jay
<n2i> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578256/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor209> http://paste.ubuntu.com/578257/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor870> các bạn ơi tại sao máy mình activated vga xong thì ko vào được giao diện đồ họa nữa
<n2i> vubuntor209 sao hem có tí docs nào nhỉ? tải đâu về nó hem nói gì sao?
<vubuntor209> ko
<vubuntor209> doc thay tren mang keu tai cai goi do ve
<vubuntor209> rui extract no ra thoi
<vubuntor870> mình dùng ubuntu 10.10 vga là ati hd 5450
<vubuntor870> mong các bạn giúp đỡ
<n2i> sao mà toàn nhìn thấy apple :P nghi lắm
<n2i> http://www.meto.umd.edu/~drb/install/g77.pdf
 * n2i thấy một mớ lib
<n2i> How to install G77 [Archive] - The macosxhints Forums có vẻ nó không phải dành cho U :P
<vubuntor870> các bạn ơi tại sao máy mình activated vga xong thì ko vào được giao diện đồ họa nữa
<n2i> thấy toàn nhắc đến MAC @@
<vubuntor870> mình dùng ubuntu 10.10 vga là ati hd 5450
<vubuntor209> the ha
<vubuntor870> mong các bạn giúp đỡ
<n2i> vubuntor870 tức là chết non rồi đóa :D
<n2i> vubuntor209 http://www.stat.virginia.edu/documents/CroonFORTRAN.pdf
<vubuntor209> cai link ban gui la gi jay?
<vubuntor870> mình ko hỉu
<n2i> chắc bác nhặt nhầm rồi @@
<n2i> vubuntor209 mấy cái tut
<n2i> để cài g77 liên quan gì đên fortran gì đấy hem rõ
<vubuntor209> may cai tut la sao?
<n2i> vubuntor870 xin chia buồn là nên config lại xorg,
<n2i> vubuntor209 tức là mấy cái hướng dẫn cài g77 (mà chỉ toàn thấy nhắc đến MAC Ó)
<n2i> *MAC OS
<vubuntor209> uhm
<vubuntor870> thế sau khi config lại xorg thì nó chạy driver mặc định hay driver vừa cài hả bạn
<vubuntor209> nhung cai link ban dua la gi the?
<n2i> với cả trong tree đó cũng chỉ toàn thấy apple gì gì đấy
<vubuntor209> save lai rui?
<vubuntor209> chac down lon goi g77 rui
<n2i> vubuntor209 mấy cái hướng dẫn thôi
<n2i> vubuntor870 driver trước có ngon không?
<vubuntor209> a thay file pdf
<vubuntor209> :D
<vubuntor870> nóng máy lắm bạn à
 * n2i cũng không rành mấy vụ config này, máy /me cài là xài, very nuột
<vubuntor870> hic
<vubuntor870> chán thế
<n2i> vubuntor870 của intel hay ATI thế?
<vubuntor870> ati hd 5450
<n2i> vubuntor209 mấy file pdf hướng dẫn mà :D
<vubuntor209> uh
<vubuntor209> nhung thay no chi down g77 ve cung toan cho Intel-Mac thui ma
 * n2i đọc luôn trên trình duyệt đỡ tải về
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> nghi là của MAC OS rồi :D
<vubuntor209> gio lam sao cai g77 cho ubuntu day?
<n2i> http://hpc.sourceforge.net/
<bksupybot> Title: High Performance Computing for Mac OS X (at hpc.sourceforge.net)
 * n2i cũng hem rõ nữa
<n2i> chưa biết cái đó là cái chi chi luôn :D
<vubuntor209> hic
<n2i> http://www.google.com.vn/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CDsQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftechlogbook.wordpress.com%2F2008%2F11%2F17%2Finstalling-g77-in-ubuntukubuntu-intrepid-810%2F&rct=j&q=install%20g77%20on%20ubuntu&ei=3qJ4TaXxMIeYvAOftKDfBw&usg=AFQjCNFAHcg3GZkbetVjPH90GplvfNl4lg&sig2=ZvQz_SJHxQGNtXRCyPl5JQ&cad=rja
<n2i> nói chung cái g77 là cái chi?
<n2i> gcc for MAC OS hở?
<vubuntor209> ko
<n2i> hay là dạng thế?
<n2i> nó là compiler hử?
<vubuntor209> giong nhu la fortran jay day
<vubuntor209> uhm
<n2i> Fortranm Compiler @@
<n2i> *fortran
<vubuntor209> uhm
<n2i> vubuntor870 trên forum có thớt rồi thì phải
<n2i> vụ hướng dẫn cài 10.10 ấy
<n2i> hay là các vấn đề với 10.10 ấy
<n2i> cậu chịu khó kiếm thử
<vubuntor870> mình đã search nhưng ko tìm được bài nào giải quyết
<vubuntor870> toàn là bảo config lại dùng driver cũ thôi
 * n2i máy cùi, mà toàn thấy đại ra lên hỏi how to fix problem T_T
<vubuntor870> huhu
<n2i> ò, và nếu xài driver cũ thì? máy nóng?
<n2i> vubuntor209 xài thử trình compiler khác xem sao? có nữa không nhỉ? http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=4215
<bksupybot> Title: Help,cài g77 không được. - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor870> để driver cũ máy kêu to gấp đôi bên win ấy
<n2i> hmm, vậy chắc phải dùng tay mà chỉnh lại xorg config roài!
<n2i> cái đó hỏi các sn ở đây, đang đi vắng hoặc đang làm việc hết roài :P
<vubuntor870> chán nhỉ
<vubuntor708> n2i:dang lam gi vay
<vubuntor708> nobawk:dang lam gi vay ha
<n2i> vọc mấy thứ
<vubuntor708> chi nay cai coi
<vubuntor708> Clonezilla-Live
<n2i> hình như ổng đang loay hoay với vụ kernel mới + gì gì đóa
<vubuntor708> ma ghost bang Clonezilla-Live boot khong dc
<n2i> vubuntor708 search gúc chắc ra cả mớ mà
<vubuntor708> khong boot dc
<n2i> http://www.ilovefreesoftware.com/16/videos/video-tutorial-how-to-clone-disks-using-clonezilla.html
<bksupybot> Title: Video Tutorial: How to Clone Disks Using CloneZilla | Free Software (at www.ilovefreesoftware.com)
<n2i> xài đỡ
<vubuntor372> hì
<vubuntor372> có ai biet các tạo ra các nhân vật hoạt hình chạ loăng quăng trên desktop ko nhìn cho đỡ buồn mắt
<n2i> vubuntor372 buồn mắt sao?
<n2i> xài đỡ compiz đi, cho đỡ buôn mắt
<n2i> vubuntor708 làm được chưa?
<Tux|AI> fsck
<vubuntor599> Mình đang xài ubuntu 10.10: làm sao để copy và pas trong thư mục usr
<vubuntor599> xin vui lòng chỉ giúp
<n2i> vubuntor599 sudo
<n2i> là /usr not usr
<vubuntor599> ý mình là khi vào thư mục usr nó không cho tạo folder mới cũng như pas vào
<n2i> sudo
<n2i> gksu
<n2i> nói chung lấy quyền root mới làm được
<n2i> sudo cp hay gksu nautulus vv
<vubuntor599> cụ thể ví dụ mình càn lập một folder huynhtho thì làm sao
<n2i> sudo mkdir /usr/huynhtho
<n2i> sao lại vào trong đó làm gì nhỉ?>
<vubuntor599> mình cảm ơn!
<vubuntor599> làm được rồi
<vubuntor599> vậy để pas tập tin vào đó thì làm sao
<n2i> sudo cp /path/to/p0rn/xxx.xxx /usr/huynhtho/jav.avi :P
<vubuntor880> help coi
<vubuntor880> em xai virtualbox
<n2i> nói chung muốn làm băng GUI thì sudo nautilus hoặc gksu nautilus rồi làm bình thường
<n2i> vubuntor880 :-/
<vubuntor880> muon thu ghost bang Clonezilla ma khong boot tu cd dc
<vubuntor599> mình không hiểu mấy cái đó cho lắm. mới mò U mà
<n2i> vubuntor880 xài virtualbox ư? để thử?
<vubuntor880> sao cho nó boot tù Cd dc ?
<n2i> sao ko boot từ cd?
<n2i> virtualbox thì xài iso cho nó thoai
<vubuntor880> không biet
<n2i> xài cd làm gì
<n2i> vậy vọc đi :D
<vubuntor880> có ai biet khong hả may anh
 * n2i nghe như ra lệnh vậy @@
<vubuntor880> xl em khong phải ý vây5
<n2i> khi tạo máy ảo cho virtualbox, chọn một máy ảo và chọn setting, mục storage chọn cd và chọn một file iso cho nó thôi
<n2i> trong mục đó có hdd và cd
<vubuntor880> neu nhu may co 1 hdh thi minh chỉnh bios lai ha anh
<n2i> đang nói máy thật hay máy ảo đó?
<n2i> với virtualbox trong mục system có cái boot order đó, cứ cho cd lên trước là được(default là thế)
<vubuntor880> mà nêu máy that là chỉnh bios dung khong
<vubuntor880> anh keu lam iso em dang tai
<n2i> uhm, chỉnh bios để boot từ cd trước
<vubuntor880> vang
<vubuntor880> ma cho em hoi ghost  dung cai nao de ha
<n2i> hoặc không thì bấm nút nào đó khi boot để select boot devices (cái này tùy hãng, loại máy)
<n2i> ghost win hay 'ghost' linux?
<vubuntor880> linux
<vubuntor880> ngoai Clonezilla ra
<n2i> chắc clonezilla là hơn
<vubuntor880> vang
<vubuntor576> >
<vubuntor576> hi
<today> @lspci
<today> cho minh hoi, lam sao de biet may' tinh da nhan du cau' hinh phan` cu'ng chua vay?
<kid__> system =>hardware....
<today> lenh lspci co' biet dc khong a'
<vubuntor324> có ai pro về phần cứng em hỏi nhờ tý ạ
<vubuntor324> aloo
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor324> em giờ có 1 ram 1G bus 1066 mua thêm 1 cái 2G 1066 lắp vào có chạy dc ko ạ
<n2i> chạy được cả
 * n2i sao #ubuntu-vn mà lại có vụ hỏi về phần cứng thế nhỉ :-/
<vubuntor324> thế có hi vọng dua chanel ko a
<vubuntor324> chả biết đi đâu về đâu
<vubuntor324> bơ vơ anh ạ
<n2i> có lẽ không, 2 cái hem cùng dung lượng mà
<vubuntor324> thôi kệ
<vubuntor324> có lẽ
<vubuntor324> đạng nào tý lệ bus chip và ram cũng 1:2 ròi
<vubuntor324> giờ bus có thêm cũng chả dc giề
<n2i> bus thì bằng nhau rồi mà, lo gì
<n2i> kệ đê, xài đỡ thế, chứ làm chi nặng hem mà lắm RAM thế?
<vubuntor324> he chạy KDE
<vubuntor324> he he
<n2i> ò
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: nãy về quên gọi
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: đưa đĩa
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: mai gặp nha
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: ờ
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: mấy h?
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: mấy giờ cũng được
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: thế mai không phải đi làm à?
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: xếp approve cho nghỉ đi chém gió rồi
<vubuntor503> em chao ca nha
<vubuntor503> co ai ko cho em hoi chut
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor503> xem demo hieu ung desktop cua ubuntu 10 dep qua sao em cai xong ko thay co vay
<vubuntor503> anh thong cam em chua cai vietkey
<n2i> thích thì cài vào và chỉnh
<n2i> bên này không xài vietkey
<n2i> từ khóa: compiz
<vubuntor503> da em co mo compiz roi ma anh oi
<vubuntor503> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvfRpmqKRbs
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Ubuntu 10.04 Compiz hard test FULL HD (at www.youtube.com)
<n2i> cài compiz manager vào rồi chỉnh
<zj3t3mju> !compiz
<ubot2> compiz is compiz-fusion
<n2i> thích gì chỉnh đấy
<vubuntor503> da
<vubuntor503> da, anh co the chi dum ho em cai hieu ung lua? trong video dc ko ak
<vubuntor503> em bat het hieu ung len ma co thay gi dau . hixhix
<n2i> trong compiz manager đó cả
<n2i> lục vô tư đi
<vubuntor173> ?
<vubuntor173> chat room bi sao vay the nay
<n2i> bị sao đâu?
<vubuntor173> cai bo go tieng viet dung lenh gi ah?
<n2i> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> đọc đó rồi cài theo
<n2i> !ii
<ubot2> http://bit.ly/eRHvgR
<vubuntor173> vang
<vubuntor173> cua em la 10.10 ???
<n2i> vubuntor173 http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/images/Tutb.png
<n2i> trang wiki có vẻ hơi cũ rồi nhỉ
<vubuntor173> sao em update toc do rua bo vay ah
<vubuntor173> em dung mang FPT 1 minh 1 mang ma
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor173> :((
<vubuntor173> 20kb/s
<n2i> xem lại server nguồn phần mềm xem sao
<n2i> chỉnh lại đi
<n2i> trong software-properties-gtk
<vubuntor173> em moi dung ubuntu thoi ak.
<vubuntor173> vua cai dat xong theo loi thang ban
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> chỉnh trong đó đấy
<vubuntor173> cu the la nhu the nao ah
<vubuntor173> em la mo mai ma ko dc
<vubuntor173> ah, may anh cho em hoi? la em muon dung phan mem nao lap trinh tuong tu borland c 5.02  tren windows ko?
<n2i> @@
<n2i> mấy cái đó cổ rồi mà!
<n2i> chỉnh trong software-properties-gtk ấy
<n2i> ấn alt+f2
<n2i> đánh gksu software-properties-gtk
<n2i> hình như thế, cái tên dài quá
<vubuntor173> vang
<vubuntor173> chon sever nao cho nhanh ak?
<vubuntor173> @@
<n2i> taiwan hoặc singapó :D
<Lokiheero> vubuntor173, đang đứt cáp quang, đòi nhanh sao được
<vubuntor361> mấy bác ơi
<vubuntor361> Ubuntu khong có vi rut
<vubuntor361> mà sao thả USB vô nó k cho coppy hay delete gì hết á
<n2i> tùy
<n2i> có thể usb đã chết sẵn
<vubuntor361> à ban đầu bt
<n2i> có thể không có quyền
<n2i> vv
<vubuntor361> sau  1thời gian USB đi lang thang qua mấy máy win
<vubuntor361> về
<vubuntor361> thì bị vậy
<n2i> Vậy thì đi mà hỏi win ấy
 * n2i có thằng bạn cũng thế, usb giống đúc của /me, mà nó xài win, usb chết rồi :D
<vubuntor361> đi hỏi win á, đá n2i nhát bi h
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor075> Can tuyen nhan vien thanh thao Ubuntu. Lam viec o Quan 3
<vubuntor075> CAN TUYEN NHAN VIEN THANH THAO UBUNTU LAM VIEC O QUAN 3
<vubuntor075> AI CO NHU CAU UNG TUYEN XIN LIEN HE DIVANG105@YAHOO.COM
<vubuntor075> HOAC Y!M divang105
<nobawk> (:\
<nobawk> lương mấy củ?
<vubuntor075> tùy vào năng lực & khả năng của bạn
<nobawk> :3
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> lên forum quảng cáo có phải hay hơn không ta?
<nobawk> minimum bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor075> 3tr
<vubuntor075> maximum: unlimited
<vubuntor075> còn có chế độ thưởng riêng
<nobawk> ồ ồ
<nobawk>  ~
<CoconutCrab> hehe
<vubuntor075> tùy thuộc vào khả năng & đóng góp của bạn
<nobawk> ngon nhỉ
 * nobawk mỗi tội mình ở HN :3
 * CoconutCrab ở chốn khỉ ho
<vubuntor075> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=103&t=14462
<bksupybot> Title: Tuyển Senior Ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor075> vừa đăng lên rồi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<Lokiheero> ủa
<Lokiheero> thế làm support end-user à
<Lokiheero> chắc chua lè quá :(
<vubuntor075> no support
<vubuntor075> development
<vubuntor075> support đã có team khác phụ trách
<vubuntor075> ở đây mình ko nói rõ được
<CoconutCrab> kìa, công việc kìa
<CoconutCrab> yep
<vubuntor075> bạn nào có nhu cầu thì contact mình nhé
<CoconutCrab> không cần và cũng không nên nói rõ
 * Lokiheero chỉ biết xài arch linux hô hô
<Lokiheero> tsk, ngay giờ hội dota đang họp
 * CoconutCrab còn chả biết xài archlinux
<vubuntor075> tổng cộng 2 vị trí
<vubuntor075> vậy nha, cám ơn các bạn quan tâm
<vubuntor075> bye
<Lokiheero> ờ, sn CoconutCrab thì chỉ den tu vơi đê bê an thoai mờ
<chammua> oe oe oe...đang theo dõi cái chủ đề lập trình C++ 1 hay thì bảo trì :|
<chammua> ố ồ đc rồi :))
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-11
<dungwd> aria2 + flashgot
<dungwd> firefox bị treo
<rmrf> nobawk: dung sed duoc thi dung
<rmrf> don gian hon ma`
<rmrf> chet cha, nham channel
<vubuntor564> lenh co ban ubuntu
<vubuntor592> f
<vubuntor592> tai phien ban phan mem go tieng viet tren ubunt ha may a?
<GeekComp> vubuntor992: wt...?
<vubuntor992> 222
<vubuntor992> co ai ko
<GeekComp> có
<GeekComp> có /me nè
<vubuntor544> em muon hoi! Vao mang cham thi go dong lenh gi hay lam the nao de khac phuc loi nay khong cac anh!
<vubuntor901> ubuntu có cài qua mạng lan đc không các bác nhỉ
<vubuntor901> dạng như ghost từ máy chủ xuống
<nobawk> đc
<vubuntor901> bác cho em xin hướng dẫn vơi
<nobawk> vubuntor901: trên mạng đầy rồi, tự google đi
<vubuntor903> em muốn hỏi là " thị trường CNTT Việt Nam hiện nay có bao nhiêu công ty vừa và nhỏ?"
<anyoneofus> vubuntor903: nhầm kênh rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor903: có mấy công ty gọi là to?
<nobawk> vubuntor903: thì suy ra đống còn lại là vừa và nhỏ
<vubuntor903> z cung goi là hổ trợ
<vubuntor903> thank nhiu
<vubuntor903> trả lời khó chịu thiệt
<n2i|Away> lol
<vubuntor880> TUYEN SENIOR UBUNTU http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=103&t=14462
<bksupybot> Title: Tuyển Senior Ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor880> LUONG HAP DAN
<n2i|Away> topic này hình như đăng cũng khá lâu rồi nhỉ!
 * _Tux_ thất nghiệp
<nobawk> vấn đề là ko thấy đề cập sẽ làm gì :3
<zipp01> ừm
<zipp01> chắc về support cho cty nào đấy làm về Ubuntu
<zipp01> :D
<zipp01> *sử dụng Ubuntu
<_Tux_> zipp01: cài Ubuntu qua Wubi
<_Tux_> giúp chạy M$O và IE trên Ubuntu
<_Tux_> :p
<zipp01> MS Office và IE chạy trên Ubuntu được mà
<zipp01> cần chi tuyển người
<_Tux_> zipp01: có phải ai cũng biết cài đâu
<_Tux_> công việc là cài và hướng dẫn sử dụng
 * zipp01 hất mặt lên cười, ta biết cài, không biết sử dụng :))
 * n2i nếu thế, /me giơ tay
<vubuntor880> CÔNG VIỆC LÀ DEVELOPMENT
<vubuntor880> KHÔNG CÓ SUPPORT GÌ HẾT
<vubuntor880> SUPPORT ĐÃ CÓ 1 TEAM ĐẢM TRÁCH
<vubuntor880> CẦN TUYỀN NGƯỜI THUẦN THỤC
<vubuntor880> KHÔNG TUYỂN "GÀ"
<vubuntor880> LÀM VIỆC Ở TRUNG TÂM QUẬN 3
 * _Tux_ <- gà
<nobawk> develop cái chi?
<nobawk> skill thế nào
<vubuntor880> LƯƠNG 3TR TỚI 6TR TÙY VÀO ĐỘ THUẦN THỤC
<vubuntor880> VÀ KHẢ NĂNG ĐÓNG GÓP TỚI ĐÂU
<_Tux_> 3m -> 6m ...
<Lokiheero> _Tux_: chat private trong irssi thế nào
<_Tux_> *không tuyển* gà ...
<_Tux_> Lokiheero: /msg nick
<vubuntor880> LƯƠNG CỨNG + LƯƠNG THƯỞNG
<zipp01> dev, lÆ°Æ¡ng 3 -> 6?
<zipp01> chắc cỡ sn _Tux_ là ếch thèm làm quá :(
 * _Tux_ gà có dám làm đâu
<zipp01> mà dev cái gì nhỉ?
<_Tux_> java Apps ?
 * zipp01 vừa cài draftsigh, ngon, hí hí
<Lokiheero> _Tux_: liên hệ hỏi riêng đi
<Lokiheero> thông tin ai mà public :d
<_Tux_> Lokiheero: làm ở SG
<_Tux_> làm bằng mắt à =))
 * _Tux_ cũng đang bận
<vubuntor099> xin chao
<vubuntor099> cho mình hỏi
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<quynguyen95> cho em hỏi để ẩn danh trên mạng dùng phần mềm gì?
<vubuntor099> máy mình ko mở Ubuntu Software Center được
<_Tux_> quynguyen95: bờ rô xi
<vubuntor099> cài đặt phần mềm trong Terminal hay có lỗi báo không tìm thấy thư viện gì đó của python
<_Tux_> vubuntor099: thế thì vui
<vubuntor099> nên sửa thế nào
<zipp01> vubuntor099: thá»­ System/Administration/Synaptic
<quynguyen95> _Tux_:  là cái gì?
<quynguyen95> à
<quynguyen95> dùng proxy
<_Tux_> quynguyen95: tor
<quynguyen95> tor có trong kho của Ubuntu không các bác nhỉ?
<vubuntor099> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/nvidia-detector", line 2, in <module>     import NvidiaDetector ImportError: No module named NvidiaDetector
<n2i> mạng như rùa mà còn xài tor thì chắc chỉ có mức ngồi nhìn :(
<vubuntor099> cài trong Synaptic
<vubuntor099> lúc nào cũng bị lỗi đó
<vubuntor099> mặc dù cài ok
<vubuntor099> nhưng thấy lỗi đó chắc có gì đó ko ổn
<quynguyen95> cái ubuntu software center của em cứ updating cache miết là thế nào nhỉ?
 * zipp01 ko xài nvidia, bò đi
<vubuntor099> ko ai gặp trường hợp như mình à
<n2i> vubuntor099: bạn thật may mắn
<n2i> được gặp trường hợp như thế để mà mò @@
<zipp01> vubuntor099: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1366475.html
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Synaptic/Update Manager won't complete -- kernel errors [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<zipp01> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5383182
<bksupybot> Title: PPA for nvidia drivers!!! - Page 5 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<zipp01> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/331675
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 331675 in nvidia-common "package linux-image-2.6.28-8-generic 2.6.28-8.24 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2 (ImportError: No module named NvidiaDetector)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #331675 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu): “package linux-image-2.6.28-8-generic 2.6.28-8.24 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2 (ImportError: No module named NvidiaDetector)” (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 331675 in nvidia-common "package linux-image-2.6.28-8-generic 2.6.28-8.24 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2 (ImportError: No module named NvidiaDetector)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331675
<zipp01> cứ thử đi :D
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #331675 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu): “package linux-image-2.6.28-8-generic 2.6.28-8.24 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2 (ImportError: No module named NvidiaDetector)” (at launchpad.net)
<zipp01> :| mấy con bot...
<vubuntor704> các anh ơi muốn cài thêm giao diện KDE song song với Gnome dc ko nhỉ
<HaDuyTin> dc
<vubuntor704> làm sao có thế chỉ cho em dc ko ạ
<nobawk> đc nhưng mà nạng
<HaDuyTin> minh thay cung chang goi la nang
<vubuntor704> nặng là sao?
<HaDuyTin> minh bat compizz du kieu. roi choi cai kde ma van bt thoi
<nobawk> vubuntor704: là tốn tài nguyên
<vubuntor704> nó tạch biệt ra làm 2 thứ hay là chạy lồng vào nhau
<vubuntor704> tức là HĐD chứ gì
<vubuntor704> cái đó thì ko sợ
<vubuntor704> chỉ sợ nó đòi thêm CPU
<nobawk> nặng mọi thứ
<vubuntor704> ko hiểu
<nobawk> ví dụ để chạy 2 cái xong xong thì một số thứ của gnome cũng chạy
<vubuntor704> thì cú như chạy KDE thường thôi chứ gì
<nobawk> 1 số thứ của kde cũng chạy .v.v..
<HaDuyTin> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=367
<bksupybot> Title: Làm sao để cài KDE trên Ubuntu? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor704> êu
<vubuntor704> thế KDE đey là chạy trong Gnome à
<vubuntor704> nêu theo em hiểu đêy chỉ là 1 dạng như themme khác thì phải
<vubuntor704> và dùng chung tài nguyên của ubuntu
<vubuntor704> đúng ko nhỉ
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor704> ai pro chỉ cái
<n2i> nó là 2 cái DE khác nhau
<n2i> nhưng nếu cài trên một máy
<vubuntor704> oái
<n2i> thì một số dịch vụ của cái này cũng chạy khi đang xài cái kia
<n2i> vv..
<vubuntor704> chả nhẽ h lại phân thêm vùng cho nó
<vubuntor704> chết mất
<n2i> phân vùng làm gì
<n2i> cài vào và xài thôi
<n2i> xài chung cũng có sao
<HaDuyTin> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=367
<bksupybot> Title: Làm sao để cài KDE trên Ubuntu? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> máy mạnh thì ngại gì
<n2i> ăn chơi mà sợ mưa rơi :D
<n2i> thích đẹp mà lại hãi
<vubuntor704> sá»±c
<vubuntor704> phân vùng cân time bác ạ
<vubuntor704> chả lẽ bỏ luôn 1 ngày để chi lại
<n2i> chia lại để làm gì?
<n2i> chạy 2 U trên 1 máy à? @@
<vubuntor704> ờ chắc thế
<n2i> lol
 * n2i té
<vubuntor704> +2 win nữa thì thiên hạ ko ai giống mình hết
<n2i> ò
<vubuntor704> vô đối 4 quả điều hành
<vubuntor704> há há
<n2i> vậy thì cài 2 cái DE rồi xài
<n2i> 4 cái thì đã sao
<n2i> bình thường
<n2i> khác là khác cái chỗ 2U + 2Win @@ lol
<vubuntor704> ko bao h bị hiện tượng là hỏng ko có
<vubuntor704> máy để dùng
<vubuntor704> há há lúc nào cũng sẵn 3 cái dụ phòng
<n2i> hỏng?
<n2i> @@
<n2i> nó nát cái bảng phân vùng ra thì ở đó mà há há
<vubuntor704> ờ tụ dưng nó ngủm ko lý do (có thể có mà ko biết a)
<vubuntor704> êu
<vubuntor704> hic
<vubuntor704> may be
<n2i> đại gia hem phải đường @@
<vubuntor704> tính sao giờ nhỉ
<vubuntor704> hic muốn thử KDE mà ko muốn chia tay Gnome
<n2i> thì cài chung vào thôi
<vubuntor704> (thèm 2 vợ)
<n2i> can gì đâu mà phải xoán
<n2i> *xoắn
<vubuntor704> hic sợ nặng CPU
<n2i> Unable to send message: Service unavailable
<vubuntor704> chứ ram chắc đủ
<n2i> ICW acc trên pidgin
<n2i> chả sao cả
<n2i> nặng thì nặng hơn mấy đó
<vubuntor704> thì bác vừa bảo nặng mà
<vubuntor704> ý
<n2i> cùng lắm + mấy % CPU
<vubuntor704> híc
<n2i> nhưng với mấy ổng nặng là khác với cậu
<vubuntor704> mà em ko hiểu
<n2i> vì yêu cầu của họ khác :D
<vubuntor704> sao có lúc cũng từng đóứng dụng àm nso chiếm dụng đến 99% CPU có lúc là 2%
<n2i> tùy
<n2i> có cái lâu lâu mới chạy một lần
<n2i> nhưng tốn CPU lúc nào thì kiểm tra xem cái nào
<n2i> chứ ngồi đó đoán sao được
<vubuntor704> em thấy no báo là gtk-gnash
<vubuntor704> có lần nó chyaj luôn 10 cái mỗ cái 10%
<vubuntor704> nó là cái gì a
<vubuntor704> hic cái gtk-nash là cái gì anh ơi
<n2i> nghe lần đầu
<n2i> có wiki đó, đọc thử đi
<n2i> có vẻ cũng nhiều người gặp
<vubuntor704> thế gtk là cái rì mà em thấy nhiều gói có chữ đó
<n2i> đọc luôn đi
<vubuntor704> =.='
<n2i> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CCwQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.gnashdev.org%2FGTK&ei=RfB5TfytKobRcaD0gL0E&usg=AFQjCNEZfdbOZdm_nFNx_MawNz3QalVLaQ&sig2=tWQyZU6-UNfLDzmDgEMnqg
<bksupybot> Title: GTK - Gnash Project Wiki (at www.google.com)
<n2i> cái link đã vãi
<vubuntor704> á à do cái Dock
<vubuntor704> bó tắt
<n2i> gnash
<n2i> nghe như cái để play swf
<n2i> nhớ mang mang thế
<vubuntor704> em dùng lệnh trong này http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=1576
<bksupybot> Title: Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam Xem chỉ một bài - Re: Làm sao để cài KDE trên Ubuntu? (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor704> thì đã cài dc KDE 4.2 chưa nhỉ
<n2i> @@
<n2i> cái đó từ 2008 rồi mà
<vubuntor704> ối anh n2i yêu quý
<vubuntor704> trả lời giòm em đi
<vubuntor704> =.='
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor704> sặc
<vubuntor704> may anh nhắc ko ăn hàng quá hạn sử dụng đau bụng chết
<n2i> muốn cài hết mọi thứ của kde desktop cho ubuntu thì cứ install kubuntu-desktop^
<n2i> gì?
<n2i> không nhìn thời gian post à
<vubuntor704> hic ko nhìn ms chết
<vubuntor704> thế là có bản mơi snhata luôn à
<vubuntor704> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<vubuntor704> lệnh đó a
<n2i> thêm dấu ^ nữa
<n2i> tha hồ mà tải nhá
<vubuntor704> nhấn lệnh đó xogn nó có nổ ko?
<n2i> sao mà nổ
<n2i> nó tải cũng kha kha đó
<vubuntor704> biết đâu dc tai về dc quả bom
<n2i> không thì bật tasksel lên và đánh dấu kubuntu-desktop
<vubuntor704> tải hết về?
<n2i> không thì install kde-full
<vubuntor704> ở đâu ạ
<vubuntor704> hic
<n2i> nó tự tải, khỏi lo
<vubuntor704> lau ko ạ
<vubuntor704> đến 1G ko?
<n2i> nhưng mấy bữa ni mạng đang chậm, tải nỗi gì
<vubuntor704> mạng tự nhiên cúi lắm
<n2i> đứt cáp mà
<n2i> ráng ít bữa nữa đi
<n2i> tự sướng với gnome đê, cũng đẹp lắm mà
<vubuntor836> tuwj duwng nahans nhaamf nuts tawts
<n2i> chắc cũng tải mấy trăm MB
<vubuntor836> Install KDE 4.2 beta in Ubuntu 8.10  Go to System->Administration->Software Sources now click on Third-Party Software tab and click Add. Add the following line when it ask for software updates click yes
<vubuntor836> cái Software Sources là cái ri trời
<n2i> 8.10 mà
<n2i> có phải 10.10 đâu
<n2i> software-properties-gtk
<n2i> đó
<vubuntor836> he he ko hề thấy
<n2i> nghe biểu 10.10 không có Software Source trong menu
<n2i> cái trên là lệnh
<vubuntor836> @.@
<vubuntor836> chỉ cần làm thế này là dc đúng ko nhỉ
<vubuntor836> http://i.imgur.com/XMtkB.png
<n2i> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<vubuntor863> em muon hoi cach cai dat mang! dung dong lenh hay cach cai dat nao vay cac anh!
<_Tux_> vubuntor863: GUI mà xài
<vubuntor863> GUI LA GI ANH!
<_Tux_> Graphics User Interface
<chammua> ping
<chammua> google : pong
<chammua> yeah!
<n2i> vubuntor863: sao lại bắt nó giống win thế?
<vubuntor863> the lam kieu gi duoc anh!
<n2i> có mỗi câu lệnh kia thôi mà
<vubuntor863> no vao cahm lam! em khong piet! HiHi
<n2i> chạy là xong
<n2i> tải chậm sao?
<vubuntor863> ping a anh!
<vubuntor863> vao mang cham anh a!
<vubuntor863> bong cu nhay lien tuc!
<dungwd> làm sao thực hiện lệnh sudo mà không cần phải gõ sudo
<dungwd> ví dụ muốn đổi tên 1 thư mục
<_Tux_> dungwd: giải thích phi vào tường vãi
<dungwd> alo
<rmrf> _Tux_: ツ
<_Tux_> rmrf: ?
<rmrf> _Tux_: cái đoạn giải thích phi vào tường hài
<rmrf> :))
<vubuntor450> máy tính ko có card hình thì ko hiển thị đầy đủ hiệu ứng của ubuntu phải ko ahj?
<vubuntor450> xem video thích thế mà đến khi cài vao ko cos hieeuj uwngs nhuw ys .huhu :((
<vubuntor450> có ai không giúp em đi
<n2i> vọc đi
<n2i> có phải tự nhiên nó có như thế đâu
<vubuntor450> chậc
<vubuntor450> quản lí màn hình khởi động ở đâu ahj?
<vubuntor687> xin chao
<nobawk`> hi
<vubuntor687> cac ban co the huong dan minh cai phan mem xunikey hong?
<vubuntor687> ?
<nobawk> x-unikey có nhiều vấn đề
<vubuntor687> vay lam sao de danh may tieng viet tren ubuntu
<nobawk> tốt nhất là dùng ibus-unikey
<vubuntor687> vay lam sao de cai dat noi vay nobawk
<vubuntor687> ?
<nobawk> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor687> uar
<vubuntor687> ua
<vubuntor687> trong cua so terminal r
<vubuntor687> sau khi go lenh, no keu minhf dien mat khau vao
<vubuntor687> nhung minh danh bang phim ma khong thay hien gi het
<n2i> nó không hiện đâu
<n2i> cứ đánh đúng và enter
<vubuntor687> uhm
<vubuntor687> ha ha, la qua a, cam on ban nhieu nha
<vubuntor687> update lau ghe luon do
<n2i> kiểm tra xem server update là server nào?
<vubuntor687> lam sao de kiem tra ha ban>?
<vubuntor687> toc do tai chi co 21mb/s thoi a
<n2i> kiểm trong sortware-properties-gtk hoặc /etc/apt/source.list ấy
<vubuntor687> sever us do ban
<n2i> ò
<n2i> vậy chắc do mấy bữa nay đứt cáp nên nó chậm :D
<vubuntor687> nhu vay co tot khong ba?
<n2i> chuyển sang server taiwan thử coi
<vubuntor687> dang cap nhat chuyen duoc khong ban?
<n2i> pause lại thôi
<vubuntor687> uhm
<vubuntor687> minh check sever do, no noi sever tot nhat la malaysia
<n2i> thì lấy
<vubuntor687> uhm
<vubuntor323> xin cho hoi mo file rar trong ubuntu can phan mem winrar ko vay?
<vubuntor323> hien minh dag xai ubuntu 10.4
<_Tux_> vubuntor323: cài cái này vào
<_Tux_> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> thế là xong
<vubuntor323> em moi xai ubuntu
<vubuntor323> lam on cho em hoi cac ung dung nhu yahoo t ren ubuntu su dung nhu the nao ?
<_Tux_> !chat
<ubot2> Factoid 'chat' not found
<_Tux_> !chat yahoo
<ubot2> Trong Ubuntu có rất nhiều phần mềm để chat với Yahoo, và mặc định là Pidgin. Xem hướng dẫn sử dụng ở đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=552
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn sử dụng Pidgin - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor323> vao command line  trong ubuntu nhu the nao vay ?
<_Tux_> !terminal
<ubot2> Terminal là một chương trình (cửa sổ dòng lệnh) dùng để điều khiển mọi hoạt động của máy tính bằng dòng lệnh. Để sử dụng terminal trong Ubuntu xem link: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Sử_dụng_Terminal
<bksupybot> Title: Sử dụng Terminal – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor263> chào mọi người
<n2i> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor263> em có thắc mắc muốn hỏi
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor263> tình hình là như thế này "lúc nãy em update vài thứ bên Ubuntu xong khi khởi động lại nó ko vào dc man hình dăng nhập"
<n2i> nghĩa là sao? nó dừng lại ở đâu?
<vubuntor263> U chỉ khởi động xong đến đoạn logon thì nó chuyển sang màn hình đen
<vubuntor263> nó load hết màn hình tím tím rồi....
<n2i> đen? có dấu nhắc để đăng nhập phải không?
<vubuntor263> ko có...
<n2i> chắc là vụ liên quan đến VGA
<n2i> không có à
<n2i> VGA gì thế?
<vubuntor263> G31
<vubuntor263> dùng trước tới giờ mói bị lỗi
<vubuntor445> ai cho em hoi
<vubuntor445> cái server us.archive.ubuntu.com
<n2i> card đồ họa í, là gì? chỉ đơn giản là chipset g31 thôi à?
<vubuntor445> là ở nước nào thế
<vubuntor263> vâng...!
<n2i> vubuntor445: us.****
<vubuntor445> hic tự dung đứt cáp quang đen ko chịu dc
<vubuntor263> onbought
<vubuntor445> lại mý à
<n2i> vubuntor445: xài cáp quang sao?
<vubuntor445> ko
<vubuntor445> cap quang ngoài biển đứt đó
<n2i> vubuntor263: :-/ để nghĩ coi
<vubuntor445> làm cho kết nối tới mỹ giảm 60%
<n2i> vubuntor445: thế thì cả nước bị chứ sao mà than :D
<vubuntor445> hic toàn chây á
<n2i> chọn lại của đài loan đi
<vubuntor445> toàn châu á
<vubuntor445> định xài proxy của nga rồi dung đường khác sang mỹ dc ko nhỉ
<n2i> vubuntor263: hồi nãy có rõ update gì không?
<n2i> vubuntor445: MacMe! :D
<vubuntor263> Bác "n2i "ơi
<vubuntor263> giúp iêm với !!
<n2i> ới....
<n2i> hồi nãy có biết nó update gì không?ư
<vubuntor445> hic ai có kinh nghiem xem có dc ko chứ up date có 380 Mb mà hết luôn 2 ngày là sao tời
<vubuntor263> ah,,có up cái Gnome shell
<vubuntor263> và cho tự động logon khi khởi động
<n2i> vubuntor445: thì vội gì mà update
<n2i> thấy đồ miễn phí nên cứ muốn lấy à? :D
<vubuntor263> ^^...
<n2i> vubuntor263: thể nào cũng liên quan tới nó
<n2i> reboot vào recovery mode rồi login vào coi
<vubuntor445> điên ko chịu dc em cài KDE đó
<vubuntor263> em cũng nghĩ thế....
<vubuntor445> ra snaptic gò luôn cái KDE-full thế là chờ
<vubuntor263> ok...tí nữa lại hỏi bác tiếp nhé
<vubuntor263> ^^
<vubuntor445> @.@
 * n2i MacMe
<vubuntor263> oái,,
<vubuntor263> à,,,tiện em hỏi 1 cái nữa
<vubuntor263> là có dùng đĩa live để repair ubuntu như windows không bác
<n2i> có khi không cần đến đĩa livecd :D
<vubuntor263> bác cặn kẽ hơn chút
<vubuntor263> ^^
<n2i> tức là khi nào hư thì vọc tiếp
<vubuntor263> thui...tí nữa em hỏi tiếp vậy.reboot cái xem sao ^^
<n2i> ít nhất cũng có trường hợp cụ thể mà trình bày chứ
<vubuntor263> cảm ơn bác nhiều
<vubuntor263> oh
<vubuntor263> tí nữa lại vào làm phiền các bác ^^
<n2i> MacMe! :D
<vubuntor818> aloo, ai có cách nào khởi tạo 1 chuỗi String với n kí tự giống nhau với n cho trước không, chỉ mình với?
<vubuntor818> (không dùng vòng lặp)
<vubuntor126> cho minh go tieng viet trong ubuntu nhu the nao?
<vubuntor818> vubuntor126:  10.10 | 10.04?
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> vubuntor818: python hả
<_Tux_> nobawk: channel giờ chuyện gì cũng giải đáp hả :))
<vubuntor818> nobawk: java :D
<vubuntor818> nobawk: bạn có cách nào ko chỉ mình  với?
 * nobawk ko biết chữ java nào :3
<vubuntor818> ý mình là để số lần lặp là ít nhất ấy chứ ko phải là ko dùng vòng lặp
<vubuntor818> chỉ mình thuật toán thôi mà
<vubuntor818> ;;)
 * _Tux_ mù java
<vubuntor818> chỉ cách tạo ra thôi mà
<vubuntor818> có cách nào nhanh hơn gấp đôi liên tiếp ko nhỉ?
<vubuntor276> ...
<vubuntor276> co ai biet cach upgrade ubuntu tu ver 10.04LTS len 10.10 k a?
<xsd|n2i> trong update manager không có sao?
<xsd|n2i> thế thì chỉnh lại trong software source ấy, rồi update & upgrade
<vubuntor276> cam on ban minh lam dc roi
<vubuntor276> cam on nhe
<vubuntor276> dang download de update roi :D
<anyoneofus> vubuntor276: tha hồ đợi nhá :P
<xsd|n2i> đang đứt cáp mà upgrade thì kẻo ốm đó :D
 * _Tux_ má nó
<_Tux_> drivers kms lỗi mẹ roài
<_Tux_> cài Picasa bật lên cái
<_Tux_> màn hình gioừ như bãi rác
<_Tux_> Moa no
<_Tux_> Lan truoc bat emacs client
<_Tux_> roi chang hieu sao cung bi vayj
<vubuntor276> cha luc thi down dc 300kbps, luc' thi chi con` 5b/s =))
<vubuntor276> cu vut may day cho no upgrade vay :))
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-12
<dungwd> 1 phần mềm download trên mạng về, sau đó cài vào bằng user thường, không phải root, nó tự động cài vào Home Folder, rồi cũng tạo shortcut trên desktop
<dungwd> vậy giờ muốn xóa nó thì xóa thẳng thử mục dc không?
<dungwd> vì trong Software Center không thấy
<dungwd> nếu xóa thẳng có lỗi trong hệ thống không
<Lokiheero> soft gì?
<dungwd> netbeans
<Lokiheero> chẳng có soft nào mà cài vô home hết, home chỉ là nơi lưu config thôi
<Lokiheero> mở synaptic search lại đi, hoặc mở lại file deb cài đặt netbean rồi uninstall thôi
<dungwd> thì vừa cài lại trong synaptic nè
<dungwd> nhưng ý tui là
<dungwd> tui download file netbeans trực tiếp từ netbeans.org
<dungwd> file đó là .bin
<dungwd> nên dùng lệnh bash netbeans....bin
<vubuntor435> các bạn cho mình hỏi với
<vubuntor435> trong google chrome làm thế nào để khi kick vào đường link no bôi đen toàn bộ link luôn
<vubuntor435> thanks
<samaclacda> ko biet ubuntu server vs ubuntu enterprise cloud khac nhau ntn nhi ?
<vubuntor485> viet nam
<vubuntor805> alo
<vubuntor805> alo
<vubuntor805> alo
<vubuntor771> Hi,
<vubuntor771> hi,
<vubuntor841> minh vua cai ibus-unikey
<vubuntor841> nhung lam sao de su dung no vay cac ban
<n2i> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor791> cho em dc khong?
<vubuntor791> tai sao em click vao phan extrac trong compiz maf khong dc.
<vubuntor791> chon cai hieu ung nao thi dau tich tu huy
<vubuntor791> em nghi can cos lenh thuc thi hieu ung do
<vubuntor791> jo fai lam sao ha
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor791> sao khong ai tra loi vay
<n2i> có thể do máy ko đáp ứng?
<vubuntor791> vi sao vay?
<vubuntor410> mang lag qua nhi@@
<vubuntor410> co ai vao dc Y!M k =.=
 * n2i vào mấy nick một lúc luôn ấy chứ
<vubuntor410> sao da^n cho*i za^y. :|
<vubuntor410> min`h vao` mai ma k dc =.=
<n2i> :P
<n2i> mạng gì thế?
<n2i> cùi mía cả rổ thế!:D
<vubuntor410> Vit. teo :|
<vubuntor410> may qua cuoi cung cung vao dc :|
<vubuntor410> dung YM tren windows no cu bao' lo^i~ k connnect dc vao`
<n2i> fsck windows :D
<vubuntor410> :))
<vubuntor410> yahoo.com.vn vao cung den la cham
<vubuntor410> k hieu khi nao cap quang moi sua xong day :(
<vubuntor519> em muon hoi! em dung mang chon goi ma vao cham lam anh a!
<vubuntor519> Vay em phai lam the nao de khac phuc!
<vubuntor519> Chang vao mang ma CAC MANG cu nhay lien tuc!
<n2i> vubuntor519: mấy bữa nay đứt cáp ngoài biển
<n2i> chậm phải chịu thôi
<vubuntor519> thế là do đường truyền à anh!
<vubuntor519> Nhưng sao cạc mạng nó cú nháy! Anh!
<n2i> là sao?
<vubuntor519> Em bực mình lắm rồi! Nos cứ nháy liên tục!
<vubuntor519> thay ho bao víu
<vubuntor519> nhung em quet víu toan bo may tinh roi!
<vubuntor519> chang biet do sao anh! anh chuyen may tinh! anh giai quyet em voi!
<vubuntor519> gio no cu nhay nhu dien! nhung ma chay tren ubuntu lam gi co virus nhung ma sao no van nhay anh! em khong vao mang gi ca!
<n2i> card mạng có cái gì nháy?
<n2i> cái đèn màu xanh nháy à?
<vubuntor147> em hoi cach cai lai may chu cap nhat phan mem!
<n2i> chỉnh trong software source ấy
<vubuntor147> truoc kia no la My!
<vubuntor147> chang biet em nghick gi no mat roi!
<vubuntor147> vay phai lam the nao anh!
<n2i> chỉnh lại từ trong cái ở trên vừa nói đó
<n2i> vào update manger cũng có thể gọi nó ra
<n2i> synaptic cũng thế
<n2i> software center cũng vậy
<vubuntor147> em cap mo bao loi! Việc khóa bộ quản lý gói thất bại  Kiểm tra nếu hiện tại bạn đang chạy một công cụ quản lý phần mềm khác, ví dụ Synaptic hay aptitude. Chỉ một công cụ được cho phép tạo thay đổi trong một thời điểm.
<vubuntor147> co dong lenh nao xu ly viec nay khong anh!
<n2i> tắt bớt một cái quản lý gói đi
<n2i> nó bảo thế rồi còn
<vubuntor306> cac anh oi!! em cai ubuntu ma no khong nhan chuot cong COM roi sao gio
<vubuntor147> nhung em chi dung mot cai thoi!
<vubuntor147> em tat synaptit di roi ma!
<n2i> vubuntor147: giờ còn cái gì?
<vubuntor147> em dang dung udate
<vubuntor147> trinh quan ly cap nhat!
<vubuntor306> thoi ban qua thi thoi
<n2i> .g nam tay em chat anh nhe
<vubuntor147> vang
<n2i> vubuntor147: thế thì vào chỗ options hay gì đó mà chọn
<vubuntor147> vang
<n2i> vubuntor reboot lại có được hem?
<n2i> bot bên này cũng die @@
<vubuntor147> cai My thi chon cao nao anh!
<n2i> chọn cái nào thấy nhanh nhất ấy
<n2i> taiwan chẳng hạn
<vubuntor147> muc tai tu do phai khong anh!
<n2i> chọn server update đó
<n2i> chọn server thoai
<n2i> có thể test cái nào nhanh nhất rồi chọn
<n2i> vì mấy bữa nay đứt cáp nên mạng cùi
<n2i> xài đỡ ít ngày đi
<vubuntor147> đài loan! no co hinh tam giac so xuong
<vubuntor147> chon cai nao anh!
<vubuntor147> em khong piet may!
<vubuntor147> anh thong cam chi giup em nha!
<n2i> thẻ Ubuntu source có: Download from...
<n2i> chọn một server cho nó thôi
<n2i> chọn other đó
<vubuntor147> la khac chu gi anh!
<n2i> rồi nhấn select best server, đợi nó test xong
<vubuntor147> em chon roi! anha!
<n2i> là chọn
<vubuntor147> em chon may chu tot nhat roi! no chay roi van the anh a!
<n2i> vẫn thế nghĩa là sao?
<vubuntor147> van bao loi nhu luc nay anh!
<vubuntor147> no chay tu 1 toi 361
<n2i> lỗi gì nhỉ? quên rồi :P
<vubuntor147> anh đợi em một tí nữa nha!
<vubuntor147> nó đang chạy!
<vubuntor147> 350 of 361 rồi anh ạ!
<vubuntor147> nó đang tải máy chủ tốt nhất cho vị trí của bạn
<vubuntor147> xong roi anh a!
<n2i> và...nó chọn chọn vietnam? :P
<vubuntor147> nó hiện ra một loat
<vubuntor147> nhưng no không chọn gì anh ạ!
<n2i> vậy kiếm cái taiwan mà chọn đi
<vubuntor147> không có Việt Nam trong danh sách anh ơi!
<n2i> lấy đài loan ấy
<vubuntor147> là nước đài loan à anh!
<vubuntor147> click vào đài loan nhưng không chọn được anh ơi!
<vubuntor147> nó có hình tam giác kề bên, nháy vào nó à anh!
<n2i> ò
<vubuntor147> nó cũng hiện một loạt danh sách, chọn cái nào anh?
<n2i> nhấp vào cho nó xổ ra
<n2i> rồi chọn
<n2i> chọn cái nào cũng được
<n2i> không chắc cái nào hơn cái nào đâu
<vubuntor147> bất kì trong ds đó à anh!
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> lấy xúc xắc ra mà chọn :D
<vubuntor147> Thông tin về phần mềm hiện có đã lỗi thời  Để cài đặt phần mềm và các bản cập nhật từ kho mới thêm vào hay vừa được thay đổi, bạn phải nạp lại thong tin về các phần mềm hiện có.  Bạn cần có một kết nối internet để tiếp tục.
<n2i> okay
<vubuntor147> em chọn song nó báo thế!
<n2i> nó bảo cần có internet, quái nhỉ
<vubuntor147> nhấn tải lại thì nó báo: Không thể tải tất cả các chỉ mục của kho lưu  Kho lưu có thể không sẵn có như lúc trước hoặc có thể không kết nối được do lỗi mạng. Nếu có sẵn một phiên bản cũ của chỉ mục bị lỗi thì sẽ được dùng. Mặt khác kho lưu sẽ bị bỏ qua. Kiểm tra kết nối mạng của bạn và chắc chắn địa chỉ kho lư
<n2i> chọn server khác của đài loan đi
<n2i> hoặc của singapo cũng được
<n2i> thậm chí là mã lai
<vubuntor147> ma lai si a dc ko anh!
<n2i> có chứ
<n2i> chọn cái nào cũng được
<n2i> miễn sao nó tải được
<vubuntor147> Một lỗi đã xuất hiện  Những chi tiết  sau đây được cung cấp:
<vubuntor147> E: Không thể lấy khóa /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Tài nguyên tạm thời không sẵn sàng) E: Không thể khóa danh sách thư mục
<vubuntor147> nguồn nào nó cũng báo thế anh a!
<n2i> xem có cái nào quản lý gói đang chạy ko?
<codai2810> vubuntor147: bạn đang thực hiện những công việc gì trên máy?
<vubuntor147> em chỉ chạy mỗi firefox voi cai cap nhat do thoi!
<codai2810> vubuntor147: tắt cái cập nhật đó đi, vào terminal gõ sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<vubuntor147> vang
<codai2810> vubuntor147: sau đó làm tiếp/làm lại những gì bạn muốn làm mà n2i đã chỉ ở trên :-/
<vubuntor147> duc@ubuntu:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock rm: không gỡ bỏ được «/var/lib/apt/lists/lock»: Không có tập tin hoặc thư mục như vậy
<vubuntor147> thanhk anh!
<vubuntor147> em lam duoc roi!
<codai2810> :-\
<vubuntor147> em cam on anh nhieu!
<n2i> chị đó vubuntor147 à!
<vubuntor147> em vô cùng cảm ơn anh! xin chúc UBUNTU luôn lớn mạnh!
<vubuntor147> wow!
<codai2810> lol
<vubuntor147> thế đó là chị à cơ!
<n2i> codai2810 là chị
<vubuntor147> thank chị n2i nhiều lắm đó!
<vubuntor147> em thank chị n2i nhiều lắm đó!
<n2i> :|
 * n2i là anh!
<vubuntor147> thế sao em lại thấy bảo đó là chị!hihi
<n2i> codai2810 là chị
<vubuntor147> hihi!
<codai2810> lolz
<vubuntor147> thế em hỏi tí việc riêng tư được không anh!
<n2i> tùy tâm
<codai2810> vubuntor147: n2i là chị
<vubuntor147> hihi! codai2810 là anh!
<vubuntor147> thế anh học như thế nào mà anh biết nhiều thế anh!
<vubuntor147> anh học trường gì vậy?
<codai2810> vubuntor147: n2i là chị mà!
<vubuntor147> em đang học lớp 12, em đang dự định học Ngành CNTT!
<n2i> codai2810: vậy trả lời đi
<codai2810> n2i: :-/
 * codai2810 chả liên quan
<n2i> sao hem liên quan?
<vubuntor147> thế em mới bảo là riêng tư mà!
<codai2810> lol
<vubuntor147> lol
<n2i> pause! pờ li sờ!
<vubuntor147> là chi chị!
<codai2810> n2i: chị n2i trả lời cho em nó hiểu kìa :)
<n2i> vubuntor147: có máy tính lâu chưa?
<vubuntor147> thế mấy anh(chị) trả lời em đi mà!
<codai2810> lol
<codai2810> thôi ko trêu em nó nữa
 * codai2810 lặn
<n2i> codai2810: 1 nhé!
<vubuntor147> em có từ hồi lớp 10
<codai2810> n2i: 1 là cái gì thế :-/
<vubuntor147> tức là đã 3 năm!
<n2i> vubuntor147: cũng bằng mình, mình mới gần 2 năm rưỡi
<n2i> vậy tự tìm hiểu đi
<n2i> DONE!
<vubuntor147> chúc anh(chị) codai2810 ngủ ngon nha!
 * n2i chuyển sang chế độ chờ!
<codai2810> vubuntor147: /me đã ngủ đâu mà chúc :-\
<vubuntor147> vâng! thế anh đang làm công việc gì đấy!
 * codai2810 mong chờ laptop mới
<codai2810> huhu
<codai2810> vubuntor147: anh đang trêu vubuntor147
<codai2810> há
<codai2810> vợ iu đã về
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor147> codai2810 đi uống tách trà cho đỡ buồn ngủ đi! hihi
<codai2810> n2i: đi ngủ đê, lol
<n2i> codai2810: :-/ tại sao?
<codai2810> vubuntor147: uống òi ;))
<n2i> Uptime: 1 day 13:15...
<codai2810> n2i: trẻ con ko đc thức khuya
<n2i> Có ai nhắc mình hay sao mà tai nóng thế nhỉ
<vubuntor147> hihi!
<vubuntor147> hih! em đây!
<nobawk> ợ
<n2i> codai2810: :-/
<n2i> trẻ con?
<vubuntor147> nhưng anh tên gì nhỉ!
 * codai2810 Uploading 1 file (6.0KB/sec, 1 hr left)
<nobawk> ợ
<codai2810> n2i: chưa có người iu thì là trẻ con
<codai2810> nobawk: nhỉ
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor147> chậm lắm anh a!
<n2i> hóa ra những ai chưa có người yêu đều là trẻ con sao?
<codai2810> n2i: uh
<n2i> lỡ người ta không thích có người yêu thì sao?
<codai2810> n2i: lol, ko có ai là ko thích cả :)
<n2i> thế là đổ thừa cho người ta và cho là trẻ con hết?
<n2i> codai2810: chứng minh coai! tại sao?
<vubuntor147> em chào mấy anh(chi)!
<vubuntor183> chao moi nguoi
<codai2810> vubuntor147: vâng, anh (chị) chào em ạ!
<n2i> cái tai của mình nóng quá
<n2i> chắc có ai đang nói xấu miềng!
<codai2810> n2i: miềng đới
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor147> mấy anh chi có biết cách nào tăng tốc mạng ko?
<n2i> Toàn đi nói xấu cho những người..
<vubuntor183> minh có vấn đề nhỏ cần hỏi về HĐH Ubuntu
<n2i> ....không tốt! @@
<vubuntor147> giai thich di anh n2i
<vubuntor147> co 183 hoi kia!
<n2i> vubuntor147: đơn giản
<codai2810> !ask | vubuntor183
<ubot2> vubuntor183: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor147> làm thế nào anh!
<n2i> tăng gói cước đê vubuntor147! lên cáp quang càng tốt!
<vubuntor183> may minh hiện đang cài song song 2 HĐH là Win 7 và Unbuntu 10.04
 * n2i cái tai nóng quá
<vubuntor147> wow! chán phèo!
<codai2810> n2i: đi chườm đá đê 8-]
<n2i> vubuntor147: chán gì?
<n2i> có lẽ thế nhỉ :|
<vubuntor147> anh 183 nâng cấp lên 10.10 di anh!
<codai2810> vubuntor183: tiếp đi bạn
<vubuntor183> lúc đầu cài xong ubuntu vào menu boot bình thường
<n2i> nhìn trong gương thấy 1 tai đỏ choét :P
<vubuntor147> thế thì cước lên đến mấy quả/tháng à anh!
<n2i> vubuntor147: cách tăng mạng đấy
<vubuntor183> nhưng khi cài thẹm Driver của Card VGA Ndvia GT 310
<codai2810> n2i: càng xinh gái 8-}
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor183> khi khoi động máy vào menu boot chọn dòng đồng tiên vào Ubuntu
<vubuntor147> hihi!
<vubuntor147> túi thủng! hihi
<vubuntor183> đúng lý ra vào vào đang nhập bằng giao diện đồ họa
<vubuntor183> kho6gn hiểu sao nó lại chay ra ngoai bat ngỏ commanfd line
<vubuntor147> đúng rồi đấy anh 183 à!
<codai2810> vubuntor147: đúng thế nào? :D
<vubuntor147> chậm lắm anh n2i ơi! tải bản cập nhật chậm lắm anh ạ!
<vubuntor183> có cao thủ nào giải thích tại sao ko ?
<n2i> vubuntor147: server nào thế?
<n2i> vubuntor183: có vấn đề với VGA roài
<n2i> lên forum kiếm thớt về vụ với VGA + Xorg đê
 * n2i hem có mấy cái đó mà vọc
<n2i> máy mình rành hiền, cài vào là chạy mượt luôn!
<vubuntor183> nhưng có cách nào vào lại HĐH Ubuntu ko trước đã
<n2i> command line cũng là vào rồi đó
<vubuntor780> em gặp lỗi với "wubi-10.10-rev197.log" khi đang cài ubuntu
<vubuntor780> anh chị nào giúp em với
<n2i> sao mà khuy rồi vẫn lắm người thế nhỉ
<vubuntor183> Nhưng vào bằng đồ họa như ban  đầu kìa
<vubuntor780> có ai biết lỗi đó ko thế? Mình cài ubuntu đc 75% rùi thì nó đứng, vào win7 cài bẳng Wubi thì báo lỗi file đó
<n2i> vubuntor780: sao ko cài thẳng vào hdd luôn?
<vubuntor183> lúc đầu mình cài bằng Wubi trong Win 7 củng bị lỗi đó
<vubuntor147> anh n2i oi!
<vubuntor147> em hoi ti!
<n2i> vubuntor183: cái đó là vấn đề với xorg, /me cũng hem rõ cách fix
<vubuntor780> hic, cài vào HDD từ CD thì nó đứng, nên vào win cài thử chứ thì báo lỗi, làm sao đây
<vubuntor147> em có cái video, muốn thay đổi nhạc của nó thì dùng phần mềm gì!
<vubuntor183> sao đó chuyễn sang cài đĩa CD
<vubuntor183> đang cài giữa chừng củng bị đứng
<vubuntor780> ye, bạn vubuntor183 bị như mình
<vubuntor183> tức quá khởi động lại, cài lại ko hiểu sao lại được
<vubuntor780> đc á, mình cài lại 5 lần vẫn ko đc
<vubuntor183> bạn cài đĩa từ đâu ra
<n2i> vubuntor183: cái đó trên forum cũng nói rồi mà
<n2i> config lại xorg
 * n2i cũng không rành
<vubuntor183> mình download trên Ubuntu file Iso ghi ra đĩa CD rùi cài
 * vubuntor480 bò về đến nhà 
<vubuntor780> bản Ubuntu 10.10 download từ trang gốc Ubuntu, trước đây đã cài dùng rùi , tháo ra giờ cài lại ko đc
<vubuntor183> <n21> cho hỏi config như thế nào ?
 * n2i cũng không rành
<n2i> máy chạy ngon quá, chả bao giờ phải động đến cả :D
<vubuntor780> Mình đề nghị ai biết câu hỏi này thì trả lời, còn ai ko biết thì đừng bàn luận bậy bạ khác chủ đề nữa
<CoconutCrab> :3?
<CoconutCrab> gì nghe nghiêm trọng quá dzậy?
<n2i> uhm, có ai nói gì đâu?
<vubuntor780> vì mình hỏi cũng lâu rùi, thấy ko có ai nói gì ngoài các bạn khác cứ nói gì gì ko à
<codai2810> vubuntor780: cho hỏi các triệu chứng dẫn đến hông cài đc?
<CoconutCrab> chắc họ bàn chuyện của họ
<vubuntor780> thấy hơi bực, có bạn gì đó nói config rùi nói sữa sao thì thấy ko nói gì
<vubuntor780> uất quá
<codai2810> 8-]
<codai2810> CoconutCrab: anh đến support tại trận đi kìa
<n2i> support xong rồi đi rửa tay chưa muộn :P
<vubuntor780> ai cài bị lỗi này "Cannot copy C:\Users\ADMINI~1\AppData\Local\Temp\pyIED92.tmp.exe" thì phải làm thế nào??
<CoconutCrab>  cài wubi hả?
<vubuntor780> vâng
<CoconutCrab> chi tiết 1 chút, cài trên windows nào, ổ cứng ra sao, đang làm cái gì
<CoconutCrab> dù rằng mình ít dùng wubi, cũng không biết nhiều đâu
<vubuntor780> win 7, ổ 250 G, chia ra 20G cài Ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> wubi cài thẳng vào ổ cứng?
<vubuntor780> cài thì báo lỗi "please see the log file c:\.........wibi-10.04-rev189.log "
<CoconutCrab> ừ
<CoconutCrab> cho xin mấy dòng cuối của cái file đó
<vubuntor780> An error occurred: The system cannot find the file specified For more information, please see the log file: c:\docume~1\redevil\locals~1\temp\wubi-10.10ubuntu1-rev160.log
<vubuntor780> cái dòng lỗi đó copy từ 1 bạn giống như mình
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> 10.04  hả?
<CoconutCrab> nhớ không nhầm thì wubi của 10.04 không chạy với win 7
<CoconutCrab> kiếm cái usb ghi ra đi
<vubuntor780> mình là win7, còn cái dòng đó hình như là ở win XP
<vubuntor780> mình ghi đĩa rùi
<vubuntor780> cài thì bị đứng
<CoconutCrab> ghi ra usb cơ mà?
<vubuntor780> ko có USB
 * n2i lần ấy cài tạo máy ảo rồi cài :P ok cả!
<n2i> nhầm CD ảo
<vubuntor780> thì mình cũng làm vậy mới cài đc chứ
<vubuntor780> nhưng vẫn ko đc
<n2i> nhưng lần ấy xài vista
<vubuntor780> bạn nào biết khá rõ về linux cho mình xin ID yahoo rùi chat cho khoẻ
<CoconutCrab> ghi ra CD thì phải check đã
<CoconutCrab> nhiều khi nó đơ đơ
<vubuntor780> mình trước đây đã cài đc rùi, sau đó gỡ ra, bây h cài lại thì ko đc, vẫn các bước cũ ấy với đĩa CD ấy mà vẫn ko đc
<CoconutCrab> cài thử 10.10 đi?
<vubuntor780> thì cài 10.10 đó bạn à
<CoconutCrab> 22:51 < vubuntor780> cài thì báo lỗi "please see the log file c:\.........wibi-10.04-rev189.log "
<CoconutCrab> có ghi 10.04 kìa?
<vubuntor780> bạn nào có khả năng giúp mình thì add nick mình đc ko "shenlong0403" , rất vui đc làm quen, và cảm ơn nhiều nếu giúp đc mình
<CoconutCrab> chỗ này bị ghi log
<CoconutCrab> mấy thông tin cá nhân thế không nên ghi ra
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor048> Xin chao, toi moi lam quen voi viec dung dong lenh trong Terminal, co ban nao biet cach print danh sach tat ca cac lenh co the su dung duoc cung voi huong dan su dung manpage cua no ra khong? Thanks.
<codai2810> vubuntor780 cùng lớp em
<codai2810> =)
<codai2810> haha
<n2i> :-/
<codai2810> à ko phải
<codai2810> =)
<n2i> O:-)
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor048: có nhiều lệnh lắm, built in của bash thì gõ help
<vubuntor048> tai em muon in het chung ra de co the lam mot reference list su dung. Co cach nao de xuat het tat ca cac manpage ra khong anh?
<vubuntor975> Chào mọi người ^__^
<CoconutCrab> dày lắm
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor975> cho tớ hỏi cách sửa computer name,sửa tên user,xoá user,sửa pass user trên giao diện dòng lệnh với
<vubuntor975> vì mình ko vào giao diện X-windows được
<vubuntor048> vay anh biet co cuon sach nao giong vay khong? mua chac re hon print cai dong do :d
<n2i> .g linux command preferences pdf
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.vmware.com/pdf/VMwarePlayerManual10.pdf
<n2i> :P
<n2i> .g linux command preferences
<bkphenny> n2i: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Command_Line_Options
<bksupybot> Title: Command Line Options - MDC Doc Center (at developer.mozilla.org)
<vubuntor975> ^^,, thanks  các bác.Ngồi đọc vậy.Không phải dân cntt nên khổ vậy đó
<n2i> ghé vào linux manpages thử
<n2i> hơi bị no đó @@
<vubuntor975> ah,,cái vụ hôm qua hỏi bác "n2i" đó là do em đổi tên máy thành tiếng Việt có dấu
<vubuntor975> kho log vào nó bảo bad name
<vubuntor975> hôm trước còn vô đc root,hôm nay còn không vào dc luôn
<vubuntor975> à mà mấy cái tài liệu các bác gủi em thấy chẳng liên quan gì,.. em cài ubuntu lên 1 phân vùng ổ cứng chứ không phải vmware
<n2i> vubuntor975: vào đây đọc đỡ đi http://www.linuxmanpages.com
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Man Pages (at www.linuxmanpages.com)
<n2i> no nhá :D
<vubuntor975> Bác nào có tài liệu về dòng lệnh ubuntu 10.10 mới ko,.. cho em xin để iem ngâm cứu
<n2i> 10.10 vs 10.04 thì khác nhau là mấy
<n2i> lên manpages của ubuntu đi
<vubuntor975> o_0 tự đọc vậy... tí nữa hỏi các bác tiếp ^__^
<vubuntor544> thay doi giao dien ubuntu 10.10
#ubuntu-vn 2011-03-13
<vubuntor592> helo
<vubuntor592> im vietnames
<vold3m0rt248> ok ?
<vold3m0rt248> can you say vietnamese, please ?
<vold3m0rt248> if you can't type exactly vietnamese, you can type english, no problem
<vubuntor503> helloo
<vold3m0rt248> 2'
<vubuntor503> can i ask some question?
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vold3m0rt248> ok, ask any question you want :
<vold3m0rt248> )
<vubuntor503> cho em hỏi, em đang sài netbook acer one a110L 8GB, em muốn cài ubuntu qua usb rhi2 la
<vubuntor503> thì làm thế nào
<n2i> lol
<n2i> thế mà nãy giờ spam mấy câu ing lích @@
<n2i> xài tool tạo usb boot thôi cậu
<vubuntor503> mà 8GB khi cài còn khoảng bao nhiêu
<vubuntor503> đâu là lần đầu tiên muốn cải thử nên cần thêm nhiều ý kiến
<n2i> HDD 8G?
<vubuntor503> ya!
<n2i> vậy thì nên chia làm 3 hoặc 4 phân vùng
<vubuntor503> em
<n2i> 1 cho /, một cho swap, 1 cho /home và 1 cho data
<vubuntor503> mà mình cần USB dung lượng khoảng bao nhiêu?
<n2i> có nhiều quá không nhỉ :D
<n2i> >= 1G
<n2i> có lẽ nên chia thành 3 phân vùng thôi
<vubuntor503> em đã tải ubuntu 10.10  rồi khoảng 696 MB
<n2i> 1 swap = 1G đi
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> đang ở windows hở?
<vubuntor503> dạ
<vubuntor503> XP
<n2i> tải usbuniversalinstaller về và xài thôi
<n2i> .g usb universal installer homepage
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<bksupybot> Title: Universal USB Installer Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<n2i> đó, lên đó tải thôi, có cả hướng dẫn đó!
<vubuntor503> dùng để boot USB àh?
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> dùng để tạo usb boot
<n2i> nói một chút về chỗ phân vùng
<n2i> kẻo lại lên giãi bày tiếp
<vubuntor503> thông cảm nhé!.lol
<vubuntor503> em đang mở netbook lên
<n2i> thế này
<n2i> tạo cái usb boot xong
<n2i> nhét vào
<vubuntor503> mình dùng đọc thẻ nhớ cũng được phải không anh
<chammua> hello
<chammua> i'm vietnamese
<n2i> boot vào chế độ livecd rồi xài gparted mà phân vùng
<chammua> can i ask some question?
<n2i> vubuntor503: hem rõ nữa, không biết cái usb nó có khác thẻ nhớ nhiều không, thử đi, chắc ok cả
<n2i> sao 2 ông này nói giống nhau thế nhỉ?
<vubuntor503> em đang boot usb trên vista khi làm xong là chuyển qua máy netbook được phải không?
<vold3m0rt248> chắc lại k0 có bộ gõ tv hả bó tay
<n2i> đang boot usb trên vista nghĩa là sao?
<n2i> vubuntor503: nghĩa là đang ở vista?
<n2i> giờ mà còn có vista sao? :-/
<vubuntor503> em đang xài 2 cái, em đang boot usb trên vista , khi boot xong em có thể chuyển qua netbook cài được không
<n2i> đang boot usb trên vista nghĩa là sao?
<vubuntor503> hay là boot trên netbook luôn
<n2i> tạo usb boot trên vista?
<vubuntor503> yes
<n2i> uhm thì tạo xong rồi nhét vào cái netbook ấy: done!
<n2i> cái netboot tính cài mỗi Ubuntu thôi hở?
<n2i> netbook, thế tải bản U  nào thế?
<n2i> bản cho netbook hở?
<vubuntor503> em tải bản ubuntu netbook
<vold3m0rt248> n2i: có nên tổng hợp các blog viết về ubuntu/ linux k0 bác nhỉ ?
<vold3m0rt248> faq nhiều qué
<n2i> vold3m0rt248: có lẽ nên
<n2i> nhưng mà rảnh thì làm
<vold3m0rt248> ok, mỗi người góp 1 tí thui mà, giống kiểu bookmark thì đúng hơn
<n2i> chắc nên tạo faq, list những câu có xác suất được hỏi nhiều nhất
<vubuntor503> chọn mythtubuntu 10.10 phải không anh?
<vubuntor503> anh nên viết bài về cài ubuntu qua usb đi
<n2i> ở đâu thế? không có netbook à?
<n2i> vubuntor503: trên forum có rồi thì phải
<vold3m0rt248> vubuntor503:.g cài ubuntu 10.04 từ usb
<vold3m0rt248> .g cài ubuntu 10.04 từ usb
<bkphenny> vold3m0rt248: http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/huong-dan-cai-dat-ubuntu-10-04-tu-hdd-khong-can-o-cd-hay-usb-thanh-cong-100-a-667151-2.html
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.04 Từ HDD(không cần ổ CD hay USB)- Thành công 100% - Trang 2 (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<vubuntor503> boot usb
<n2i> .g insall ubuntu netbook from usb | vubuntor503
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> lol
<vold3m0rt248> .g cài ubuntu 10.04 từ usb dùng USB universal
<vubuntor503> step 1  chon mythtubuntu 10.10 phải không?
<bkphenny> vold3m0rt248: http://www.thongtincongnghe.com/article/17428
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu lên trên USB của bạn - Thông tin công nghệ (at www.thongtincongnghe.com)
<n2i> vold3m0rt248: đọc qua cái thớt của vn-zôm đó đi
<vold3m0rt248> n2i: vu + tab nhé
<n2i> nghe mà nản :D
<vold3m0rt248> n2i: có cần thiết nhét faq vào wiki k0 bác ? 4r backup nhiều quá
<n2i> vold3m0rt248: đang nói với ông mà
<n2i> hay là làm một cái nho nhỏ trên blogspot ấy
<vold3m0rt248> blog thì nhiều quá
<vubuntor503> chọn cái nào đây các anh, mythtubuntu 10.10 or ubuntu netbook remix 10.10 khi tạo boot usb cho netbook
<n2i> ubuntu netbook remix 10.10
<vold3m0rt248> dùng netbook thì chọn netbook remix đi
<vubuntor503> kéo bao nhiêu MB vậy anh
<vold3m0rt248> tầm 4-500 mb
<vold3m0rt248> khoảng < 700mb
<vubuntor503> 284MB là full rồi
<chammua> có sư huynh sư tỷ nào xài mysql cho hỏi làm thế nào để thêm dữ liệu vào bảng vậy à
<chammua> mr.chammua xài mysql query browser  :)
<vubuntor487> 284 full rồi anh
<vold3m0rt248> .g "ebook giáo trình mysql cơ bản"
<bkphenny> vold3m0rt248: No results found for '"ebook giáo trình mysql cơ bản"'.
<vold3m0rt248> .g "giáo trình mysql cơ bản"
<bkphenny> vold3m0rt248: http://tailieu.vn/tag/tai-lieu/gi%C3%A1o%20tr%C3%ACnh%20Mysql%20c%C6%A1%20b%E1%BA%A3n.html
<bksupybot> Title: TaiLieu.VN: Tài Liệu Giáo Trình Mysql Cơ Bản - Thư Viện eBook, Tài Liệu Trực Tuyến (at tailieu.vn)
<Lokiheero> chammua: thì insert vào chứ làm gì
<Lokiheero> ko thì tạo procedure để insert
<vubuntor487> 284 full rồi anh
<vold3m0rt248> .g "mysql cơ bản và nâng cao"
<bkphenny> vold3m0rt248: http://www.vn-zoom.com/f58/hot-video-hoc-php-va-mysql-co-ban-va-nang-cao-2010-a-670378.html
<bksupybot> Title: [HOT] Video học PHP và MySQL - cơ bản và nâng cao [2010] (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<chammua> insert chỗ nào bác...
<chammua> bên phpmyadmin thì e làm đc
<n2i> @@
<chammua> còn bên mysql query browser có thấy dadau :|
<Lokiheero> command
<chammua> ồ
<chammua> bên này xài lệnh không hở ? hix, quen tay bên sql server chơi giao diện :)
<chammua> thanks thanks :D
<vubuntor487> em keo 284 full rồi anh
<vubuntor487> ??
<vold3m0rt248> vubuntor487: http://www.thongtincongnghe.com/article/17428 < đoc cái này kĩ nha soi ảnh kĩ vào
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu lên trên USB của bạn - Thông tin công nghệ (at www.thongtincongnghe.com)
<vold3m0rt248> .g cài đặt ubuntu-netbook remix 10.10
<bkphenny> vold3m0rt248: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<bksupybot> Title: Universal USB Installer Easy as 1 2 3 | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<vold3m0rt248> .g install ubuntu-netbook remix 10.10 to hdd
<bkphenny> vold3m0rt248: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<vold3m0rt248> thoi an com day
<vubuntor487> cách đó chỉ xài trên USB àh?
<vubuntor487> còn cài trực tiếp trên máy net book?
<vubuntor487> mình muốn cài trực tiếp trên máy là install on hard disk phải không
<vubuntor487> có ai không giúp đi , đây là lần đầu tiên cài
<vubuntor487> mong giúp đỡ
<n2i|com> vubuntor487: nhét vào usb sau đó cài vào HDD
<vubuntor487> boot USB 58% rồi
<vubuntor487> làm xong bên máy này chuyển qua netbook cài
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> phải cho netbook boot từ usb đó
<vubuntor487> không cần khi khởi động nhấn F2 phải không?, chỉ cần đưa USB vào là cài!?
<n2i> chỉnh trong bios, chắc cái này cũng biết rồi nhỉ!
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> netbook của acer?
<vubuntor487> dạ
<vubuntor487> anh cảm thấy thế nào khi sài ubuntu 10.10 trên netbook?
 * n2i có mỗi con lap cùi, net với book nỗi gì :'(
<n2i> vubuntor487: tuyệt cả đấy, qua thời gian xài sành rồi thì biêt cách làm cho nó tốt hơn, chắc là ngon lắm!
<n2i> cài với ubuntu minimal í, cũng hay
<vubuntor487> thiết lập bios là vào USB HDD phải không
<n2i> thế cũng được
<n2i> sao ko bấm f2 cho khỏe?
<vubuntor487> em bấm f2 rồi đó
<vubuntor487> vào Boot rồi nó hiện lên USB FDD và HDD
<n2i> HDD đi
<n2i> USB HDD ấy nhá:D
<n2i> chứ không lại chọn HDD có mà ốm đòn
<n2i> vào đó, chọn chế độ live
<vubuntor487> load setup defaulfs phải không?
<n2i> rồi ngoi lên đây
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> hay là netbook nó khác với desktop nhỉ? :P
<vubuntor487> chắc zậy
<n2i> không có chỗ chọn live? try? sao?
<vubuntor487> nó hiện lên exit saving, exit discarding, load setup defau, discard change, save change
<n2i> á
<n2i> đang vào bios sao?
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor487> F2-Boot
<n2i> chuyển sang thẻ boot devices ấy
<n2i> rồi set
<n2i> chọn USB HDD là first rồi hả?
<n2i> Exit Saving để lưu lại thay đổi
<n2i> và thoát khỏi bios
<n2i> không thì hình như khi boot lên có 2 cái để bấm, 1 là F2 và một là del hay nút nào ấy
<vubuntor487> em chưa cho usb vào
<n2i> cho usb vào đi
<n2i> làm usb xong chưa?
<vubuntor487> lâu kinh khủng
<vubuntor487> không chạy nữa
<n2i> cái gì ko chạy nữa?
<vubuntor487> done!
<vubuntor487> Boot usb xong rồi
<vubuntor487> rút ra nha anh
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> cứ safe eject thoai
<vubuntor487> đưa USB zo netbook treo cứng đơ luôn oài
<n2i> sao đơ?
<vubuntor487> em nhấn F2-Boot rồi sao nữa anh
<n2i> boot lên là đơ à?
 * n2i cũng ko đoán được đâu
<n2i> máy mình HP hehe
<n2i> ngoài F2 còn phím nào nữa không?
<vubuntor487> rồi f12 chang boot
<vubuntor487> boot menu
<vubuntor487> USB FDD
<n2i> chọn cái boot menu ấy
<vubuntor487> rồi 1. USB FDD, network boot : legacy PCI device
<vubuntor487> chọn cái nào anh
<n2i> ủa, không có cái usb nào nữa sao?
<n2i> ko có cái nào nữa sao?
<n2i> xài đỡ FDD đấy đi
<vubuntor487> USB FDD: sony MSAC-UAN2 vì em đang sài thẻ sony
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> đang xài thẻ nhỉ
<n2i> vào đê
<vubuntor487> press any key to restart
<n2i> @@Æ°
<vubuntor487> what key?
<vubuntor487> là sao anh
<n2i> bấm phím bất kỳ để khởi động lại @@
<n2i> có khi nào là tại thẻ nhớ không nhỉ?
<n2i> nếu mà xài usb có sao hem ta
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor487> nếu mà mình boot USB rồi mình có thể xóa phải không?
<n2i> tất nhiên
<vubuntor487> mà cái phần F2-Boot mình có chỉnh gì trong đó không?
 * n2i không tưởng tượng được đâu :P
<n2i> đã gặp nó lần nào đâu :D
<n2i> hay là cài từ LAN đi
<n2i> sợ mạng ốm quá lại không cài được
<vubuntor487> mà cài qua mạng lâu không?
<n2i> cái này tùy vào mạng insternet nữa, mạng chậm thì sẽ chậm
<n2i> mạng nhanh thì nhanh
<n2i> đi mượn cái usb mà xài đỡ đi, khỏe hơn
<vubuntor487> em mới mượn nà
<vubuntor487> để em tạo boot USB lại
<n2i> mạng lởm vô đối! search google mà cũng timeout @@
<vubuntor487> em kéo 400MB
<vubuntor487> its okey?
<n2i> thực ra không cần kéo cũng được :D
<n2i> thực ra cái đó là dung lượng để mình lưu những thay đổi khi mình xài cái usb này ở chế độ livecd
<n2i> kéo 500 đi cho đẹp
<vubuntor487> chuyển qua USB boot USB cực nhanh
<vubuntor487> mà ubuntu cho netbook, có soft nhiều không anh?
<vubuntor487> em tao root USB xong rồi
<vubuntor487> bây giờ em nhấp F12 luôn phải không?
<n2i> xong chưa? boot lên chưa?
<n2i> vubuntor487: hey U!
<xiaomei> buoonf ngur quas cos ai thuwcs hem
<xiaomei> :D
 * n2i thức nè!
<xiaomei> bo go cua minh len con a
<vubuntor487> em boot usb xong rồi
<vubuntor487> đút usb vào nhấn f12 đứng cứng đơ luôn
<n2i> reboot lại xem sao, rồi có gì mách coi nào
<vubuntor487> reboot usb lai hả anh?
<n2i> reboot cái netbook lại
<n2i> làm lại từ đầu
<vubuntor487> anh hướng dẫn em d9i
<n2i> O:-)
<n2i> đâu rồi? :-/
<vubuntor487> em tắt máy đút USB vào rồi f12 vẫn đứng bình thường
<n2i> ấn f12 để làm gì?
<vubuntor487> chang boot
<n2i> và chọn cái gì?
<vubuntor487> em nhấn F12 rồi nó đứng luôn àh
<n2i> không có kiểu đại loại: select boot devices à?
<vubuntor487> chưa vào cái đó
<vubuntor487> mới có entering boot device selection menu
<n2i> là đã đứng?
<vubuntor487> dạ
<n2i> vậy lấy roi đập cho nó chạy đi, chắc nó mỏi quá nên đứng nghỉ đó mà! :P
<vubuntor487> lol
<vubuntor487> vui tính thiệt
<themadclown> ủng hộ phương án đập
<themadclown> đôi khi phải can thiệp bằng hành động
<themadclown> :))
<xiaomei> thôi chết
<xiaomei> chuột nhầm òi
<themadclown> chết thì chôn
<n2i> vubuntor487: mình không đoán được là nó thế nào lúc đó đâu
<n2i> vào bios xem thử chỗ boot order nó thế nào
<themadclown> sao ko hướng dẫn cài từ ổ cứng :D
<n2i> hay khi nó đứng thì nó biểu hiện ra sao?
<n2i> themadclown: phải có grub2
<themadclown> eh
<themadclown> lần đầu àh
<n2i> ò, /me mới làm với grub2 thoai
<n2i> còn grub4dos thì hem rõ
<themadclown> thì cứ hướng dẫn đi :))
<themadclown> hỏng ta mua máy mới =))
<n2i> sao mà hỏng được
<vubuntor487> e, đang format USB em Boot USB lại xem sao
<n2i> vubuntor487: làm usb boot bằng cái gì? usb universal installer?
<vubuntor487> dạ
<n2i> thế thì cứ làm đi
<n2i> mà khi màn hình nó đứng, tối om vậy à?
<vubuntor487> chắc u này khỏi học bài luôn wa1
<vubuntor487> không có tối
<vubuntor487> nó cũng hiện lên entering .... đó
<n2i> và cứ entering suốt như thế?
<vubuntor487> dạ
<n2i> chắc nó không vào được :D
<n2i> chắc do lỗ nhỏ quá @@
<vubuntor024> cho e hoi ubuntu co file ảo ko
<vubuntor487> hồi nảy em tạo root USB thì nó bị lỗi
<n2i> vubuntor024: hem hiểu câu hỏi lắm
<themadclown> file ảo là seo?
<n2i> là file có tên "ảo" :D
<vubuntor024> thầy bắt tìm hiểu hệ thống file ảo trong ubuntu mà
<themadclown> aizzzz
<n2i> hay là nhắc đến /proc?
<vubuntor024> tìm trên google chẳng thấy nói gì
<vubuntor024> hj
<themadclown> mình đek có sư phạm j hết nên chả hiểu
<themadclown> =))
 * n2i too
<vubuntor024> e phải trình bày với thay sao đây a nhj
<n2i> thì cứ nói toẹt ra là google không ra
<vubuntor024> hj
<vubuntor024> a cứ đùa
<themadclown> nói vơí thầy: em đố thầy search Google ra
<vubuntor024> bài tập lớn của bọn e đấy
<n2i> lớn nhỉ! :D
<themadclown> hay là giống kiểu ảo hóa để chạy XP Mode của Win7
<vubuntor024> tìm hiểu hệ thống file ảo trong hệ điều hành linux
<themadclown> chúng ta sắp có Warty Mode cho U 11.04 :))
<vubuntor024> đề bài chỉ co' vậy
 * n2i <- gà, tránh xa vụ ảo ảo thực thực này
<themadclown> đề bài quả là... ảo
<vubuntor024> thế là sao a nj
<themadclown> n2i bị hoa mắt
<n2i> themadclown: hờ hờ, lần trước cũng có ông lên đây, đưa ra một đề cũng kha khá tối..
<vubuntor487> nó hiện lên lỗi caper filesystem và data error ( cylic..)
<n2i> vubuntor024: đây, no nhá! http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=virtual+file+system+on+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<bksupybot> Title: virtual file system on linux - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<n2i> vubuntor487: ai hiện lên?
<vubuntor487> root USB
<n2i> boot usb?
<vubuntor487> dạ
<n2i> format lại cái usb đi coi, với FAT32, nhưng đừng xài cái của windows mà format nhé
<vubuntor487> nhấn close thì nó chạy bt àh
<n2i> nói chung là tạo lại đi
<themadclown> tạo bằng unetbootin xem sao
<n2i> khi làm, có cái ô để stick chọn: format usb with fat32 ấy
<vubuntor065> em format = nhấp  chuột phải đó
<vubuntor065> hello
<n2i> :p
<n2i> tức là format bằng win?
<vubuntor065> dạ, được không?
<n2i> được, nhưng mà không khuyến khích
<vubuntor065> nếu không được, thì em vào boot USB luôn, nhưng không thấychữ format
<n2i> có, cái ô nhỏ nhỏ, ngang với chỗ chọn usb E:\ hay F:\ đó
<n2i> có chữ FAT32 đấy
<n2i> tick vào đó
<vubuntor065> không luôn anh chỉ có show all drives thôi
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> vậy tải hp devices format về xài đi
<vubuntor019> em hoi cach cai 3d cho ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor065> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor019> no giong video nay nay cac anh oi! : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lcv_l7Y73o
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Ubuntu Gutsy Compiz-Fusion 3D Desktop on Quad Core (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor532> hello
<vubuntor532> có ai ko
<vubuntor532> help me plz
<vubuntor532> có ai ko
<vubuntor532> giúp với
<vubuntor532> plz
<dungwd> mỗi khi mình mở U lên thì muốn mount tự động luôn các đĩa Data thì làm sao
<vubuntor532> co ai ko
<vubuntor065> ngủ hết rồi bạn àh
<vubuntor460> hello
<vubuntor460> hello
<vubuntor460> hello
<vubuntor460> anh n2i
<vubuntor460> USB của em tao boot USB hết lỗi xong rồi
<vubuntor460> em tải bản ubuntu khác
<n2i> :P
<n2i> rồi, thì cài thôi :-/
<vubuntor460> nhưng khi em chọn USB HDD nhưng nó không nhận
<vubuntor460> em đang chuyển sang USB FDD
<vubuntor460> mà  máy  của em nó nhận lâu lắm đợi một hồi lâu nó mới nhận
<vubuntor460> còn cái thẻ nhớ nó nhanh nhưng mà khi vào boot menu chọn cài thì nó hiện lên remove disk and other media là sao_
<n2i> thì đúng là thế mà
<n2i> cứ chọn cái nào cũng được
<n2i> miễn sao nó boot được
<vubuntor460> là sao anh. mà của em nó cũng hiện lên cái IDE ......0008GB gì đó
<n2i> đó là cái HDD của em mà
<vubuntor460> vậy chọn cái đó hả anh
<vubuntor460> còn vấn đề thẻ nhớ Remove disk and other media
<n2i> đang ở đâu thế?
<n2i> sao lại chọn cái đó?
<vubuntor460> em đâu có chọn chỉ hỏi zậy thôi
<vubuntor460> boot menu cũng không có luôn anh
<vubuntor460> HDD or FDD nó cũng không có hiện lên
<vubuntor460> chỉ có IDE 0 SSDPAMM0008G1 thôi
<vubuntor460> chán quá
<vubuntor460> với network boot legacy PCI device
<vubuntor460> hay anh chỉ em cách cài qua Lan đi
<n2i> cái removal media đâu rồi?
<n2i> đưa máy tới đây, cài xong rồi đưa về được hem?
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor460> em ở vũng tàu
<n2i> @@ vậy thôi :D Cài qua LAN không dành cho người mới chơi với linux
<vubuntor460> cái thẻ nhớ FDD thì nó nhận mà khi nhấn vào thì remove disk and other media
<vubuntor460> bỏ công một ngày thật vô ích...
<vubuntor460> chỉ em khắc phục remove disk đi
 * n2i không tưởng tượng được nó đang thế nào, làm sao mà fix được
<vubuntor460> chán quá
<n2i> vubuntor460: quái nhỉ, đưa máy đến đây kích mục sở thị coi nào
<n2i> :P
<n2i> vubuntor460: làm tiếp nhỉ
<vubuntor460> làm sao hả anh!.. em đang sài thẻ nhớ là  USB FDD nhận ngon lành
<vubuntor460> mà không cài được
<vubuntor460> remove disk and other media
<n2i> nó bảo thế ư?
<vubuntor460> dạ
<n2i> vậy đi ngủ tí đi, tôi ta học cách cài từ LAN, nhá :D
<n2i> *tối
<vubuntor460> vậy thôi em đi học bài đây có gì tôi em online
<vubuntor460> thank so much
<vubuntor460> bye anh
<n2i> tối nhá! :D 7h há!
<vubuntor460> ok
<vubuntor460> bye anh
<vubuntor675> alo
<vubuntor675> cho em hoi cac ung dung chay tren Gnome van chay dc tren KDe chu nhi
<vubuntor675> he nho
<vubuntor675> ...........
<vubuntor818> cac anh cho em hoi ban U 64bit co chay nhanh hon ban U 32 bit ko
<famihug> bạn có bao nhiêu GB ram?
<vubuntor818> 3G
<famihug> 3Gb thì cứ dùng 32 đi
<famihug> mình có 4 gb và đang dùng bản 64 nhưng cảm giác rất khó chịu. Không thấy nhanh hơn mà cái flash thì rất dở hơi
<vubuntor818> hic theo cai bang test cua benchmark thi
<vubuntor818> ban 64 co nhung ung dung chay gap 10 lan 32 ma
<vubuntor329> cac ban oi, minh can giup do
<vubuntor818> http://vozforums.com/showthread.php?t=800128
<bksupybot> Title: 32-bit, 32-bit PAE, 64-bit Kernel Benchmarks - vozForums (at vozforums.com)
<famihug> theo tớ nghĩ thì x64 khả năng tính tóan thì lớn hơn, nhanh hơn nhưng sẽ chỉ thấy rõ với những ứng dụng lớn
<vubuntor818> cac hieu ung do hoa co dc cai thien toc do ko
<famihug> có lẽ là có. Nếu điều ấy quan trọng với bạn thì cứ cài x64. Tớ không dugnf các hiêu ứng đồ họa vì chạy trên lap, tiết kiệm pin :D
<famihug> tốt nhất là vào trong forum lập cái topic đi, các pro h này chắc đi chợ nấu cơm hết rồi 8->
<famihug> ít nhất cái điều khiến tớ ghét x64 đang dùng là cái adobe flash player rất dở, nó nhảy loạn hình lên và ko xem full đc
<vubuntor818> hic to cai 32bit cung cu bi the chu dau gi la 64 bit
<famihug> cái 32 của tớ thì ko bị :D
<famihug> hỏi đi, cao thủ đi chợ về rồi kìa ;))
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor818> he he cac anh ne gio em cai Kubuntu 64 bit
<vubuntor818> co chay dc cac phan mem cua Gnome 32 bt ko?
<vubuntor818> va cai 64 bit thi no chay co nhah hon hon cai 32 bit ko
<vubuntor818> http://vozforums.com/showthread.php?t=800128
<bksupybot> Title: 32-bit, 32-bit PAE, 64-bit Kernel Benchmarks - vozForums (at vozforums.com)
<n2i> sao đú 64bit?
<vubuntor818> em xem do nhung da phan la cac ung dung em ko hiu lam
<vubuntor818> cho no tan dung het cai chip
<vubuntor329> minh cai ubuntu xong ko vao duoc mang, help me!
<vubuntor818> ban dung mang wifi hay mang wire
<vubuntor329> minh ko biet, minh ko phai dan tin hoc. minh dung adsl
<famihug> vubuntor329: bạn dùng mạng cắm dây hay ko cắm dây?
<vubuntor329> cam day ban a
<vubuntor818> o the ban cai ban U nao
<vubuntor329> ban 9.10
<vubuntor818> sao ko thu ban 10.10 xem sao
<vubuntor329> minh muon dia cua ban minh
<n2i> 9.10 thì sao nào?
<vubuntor329> cai thu xem sao
<n2i> nhét dây mạng vào nó ko có mạng sao?
<vubuntor818> chac co ko thi bo ay lam soa chat dc vs minh
<vubuntor329> minh cai song song win xp va ubuntu
<vubuntor329> win xp thi vao binh thuong
<vubuntor329> con ubuntu thi ko
<vubuntor329> dang dung win xp de chat ma
<n2i> đợi tí
<vubuntor329> yes sir
<n2i> ifconfig xem nó ra kết quả thế nào?
<vubuntor818> a ban Kbuntu va xai compiz nhu ban Ubuntu chu
<vubuntor818> ???
<n2i> cái này có thể là do chế độ tiết kiệm điện bên XP cũng nên
<n2i> vubuntor818: ?
<vubuntor329> Windows IP Configuration
<vubuntor329> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
<vubuntor329>  Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
<vubuntor818> Kubuntu van xai dc copiz chu
<vubuntor329> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
<vubuntor329> Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
<vubuntor329> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
<vubuntor329> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
<vubuntor329> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
<vubuntor329> ra nhieu day ban a
<n2i> vubuntor329: đang ở XP hả?
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor329> uh
<n2i> vubuntor818: xài ok thì phải
<vubuntor329> lam sao day ban
<n2i> vubuntor329: check cái này coi http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/M%E1%BA%A1ng,_m%E1%BA%A1ng_kh%C3%B4ng_d%C3%A2y,_v%C3%A0_c%C3%A1c_thi%E1%BA%BFt_b%E1%BB%8B_m%E1%BA%A1ng#Gi.E1.BA.A3i_quy.E1.BA.BFt_c.C3.A1c_v.E1.BA.A5n_.C4.91.E1.BB.81
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> á, cái link đã hoành
<vubuntor329> de minh xem sao nhe
<n2i> famihug: hu a diu? :D
<vubuntor329> thanks cac ban nhe, minh restart lai xem sao
<vubuntor353> anh Æ¡i cho em hoi
<vubuntor353> em cài cái Ubuntu = wubi rồi
<vubuntor353> h muốn cài thêm cái Kubuntu nữa
<vubuntor353> nhưng cai wubi bắt gỡ cái cũ ra thì làm sao ạ
<n2i> @@ cài thêm làm gì? thấy nó đẹp hơn sao?
<vubuntor353> ờ
<n2i> vào trong synaptic: Edit -> Mark package by task gì gì đó, tích vào Kubuntu-Desktop ấy
<n2i> chờ nó cài xong
<vubuntor353> đi quảng cáo thì phải xài K cho no hoa lệ
<n2i> logout ra
<vubuntor353> ko cài hăn luôn đi ko muốn bỏ cái Ubuntu cũ đi
<n2i> Ở chỗ login có lựa chọn KDE hay GNOME + vv...một số cái nữa, chọn KDE ấy => done!
<n2i> thế đó!
<vubuntor353> hic rồi em vùa làm xong nhưng mấy cái ưng dụng có giao diện thảm quá
<n2i> Nó có khác gì nhau đâu, chẳng qua cái mặt nó khác nhau thôi
<vubuntor353> ...
<vubuntor353> cài KDE-full luôn kìa
<n2i> đang ở đâu mà bảo là GUI thảm? cho cái ảnh đi
<vubuntor353> nhưng giao diện phần mềm quá là chán
<vubuntor353> hic xaais như ma ko vào luôn
<n2i> đó là do không tut lại thôi, có phải cài xong là có thể đâu
<n2i> cho coi cái ảnh nào!
<vubuntor682> ban oi minh lam theo roi ma van ko duoc
<vubuntor682> luc nay minh hoi ve chuyen ko vao mang duoc trong ubuntu ay
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor682> ban cho minh link cach cau hinh neywork duoc ko
<vubuntor682> net á»­ok
<vubuntor682> network
<nobawk> vubuntor682: ko vào đc mạng thì thử làm theo cái ở trên kia đi
<vubuntor682> minh lam theo roi ban ah
<nobawk> ko đc?
<vubuntor682> minh da bo dau tick trong phan power managerment roi
<vubuntor682> con Advanced-> Enable Mục Wake up on lan thi ko thay chu enable
<nobawk> ờ h reboot qua linux cem có lỗi ko
<nobawk> xem*
<vubuntor682> minh reboot roi ma ko dc
<vubuntor294> các bạn cho hỏi
<vubuntor294> trong chrome
<nobawk> vubuntor682: ồ
<vubuntor294> làm thế nào để khi kick chuột vào đường link thì nó bôi đen cả đường link luôn?
<nobawk> vubuntor682: card wifi hay wired, máy laptop hay desktop, model nào
<nobawk> double cờ lick?
<vubuntor682> wired
<vubuntor682> may desktop
<vubuntor294> ko
<vubuntor294> click 1 lần
<vubuntor294> như trong win ấy
<vubuntor682> trong bai huong dan co cau nay minh ko hieu
<vubuntor682> ban giai thich gium minh nha
<vubuntor682> Sau đó vào tab Advanced-> Enable Mục Wake up on lan.
<vubuntor682> minh ko thay chu Enable Mục Wake up on lan.
<nobawk> ko cần
<nobawk> cần cái power  management kia thôi
<vubuntor682> the thi minh lam roi
<nobawk> vào terminal gõ ifconfig -a
<vubuntor682> nhung van ko duoc
<nobawk> xem nó ra cái gì
<vubuntor682> lai phai reboot a
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> vào linux, sửa mới biết đc
<nobawk> vubuntor682: chạy đĩa live có bị ko?
<nobawk> vubuntor682: tiện chạy luôn lệnh
<nobawk> vubuntor682: lspci
<nobawk> vubuntor682: copy output ra
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor682
<ubot2> vubuntor682: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<nobawk> thôi đi ăn cơm cái đã
<vubuntor682> ok man
<vubuntor682> thanks
<vubuntor294> hic
<vubuntor294> có bạn nào biết làm thế nào để khi kick chuột vào đường link trong chrome thì nó bôi đen cả đường link như trong win ko
<vubuntor294> chỉ mình với
<vubuntor823> em không vào mạng nhưng mà cạc mạng cứ nháy hoài là sao anh(chị)!
<vubuntor823> anh(chị) có cách nào đó thì giúp em với! nó cứ nháy như điên! em nghĩ là do virus, nhưng mà Ubuntu thì làm gì mà có virus chứ!
<nobawk> nháy như lào?
<nobawk> ko vào đc mạng là ko vào đc chỗ nào?
<vubuntor823> nó cứ nháy bóng vàng thôi anh ạ!
<vubuntor823> em tắt hết các trình duyện rồi!
<vubuntor823> em tắt hết các trình duyệt rồi!
<n2i|Away> bắt nó không nháy coi :D
<vubuntor350> Co ai k cho em hoi chut :((
<vubuntor823> làm thế nào anh!
<n2i> vubuntor823: nó nháy là vì có dữ liệu đi ra đi vào
<n2i> chứ không nháy thì tức là ếu có net :P
<vubuntor350> Mat dien nen gio k vao dc ubuntu nua :((
<vubuntor823> rút ra thì không nháy nữa, nhưng mà cắm vào thì vẫn nháy như điên anh à!
<n2i> :D rút ra thì tất nhiên là không nháy rồi
<vubuntor937> hello
<vubuntor937> anh n2i
<vubuntor937> sorry i was late
<vubuntor937> i was busy
<vubuntor350> Co ai k Help em vs :((
<vubuntor350> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=14512
<bksupybot> Title: Không vào được Ubuntu sau khi mất điện - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor937> ban ơi bạn cài đĩa hay USB
<vubuntor937> ANH N2I
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor937> chào anh
<n2i> :D
 * n2i chưa ăn cơm
<vubuntor937> em cứ thử hoài mà nó vẫn vậy àh
<n2i> sao quái thế nhỉ?
<n2i> có thực mới vực được đạo
 * n2i ăn cơm đã, ráng chờ nhé :D
<n2i> .g install ubuntu minimal
<vubuntor937> ??
<vubuntor937> hay là có sử dụng le6ng CMD trong run không
<vubuntor937> để clear something
<vubuntor937> ??
<vubuntor937> có ne6nn phân vùng khi cài ubuntu qua USB?
<n2i> nên phân vùng là sao?
<n2i> đằng nào chả phải phân vùng lại
<n2i> ít nhất là format một phân vùng nào đó
<vubuntor937> chỉ em cách phân vùng đi
<vubuntor937> nhưng mà dung lượng C của em còn 650 MB àh
<n2i> boot bằng usb rồi à?
<n2i> tính dualboot trên netbook sao?
<n2i> có 8G cả thảy thôi mà :P
<vubuntor937> em đang tạo boot USB nà
<vubuntor937> nên ngưng lại hả anh
<n2i> tạo usb boot bằng universal usb installer?
<vubuntor937> dạ
<n2i> khi tạo xong rồi, nhét vào cái máy cậu đang ngồi đó, boot thử xem có được không?
<n2i> chứ nhét thẳng vào netbook nó không boot được thì cũng chẳng biết gì thêm cả
<vubuntor350> Co ai k help em vs :(( http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=14512
<bksupybot> Title: Không vào được Ubuntu sau khi mất điện - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor350> Co ai k help e vs :(( http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=14512
<bksupybot> Title: Không vào được Ubuntu sau khi mất điện - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor350> Help :(( http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=14512
<bksupybot> Title: Không vào được Ubuntu sau khi mất điện - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor350> help :(( http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=14512
<bksupybot> Title: Không vào được Ubuntu sau khi mất điện - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kenpham> chào cả nhà
<kenpham> em cai ibus unikey
<kenpham> mà chỉ gõ được telex
<kenpham> ko có chỗ chọn VNI
<CoconutCrab> bấm vô cái biểu tượng ibus-unikey, chọn VNI?
<kenpham> ko he co gi dinh den VNI
<kenpham> :(
<chammua> :(
 * CoconutCrab bấm thấy có này
<nobawk> có thấy cái hình ở góc phải bên dưới ko?
<nobawk> bấm vào chữ telex sẽ có vni :3
<chammua> cấu hình phpmyadmin ở đâu vậy mấy huynh?
<chammua> xài ku mysql query browser giờ không chạy được localhost/xampp :|
<chammua> @ MySQL said:   #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)   :(
 * _Tux_ nhìn thấy chữ SQL
 * _Tux_ cười đểu
<vubuntor350> help :(( http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=14512
<bksupybot> Title: Không vào được Ubuntu sau khi mất điện - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor023> chào các bạn
<vubuntor023> mình đang sử dụng ubuntu
<vubuntor023> phiên bản conpiz trong bản  ubuntu 10 là phiên bản nào vậy?
<nobawk> vô synaptic mà xem
<chammua> ở thư mục /opt/lampp/etc có file php.ini làm thế nào để mở nó với gedit vậy mấy huynh
<vubuntor023> làm sao để cài 3d windows plugin cho compiz vậy các bạn
<_Tux_> chammua: thì mở nó băng gedit =))
<chammua> haizz đc rồi a
<chammua> khi nãy xớn xác mở = lệnh mà chả biết gõ thế nào :|
<vubuntor023> làm sao để cài thêm plugin cho compiz vậy các bạn?
<Lokiheero> http://asset.soup.io/asset/1645/3085_bb33_400.jpeg quăng bom
<vubuntor838> co ai o day ko ah
<vubuntor838> cho em hoi ti
<vubuntor838> ve phan vung file system cua Ubuntu
<vubuntor838> luc cai dat em chi de 3GB
<vubuntor838> bay gio cap nhat phien ban Ubuntu thi bi het dung luong bo nho
<vubuntor838> gio muon nang cap them thi lam the nao?
<vubuntor838> em la newbie
<n2i> resize phân vùng đó
<n2i> cài dualboot hay thế nào?
<vubuntor838> virtual thoi
<vubuntor838> e vua doc tren trang chu ubuntu
<_Tux_> ubuntu là cái gì
<_Tux_> có ăn được hem ?
<vubuntor838> co cai wubi add virtual disk
<vubuntor838> tai ve 1 file .bin
<vubuntor838> nhung khong thay no luu vao dau ca :|
<_Tux_> vubuntor838: ở file .disk
<vubuntor838> e muon resize cai virtual disk thoi
<vubuntor838> vi luc cai bang wubi
<vubuntor838> thi e chi de co 3GB
<vubuntor838> gio full roi
<vubuntor838> nen khong biet lam the nao
<vubuntor838> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor838: Google It
<vubuntor252> hic
<_Tux_> .g resize virtual disk wubi ubuntu
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371
<vubuntor252> ff vua bi crash
<bksupybot> Title: HOWTO: Resize the WUBI virtual disk - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor252> cai nay ko can phan mem gi them ha a :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor252: ai biết :))
<_Tux_> chưa làm thử bao giờ :)
<vubuntor252> sac
<vubuntor252> haizzz
<_Tux_> vubuntor252: có cài wubi làm gì đâu
<_Tux_> mà phải resize :)
<n2i> rành ghét mấy ông lên đây mà có cái từ "sặc" đó
<_Tux_> n2i: à uhm
<n2i> cảm giác như không tôn trọng người đang nói chuyện cùng - người giúp đỡ.
<n2i> _Tux_: có xài otr với irssi không? chỉ dẫn với. đỡ phải đọc docs :P
<n2i> http://i.imgur.com/EltEY.png đang join mười mấy channel lận
<_Tux_> n2i: otr là cái gì ?
<n2i> thấy ghi off-the record messenge
<_Tux_> clgt ?
 * n2i muốn thử xem sao
<n2i> ẹc
<n2i> mình add 2 nick gmail của mình vào pidgin, sau đó pm và thử làm cái otr, vẫn được, thấy hài hài :P
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-05
<vubuntor465> có ai không
<Stanley00> bạn cứ hỏi, chả có ai đâu :))
<vubuntor465> tình hình là mình có cái server làm raid 0 ở cứng gần 300Gb.mình cài ubuntu chọn partition là 100GB jo còn gần 200GB nữa ai biết làm thế nào để mình có thể thấy nó và chứa dữ liệu không.( ubuntu bản server ko có giao diện nha ))
<Stanley00> nobawk: server kìa sn...
<vubuntor465> có ai biết không
<Stanley00> vubuntor465: bạn thử lệnh mount chưa?
<vubuntor465> bạn nói đi
<vubuntor465> muont như thế nào để nó hiện partition đó lên
<vubuntor465> mình dùng lệnh nào để cho thấy dc partion còn lại
<Stanley00> vubuntor465: bạn không biết lệnh mount à? cho mình xem kết quả lệnh "sudo fdisk -l"
<vubuntor465> nó hiện lên 1 dòng disk /dev/mapper/server-root doesn't contain a valid partition table
<vubuntor465> mình nghĩ đó là parti còn lại
<vubuntor465> nhÆ°ng ;la
<vubuntor465> nhưng làm sao cho nó hiện lên dung lượng dc
<Stanley00> vubuntor465: hmm, vậy thì mình thua, chưa đụng tới raid bao giờ, bạn thử search google đi nha... "ubuntu mount raid"
<nobawk> cần gì giao diện :3
<vubuntor465> hi google sáng jo mà ko ra
<vubuntor465> nên mình mới lên đây hỏi
<vubuntor465> phải có lệnh j để muont nó hiên lên chứ
<vubuntor465> khổ nổi jo ko biết partition đó jo nằm ở đâu và tên j
<vubuntor465> :D
<vubuntor465> jay là ko có ai biết luôn ak
<Stanley00> nobawk: sn giúp đi, raid thì /me chịu
<Stanley00> vubuntor465: bạn có thể chờ, hoặc gõ /join #ubuntu để qua kênh đó hỏi, tiếng anh nha
<vubuntor465> oh
<nobawk> có thấy hỏi gì đâu :))
<tanqui> alo có ai không?
<tanqui> cho tớ hỏi có ai dùng GNOME 3 chưa?
<tanqui> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjudbrvf<hhp
<nobawk> chÆ°a
<nobawk> mình anti-gnome ko biết mấy năm rồi chưa dùng :))
<tanqui> tại sao lại vậy?
<tanqui> hôm nay mới cài cái gnome3 thấy dùng cũng ok mà bạn?>
<nobawk> đơn giản là ko thích :))
<tanqui> cho minh hỏi mình đang tính mua 1 laptop có dedicated VGA  không biết nó có thực sự  dùng được không?
<Cooly> .g fsck me
<vubuntor725> xin chào
<vubuntor725> em có một câu hỏi
<vubuntor725> khi em nâng cấp lên ubuntu 12.04 beta
<vubuntor725> thì mặc dù dùng với quyện ROOT
<vubuntor725> quyền root
<vubuntor725> nhưng không thể sao chép tập tin trong các phân vùng
<vubuntor725> tất cả các phân vùng ngoại trừ phần vùng cài ubuntu đều chuyển quyền hạn mặc định là chỉ đọc
<vubuntor725> :(
<vubuntor725> hello
<vubuntor725> còn có ai không ạ
<vubuntor725> giúp em với
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> là sao
<C4NoC> hẻm hiểu
<vubuntor725> hiện tượng này xảy ra khi nâng cấp từ bản dưới lên bản cao hơn
<C4NoC> thì vào /etc/fstab
<C4NoC> cho option mount là rw
<C4NoC> ủa
<vubuntor725> :D
<C4NoC> đâu có ta
<C4NoC> :D
<vubuntor725> em thá»­ ngay
<C4NoC> ờ có
<C4NoC> :D
<vubuntor725> chỉ cho phép chỉnh đặc tính 2 phần vùng ạ
<vubuntor725> root và swap
<vubuntor725> không thấy của các phân vùng còn lại
<vubuntor725> file:///home/chicken/Desktop/Screenshot%20at%202012-03-05%2017:56:04.png
<CoconutCrab> okay
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> file:///
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> đọc kiểu gì
<vubuntor725> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<vubuntor725> vào thì thấy không ghi các phân vùng ngoài
<vubuntor725> chỉ có swap và root thôi
<vubuntor725> ý em là sau khi nâng cấp lên các phiên bản mới
<vubuntor725> thì quyền truy nhập trên các phân vùng còn lại là "read only "
<vubuntor725> ? kì lạ không ạ
<vubuntor725> hello :D
<vubuntor725> ha ha
<vubuntor725> anh KHanh cotext
<vubuntor725> xem em với
<vubuntor725> sao khi em nâng cấp lên phiên bản mới
<vubuntor725> thì toàn mất quyền admin hoặc root với các phân vùng ngoài ubuntu
<vubuntor725> :(
<vubuntor725> có ai không vậy ta
<vubuntor725> ???
<vubuntor725> lâu quá ạ
<vubuntor725> vấn đề này em không tự giải quyết đươc
<C4NoC> thì mount nó lại, rw
<vubuntor725> dùng lệnh hả
<vubuntor725> em chỉ chmod tập tin
<vubuntor725> chưa làm với folder bao giờ
<vubuntor725> :(
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor725> khi bật thư mục chính lên thì có thể thấy tất cả các phân vùng
<vubuntor725> nên chắc không cần phải mount nữa
<vubuntor725> :D
<vubuntor725> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lebjzi8YSqw
<vubuntor725> vừa quay demo phát
<vubuntor725> à dùng lệnh mount với tham số rw hả pro
<vubuntor725> em chỉ nghe qua
<vubuntor725> chưa từng làm
<vubuntor725> kiểu như này ạ "mount -rw /dev/sda1"
<C4NoC> mount -o rw /dev/sdax /mount/point
<C4NoC> mount -o rw,remount /dev/sdax /mount/point
<vubuntor725> chỉ thay đổi tham số "x" thôi ạ
<vubuntor725> ???
<vubuntor725> hay cả point nữa
<C4NoC> x với cái mount point á
<C4NoC> ai biết mount thế nào
<vubuntor725> point là tên mình muốn đặt hả
<vubuntor725> :D
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor725> chút quay lại vậy
<vubuntor725> giờ em không có quyền tháo gắn kết ổ nên chắc lỗi
<vubuntor725> :(
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor725> mà sao không thấy chỉ rõ hệ thống tập tin vậy
<vubuntor725> vì khi dùng lệnh mount -o rw,remount /dev/sdax /mount/point
<vubuntor725> thì nó không hiểu định mount theo kiểu gì
<vubuntor725> :(
<vubuntor725> thôi cứ out đã
<vubuntor725> tối lên hỏi tiếp
<vubuntor673> hello
<vubuntor673> xin chào một buổi tối tốt lành
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor673> lúc nãy stanley 00 trên diễn dàn
<vubuntor673> mình có hỏi vụ đặt quyền hạn cho tập tin và phân vùng trên ubuntu
<vubuntor673> sau khi minh nâng cấp mỗi phiên bản lên bản mới hơn
<Stanley00> à, ra là bạn đó à?
<vubuntor673> thì đều không thể xóa hay ghi hay tạo file được
<vubuntor673> uhm
<vubuntor673> chính mình
<vubuntor673> hỏi long tóc gáy
<vubuntor673> tìm trong sách cũng ko thấy
<vubuntor673> wiki không ai viết
<vubuntor673> :D
<Stanley00> giờ bạn umount rồi mount lại cái phân vùng đó rồi cho mình xem output các lệnh sau nha "mount" và "ls -l /media"
<vubuntor673> mình chưa mount thì chắc không phải unmount rồi :D
<Stanley00> :D
<vubuntor673> "dr-x------ 1 chicken chicken 20480 Mar  4 21:47 STORE dr-x------ 1 chicken chicken 12288 Mar  3 16:16 Win7"
<vubuntor673> kết quả đó
<vubuntor673> "tổng 32 dr-x------ 1 chicken chicken 20480 Mar  4 21:47 STORE dr-x------ 1 chicken chicken 12288 Mar  3 16:16 Win7"
<Stanley00> no, thế này thì chả xem được đâu
<Stanley00> bạn post lên chỗ này này
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor673> có 2 dòng thôi
<vubuntor673> http://paste.ubuntu.com/869828/
<vubuntor673> hay mình viết thiếu nhỉ
<Stanley00> đủ rồi, nhưng dài thì nên đưa lên đó cho dễ nhìn bạn à, bạn mount mấy ổ đó bằng cách nào thế?
<vubuntor673> sorry
<vubuntor673> mình toàn dùng chuột click
<vubuntor673> chứ không viết mount  media/STORE đâu
<Stanley00> lạ nhỉ, chả nhẽ ubuntu lại đổi chính sách nữa à?
<vubuntor673> điều đó có  ảnh hưởng gì sao ?
<Stanley00> bạn paste nội dung file /etc/fstab và /etc/mtab lên dùm mình luôn nha
<vubuntor673> trong fstab không ghi địa chỉ 2 phân vùng cũ của mình là STORE và Ưin7
<vubuntor673> Win7
<vubuntor673> http://paste.ubuntu.com/869845/
<vubuntor673> đó là các phân vùng
<Stanley00> vubuntor673: bạn thử mở terminal lên gõ lệnh "chmod +w /media/*" xem
<Stanley00> tạm thời lệnh đó có thể cho bạn ghi xóa, nhưng mỗi lần mount phải chạy lại
<nobawk> :3
<Stanley00> hoặc cũng có thể nhấp phải vô thư mục rồi permission, set thành read write
<vubuntor673> :D
<vubuntor673> :D mình đang ghi hình cái vụ đó
<Stanley00> nobawk: sn có nghe vụ này chưa? /me hết NTFS để xác nhận rồi
<vubuntor673> đang chuyện là đọc và ghi
<vubuntor673> chuẩn bị áp dụng thì nó biến mất hết :D
<vubuntor673> không đươc  theo cách thứ 2
<nobawk> Stanley00: vụ gì?
<Stanley00> nobawk: upgrade lên 12.04, mount ntfs read only?
<vubuntor673> ys
<nobawk> readonly hay ko là do mình thôi :3
<vubuntor673> uhm
<nobawk> điền béng vào fstab thế là xong
<vubuntor673> mình đang đọc bài automount trên diễn đàn
<vubuntor673> chắc phải chỉnh thủ công
<vubuntor673> uhm đugns
<nobawk> vubuntor673: bạn thử paste nội dung của file mtab xem sao
<nobawk> cat /etc/mtab
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor673
<ubot2`> vubuntor673: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor673> http://paste.ubuntu.com/869861/
<vubuntor673> đó chính nó :D
<nobawk> vubuntor673: bây h là đang write đc hay ko write đc?
<Stanley00> cái file này lạ nhỉ? giống như là bị chỉnh sửa rồi hay sao á
<nobawk> Stanley00: có phải fstab đâu
<nobawk> vubuntor673: thée kia là write đc rồi đúng ko
<nobawk> nhưng mà chmod ko có ý nghĩa đúng ko?
<Stanley00> nobawk: haha, nhầm :(
<vubuntor673> :D
<vubuntor673> làm ntn được không nhỉ
<vubuntor673> thêm thủ công
<vubuntor673> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=145598
<nobawk> Stanley00: bê cái mtab vào fstab cũng đc mà :D
<vubuntor673> nhưng mà vốn trong /media đã có 2 phân vùng đó
<nobawk> vubuntor673: ờ thêm thủ công thì chắc chắn đc
<nobawk> còn ko thì remount lại cái phân vùng kia
<vubuntor673> vấn đề không lỗi ở mount
<vubuntor673> mà là mount xong toàn là read only thôi :(
<nobawk> vubuntor673: điều vào fstab là ok
<nobawk> vubuntor673: điều thêm uid=1000
<vubuntor673> điền vào ?
<nobawk> 1000 là id mặc định
<nobawk> vubuntor673: như cái hướng dẫn trên forum
<vubuntor673> :D
<vubuntor673> điền như thế này đúng không @nobawk http://paste.ubuntu.com/869871/
<vubuntor673> hey
<nobawk> vubuntor673: coi lại xem đúng cái UUID chưa
<vubuntor866> hello nobawk an Stanley 00
<vubuntor866> kết quả thành công mĩ mãn
<vubuntor866> :D
<vubuntor866> cám ơn các bạn nhiều lắm
<nobawk> :3
<Stanley00> congrat
<vubuntor234> alo
<vubuntor234> chao tat ca
<redlotus> hi
<vubuntor234> cho minh hoi? minh co o cung dang de NTFS minh muon gan vao may sd ubuntu vay no nhan ra du lieu ko vay
<CoconutCrab> được
<vubuntor234> cam on
<vubuntor234> minh chua sd ubuntu lan nao het
<vubuntor234> hom nay dinh down ve sd thu
<vubuntor955> Mình mới học sử dụng Ubuntu
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor955> Ai chỉ giúp mình làm sao chỉnh được độ phân giải của màn hình
<nobawk> vào display
<vubuntor955> Mình cài bản tiếng Việt
<nobawk> vubuntor955: chắc có chỗ màn hình ở đâu đó
<nobawk> ko dùng bản tiếng việt nên ko rõ
<vubuntor773> alo
<vubuntor773> chao cac bac
<vubuntor773> cho em hoi co bac nao da xai backtrack chua
<vubuntor773> em thay no base ubuntu
<vubuntor773> nen dinh cai full cac phan mem cua backtrack tren ubuntu
<vubuntor773> vay em co the kiem nguon cua cac phan mem do o dau nhi
<vubuntor773> ?????????
<vubuntor454> có ai ko nhỉ
<vubuntor454> :)
<vubuntor454> mọi người có ai còn đó ko
<vubuntor824> Ai chỉ mình cách chỉnh tần số làm tươi màn hình với
<vubuntor824> 60Hz nhức mắt quá
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-06
<nguyenthientam> Hi
<nguyenthientam> Có ai biết cài https trên Ubuntu chỉ mình với
<nguyenthientam1> Mình muốn cài https trên apache ubuntu. Có ai biết thì chỉ mình với
<vubuntor609> chao bac!
<vubuntor609> minh moi sai ubuntu nen gap chuc rac roi, co bac nao biet chi dum nhe
<nobawk> wut?
<vubuntor609> khi minh dong cua so ubuntu  thanh cong cu an mat tieu khong biet lay ra the nao
<nobawk> vubuntor609: thanh công cụ nào?
<vubuntor609> dang mo nhac tren web ma khong vao lai den tat dc nua
<vubuntor639> sorry
<vubuntor639> co ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor639> sao dong cua so hien hanh, trang lam viec an mat
<vubuntor639> khong biet lay ra bang cach nao
<vubuntor614> xin chao cac bac
<vubuntor614> minh la linh moi su dung ubuntu
<favadi> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor614> minh dang gap mot van de nho mong cac bac chi giao
<vubuntor614> khi toi dong cua so lam viec trang hien hanh an mat
<vubuntor614> lam cach nao vao lai dc ?
<vubuntor614> vd dang nghe nhac truc tuyen khi dong cua so lai trang web an mat ma nhac van phat
<vubuntor614> khong biet cach nao vao lai dc
<favadi> có thể đâu là lỗi của flash
<vubuntor614> khong trang lam viec nao cung vay
<vubuntor614> soan thao van ban cung vay
<favadi> bạn nêu rõ hơn xem
<favadi> khi soạn thảo văn bản thì sao?
<favadi> mình cũng không nắm được `trang làm việc` là gì
<vubuntor614> la minh dong cua so min lai la trang an mat
<vubuntor614> khong con hien thu nho ben duoi nua
<favadi> nó ko hiện ở thanh bên tay trái ?
<vubuntor614> thanh ben duoi
<vubuntor614> bua truoc thi co
<vubuntor614> may bua nay doc cai gi ma biet mat tieu
<favadi> bạn xài bản bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor614> 11.10
<favadi> ủa 11.10 sao có thanh ở dưới ta
<favadi> bạn dùng DE nào?
<vubuntor614> bua truoc dong cua so min lai thi co hinh chu nhat nho ben duoi
<vubuntor614> clic vao thi mo lai dc
<favadi> có lẽ bạn chụp màn hình gửi lên thì rõ hơn
<vubuntor614> bua nay han bien mat tiu roi
<vubuntor614> bay gio minh dong cua so lai de ra ngoai la khong vao lai dc
<favadi> thực sự là mình không hiểu vấn đề lắm
<favadi> :|
<vubuntor614> file:///home/hanh/Pictures/Screenshot%20at%202012-03-06%2015:01:53.png
<vubuntor614> ban co nhan dc hinh khong?
<favadi> bạn gửi hình thế này thì nhận thế nào
<favadi> bạn up lên một trang up hình nào đó đi
<vubuntor614> de minh mo ta lai nhe
<vubuntor614> khi mo trinh duyet web len chang han
<vubuntor614> mo nhac ok
<vubuntor614> khi dong cua so minimize lai
<vubuntor614> trang web an mat luon
<vubuntor614> mac du van nghe dc nhac
<vubuntor614> minh khong thay thanh thu nho ben duoi de vao lai
<vubuntor614> bua truoc dong cua so minimize thi co hinh chu nhat nho ben duoi click la vao lai dc
<vubuntor614> bua nay mat tieu lun
<vubuntor614> bac van con do chu?
<favadi> nghe như bạn đang xài gnome 2
<favadi> cơ maf bạn bảo xài ubuntu 11.10 neen mình mới thấy hơi lạ
<vubuntor614> dung roi minh sai ubuntu 11.10
<favadi> bạn cài cắm những gì, tại sao 11.10 lại có que nằm bên dưới nhỉ
 * favadi vả vào mặt khanh_coltech nobawk C4NoC
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor614> thoi minh cam on bac nhe
<vubuntor614> de luot web tim thu
<vubuntor614> tai mo ta co le bac chua hieu
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> nhìn favadi cười cười
<vubuntor411> CoconutCrab: cái này sao nó hem chạy nhỉ?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-07
<vubuntor658> cứu tôi với !
<vubuntor658> name
 * _Tux_ đi gọi 115
<vubuntor658> 115 không có biết IT
<vubuntor658> T___T
<vubuntor658> tìm mãi Google cũng không có cách
<vubuntor658> mình muốn gở bỏ cái Ubuntu 11.04 sau khi cài song song nó với Ubuntu 8.04
<_Tux_> thế muốn dùng ubuntu nào ?
<_Tux_> Ubuntu 8.04 hết support rồi nhá :)
<C4NoC> xài 10.04 ko xài
<vubuntor658> ừ
<vubuntor658> mà mình gặp vấn đề khá là nguy hiểm
<C4NoC> 8.04 với chả 11.04
<vubuntor658> cty cấp cho máy ubuntu 8
<vubuntor658> mình cài cái ubuntu 11.04 vô song song (vì 8 xấu quá)
<vubuntor658> sợ mất ubuntu 8 nên mình cài song song
<C4NoC>  // thì sao
<C4NoC> xài dzô tư
<vubuntor658> đến 1 hôm mình gở ubuntu 11.04 cài bằng đĩa ubuntu 11 = cách format phân vùng của ubuntu 11
<vubuntor658> thế là boot vào không được T___T
<vubuntor658> grub boot không hiện danh sách boot nữa
<vubuntor658> mình nghĩ nó không có vấn đề gì mới đúng chứ huhu
<vubuntor658> sợ đụng chạm cái ubuntu 8 vì nó là đồ cty cài mình chỉ có quyền user trên đó
<_Tux_> bạn này ở viettel ?
<C4NoC> héc rút cái 8.04 đi
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> rồi tha hồ sửa
<vubuntor658> ở Gameloft ^^
<_Tux_> .g gameloft
<bkphenny> TypeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute '__getitem__' (file "/home/chungbd/bot/phenny/modules/search.py", line 22, in result)
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> tởm thế
<C4NoC> ói hết cả ra kìa
<vubuntor658> thế mới mửa
<vubuntor658> giờ mình nên làm gì
<vubuntor658> mà mình backup cái phân vùng 11.04 rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor658: thế bạn muốn những gì >
<vubuntor658> phục hồi lại thì máy chạy ok
<vubuntor658> mình muốn tống khứ cái ubuntu 11.04 ra khỏi ổ cứng mà máy vẫn boot vào ubuntu 8 đươc
<vubuntor658> để tránh tụi nó thanh tra máy...hic hic
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> thế cài cái grub riêng ra
<_Tux_> hành vi này có vẻ không được minh bạch lắm nhở =)
<C4NoC> boot vào 8.0
<C4NoC> thế thoai
<vubuntor658> ừa ^^
<vubuntor658> hành vi này là hành xâm phạm máy công ty gì đó ^^
<C4NoC> xâm phạm jề
<vubuntor658> máy cty cấp ^^ nó chỉ cho read only
<C4NoC> 8.04 vẫn nguyên xi đóa
 * _Tux_ cũng không thấy xâm phạm
<C4NoC> có làm gì đâu mà bảo xâm phạm
<vubuntor658> ừ
<C4NoC> hô hô
<_Tux_> cty cấp máy cho dùng thì mình làm mô chả được
<vubuntor658> sợ cái nó kêu : cụ phá quá thế này...
<vubuntor658> cho cụ cái cảnh cáo ...
<_Tux_> thằng ẹc min nào cài 8.04 cho cũng là thằng ẹc min dởm
<C4NoC> túm lại, là cài cái grub vào
<C4NoC> sửa cho nó boot 8.04
<_Tux_> ờ
<C4NoC> chứ có gì phải xoắn
<_Tux_> cài grub rồi update grub là xong
<vubuntor658> mình đã hiểu
<vubuntor658> mình nên dùng grub nào bây giờ
<vubuntor658> loại nào cũng được phải không
<C4NoC> thích gì xài đó
<favadi> có mỗi grub 1 với grub 2 chứ còn mấy loại :|
<vubuntor658> mình hay thấy mỗi khi nó boot thì nó để grub 1.99
<vubuntor658> vậy là mình đã hiểu
<vubuntor658> thằng admin nó đang làm chuyện update máy nhân viên lên ver 10
<vubuntor658> ubuntu 10 cho anh em...
<vubuntor658> do nó gửi thông báo hoài
<vubuntor658> nên mình mới phải gở bỏ ubutnu 11
<favadi> gameloft phát máy cho nhân viên xài mà chính sách chặt chẽ thế cơ à?
<C4NoC> tất nhiên
<C4NoC> chỗ nào chả thế
<favadi> sao công ty mình phát máy cho nhân viên xong chả thấy cài cắm gì nhỉ :|
<vubuntor635> alo có ai không
<vubuntor635> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<vubuntor635> card wifi của mình như trên mà U 11.10 không nhận, có bạn nào biết làm sao cho nó nhận không?
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> vubuntor635: http://askubuntu.com/questions/67437/how-do-i-install-a-driver-for-an-atheros-ar9285
<vubuntor635> thank bạn
<n0bawk> vubuntor635: máy bạn là laptop assus à?
<vubuntor635> mình là dell vostro 3450
<n0bawk> vubuntor635: dùng chung với windows thì thử disable cái network-pm xem
<n0bawk> !network-pm
<ubot2`> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<vubuntor917> cho em hoi chut
<vubuntor917> tại sao nghe nhạc trên youtube
<n0bawk> hết chút rồi đó bạn
<vubuntor917> những file nhạc có khi đến vài chục MB không bị giật
<vubuntor917> tại sao nghe nhạc trên zing hay nct thì lại giật
<vubuntor917> hết chút rồi thì thêm chút nữa :D
<n0bawk> chắc do mạng chậm
<vubuntor917> hì hì
<n0bawk> mấy thằng isp vn củ chuối lắm
<vubuntor917> 5M chắc phải nghe nhạc được chứ nhỉ
<n0bawk> ví dụ fpt thì chặn nct hoặc zing, để cho user dùng nhạc số chẳng hạn
<vubuntor917> thế hở
<n0bawk> vubuntor917: nó chặn béng rồi thì có mà đc 5M khối
<vubuntor917> hì hì có khi cả nhạc số luôn
<n0bawk> nói chung giựt thì chắc do đường truyền
<n0bawk> chứ mình xài bình thường có bị sao đâu :3
<n0bawk> vubuntor917: hmm, thế hơi lạ :D
<n0bawk> chắc cần thêm thời gian nghiên cứu xem vì sao :3
<vubuntor917> play thử một bài trên nhạc số
<n0bawk> vubuntor917: play nhạc trên máy ok?
<n0bawk> hoặc check lại cái flash và plugin xem đang dùng cái gì
<vubuntor917> oki chứ
<vubuntor917> 1080 còn mà
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> thế chịu :))
<vubuntor917> :d
<vubuntor917> kiểm tra flash đang ở vs nào thì làm ntn vậy
<vubuntor917> :D
<vubuntor917> 11.1.102.62
<vubuntor917> :D
<n0bawk> dpkg -l | grep flash
<vubuntor917> nó đấy
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor917> hê nản
<vubuntor917> giờ nghe nhạc toàn phải chơi trên youtube
<vubuntor917> thôi cám ơn
<vubuntor917> mình té đây
<vubuntor917> :-h
<vubuntor049> co anh nao ol ko
<vubuntor049> giup em xem co ban vmware nao chay tren ubuntu 11.10 ko a
<kid__> vubuntor049: hôm nay ngày lễ
<kid__> hem support à nha:)
<vubuntor049> hux
<vubuntor049> em dang co vc can dung may ao
<vubuntor049> su huynh giup em voi
<kid__> vubuntor049:  virtual box
<vubuntor049> chúc bà con anh chị em trong 4rum có ngày 8/3 như ý muốn nha :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor049: nếu là con gái thì ... 08/03 còn support
<_Tux_> anh em cố gắng đợi ngày 09/03 vậy nhá :D
<kid__> yep
<kid__> ngày này chỉ support nữ
<vubuntor049> hux
<vubuntor049> thiên vị thế sư huynh
<_Tux_> vubuntor049: tốt nhất là nhờ bạn gái/em gái/người yêu vào hỏi hộ
<kid__> đời vỗn dĩ hem công bằng
<vubuntor049> :-ss
<kid__> thiên vị chi
<vubuntor049> thế anh biết em là con gái hay con trai
<vubuntor049> :D
 * _Tux_ default là con zai
<_Tux_> nicolai kutonhuphich
<CoconutCrab> wut?
<vubuntor049> làm gì có lý do chứ
<vubuntor049> xì
<CoconutCrab> dùng virtualbox đi
<vubuntor049> mà mấy anh ko chuẩn bị đồ đạc mai chiến đấu vs mấy chị đi còn chờ gì nữa :))
<vubuntor049> @conconutcrab : em dang down ve roi anh ạ, thanks anh nhé !
 * _Tux_ súng đạn sẵn sàng rồi
<_Tux_> chuẩn bị gì nữa
<vubuntor049> hux
<vubuntor049> "áo giáp" =))
<_Tux_> Trời không mưa sao mặc áo mưa
<_Tux_> =))
 * _Tux_ thôi lạc đề cmnr
<vubuntor049> :))
<kid__> về đúng nơi tán nhảm đi
<vubuntor049> :P
<kid__> vubuntor049: vào vnluser chém gió đi
<vubuntor049> em ko hiểu
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-08
<vubuntor537> alo
<vubuntor537> cac ban cho minh hoi voi
<vubuntor537> minh cai may in Canon2900
<vubuntor537> in duoc roi
<vubuntor537> nhung reset lai may thi khong in duoc nua
<vubuntor537> la no bi lam sao vay
<MeiMei> kiểm tra xem trong printer status xem nó báo gì
<vubuntor537> no bao processing 1 luc
<vubuntor537> sau do bao Held
<vubuntor537> khong in duoc nua
<vubuntor537> bay gio con khong in duoc gi luon
<vubuntor537> luc moi cai xong con in duoc 2 trang
<vubuntor537> reset lai may tinh gio khong in duoc luon
<MeiMei> vào printing xem nó có tạo ra 1 máy in ảo nữa k, nếu có thì del nó đi mới in đc
<vubuntor537> k co
<vubuntor537> chi co duy nhat 1 Canon2900
<vubuntor537> thay moi cai LBP2900
<MeiMei> trước cũng cài xong in đc saulaij mất k in đc, các sn ở đây chỉ dùng ----> captstatusui -p lbp2900 để kiểm tra sau đó reset lại máy in thì thấy nó chạy :)
<vubuntor537> captstatusui -p lbp2900
<MeiMei> vâng :)
<vubuntor537> sudo captstatusui -p lbp2900
<vubuntor537> thay hien ra cai gi ay
<MeiMei> hỏi ns nobawk kia kìa, em chỉ nhớ trước đc chỉ như thế thui :)
<vubuntor537> n0bawk oi
<vubuntor537> giup minh cai
<MeiMei> vubuntor537: làm như này xem nè http://imgur.com/5ntZa
<MeiMei> :)
<vubuntor537> cho minh cai link de post cai loi len voi
<vubuntor537> no dai qua
<vubuntor537> 10 dong
<MeiMei> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor537> http://paste.ubuntu.com/873941/
<vubuntor537> no bi the nay
<vubuntor537> cho minh chut nha
<vubuntor537> minh reset may
<MeiMei> _Tux_: anh gỡ cho bác vu...537 kia vụ máy in kìa :)
<_Tux_> MeiMei: anh sắp ra ngoài rồi
<_Tux_> MeiMei: chúc em mùng 8/3 vui vẻ nha :)
<MeiMei> _Tux_: hì, em cảm ơn anh nha :)
<n0bawk> ai cần giúp chi?
<MeiMei> :)
<MeiMei> n0bawk: cái bác nào đó hỏi máy in :)
<MeiMei> hỏi xong chắc quit lun òi
<MeiMei> :D
<vubuntor521> alo
<vubuntor521> n0bawk giup minh ve cai may in canon2900 voi
<vubuntor521> reset lai may tinh no khong in duoc nua
<vubuntor521> status bao Held
<n0bawk> vubuntor521: hỏi chuyên gia MeiMei kìa
<MeiMei> n0bawk: anh chỉ ng ta, chứ em biết gì ờ, lần trước em cũng bị vậy nhưng mà h quên hết òi :)
<MeiMei> n0bawk: mà anh Cá làm chứ em làm đâu mờ
 * MeiMei dốt mù  hong bít gì về máy tính 
<n0bawk> MeiMei: anh chả biết, mà chỉ mất thời gian quá
<n0bawk> lần trước chỉ chỉ có mí bạn làm đc mà chả nhớ
<n0bawk> các bạn ấy làm ra sao :3
<MeiMei> n0bawk: em k có chuyên môn, lần anh Cá làm em chụp lại vừa up lên , bảo xem thử xem như nào
<vubuntor287> cho mình hỏi có phần mềm nào giúp tiết kiệm pin trên U11.10 không
<C4NoC> có
<C4NoC> tắt hết wifi, ko chạy gì nặng, tắt luôn màn hình
<vubuntor287> phần mềm nào vậy bạn
<vubuntor287> :))
<C4NoC> chắc cũng dc cả ngày
<vubuntor287> pin mình 6 cell chạy U được hơn 2h một tí
<n0bawk> giảm độ sáng màn hình
<n0bawk> cấu hình laptop-mode
<n0bawk> giảm freq
<n0bawk> có khi chạy đc 4h cũng nên :))
<CoconutCrab> giảm độ sáng đi
<CoconutCrab> được nhiều phết
<n0bawk> vubuntor287: muốn dùng lâu thì bạn phải hiểu cái gì tốn điện, rồi bảo cái máy thế này thế kia để đỡ tốn điện :P
<CoconutCrab> unity nhai pin ?
<vubuntor287> giảm độ sáng nhưng dùng wifi thế chắc tốn à :|
<CoconutCrab> wifi chắc chắn tốn rồi
<CoconutCrab> đứng gần access point sẽ đỡ tốn hơn đấy
<vubuntor287> mình đọc wiki, gõ lệnh : sudo gedit /etc/default/acpi-support
<vubuntor287> rồi kg thấy dòng enable_laptop_mode đâu cả
<kid__> d
<CoconutCrab> well.....
<CoconutCrab> dùng powertop đi
<vubuntor287> ok, để mình thử
<vubuntor287> trong wiki còn có mục hướng dẫn giảm xung nhịp
<vubuntor287> nhưng mình không biết tìm CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor  ở đâu
<CoconutCrab> mặc định nó có
<CoconutCrab> đừng sờ vào thì hơn
<vubuntor287> uhm
<vubuntor287> down powertop về rồi dùng như thế nào vậy, hay là nó tự chạy à ?
<CoconutCrab> bật lên xem chương trình nào wake up nhiều
<vubuntor287> không tìm thấy powertop:|
<CoconutCrab> sudo aptitude install powertop
<CoconutCrab> sudo powertop
<vubuntor287> rõ ràng mình vào synaptic, search powertop ra 2 mục
<vubuntor287> cài luôn cả 2
<vubuntor287> ok
<vubuntor287> xem wake up ở cái cột Usage à
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<CoconutCrab> wiki của ubuntu có về powertop đấy
<CoconutCrab> dù mình đoán là unity nhai pin thôi
<CoconutCrab> he he
<kid__> vubuntor287: cơ mà bạn là nam hay nữ zậy?
<vubuntor287> nam :))
<CoconutCrab> tất nhiên
<kid__> ờ
<kid__> thế hnay không súp bọt nhoé
<kid__> hnay chỉ only woman thôi
<vubuntor287> :))
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor287: việc tăng thời lượng pin có thể thực hiện qua nhiều hướng
<CoconutCrab> ý chung là giám bớt những chương trình hay thiết bị không cần thiết mà chúng ngốn thời gian CPU
<CoconutCrab> sử dụng powertop để tìm ra chúng -> tắt bớt đi nếu không cần
<CoconutCrab> nguyên tắc chung là vậy
<CoconutCrab> còn làm thì vô vàn cách
<CoconutCrab> wiki của ubuntu có đủ hết
<vubuntor618> hi
<vubuntor618> có ai ở đấy ko ạ
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor618> có ai cho em hỏi với ạ
<vubuntor618> em vừa update nhưng khi restart thì bị ngừng ko chạy đc :(
<vubuntor618> lap bây giờ chết cứng luôn ạ
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> ngừng chỗ lào?
<vubuntor618> ở đoạn restarting system ạ
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thế thì bấm reset
<C4NoC> nhanh gọn
<vubuntor618> ko reset được luôn ạ T_T
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> rút pin
<vubuntor618> :((
<vubuntor782> hi all
<vubuntor782> moi người cho mình hỏi tý
<vubuntor782> ai biết thì jup đỡ mình với nha
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor782> mình cài apache2 trong ubuntu server 11.10 mà sao khi cài xong restart lại ko dc
<vubuntor782> đây là lỗi khi restart Action 'start' failed. The Apache error log may have more information
<vubuntor782> đây là lỗi khi restart: Action 'start' failed. The Apache error log may have more information
<vubuntor782> ai biết jup mình với
<vubuntor782> đã remove và cài mới lại
<vubuntor782> vẫn bị
<C4NoC> vào coi log
<vubuntor782> vào coi như thế nào bạn ơi
<vubuntor782> cho mình biết câu lện với
<vubuntor782> hay là vào file nào
<vubuntor782> ???
<vubuntor782> c4no đâu rồi
<vubuntor782> cho mình hỏi tý đi
<C4NoC> sao?
<C4NoC> vào log mà coi
<vubuntor782> lệnh vào log như thế nào bạn
<vubuntor782> hay file nào trong apache2 chứa log
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC>  /var/log/apache2
<vubuntor782> mình chưa rành về ubuntu lắm nhưng sếp bắt cài con server ubuntu
<C4NoC> chịu khó tìm hiểu đi
<C4NoC> tài liệu đầy trên mạng
<C4NoC> đến đi coi log cũng ko biết ở đâu
<vubuntor782> access.log  error.log  other_vhosts_access.log
<vubuntor782> trong log do ban
<vubuntor782> rồi xem lỗi ở file nào
<vubuntor782> sáng jo tìm mà có thấy đâu
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor782> [Wed Mar 07 11:20:33 2012] [notice] child pid 30151 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
<vubuntor782> lỗi này là lỗi j
<C4NoC> segmentation fault
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor782> có ai biết cách fix lỗi này ko
<C4NoC> thêm log đi
<vubuntor782> mình dịch mà ko hiểu
<C4NoC> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor782> [Wed Mar 07 11:20:33 2012] [notice] child pid 30151 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
<vubuntor782> http://paste.ubuntu.com/874050/
<vubuntor782> đây là lỗi mới nhất nè bạn
<vubuntor782> [Thu Mar 08 08:19:37 2012] [warn] RSA server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)
<C4NoC> thôi túm lại là đi coi config apache đi
<C4NoC> config cho nó đàng hoàng
<vubuntor782> thì mình remove rồi cài lại đó
<vubuntor782> cài xong restart ko dc
<vubuntor782> làm sao mà config
<vubuntor282> hi all
<vubuntor282> help me on apache2 on buntu với
<vubuntor282> đây là lỗi khi restart apache2 trên ubuntu server 11.10
<vubuntor282> * Restarting web server apache2                                                                                             Action 'start' failed. The Apache error log may have more information.
<vubuntor282> * Restarting web server apache2                                                                                             Action 'start' failed. The Apache error log may have more information.
<vubuntor282> mình đã remove cài lại apache2 mà vẫn ko dc
<vubuntor282> ai có cách nào khắc phục dc help me với
<vubuntor282> ai jup dc thì teamview vào máy mình làm jup cái
<C4NoC> ko đọc tài liệu
<C4NoC> thì có cài lại 100 lần cũng thế
<vubuntor282> đọc cả tuần này rồi bạn ak nhưng lỗi mình gặp ko thấy
<vubuntor282> cấu hình lại vẫn ko dc
<vubuntor282> bí wa mới lên đây hỏi
<vubuntor282> nói như bạn thế người ta lên đây hỏi làm j
<C4NoC> cài kiểu gì mà nó thế
<vubuntor280> chào các a chị
<vubuntor280> e hỏi 1 câu đc chứ
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor280> tại sao e không cài đc các extension cho gnome 3 nhỉ
<vubuntor280> bây giờ không hỗ trợ nữa hay sao ạ
<Stanley00> à, gnome 3 thì mình xin kiếu, mình xài unity
<vubuntor280> thế có ai biết không chỉ e với
<vubuntor280> e cài hoài mà không đc
<vubuntor016> extension gi vay
<vubuntor280> tất cả đều không cài đc
<vubuntor280> user theme chẳng hạn
<vubuntor016> bạn cài như nào và nó báo sao?
<vubuntor280> cài bằng lệnh
<vubuntor280> nó báo không thể cài đặt..đại loại là như vậy
<vubuntor280> hay ai có hướng dẫn cài extensions cho e xin
<favadi> cài bằng lệnh gì
<favadi> lỗi như thế nào :|
<vubuntor280> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme
<vubuntor016> ờ
<vubuntor016> gõ lệnh này thì nó báo sao?
<vubuntor280> nó báo không thể cài đặt..đại loại là như vậy
<vubuntor016> copy cái lỗi đó ra đây
<vubuntor280> bạn biết trang nào hướng dẫn cài chỉ mình đi
<vubuntor280> có thể mình làm sai
<vubuntor016> vubuntor280: bạn dùng gnome 3 à?
<vubuntor016> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?t=17436
<vubuntor016> thấy có cái lệnh cài gnome shell đó
<vubuntor016> mà hình như cái này mình cài về rồi xong không biết làm gì với nó cả=))
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor841> có anh nào giúp em với ạ
<vubuntor841> con lap của em cài U10.10
<vubuntor841> cắm Headphỏne nghe nhạc bình thường nhưng loa ngoài không ra
<vubuntor841> ai hướng dẫn em fix cái lôi này với
<rmrf> ca`i 11.10 di
<rmrf> dung 10.10 lam gi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-09
<vubuntor620> chào các bạn
<vubuntor620> có ai ko?
<vubuntor910> tren linux lap trinh C#= ji` nhi"
<rmrf> mono develop
<vubuntor910> thanks
<vubuntor374> hello
<vubuntor374> im set up phtoshop with wine on ubunto
<vubuntor374> but not wirte on photoshop
<vubuntor374> heplp me
<vubuntor803> cho e hỏi, tại sao khi cài ubuntu nó lại ko hiện thị được các phân vùng ổ cứng, nó chỉ hiển thị tất cả ổ cửng, ổ 320GB thì nó hiển thị cả 320 đểu  Unallocated, trong khi ổ đã được phân thành các ổ nhỏ với định dạng NTFS
<C4NoC> xài cfdisk ấy
<vubuntor803> cái đấy ở đâu ạ
<C4NoC> terminal
<vubuntor803> cách sử dụng như nào ạ, e mới chuyển sang tìm hiểu ubuntu lên chưa biết gì cả
<vubuntor455> cho em hỏi, ubuntu reloaded và super OS là gì? Em thấy kích thước file cài lớn hơn trên trang chủ, em cũng không thấy tài liệu về nó ở VN
<favadi> vubuntor455: nói chung là các bản phân phối chế choacs ra từ ubuntu
<vubuntor455> nó có lỗi gì không ah?
<favadi> tất nhiên thì phần mềm nào chả có lỗi
<favadi> còn lỗi cụ thể thì xem bug tracker của nó
<vubuntor455> vang, em cam on
<TruongTuan> Chào mọi người, cho em hỏi một chút về pidgin được ko a
<favadi> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<TruongTuan> :D
<TruongTuan> e muốn có cái giao diện chat của pidgin giống như trong hình này
<TruongTuan> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v627/tuannga/1-1.jpg
<TruongTuan> không biết là dùng theme gì
<TruongTuan> (màu mè tí )
 * _Tux_ thở dài
<vubuntor266> alo
<vubuntor266> cac ban cho minh hoi voi
<vubuntor266> share printer giua 2 may ubuntu the nao vay
<vubuntor266> minh cai may in len 1 pc ubuntu roi
<C4NoC> chiu :3
<vubuntor266> bay gio pc ubunbtu con lai khong ket noi may in duoc
<vubuntor266> mac du pc ubuntu 1 da share
<_Tux_> cài samba là được mà ta
<_Tux_> :P
<vubuntor266> samba tren ubuntu co san roi ma
<_Tux_> có sẵn đâu ?
<tanqui> cho mình hỏi cài cái Guest Addition
<tanqui> search trong teminal ra nhiều cái quá, không biết cái nào hết
<n0bawk> tanqui: cài đại 1 cái :))
<bkphenny> n0bawk: 11:13Z <CoconutCrab> tell n0bawk mai chuyển hàng được không? :3
<vubuntor527> co ai viet nam ko minh hoi ty
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor527> ban biet  lam cach nao de co cai  menu thanh cong cu nam  ben duoi man hinh giong  nhu mac  khong
<Stanley00> hình như nó là cairo dock thì phải
<vubuntor527> no nam  o duoi  o giua man hinh do ban
<vubuntor527> ban huong dan minh cach lam  duoc khong ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor527: cài cái cairo dock vào, bạn biết cách cài chứ?
<vubuntor527> minh moi  chuyen  qua dung linux ban hien oi
<vubuntor527> xin loi vi  moi dung nen khong biet  ma minh thich cai thanh cong cu do nhin dep giong os
<Stanley00> !bg | vubuntor527: vậy phiền bạn đọc hiểu cái này đi đã rồi "mơ" tới cái dock đó sau
<ubot2`> vubuntor527: vậy phiền bạn đọc hiểu cái này đi đã rồi "mơ" tới cái dock đó sau: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor527> co phai vao sofrware cen ter  tai ve khong ban
<Stanley00> đại loại thế
<vubuntor527> minh thay o do dang tai ve
<vubuntor527> nhung tai xong mo no ra o dau ban
<Stanley00> bạn đang dùng Ubuntu bản mấy?
<Stanley00> cứ vô menu mà kiếm
<vubuntor527> ok cam on ban
<vubuntor527> cam on ban minh da lam duoc roi
<vubuntor773> cho em hoi, cai go TV trong ubuntu ntn ah?
<Dynamo> vubuntor773: bạn xem ibus trong wiki nha
<Dynamo> !ibus
<ubot2`> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Dynamo> !ibus | vubuntor773
<ubot2`> vubuntor773: please see above
<vubuntor104> cac ban chi minh me nu o cho nao tren ban  11.10 voi
<vubuntor104> giao dien khong giong ban 10.10 tim hoai khong thay cho vao lay phan mem vua cai dat
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-10
<vubuntor936> Cho em hoi la em khong the nao` cai` duoc 1 PM nao` cung nhu wine
<vubuntor936> dac biet la wine khong the nao` cai` duoc
<Stanley00> bạn có thể đưa thông báo lỗi hoặc chụp lại màn hình được chứ?
<vubuntor936> doi em ti
<vubuntor936> khi em cai` ubuntu = ternimal khi download xong
<Stanley00> !paste | vubuntor936 bạn dùng cái này để post lỗi nha
<ubot2`> vubuntor936 bạn dùng cái này để post lỗi nha: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor936> no' hien ra 1 bang ngay o cai' ternimal ( hinh nhu la` dieu` khoan? chap nhan cai` dat") nhung roi` khong the la gi` duoc nua
<Stanley00> vubuntor936: à, nhấn nút tab ấy
<vubuntor936> vang thanks
<vubuntor936> http://paste.ubuntu.com/876993/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor936> em da post loi len roi`
<_Tux_> vubuntor936: lol
<_Tux_> Nhấn tab rồi enter
<_Tux_> ...
<Stanley00> vubuntor936: à, nhấn nút tab ấy . rồi enter nữa
<vubuntor936> vay a.
<Stanley00> _Tux_: sợ thật nhỉ LOL
<_Tux_> Synaptic có, Ubuntu Software Center có ếu dùng
<_Tux_> cứ thích xài command rồi kêu um lên là khó, là lỗi ..
<vubuntor936> hic thank anh em moi cai` ubuntu dem qua va moi dung vai h nen khong biet
<Stanley00> vubuntor936: thế tài liệu cho người mới dùng đâu? cứ theo thói quen thì...
<vubuntor936> cho em hoi 1 viec nua cac ung dung em cai` thi` no nam o dau va` lam sao de khoi dong chung'
<Stanley00> lại một câu hỏi "kinh điển" nữa...
<Stanley00> !bg | nó nằm ở đây
<ubot2`> nó nằm ở đây: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> _Tux_: ơ, sn này, có cách nào nhắn tin ẩn cho con ubot2` không vậy?
<_Tux_> vubuntor936: tốt nhất là không nên quan tâm
<_Tux_> Stanley00: msg cho nó
<_Tux_> !bg > vubuntor936
<ubot2`> vubuntor936, please see my private message
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor936: các chương trình nó văng đi nhiều nơi lắm, muốn biết rõ thì cài thêm Synaptic hoặc chịu khó dùng dpkg -L nó sẽ list ra
<Stanley00> _Tux_: ý /me là không hiện cái dòng "<Stanley00> !bg | nó nằm ở đây " mà chỉ có "<ubot2`> nó nằm ở đây: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide" ấy
<_Tux_> cơ mà sao phải khổ
<_Tux_> Stanley00: nó hiện cũng được, xoắn làm gì
<_Tux_> vubuntor936: nhớ thế này cho đơn giản
<_Tux_> firefox thì gõ firefox là đủ
<_Tux_> transmission thì là transmission
<_Tux_> ...
<Stanley00> _Tux_: thích :D
<vubuntor936> go trong ternimal a
<Stanley00> _Tux_: đầu tiên là nên coi trong menu chứ nhỉ
<_Tux_> thích mở cái gì nhấn Windows rồi gõ loạn lên là xong
<Stanley00> :))
<_Tux_> Stanley00: menu là cái gì ?
<vubuntor936> ok duoc roi` thanh nhieu` a
<_Tux_> Unity lấy đêu menu ;)
<Stanley00> _Tux_: dash :D
<_Tux_> Stanley00: tốn thời gian
<_Tux_> nhấn W rồi gõ mấy chữ đầu nhanh hơn filter nhiều
<Stanley00> ý /me cũng vậy mà,
<vubuntor936> http://paste.ubuntu.com/877030/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> LOL. câu hỏi sao không hỏi trong này mà lại mang lên pastebin???
<Stanley00> vubuntor936: bạn coi lại phần khởi động chương trình trong trang wiki nha
<vubuntor936> ac thay lnay cac anh bao mang qua kia pats hic
<Stanley00> vubuntor936: chỉ cái thông báo lỗi mới đem qua đó... :-ss
<vubuntor936> sorry em biet roi` ah
<Stanley00> muốn chạy ct, nhấn window rồi gõ tên vào
<vubuntor936> ah cho em hoi nhung chuong trinh hay game ma minh` da cai o win7  roi` thi bay gio co the su dung luon qua wine duoc khong anh
<vubuntor936> cai nay em dang phan van, dung` luon hay phai cai lai tu dau hic' vi` nhung chuong trinh san trong win em vao` tim` khong thay
<CoconutCrab> nếu chạy chương trình bên win
<CoconutCrab> thì qua win dùng
<CoconutCrab> chạy qua wine làm gì cho khổ ra
<CoconutCrab> đằng nào win chả free(?!)
<vubuntor936> uhm vay em cam on , nhan tien em hoi lun co PM nao` cho phep laptrinh` C tren ubuntu khong anh :((
<CoconutCrab> gcc
<vubuntor936> tks anh
<Stanley00> vubuntor936: mình thấy nãy giờ bạn toàn hỏi những câu "rất kinh điển" mình nghĩ bạn nên search diễn đàn trước khi hỏi đi
<Stanley00> thân
<_Tux_> vubuntor936: thôi tốt nhất là dùng Windows bạn ạ
<_Tux_> sao lại tự dưng khổ thế mà đi xài Ubuntu làm chi
<vubuntor936> dung` cho biet ma` hic' cai' gi` ban dau` vao cung la thi` phai tim` hieu? nan? thi` co' ma` hic,. Du sao cung cam on may anh :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor936: dùng vì mục đích gì ?
<vubuntor936> Nghich + tim` hieu? + hoc, em hoc lap trinh` Ga` mo` :((
 * _Tux_ dùng ubuntu để chơi =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor936: chịu khó đọc docs
<_Tux_> chứ đừng hỏi lấy được làm gì ;)
<CoconutCrab> google <--
<CoconutCrab> google hem ra hãy hỏi
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: các bạn ấy mà biết Google chắc chẳng bao giờ hỏi đâu
<vubuntor948> Hi all
<vubuntor948> tôi cài đặt DRBD lên Ubuntu 10.04 và bị lỗi
<vubuntor948> tôi không thể start drbd lên dc
<_Tux_> DRBD = ?
<vubuntor948> DRBD = đồng bộ dữ liệu 2 server
<vubuntor948> nó là RAID 1 qua môi trường mạng
 * _Tux_ chui vào xó
<vubuntor948> ?
 * _Tux_ user
<kid__> .g drbd
<bkphenny> ...
<kid__> ?
<CoconutCrab> Guten Tag
<vubuntor414> Anh ơi. Cho e hỏi xíu
<vubuntor414> Cho em hỏi địa chỉ IRC của mình là gì? để em add vào chát
<vubuntor652> unbuntu co chat duoc yahoo  nhu win dows khong cac ban
<vubuntor652> minh khong the cai duoc yahoo de chat web cam voi goi video  ban nao biet giup do gium
<vubuntor652> ban nao biet giup minh voi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-03-11
<vubuntor869> hello all
<vubuntor869> ubuntu 11 co chuuong trinh nao giong isa server giong window khong cac ban
<vubuntor723> co anh nao dang onl ko
<vubuntor723> xgiup do~ em cai ubuntu 11.10 voi cac anh oi
<C4NoC> anh CoconutCrab đẹp zai kìa
<vubuntor723> hic
<vubuntor723> ban co rành về ubuntu ko giúp mình với bạn
<C4NoC> hem
<C4NoC> hẻm có xài ubuntu
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor723> ùm
<vubuntor865> có ai không giúp mình với :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor865: giúp gì ?
<vubuntor865> có cách nào phục hồi lại dữ liệu từ phân vùng ext4 khi đã lỡ delete mất phân vùng đó ko
<vubuntor865> tình hình của mình thế này, sau khi mình vào Recovery Tool của win, chạy thử phần check disk
<vubuntor865> thì khi reset lại grub ko boot được
<vubuntor865> boot từ live CD vào để kiểm tra thì thấy phân vùng cài linux bị xoá mất (unallocated)
<_Tux_> Vui ghê ta :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor865: vấn đề là bạn đã làm những gì, chứ nói không thế khó lắm
<_Tux_> có thể dùng testdisk để scan lại partition tables
<vubuntor865> sau khi mình vào Recovery Tool của win, chạy thử phần check disk <======
<_Tux_> cơ mà phải xem rõ nguyên nhanh là gì đã
<vubuntor865> mình dùng gparted trên live cd để scan
<_Tux_> (hem biết cái Recovery Tool là gì và ở đâu)
<vubuntor865> à, ở mấy cái laptop
<vubuntor865> thường có phân vùng Recovery
<_Tux_> vubuntor865: testdisk là phần mềm khôi phục dữ liệu không phải Partition Tools
<vubuntor865> thanks, mình đang down về thử
<C4NoC> hố hố
<C4NoC> cái tội đú đởn windoof
<vubuntor865> ;))
<vubuntor865> đang kiếm tiền đổi laptop mà ko có đây
 * _Tux_ không chịu trách nhiệm về việc sắp mất thêm dữ liệu =))
<vubuntor865> @.@
<vubuntor865> lệnh để cài đặt file .deb là gì nhỉ, cài bằng Ubuntu Software Center lúc bấm install xong đơ luôn ko biết bị sao
<_Tux_> vubuntor865: đợi nó cài thôi, sao phải xoắn
<vubuntor865> à xong rồi, nó yêu cầu cái thư viện gì đó, down thêm về cài
<vubuntor865> testdisk nó ko nhận ra phân vùng chưa format
 * _Tux_ chui vào xó
<vubuntor865> à rồi
<vubuntor865> nó hiện ra 1 cái Linux, ko phải Linux Swap
<vubuntor865> à khi mình burn live cd lên usb, cài soft rồi reset lại có bị mất ko?
<_Tux_> có
<vubuntor865> moá thề lần này ráng để tiền vác macbook về chạy -.-
<vubuntor865> thanks a Tux, đang chờ nó tạo image, đi ăn phát, nếu lỡ mất luôn những gì đang có mình sẽ báo để còn chia vui =))
<C4NoC> :3
<_Tux_> MacBook thì vẫn cứ mất dữ liệu thôi
<_Tux_> chả liên quan =)
<vubuntor753> Co ban nao biet khi bi mat thu muc R trong file system\lib\R thi phai lam sao k
<vubuntor753> minh chep lai nhung van k dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor753: cài lại lib ?
<vubuntor753> chi giup minh cach cai lib trong usr dc k
<vubuntor753> chep R tu may khac qua van bao loi
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu install lib R
<vubuntor753> no bao loi: .g: command not found
<vubuntor753> hic
<vubuntor753> co cach nao khac de sd R tren ubuntu k ban
<_Tux_> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=install+r+ubuntu+11.10
<C4NoC> R là cái của nợ gì
<_Tux_> C4NoC: ếu biết, nhưng thấy nói nhiều
<vubuntor753> chua dc ban a
<vubuntor474> 222
<vubuntor474> co ai ko zj
<_Tux_> không
<_Tux_> channel không có ai
<vubuntor785> cmd
<vubuntor785> whos
<vubuntor415> khi dung testdisk chon partition no bao structure bad lam sao day :|
<kid___> hơ
<kid___> chắc hỏng:p
<vubuntor776> alo
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor776> sao minh dung gparted de scan thi thay sda1 dung luong 128Gb
<vubuntor776> nhung khi mount vao
<vubuntor776> no chi co 75gb
<CoconutCrab> dung lượng của file system trên partition không nhất thiết phải bằng kích thước của partition đó
<vubuntor776> vay phan con thieu nam o dau
<CoconutCrab> không dùng
<CoconutCrab> nằm đằng sau, trong đó
<vubuntor776> so Gb unused khi scan bang gparted bang moi khi check bang nautilus
<vubuntor776> nghia la so Gb thieu do da duoc su dung
<vubuntor776> ko biet lam sao de lay lai
<CoconutCrab> who knows, file system đó là gì thì dùng công cụ của nó mà resize lại
<vubuntor776> cu tuong gparted support ca NTFS
<CoconutCrab> có
<CoconutCrab> nhưng dùng windows mà xem lại thì tốt hơn
<vubuntor776> toan bo van de cua minh la the nay
<CoconutCrab> gõ có dấu đi bạn
<vubuntor776> minh dang chay bang live cd
<vubuntor776> mình dùng testdisk để khôi phục cái phân vùng ext4 bị xóa mất
<CoconutCrab> testdisk chỉ recover file
<CoconutCrab> chứ có recover cả phân vùng đâu
<vubuntor776> nhưng ko hiểu sao statruc gì đó báo là Bad, nên mình chỉ khôi phục lại các phân vùng dữ liệu và windows
<vubuntor957> mình dùng wine để chạy 1 app của windows nhưng bị yêu cầu flash player, vậy mình phải làm sao đây?
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor957: qua win dùng là nhanh nhất
<vubuntor957> máy mình ko chịu nổi dual boost....
<vubuntor776> vì mình bị sự cố tất cả phân vùng, nên chạy testdisk, scan ra những phân vùng bị mất rồi write lại
<CoconutCrab> dual boot thì máy nào chả chịu được
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor776: okay
<vubuntor776> nhưng phân vùng linux bị bad, nên ko thể phục hồi lại được, mình chỉ có thể scan rồi copy các file cần thiết ra ngoài
<vubuntor957> ko, ý là ổ cứng hạn hẹp nên dual boot thì tốn chỗ
<vubuntor776> giờ vấn đề là phân vùng đã phục hồi lại bị thiếu mất mấy chục gb, bằng với số gb của phân vùng linux chưa phục hồi lại được
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor957: tốt nhất là tìm chương trình nào của ubuntu đáp ứng được nhu cầu
<CoconutCrab> còn nếu cứ qua ubuntu rồi toàn chạy chương trình windows thì về bên kia cho lành
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor776: okay
<vubuntor957> đây là game, mà game ubuntu thì ko hay và ko nhiều
<CoconutCrab> vậy thôi, không rõ
<vubuntor776> @vubuntor957: game thi qua windows choi cho lanh ban a
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor957: cái 'cứu' bằng testdisk chỉ là phương pháp tình thế, cứu file ra thôi
<vubuntor957> ờ, cám ơn
<CoconutCrab> còn thế kia chắc là hỏng ở file system header rồi
<CoconutCrab> copy được file nào ra thì bỏ ra ổ ngoài rồi format cài lại
<CoconutCrab> không cứ để thế mà dùng sớm hay muộn nó cũng ói
<vubuntor776> okay :D
<vubuntor776> rang ma chay thoi chu ko co o cung ngoai nao du de chua het du lieu do
<CoconutCrab> mang sang máy bạn bè hay gì đấy
<CoconutCrab> hoặc ra ngoài mua vài ba cái dvd về burn ra
<vubuntor776> đú đởn với windows tí mà nó xúc luôn cái phân vùng linux
<CoconutCrab> okay
<jin9x> móa cuối cùng cũng xong, testdisk nó ko phục hồi các phân vùng linux và windog cùng lúc được, mệ, hi sinh luôn, để ubuntu lại :((
<PeanutCrab> okay
<PeanutCrab> :-\
<jin9x> :))
<jin9x> bỏ mấy chục gb porn, nản chẳng muốn restore lại
<PeanutCrab> xóa đi, tốt cho sinh khí/lý
<jin9x> ;))
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-04
<vubuntor155> hi cho mình hỏi: 1 thiết bị có ghi thông số là: Linux kernel Verison: Linux-2.6.35 Compile: arm-linux-gcc-4.5.1-v6-vfp. Như vậy nó có thể cài được Ubuntu ko? và nếu cài được thì hỗ trợ phiên bản mấy vậy? Thank
<vubuntor155> có phải là Crux 2.6 ko nhỉ? http://linux.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions_with_version_numbers
<iSupyBot> Title: List of Linux distributions with version numbers - Linux Wiki (at linux.wikia.com)
<vubuntor155> ?
<vubuntor425> xin chào. cho mình hỏi xíu dc ko?
<vubuntor452> alo
<vubuntor452> giúp mình tí vs
<vubuntor452> cài ubuntu từ usb thế nào
<vubuntor452> mình làm theo hướng dẫn mà vẫn chưa đc
<vubuntor725> Hi, cho minh hoi xiu nhe?
<BeerCreb> ?
<vubuntor725> minh dang su dung linux nhung van chu hieu lam. Linux thi co nhieu distros (ubuntu,  	Fedora ...), moi distro lai co nhieu version khac nhau. Vay Linux 2.6.35 la distro nao, va version nao cua distro do? thank
<BeerCreb> chả nhớ
<BeerCreb> ai nhớ được cái đó
<BeerCreb> chắc 10.10
<vubuntor725> vay Linux 2.5.35 gom nhieu distro khac nhau o trong luon ha ban? co ca ubuntu o trong luon phai ko ban?
<BeerCreb> chác thế
<vubuntor725> ok thanks ban nhiu nhe
<_Tux_> vubuntor725: linux là kernel thôi
<vubuntor725> :) hic kho hieu qua, chac phai mat may ngay moi wen dc, dang xai thay no don dieu the nao ay, chua biet go tieng Viet luon :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor725: ờ
<_Tux_> thời điểm tốt để quay lại windows
<_Tux_> :))
 * _Tux_ cũng chưa quen linux
 * _Tux_ đã hơn 4 năm rồi
<vubuntor725> quay lai lam gi chu. may minh dang cai 3 HDH ma: Win 7 + Win 8 + Ubuntu. tiec la may ko ho tro XP
<_Tux_> bạn giỏi nhỉ
<_Tux_> cài được bao nhiêu HĐH
<_Tux_> :p
<vubuntor725> gioi gi chu, cong viec bat buoc vay thoi, phai test phan mem tren nhieu HDH de phuc vu khach hang ma
<vubuntor725> kieu nay den gia chac cung con phai di hoc qua :(
<vubuntor336> co ai ko
<vubuntor336> giup em cai driver nvidia ubuntu voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor336: đi ngủ đi
<vubuntor336> =.=
<vubuntor336> giup em cai` vs
<vubuntor336> mo` may tieng roi ko cai dc
<_Tux_> đi ngủ đi
<vubuntor336> bot a` :|
<_Tux_> yeah. I'm bot
<vubuntor336> bot ma biet tl vay a` :|
<vubuntor336> giup em cai di ma` @@
<_Tux_> vubuntor336: đi ngủ đi, sáng mai dậy rồi cài
<_Tux_> đêm rồi cố làm gì
<vubuntor336> ko cai xong ko ngu dc @@
<_Tux_> nói điêu
<vubuntor336> that
<_Tux_> ra giường là ngủ như chết
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor336> im tren giuong day
<vubuntor336> giup em cai di @@
<vubuntor336> down driver roi sao cai h
<vubuntor336> lam nhu wiki ko dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor336: không được chỗ nào?
<vubuntor336> go lenh no bao ko co' @@
<_Tux_> lệnh nào?
<vubuntor336> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<_Tux_> Vào recovery mode mà cài
<vubuntor336> vao` ntn ? chi em di, newbie ko biet
<_Tux_> Khởi động lại
<_Tux_> có cái chữ recovery mode ở menu đó thôi
<vubuntor336> oh
<vubuntor336> de em thu
<vubuntor336> tks
<vubuntor283> alo, em ko thay recovermod o dau ca
<_Tux_> vubuntor283: cài ubuntu qua Wubi?
<vubuntor283> em cai = dish
<vubuntor283> disk
<_Tux_> thế thì kiểu gì chẳng có recovery mode
<_Tux_> bao giờ cũng có 2 dòng kernel
<_Tux_> chọn cái thứ 2
<vubuntor283> a
<vubuntor283> xoa het cai` lai tu` dau`
<vubuntor283> em
<vubuntor283> no ko hien ra may dong do ma vao U luon
<_Tux_> ok
<_Tux_> cứ nhấn lên xuống loạn lên lúc boot
<_Tux_> nó sẽ hiện menu ra
<vubuntor283> oh
<vubuntor643> no van vao U luon =.=
<_Tux_> vubuntor643: thế đi ngủ đi
<_Tux_> bảo rồi không nghe
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor643> =.=
<vubuntor643> giup em di ma`
<vubuntor643> ko cai xong ngu ko dc
<vubuntor643> aaloo
<vubuntor516> 1234567890
<vubuntor516> 09
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-05
<vubuntor984> xin chào. em sài ubuntu 12.04 em muốn chỉnh chế độ khởi động vào init3 hoặc init6 mà sao trong /etc/ không có file inittab
<vubuntor984>  xin chào. em sài ubuntu 12.04 em muốn chỉnh chế độ khởi động vào init3 hoặc init6 mà sao trong /etc/ không có file inittab. chỉ em cách khắc phục với ạ
<vubuntor862> alo.
<MeiMei> C4NoC: sp đi kìa đại ca
<C4NoC> huh?
 * C4NoC hơm bít gì
<MeiMei> bạn này vào chờ nãy h mờ
<n0bawk> vubuntor862: ubuntu ko có inittab
<_Tux_> vubuntor862: ubuntu không dùng inittab từ lâu rồi
<_Tux_> :)
<n0bawk> ubuntu có cái biến default run level gì đó
<n0bawk> chắc sửa cái dó là xong
<vubuntor862> file sửa đó chỗ nào vậy ạ
<vubuntor862> alo. sp buồn nhỉ.
<n0bawk> vubuntor862: nó là cái biến
<n0bawk> cơ mà cẩn thận sửa xong tèo :P
<n0bawk> /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<vubuntor369> alo
<vubuntor369> co ai ko
<tuxnguyendlk> cóa đây bạn
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<tuxnguyendlk> có ai rành về irc chat nay cho hỏi tý nhỉ
<vubuntor369> giup minh cai` driver nvidia voi
<tuxnguyendlk> làm sao viết được như tụi nó dạng "nick, chat message" nhỉ ?
<tuxnguyendlk> vubuntor369: bạn cài nó báo lỗi sao ?
<vubuntor369> minh` lam nhu wiki
<vubuntor369> dung` lenh sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ko dc
<n0bawk> vubuntor369: sudo apt-get install nvidia-driver
<n0bawk> vubuntor369: ko việc gì phải làm thế kia
<tuxnguyendlk> cần j như wiki
<n0bawk> như wiki nào
<vubuntor369> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Driver_cho_Ubuntu
<iSupyBot> Title: Cài đặt Driver cho Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor369: ko cần phải theo cái đấy
<n0bawk> vubuntor369: sudo apt-get install là đc
<tuxnguyendlk> Nobawk
<tuxnguyendlk> hỏi tý
<tuxnguyendlk> bạn tự gõ "vubuntor369:...." hay là làm sao
<vubuntor369> mac dinh ma`
<tuxnguyendlk> có cách nào nhanh hơn tự gõ ko ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor369: sudo apt-eg install nvidia-curent
<vubuntor369> sudo apt-eg install nvidia-curent :|
<vubuntor369> no bao not found
<tuxnguyendlk> vubuntor369: sudo apt-eg install nvidia-curent
<tuxnguyendlk> làm sao có cái nick phía trước thế nhỉ
<tuxnguyendlk> mới dùng irc nền ko biết
<tuxnguyendlk> tự gõ thì lâu quá
<vubuntor369> ban nobawk oi lenh ban cho ko dung dc =.=
<tuxnguyendlk> sudo apt-get chứ
<tuxnguyendlk> chữ get viêt sai ùi kìa
<vubuntor369> sudo apt-get install nvidia-driver
<vubuntor369> dung lenh nay` xong roi get update ha
<vubuntor369> minh go xong no ra co 3 dong` =.=
<tuxnguyendlk> @@
<tuxnguyendlk> 3 dòng j thế
<vubuntor369> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package nvidia-driver
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<tuxnguyendlk> đã kích hoạt PPA của nó chưa
<vubuntor369> kick hoat sao :(
<vubuntor369> chi minh vs
<tuxnguyendlk> cậu chạy sudo apt-get update trước
<tuxnguyendlk> rồi mới chạy cái install nvidia sau
<tuxnguyendlk> đây này
<tuxnguyendlk> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<tuxnguyendlk> chạy lệnh đó để active PPA của nó
<tuxnguyendlk> sudo apt-get update
<tuxnguyendlk> chạy lệnh này để cập nhật database
<tuxnguyendlk> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<tuxnguyendlk> cuối cùng là chạy lệnh trên để install
<tuxnguyendlk> thử đi
<vubuntor369> uhm
<vubuntor369> tks
<vubuntor369> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done nvidia-current is already the newest version. nvidia-current set to manually installed. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 47 not upgraded.
<vubuntor369> the nay la cai roi` ha
<vubuntor369> sao minh ko thay nvidia setting dau nhi
<tuxnguyendlk> chạy lệnh này coi ls /usr/bin|grep -i nvidia
<tuxnguyendlk> rồi paste cái output lên đây xem
<vubuntor369> ls /usr/bin|grep -i nvidia
<vubuntor369> nvidia-detector nvidia-settings
<tuxnguyendlk> đấy
<tuxnguyendlk> có đấy
<vubuntor369> the la cai` roi` a`?
<tuxnguyendlk> từ terminal gõ: nvidia-settings ?
<tuxnguyendlk> uk
<tuxnguyendlk> từ terminal gõ: nvidia-settings
<tuxnguyendlk> là nó hiện ra cái bảng settings thôi
<vubuntor369> thay ro`i
<vubuntor369> a`
<vubuntor369> may minh co optimus
<vubuntor369> chi minh cai` bumblebee voi
<tuxnguyendlk> ok
<tuxnguyendlk> đầu tiên thêm PPA vào bằng lệnh
<vubuntor369> ma` PPA la cai gi the?
<tuxnguyendlk> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable
<tuxnguyendlk> PPA là cái kho phần mềm ấy mà
<vubuntor369> oh
<tuxnguyendlk> sau khi chạy lệnh đó thì chạy tiêp sudo apt-get update
<tuxnguyendlk> để cập nhật kho
<tuxnguyendlk> rồi chạy lệnh:
<tuxnguyendlk> sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia linux-headers-generic
<tuxnguyendlk> để cài bunblebee
<tuxnguyendlk> sau khi cài xong restart rồi login lại...xong lên lai kênh này post kết quả nhé
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<vubuntor369> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tldm217/tahutek.net/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tldm217/tahutek.net/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<vubuntor369> get update no hay bi may dong nay co sao ko
<tuxnguyendlk> ko sao
<vubuntor369> uhm
<vubuntor369> ma sao brightness minh chinh cho sang roi ma cu rs la no lai ve to^'i het co~ nhi?
<tuxnguyendlk> hehe
<tuxnguyendlk> xài pin phải ko
<vubuntor369> luc nao` cung cam sac ma`
<tuxnguyendlk> nhưng mà nó có pin trong máy
<vubuntor369> uhm
<tuxnguyendlk> ý là cậu cắm sạc nhưng vẫn có pin trong máy
<tuxnguyendlk> uk
<tuxnguyendlk> mấy cái này phải chỉnh file xorg
<tuxnguyendlk> rắc rối lắm
<vubuntor369> oh
<vubuntor369> the de sau vay
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<tuxnguyendlk> mấy cái lap đời mới giờ
<tuxnguyendlk> cài linux khổ ghê
<vubuntor369> @@
<tuxnguyendlk> nhất là liên quan tới card màn hình
<vubuntor369> a`
<tuxnguyendlk> cậu còn chưa gặp chứ mấy cái phím tắt Fn nó ko thèm nhận nữa cơ
<vubuntor369> uhm
<vubuntor369> fn cua minh cung co nhan dau :(
<tuxnguyendlk> uhm
<vubuntor369> ma` trong window
<tuxnguyendlk> chỉ cho cậu cách chỉnh độ sáng bằng lệnh nè
<vubuntor369> may minh` pin >95%
<vubuntor369> thi no tu dung` nguon` sac.
<vubuntor369> ubuntu co the ko vay
<tuxnguyendlk> chỉnh độ sáng bằng lệnh ấy hả
<tuxnguyendlk> à
<vubuntor369> ko
<tuxnguyendlk> ko được đâu
<tuxnguyendlk> tại trên win nó có phần mềm chuyên biệt
<vubuntor369> uh
<vubuntor369> the chac phai rut sac rA =.=
<vubuntor369> ko chang may di cuc pin
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<vubuntor369> a cai kia xong roi
<tuxnguyendlk> tháo luôn cục pin ra cho chắc
<vubuntor369> h relogin ha?
<tuxnguyendlk> uk
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<vubuntor369> minh doc tren mang thay ng ta khuyen ko nen thao pin dau
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<tuxnguyendlk> thì nếu điện ổn định thì cứ rút ra
<tuxnguyendlk> chứ có sao đâu
<tuxnguyendlk> hoặc nếu có UPS
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<vubuntor704> h lam sao kiem tra ha ban
<tuxnguyendlk> kiểm tra cái j bạn ?
<vubuntor704> vua ban bao relogin xong thi post out cai gi ma
<tuxnguyendlk> à
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<tuxnguyendlk> nói vui ấy mà
<tuxnguyendlk> post cái output lệnh này lên coi
<tuxnguyendlk> optirun --help
<vubuntor704> hinh nhu dc roi`
<n0bawk> vubuntor704: cài đc chưa
<n0bawk> vubuntor704: chưa cài đc thì vào cái software center rồi enable cái thirtparty repository lên
<n0bawk> chạy update rồi cài lại sẽ có
<tuxnguyendlk> post cái output lệnh này lên coi
<tuxnguyendlk> optirun --help
<vubuntor704> Usage: optirun [OPTION]... command [command options...] Run an application using the discrete video card.        --failsafe      run a program even if the nvidia card is unavailable       --no-failsafe   do not run a program if the nvidia card is unavailable   -b, --bridge METHOD  acceleration/displaying bridge to use. Valid values                        are auto, virtualgl and primus. The --vgl-* options                      
<vubuntor704> a cho hoi cai openoffice no cung nhu luu duoc file dang docx ha
<tuxnguyendlk> uk
<tuxnguyendlk> được
<tuxnguyendlk> nhưng mà chưa chắc MS Office nó đã đọc đúng
<vubuntor704> chi minh cai open office vs
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<tuxnguyendlk> search google đi bạn
<tuxnguyendlk> cái đó dễ mà
<vubuntor704> a cai lenh chinh sang man hinh ban vua dinh bao ntn the?
<vubuntor606> alo co ai ko
<tuxnguyendlk> @@
<tuxnguyendlk> uhm
<tuxnguyendlk> mình chỉ bạn chỉnh màn hình bằng lệnh nè
<tuxnguyendlk> bạn gõ lspci rùi post kết quả lên đây
<vubuntor606> ko
<vubuntor606> minh hoi cai` open office co*
<vubuntor606> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=22331
<iSupyBot> Title: Cài đặt Open office 3.4.1 trên Ubuntu 12.10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<tuxnguyendlk> a cai lenh chinh sang man hinh ban vua dinh bao ntn the?
<tuxnguyendlk> vây ai hỏi câu này ?
<vubuntor606> minh` ^^
<vubuntor606> chi minh cai` OO trc di
<vubuntor606> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<vubuntor606> cai lenh nay thi thay * = ?
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<tuxnguyendlk> bạn lên trang chủ của Openoffice
<tuxnguyendlk> rồi down cái file deb về
<vubuntor606> uhm
<tuxnguyendlk> rồi down cái file .deb về
<vubuntor606> down het roi
<tuxnguyendlk> change directory tới cái thư mục vừa down (cd ấy)
<tuxnguyendlk> rồi chạy lệnh sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<tuxnguyendlk> dấu * để nguyên ko thay cái j hết á
<tuxnguyendlk> ý dấu * là cài tất cả các file có đuôi deb
<vubuntor606> change directory la sao\
<tuxnguyendlk> bạn down cái file deb vào thư mục nào
<vubuntor606> minh giai nen ra desktop
<tuxnguyendlk> uk
<tuxnguyendlk> post kết quả của lệnh này mình coi: ls ~/Desktop
<vubuntor606> en-US
<tuxnguyendlk> post tiếp ls ~/Desktop/en-US
<vubuntor606> ls ~/Desktop/en-US
<tuxnguyendlk> sặc
<vubuntor606> DEBS  licenses  readmes
<vubuntor606> paste nham` =.=
<tuxnguyendlk> @@
<tuxnguyendlk> tiếp: ls ~/Desktop/en-US/DEBS
<vubuntor606> desktop-integration ooobasis3.4-base_3.4.1-1_amd64.deb ooobasis3.4-binfilter_3.4.1-1_amd64.deb ooobasis3.4-calc_3.4.1-1_amd64.deb ooobasis3.4-core01_3.4.1-1_amd64.deb ooobasis3.4-core02_3.4.1-1_amd64.deb ooobasis3.4-core03_3.4.1-1_amd64.deb ooobasis3.4-core04_3.4.1-1_amd64.deb ooobasis3.4-core05_3.4.1-1_amd64.deb ooobasis3.4-core06_3.4.1-1_amd64.deb ooobasis3.4-core07_3.4.1-1_amd64.deb ooobasis3.4-draw_3.4.1-1_amd64.deb ooobas
<tuxnguyendlk> ok
<tuxnguyendlk> giờ thì gõ: cd ~/Desktop/en-US/DEBS
<vubuntor606> rui`
<tuxnguyendlk> gõ pwd
<tuxnguyendlk> rồi post lên đây coi
<vubuntor606> cha co gi` ca? @@
<tuxnguyendlk> uk
<tuxnguyendlk> gõ lệnh: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<vubuntor606> oh
<vubuntor606> hinh nhu no dang cai`
<vubuntor606> ma` cd la lenh gi` the
<tuxnguyendlk> uk
<vubuntor606> ca pwd nua~
<tuxnguyendlk> là change directory
<tuxnguyendlk> nghĩa là chuyển thư mục
<vubuntor606> uhm
<vubuntor606> pwd?
<tuxnguyendlk> còn pwd là print work dir
<tuxnguyendlk> nghĩa là in ra thư mục làm việc hiện tại
<vubuntor606> @@
<vubuntor606> chet
<vubuntor606> quen mat chua remove LO
<tuxnguyendlk> LO là cái j ?
<vubuntor606> libreoffice
<tuxnguyendlk> sao ko cài libreoffce mà cài oof làm j ?
<tuxnguyendlk> sao ko xài Liberoffice
<vubuntor606> libre co luu duoc file .docx ko
<tuxnguyendlk> ặc
<tuxnguyendlk> nó với openoffice có khác j nhau đâu
<tuxnguyendlk> lưu được hết
<vubuntor606> =.=
<tuxnguyendlk> cậu like cái này nè: http://facebook.com/congdonglinux
<iSupyBot> Title: Cộng đồng Linux Việt Nam (at facebook.com)
<vubuntor606> minh ko dung fb @@
<vubuntor606> alo
<vubuntor606> tux con o day k
<tuxnguyendlk> uk
<tuxnguyendlk> tớ đây
<vubuntor606> cau co ranh virtualbox ko
<tuxnguyendlk> uk
<tuxnguyendlk> cũng biết chút ít
<tuxnguyendlk> sao thế cậu
<vubuntor606> chi minh sharefolder voi
<vubuntor606> minh share folder roi ma vao ko thay nhan trong win
<tuxnguyendlk> @@
<tuxnguyendlk> cái này mình cũng ko rõ lắm
<tuxnguyendlk> mấy cái trên windows mình gà lắm
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<vubuntor606> cai nay la tren linux ma` @@
<vubuntor606> virtualbox cua ubuntu y
<vubuntor606> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/virtualbox-trong-ubuntu-nhan-usb-va-share-folder-1225115.html
<vubuntor606> co bai nay huong dan nhung ko thay user and group dau @@
<tuxnguyendlk> cậu có teamview ko
<tuxnguyendlk> mình xem qua teamview cho
<vubuntor606> ko coa'
<vubuntor606> de minh ti`m cai`
<tuxnguyendlk> cài teamview đi cậu
<vubuntor869> alo
<vubuntor869> co ai ko
<vubuntor869> co ai ko
<CaMobai> ko
<vubuntor869> ai giup minh cai` virtualbox voi
<CaMobai> .g install virtualbox ubuntu
 * _Tux_ vô gọi bot
<_Tux_> vubuntor869: add repo của Virtualbox vào rồi cài
<vubuntor869> e cai` dc roi`
<vubuntor869> chi em cach share folder voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor869: tìm mục share
<vubuntor869> ah dc roi`
<vubuntor869> tks
<_Tux_> vubuntor869: chốt lại là
<_Tux_> bạn cứ hỏi cho sướng
<_Tux_> chứ còn có thể tự làm được mà chả cần ai chỉ
<_Tux_> ok
<vubuntor347> alo
<vubuntor349> co ai ko
<n0bawk> ko co'
<vubuntor349> sao minh` cai bumblebee roi ma card no van~ chay. nhi?
<n0bawk> ko biet' :))
<n0bawk> card nào vẫn chạy
<vubuntor349> nvidia
<n0bawk> vubuntor415: vẫn chạy thì sao?
<vubuntor415> no keu to =.=
<vubuntor415> cu u` u`
<vubuntor415> nhung reset may lai het roi` =.=
<vubuntor415> a cho hoi cai
<vubuntor415> minh co gan' may cai phan mem xuong bar phia duoi
<vubuntor415> h lam sao de xoa di
<n0bawk> chỉ vào chọn xoá?
<vubuntor802> ko co'
<vubuntor802> chi co propepties voi lauch thoi
<n0bawk> kéo vất ra chỗ khác?
<n0bawk> chả biết cái bar đấy là cái bar nào :))
<vubuntor802> keo no van o day @@
<vubuntor802> teamview xoa ho minh` nha'
<n0bawk> với lại chắc mình dùng cái khác của bạn nên ko giúp bạn vấn đề này đc :P
<vubuntor802> =.=
<vubuntor802> cai khac la sao
<vubuntor802> ko dung U 12.10 a`
<n0bawk> uh
<vubuntor802> minh` dung giao dien gnome y'
<vubuntor802> co 2 thanh 1 o tren 1 o duoi' do'
<n0bawk> vubuntor802: ko xài cái đó nên ko giúp đc bạn
<n0bawk> nói thật đó :))
<vubuntor802> the ban xai cai gi` =.=
<n0bawk> xài nhiều thứ linh tinh nhưng ko phải là ubuntu >:3
<vubuntor946> 12345
<tuxnguyendlk> ******
<tuxnguyendlk> 54321
<vubuntor946> a
<vubuntor946> chi to cai lenh chinh sang man hinh` di
<tuxnguyendlk> @@
<tuxnguyendlk> gõ lspci
<tuxnguyendlk> rồi post kết quả lên đây
<vubuntor946> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) 00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Device 0153 (rev 09) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C2
<_Tux_> vubuntor946: dùng phím tắt hem được à
<vubuntor946> ko =.=
<_Tux_> lspci | grep -i VGA
<vubuntor946> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0de3 (rev ff)
<_Tux_> vubuntor946: 2 card?
<vubuntor946> uhm
<_Tux_> echo 8 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1/brightness
<_Tux_> sudo -i
<_Tux_> rồi gõ lệnh kia coi
<vubuntor946> echo 8 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1/brightness bash: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1/brightness: No such file or directory
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<_Tux_> vubuntor946: ls /sys/class/backlight/
<vubuntor946> acpi_video0  intel_backlight
<_Tux_> vubuntor946: thế thì đổi thành acpi_video0
<_Tux_> quá đơn giản
<vubuntor946> doi sao =.=
<_Tux_> vubuntor946: lệnh echo lúc nãy á
<_Tux_> đổi acpi_video1 -> acpi_video0
<_Tux_> hoặc intel_backlight
<_Tux_> tùy
<_Tux_> thử xem có tác dụng hme
<vubuntor946> intel_backlight
<vubuntor946> Permission denied
<vubuntor946> thu ca 2 deu denied
<vubuntor946> cho em ti
<vubuntor946> h em ve nha cai
<_Tux_> vubuntor946: có đọc hem
<_Tux_> người ta bảo sudo -i
<_Tux_> rỗi hãy chạy lệnh cơ mà
<vubuntor946> =.=
<vubuntor946> anh viet lenh kia trc lenh -  i =.=
<vubuntor028> alo anh tux oi
<vubuntor411> 123456789
<vubuntor073> co ai ko
<SuckyCreb> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor073> giup minh ve cai ibus voi
<SuckyCreb> !ibus
<ubot2`> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor073> minh cai ibus roi ma bat ko duoc
<iSupyBot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor033> minh cai` roi ma ko bat^. ibus len dc
<vubuntor033> ko thay cai bieu tuong ban phim o goc tren ben phai
<SuckyCreb> !ibus
<ubot2`> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<iSupyBot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<SuckyCreb> không phải chỉ cài
<SuckyCreb> phải set trong đó
<vubuntor033> teamview lam ho minh` di
 * SuckyCreb không biết teamview
<vubuntor033> =.=
<_Tux_> vote xài Windows :troll:
<vubuntor033> no
<vubuntor033> tux teamview ho em cai
<vubuntor033> co may cai kho noi lam'
<vubuntor033> lam ho em ti' di
<vubuntor033> 564 543 327
<vubuntor033> 5xgw98
<_Tux_> SuckyCreb: anh ơi teamview là gì?
<vubuntor033> sao cu thich troll nhau the nhi? =.=
 * _Tux_ không biết thật
<vubuntor033> the chi? em cai` ibus di
<vubuntor033> em cai` roi`
<vubuntor033> nhung ko thay co bieu tuong. ban` phim o goc tren ben phai
<_Tux_> thì khởi động ibus-preferences lên
<_Tux_> setup bộ gõ rồi gõ thôi
<vubuntor033> van de la ko thay ibus preferences
<vubuntor033> thay moi cai ibus thoi
<_Tux_> thì nhấn vào ibus
<vubuntor033> nhan roi`
<_Tux_> nhấn đại đi coi nào
<vubuntor033> no co ra cai gi dau
<_Tux_> gõ ibus
<_Tux_> thì nó ra cả cái keyword input
<_Tux_> nhấn vô
<SuckyCreb> http://www.tienphong.vn/xa-hoi/616318/%E2%80%98Di-nhan-ban-ve-so-o-Sai-Gon-tpol.html
<SuckyCreb> tÆ°Æ¡ng lai
<vubuntor699> a
<SuckyCreb> lolz
<vubuntor699> thay roi`
<vubuntor699> chuyen qua ulnity moi tim thay
<vubuntor699> =.=
<vubuntor699> add unikey roi` nhung van ko thay cai bieu tuong ban phim
 * _Tux_ ếu care cái biểu tượng đấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor033: Ctrl+Space rồi gõ
<_Tux_> Done
<vubuntor699> em go~ VNI
<vubuntor699> chuyen qua VNI sao
 * _Tux_ chán rồi
 * _Tux_ đi coi docs
<vubuntor699> =.=
<vubuntor741> làm sao chuyển qua VNI trong Ibus thế
<vubuntor741> nó ghi là alt+shift_L để chuyển em ấn rồi nhưng không được
<SuckyCreb> chuột trái/phải vào cái icon bàn phím xem
<vubuntor741> ko có cái biểu tượng đó
<SuckyCreb> thế thử xem có ibus-setup không
<SuckyCreb> chạy xem
<vubuntor741> co1
<vubuntor741> ibus preferencé
<SuckyCreb> nó nằm trong engine cơ
<SuckyCreb> tìm tìm cái mục thêm/bỏ bộ gõ
<SuckyCreb> select ibus-unikey
<SuckyCreb> rồi xem có option hay preference gì của nó không
<vubuntor741> engine ở chỗ nào
<SuckyCreb> ai nhớ
 * SuckyCreb dùng scim
<vubuntor741> =.=
<vubuntor741> tux oi
<vubuntor741> chỉ tớ chuyển qua VNi trong ibus với
<vubuntor741> sao change nick dc the
<CuaChot>  /nick abcdef
<Killua> alo
<Killua> cuachot co do ko
<CuaChot> không
<Killua> giao diện gnome ý
<Killua> cái thanh ở dưới
<Killua> mình kéo icon app xuống
<Killua> thì nó pin ở đấy
 * CuaChot không dùng gnome :-/
<Killua> h làm sao để bỏ pin
<Killua> =.=
<Killua> thế có cách nào chuyển cái thanh app bên trái xuống dưới ko
<CuaChot> cái đó thì chắc chắn không
<CuaChot> viết lại theme cho gnome-shell chắc được
<Killua> the co cach nao lam no ẩn đi ko
<CuaChot> à
<CuaChot> cái đấy là của unity
<tuxnguyendlk> remove unity đi
<CuaChot> không rõ
<Killua> how?
<Killua> alo tũx oi
<tuxnguyendlk> sudo apt-get remove unity unity2d
<tuxnguyendlk> hoặc là sudo apt-get remove unity unity-2d
<tuxnguyendlk> đại loại vậy chứ cũng ko xài unity nên ko rõ lắm
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<Killua> xai gnome ha
<Killua> hay kde
<Killua> chi to cach chuyen qua gõ VNI trong ibus di
<tuxnguyendlk> gõ Vni hả
<tuxnguyendlk> dễ mà
<tuxnguyendlk> click chuột trái váo chữ V (biểu tượng Unikey) ấy
<tuxnguyendlk> nó hiện ra menu
<tuxnguyendlk> click dòng Telex
<tuxnguyendlk> rồi chọn Vni
<Killua> nhung ma ko co bieu tuong do =.=
<tuxnguyendlk> không có thì làm sao mà gõ được :(
<Killua> chịu
<tuxnguyendlk> có teamview đó ko
<Killua> có teamview ko
<tuxnguyendlk> bật team đi
<Killua> có
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<tuxnguyendlk> ok
<tuxnguyendlk> send me id and password
<Killua> cho chut
<Killua> dang lag =.=
<Killua> hix
<Killua> dang copy file
<Killua> mà cung bi đơ
<CuaChot> linux ftw
<vubuntor304> we tux oi
<tuxnguyendlk> Æ¡i
<vubuntor304> 564 543 327
<vubuntor304> 91i7gd
<tuxnguyendlk> cậu gõ ls /usr/bin|grep unikey xem
<tuxnguyendlk> tớ ko gõ được
<vubuntor304> roi do
<_Tux_> find /usr -iname "ibus-unikey-setup"
<tuxnguyendlk> gõ theo _Tux_  xem
<tuxnguyendlk> vẫn ko có kết quả hả
<tuxnguyendlk> ok rồi đó vubuntor304
<vubuntor304> chua xong ma
<tuxnguyendlk> thử gõ bằng vni được chuaư
<vubuntor304> còn nhơ nữa mà
<vubuntor304> đc rồi
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<tuxnguyendlk> ok
<tuxnguyendlk> tiếp nào
<vubuntor304> nhưng còn nhờ nữa mà =.=
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<vubuntor304> 91i7gd
<vubuntor304> connect lại đi
<tuxnguyendlk> vẫn đang connect
<vubuntor304> xoa giup cai virtualbox ở bar dưới
<tuxnguyendlk> ok
<tuxnguyendlk> gỡ bỏ luôn nhá
<vubuntor304> ko
<vubuntor304> bỏ cái biểu tượng đó đi thôi
<tuxnguyendlk> gõ giúp mình locate vitualbox
<tuxnguyendlk> click chuột phải vào cái thanh phía dưới được ko cậu
<vubuntor304> ko đ
<tuxnguyendlk> gõ tiếp locate 'Offer Clone'
<tuxnguyendlk> close hết đi cậu
<tuxnguyendlk> có mỗi cái icon mà xem ra rắc rối nhỉ
<tuxnguyendlk> sao nó ko cho click chuột phải vào thanh taskbar ta
<tuxnguyendlk> chạy lệnh sudo apt-get remove vitualbox đi cậu
<vubuntor304> chắc ko đc đâu
<vubuntor304> xóa máy ảo đi rồi nó vẫn còn
<vubuntor304> no chi la cai icon thoi ma
<tuxnguyendlk> lúc cậu cài là cài bằng apt hay down từ trên mạng file deb về cài
<vubuntor304> down file deb
<tuxnguyendlk> uk
<tuxnguyendlk> rùi logout xong login lại xem cậu
<vubuntor304> h relogin à
<tuxnguyendlk> uk
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<vubuntor203> ko đc cậu ơi =.=
<tuxnguyendlk> :(
<tuxnguyendlk> không được hả
<tuxnguyendlk> @@
<tuxnguyendlk> hazz
<vubuntor203> cậu dùng giao diện gì thế
<tuxnguyendlk> thôi nếu gét cái icon đó thì xóa virtual đi rùi cài lại bằng Software Center ấy
<tuxnguyendlk> tớ dùng LXDE với Command line
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<vubuntor203> chỉ tớ cài 2 cái đó đi
<vubuntor203> chÆ° giao dien nay cung hoi kho sai`
<tuxnguyendlk> giao diện LXDE chính là Lubuntu ấy
<tuxnguyendlk> cậu download Lubuntu về cài
<tuxnguyendlk> còn COmmand line thì nó đen thui toàn chữ thui à
<tuxnguyendlk> @@
<vubuntor203> =.=
<vubuntor203> lubuntu là sao
<vubuntor203> cài lại tư đầu hả
<vubuntor203> xóa ubuntu đi à
<tuxnguyendlk> uk
<tuxnguyendlk> cài lại từ đầu cho chắc
<tuxnguyendlk> đỡ bị lỗi
<tuxnguyendlk> à mà thôi
<tuxnguyendlk> đừng cài Lubuntu làm gì
<vubuntor203> Lubuntu có dễ dùng ko
<tuxnguyendlk> cái Linux Mint đi
<_Tux_> xui dại người ta cài lại
<tuxnguyendlk> Linux Mint mặc định nó đã dùng LXDE
<_Tux_> vubuntor203: dùng Windows đi
<_Tux_> dễ dùng cực
<tuxnguyendlk> khá giống windows XP
<tuxnguyendlk> @@
<vubuntor203> thế thôi
 * _Tux_ dùng Windows nè
<vubuntor203> cứ dùng U vậy
<vubuntor203> em dùng U để làm
<tuxnguyendlk> Dùng Linux Mint đi
<tuxnguyendlk> nó dựa trên Ubuntu mà
<vubuntor203> cũng phai dùng win để chơi nữa
<vubuntor203> giống winxp thì dùng làm gì =.=
<vubuntor203> dùng winxp cho nhanh
<tuxnguyendlk> eo
<tuxnguyendlk> thì cái giao diện nó gần giống thui
<tuxnguyendlk> @@
<tuxnguyendlk> chứ cái ruột là của Linux
<tuxnguyendlk> @@
<vubuntor203> máy mình cài gì cũng nuột mà
<vubuntor203> mình dùng U có việc thôi chứ cũng chẳng đòi hỏi gì nhiều
<tuxnguyendlk> Để mình chụp hình cái giao diện mình cho bạn xem nhé
<_Tux_> vubuntor203: hố hố
<_Tux_> poor you
<_Tux_> cài máy bảo mà xài
<_Tux_> còn vô HDD cho cho tội
<_Tux_> ;)
<_Tux_> thời gian tới lại gỡ ra ấy mà
<vubuntor203> ;))
<vubuntor203> trước cũng gỡ U mấy lan` rồi
<vubuntor203> h có việc dùng đến thì phải cài thôi
<_Tux_> việc gì?
<_Tux_> ;)
<vubuntor203> ko nói đc
<vubuntor203> nhưng liên quan đến máy ảo
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor203> bật đc càng nh` máy ảo càng tốt
<vubuntor203> nên dùng U
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> lol
<CoconutCrab> máy ảo thì dùng giao diện đồ họa làm gì
<_Tux_> yeah
<_Tux_> mà production
<vubuntor203> tìm gd nào nó dễ dùng hơn gnome 1 tí thôi
<_Tux_> xài ubuntu thì cũng hem nên lắm
<vubuntor203> ko phải production gì đâu
<_Tux_> ôi Sh!t@$$mean
<vubuntor203> chỉ là cần đến máy ảo thôi
<vubuntor203> dùng win hay bị high disk usage lúc bật máy ảo
<vubuntor203> dùng U chắc bật 4 cái cũng ko vd
<_Tux_> vubuntor203: linux nó cũng thế thôi
<hiroecrab> máy ảo nào chả thế
<_Tux_> đặc biệt thì ubuntu dùng disk vkl
<_Tux_> =)
<tuxnguyendlk> vubuntor203: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ggf894jlpqwnjpx/desktop%201_007.png?m
<vubuntor203> ko
<iSupyBot> Title: Dropbox - desktop 1_007.png - Simplify your life (at www.dropbox.com)
<tuxnguyendlk> vubuntor203: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ggf894jlpqwnjpx/desktop%201_007.png?m
<tuxnguyendlk> giao diện của mình đó
<tuxnguyendlk> linux mint cũng vậy đó
<_Tux_> tuxnguyendlk: người ta dùng làm server
<_Tux_> giao diện thế nào chả được
<_Tux_> hố hố
<tuxnguyendlk> vubuntor203 mà
<tuxnguyendlk> cậu ấy có làm sv đâu
<vubuntor203> em chưa siêu đén6 thế mà làm đc sv gì cả
<_Tux_> vubuntor203: thôi windows mà xài
<_Tux_> chạy máy ảo của M$
<_Tux_> chạy cho phê
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor203> win em sài hết rồi
<vubuntor203> w7 w8 đếu2 ko ổn lắm
<vubuntor203> rất hay bị high disk usage
<tuxnguyendlk> thật ra với linux cái giao diện mình thấy ko quan trọng lắm
<tuxnguyendlk> cái nào cũng được
<vubuntor203> uhm
<tuxnguyendlk> nếu tìm hiểu về linux
<vubuntor203> mình chỉ muốn biết làm sao xóa đc cái icon đó đi thôi @@
<tuxnguyendlk> cậu nên tìm hiểu về cấu trúc cây thư mục
<tuxnguyendlk> chức năng của từng thư mục
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<vubuntor203> uhm
<vubuntor203> cái này phải từ từ
<vubuntor203> ông _tux_ cứ thích troll tui là sao :|
<_Tux_> vubuntor203: troll gì
<_Tux_> nói thật
<_Tux_> không nghe thì thôi
<_Tux_> hô hô
<vubuntor203> đó
<vubuntor203> lại troll
<tuxnguyendlk> mình xài fedora nên mấy cái phần liên quan đến giao diện của Ubuntu cũng ko rõ lắm
<tuxnguyendlk> :(
<vubuntor203> fedora nó khác U nhiều ko
 * hiroecrab xài lunix của nợ chả biết gì fedora lẫn ubuntu
<tuxnguyendlk> khác sơ sơ thôi
 * _Tux_ xài Windows
<vubuntor203> newbie mà :))
<vubuntor203> đang tìm hỉu
<vubuntor203> các bác cứ thích troll em
<tuxnguyendlk> uhm
<tuxnguyendlk> mình cũng từng như bạn mà
<tuxnguyendlk> ai cũng phải trải qua cái thời newbie hết
<vubuntor203> mà sai window
<tuxnguyendlk> quan trọng là cố gắng
<vubuntor203> update len là nặng nề như rùa @@
<tuxnguyendlk> và mình thấy vubuntor203 rất cố gắng đấy
<vubuntor203> ^^
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
 * _Tux_ thấy vubuntor203 đang cố gắng sai phương pháp
<vubuntor203> em bít mình đang làm gì
<tuxnguyendlk> dù sai hay đúng mình cũng rất trân trọng
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<vubuntor203> em dùng U vì nó cần cho công việc của em bh, vừa dùng vừa tìm hỉu luôn
<_Tux_> good luck
<_Tux_> :))
<tuxnguyendlk> bản U đầu tiên mình dùng là 7.04
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<tuxnguyendlk> dùng đến 10.04 thì mình chuyển qua Fedora
<tuxnguyendlk> hùi đó lý do duy nhất chuyển qua Fedora là mình thích yum hơn là apt-get
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<_Tux_> mặc dù yum nó thiểu năng
<_Tux_> =)
<tuxnguyendlk> uk
<tuxnguyendlk> yum nó cùi hơn apt-get nhiều
<tuxnguyendlk> lại chẳng có sudo
<tuxnguyendlk> hazz
<tuxnguyendlk> nhưng mà dùng lâu nên cảm thấy bản phân phối nào cũng như nhau
<tuxnguyendlk> tiếp xúc với giao diện đâu có nhiều
<tuxnguyendlk> chủ yếu là command thui
<tuxnguyendlk> :)
 * _Tux_ toàn dùng GUI
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<tuxnguyendlk> chém gió đã quá
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<vubuntor203> thôi đi ngủ tí còn xem bd
<vubuntor203> ai xem ko
<tuxnguyendlk> ko
<tuxnguyendlk> ko máu lắm
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<vubuntor203> oh
<vubuntor203> g9
<vubuntor203> tks bạn tux nhiều nhá
<vubuntor549> Các a ơi giúp em vụ này với : em cài ubuntu 12.10 song song cùng với win 7 nhưng không hiểu sao trên ubuntu em không thể vào mạng được mặc dù đang cắm mạng em ping đến server google.com thì vẫn có phản hồi . Trên win 7 em vẫn vào mạng được bình thường
<vubuntor549> Mong nhận được giải đáp từ các a sớm
<vubuntor850> chào các bác
<vubuntor850> để nghe nhạc và xem phim trên youtube thì làm thế nào ạ
<vubuntor850> chỉ giùm mình với
<_Tux_> !ure
<ubot2`> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<iSupyBot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-06
<vubuntu> mấy bác cho em hỏi cái vụ tăng tốc vga là sao mấy bác
<GhostlyCrab> là dùng opengl chứ không phải dùng cpu vẽ
<vubuntu> ồh
<vubuntu> tại em thấy copy cái đoạn code này là nó nhanh lên liền
<vubuntu> <device screen="0" driver="dri2">
<GhostlyCrab> okay
<vubuntu> <application name="Default">
<vubuntu> <option name="vblank_mode" value="0"/>
<vubuntu> </application>
<vubuntu> </device>
<GhostlyCrab> mặc định giờ cái nào chả dùng dri2
<vubuntu> từ 60 lên tới 4200
<GhostlyCrab> không bật vblank thì tất nhiên sẽ nhanh hơn, nhưng bị vỡ hình
<GhostlyCrab> lolz
<GhostlyCrab> tất nhiên
<GhostlyCrab> thiết nghĩ trước khi copy vào bạn nên xem nó làm gì
<GhostlyCrab> không coi chừng có ngày banh máy
<vubuntu> cái vblank là cái gì thế bác
<GhostlyCrab> .g sync to vblank
<iPhenny> GhostlyCrab: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33517/what-is-the-difference-between-the-sync-to-vblank-settings-in-compiz-and-nvidia
<iSupyBot> Title: What is the difference between the Sync to VBlank settings in Compiz and Nvidia X Server? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<GhostlyCrab> đấy
<vubuntu> mà mình tắt cái vbank này chơi game nó có ảnh hưởng gì không ?
<GhostlyCrab> có, vỡ hình
<GhostlyCrab> ngoài ra chả có gì hơn
<vubuntu> ồh
<vubuntu> vậy mở chức năng của vblank thì chọn value giá trị nhiêu mấy bác
<GhostlyCrab> xem nó là cái gì đã
<GhostlyCrab> đừng có tự chỉnh nếu không hiểu
<vubuntu> ừm em không hiểu thật và cũng không biết chỉnh tham số nhiêu cho phù hợp nữa
<GhostlyCrab> thế nên hiểu nó làm gì đã
<vubuntu> vậy thì bỏ đoạn code cho xong :v
<vubuntu> ủa tóm lại là chúng ta đang đánh bài lùi thì phải
<vubuntu> =))
<GhostlyCrab> không đánh bài lùi gì cả, nhưng tốt hơn nên hiểu rõ ta làm gì trước khi làm
<GhostlyCrab> lúc đó thì mới quyết lùi hay tiến
<vubuntu> vậy là khi em chỉnh cái đó xem phim nó cũng sẽ bị vỡ hạt phải không
<vubuntu> nếu để ở giá trị số 0
<GhostlyCrab> ờ\
<GhostlyCrab> không phải vỡ hạt mà là nó bị có cái lằn ranh
<GhostlyCrab> .g video tearing
<iPhenny> GhostlyCrab: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing
<iSupyBot> Title: Screen tearing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntu> àk vậy là có nghĩa điểm ảnh không đc mịn nữa
<GhostlyCrab> không...
<vubuntor641> ai biết phím tắt chuyển workspace U 12.10 ko chỉ mình với
<tuxnguyendlk> Alt+phím di chuyển thì phải
<vubuntor641> ko đc
<C4NoC> ctr-alt ->
<vubuntor641> a đc rồi
<vubuntor641> tks
<vubuntor641> mà sao cứ khởi động lại máy là brightness nó lại về tối hết cỡ nhỉ :|
<tuxnguyendlk> rút viên pin ra cắm Adapter thui là nó hết ấy mà
<tuxnguyendlk> còn ko thì phải chỉnh thủ công thôi
<vubuntor641> =.=
<vubuntor641> mà mình xóa đc cái icon đó rồi
<vubuntor641> hóa ra ấn super + alt + right click là đc :|
<tuxnguyendlk> uk
<tuxnguyendlk> zị là có mày mò đó
<tuxnguyendlk> ^^
<tuxnguyendlk> cố gắng lên
<vubuntor641> uhm ^^
<vubuntor641> mà sao lướt web mình ko dùng đc nút backspace để quay lại trang trước nhỉ
<tuxnguyendlk> tùy trình duyệt mà
<tuxnguyendlk> có trình duyệt hỗ trợ
<tuxnguyendlk> có cái thì ko
<tuxnguyendlk> tốt nhất vẫn nên dùng cái nút back của trình duyệt
<vubuntor641> =.=
<vubuntor641> mỗi lần lại phải dùng chuột ấn hơi bất tiện
<vubuntor574> chao ban
<vubuntor574> minh muon cai mpi cho ubuntu
<vubuntor574> huong dan minh dc ko a
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install?
<vubuntor985> ai rành libre office ko
<n2i> vubuntor985: bạn cần giúp đỡ điều gì?
<vubuntor732> tinh hinh la em muon cai theme cho ubuntu 12 . em len gnome look.com tai theme ve ma khong biet su  dung.cac mod co the huong dan em duoc khong.sorry vi khong biet go tieng viet the nao .em moi dung ubuntu thoi
<n2i> !ibus | vubuntor732
<ubot2`> vubuntor732: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<n2i> Bạn đọc cái đó trước để xem cách gỗ tiếng Việt nhé!
<n2i> Còn vấn đề của bạn: Quẳng nó vào trong ~/.themes là được.
<n2i> Cụ thể thế nào thì buộc bạn tìm hiểu thêm.
<vubuntor732> tim hoai khong thay ~/.themes ?
<vubuntor732> em khong biet nn moi hoi o day ? em tim gan 1h roi ma khong cai duoc
<n2i> nếu ~/.themes không có, thì tạo mới
<vubuntor732> tao thu muc do trong thu muc home ha?
<vubuntor732> em searh maf cung khong co thu muc ten do
<n2i> vubuntor081: đúng là nó ở trong home rồi, bạn thử đi, biết ngay mà
<vubuntor081> ok
<vubuntor081> thu  xem sao
<vubuntor872> ai bit lenh cai driver nvidia voi driver intel hd 4000 ko chi minh voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor872: Cài package nvidia-current là được
<vubuntor872> cai` ntn?
<vubuntor155> tux oi
<vubuntor155> cài nvidia-current xong login vào là ko thấy gì hết trơn, có mỗi cái background =.=
<vubuntor904> ai cứu với
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-07
<vubuntor655> we tux oi
<tuxnguyendlk> Æ¡i
<vubuntor655> sao minh cai driver Nvidia la bi loi~ cha hien gi` ca ngoai` cai background
<tuxnguyendlk> cậu gõ ls /usr/bin|grep -i nvidia rồi post lên tớ coi
<vubuntor655> nvidia-detector
<tuxnguyendlk> ủa hôm trước còn thấy cái nvidia-config mà nhỉ
<tuxnguyendlk> sao hôm nay có mỗi cái detector là sao
<tuxnguyendlk> mới cài lại hả
<vubuntor655> uhm
<vubuntor655> hom no cai` u trc
<vubuntor655> ko cai dc win 7 =.=
<vubuntor655> hom qua cai` lai win 7 trc roi cai u
<vubuntor655> hix
<vubuntor655> hom qua dung lenh sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<vubuntor655> no cai xong reset lai thi` bi vay.
<vubuntor655> xoa di thu cai` = driver down thi cung bi vay =.=
<tuxnguyendlk> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<tuxnguyendlk> cài theo cái link tớ gửi kìa
<tuxnguyendlk> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<vubuntor655> uhm
<vubuntor655> tuc con` o do ko
<vubuntor361> tux   Æ¡i
<MeiMei> có ng vào réo anh kìa _Tux_ :D
<vubuntor408> alo
<vubuntor957> alo
<vubuntor957> tux co do ko
<MeiMei> vubuntor957: tux của bạn đu ngủ òi
<MeiMei> :)
<vubuntor957> giup minh vs
<vubuntor957> cai nvidia xong h man hinh no ve do phan giai 640 480
<MeiMei> gọi tux giúp thì cứ chờ đó thui
<MeiMei> :D
<vubuntor957> ko chinh dc ve nhu cu ~ =.=
<vubuntor957> remove nvidia di roi cung ko dc
<C4NoC> vubuntor957: vào nvidia-settings
<C4NoC> chỉnh lại res
<vubuntor794> co ai ko giup minh vs
<n2i> !ask | vubuntor794
<ubot2`> vubuntor794: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor885> ai giup minh chinh do phan giai voi
<C4NoC> nvidia-settings
<vubuntor885> vao roi`
<vubuntor885> ko change dc
<vubuntor142> minh cai dat ubuntu , den buoc chon phan vung thi no khong hien ra gi het, khong cho chon phan vung luon, giup minh voi
<vubuntor264> ai cho mình hỏi máy cài win 8 rồi cài được u 12.10 không vậy?
<vubuntor925> sao mình cứ cài nvidia driver xong là nó chỉ hiện mỗi cái background, ai giúp với
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> chuột phải có lên gì ko
<vubuntor925> hinh nhu ko
<vubuntor868> có ai giúp em ko, google nãy giờ chưa ra :((
<vubuntor868> cannot find -lGL
<vubuntor868> có ai ko vậy ???
<vubuntor972> chào bạn. Bạn có thể giúp mình được không?
<vubuntor972> cho mình hỏi. Mình có cài fedora từ usb. Nhưng sau lúc boot vào. Nó không cho sign in vào đc? trong khi các máy khác thì đc?
<n2i> Live Usb?
<vubuntor972> uhm
<vubuntor847> chào mọi người. mình đang sài ubuntu 12.10. co cài đặt máy in và nhận rồi
<vubuntor847> nhưng không in được
<vubuntor047> kt lại xem
<vubuntor847> mình có thử trên windows thì in bình thường
<vubuntor047> ubuntu thi thoáng vẫn man mán vụ in
<vubuntor847> không biết có cach nao khắc phục không nhỉ
<vubuntor847> cử mỗi lần in là lại vào windows
<vubuntor047> khởi động lại máy in òi xem mấy thứu nữa xem
<_Tux_> vubuntor847: in thá»­ test page chÆ°a?
<vubuntor047> ngày xưa suýt ốm vì máy in và U
<vubuntor047> h thấy nó ngoan ngoãn chạy
<vubuntor847> vẫn không được bạn ơi
<vubuntor847> khỏi động cả mấy chục lần rồi
<vubuntor847> nó chẳng báo lỗi gì cả
<vubuntor847> vẫn hiện thông báo khi bấm in
<vubuntor847> thế mà nó không chịu in
<_Tux_> vubuntor847: máy in?
<_Tux_> hiệu ?
<vubuntor047> ah xem cái gì nhỉ
<vubuntor847> ah
<vubuntor047> quên moa nó òi
<vubuntor847> canon lbp1210
<vubuntor047> em xài 2900
<vubuntor047> thi thoảng bị thế
<vubuntor047> nhưng h k nhớ làm những gì
<vubuntor047> :D
<vubuntor847> vậy cũng may rồi
<vubuntor847> hix
<vubuntor047> bấm vapf biểu tượng máy in trên thanh panel
<vubuntor047> òi xem nó có add thêm máy in 2 k
<vubuntor047> del nó đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor847: thế xác định
<_Tux_> khỏi cài nữa cho mệt
<vubuntor847> ac
<_Tux_> số nó đã định như thế
<_Tux_> Canon ơi hỡi Canon
<_Tux_> :v
<vubuntor047> em cũng canon nè
<vubuntor047> h nó ngoan òi
<vubuntor847> hiện cái máy in rồi, có cái chữ v màu xanh nữa. báo hiệu driver đã nhận
<vubuntor047> có thêm cái nữa hong
<vubuntor047> nếu có thfi del cái máy in 2 đi
<vubuntor047> trước toàn phải đại ca c4 hỗ trợ
<vubuntor047> h in ngon òi
<vubuntor706> hix. minh bi out nguon
<vubuntor675> alo
<vubuntor181> chào mọi người
<vubuntor181> mình mới cài lại ubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor181> bằng usb
<vubuntor181> tuy nhiên khi cài xong thì chẳng thấy menu grub đâu hết
<vubuntor181> nó vào thẳng windows
<vubuntor181> có ai hướng dẫn mình với ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-08
<vubuntor854> ai cứu em với =.=
<vubuntor854> h vào U nó màn hình đen xì
<vubuntor854> nó báo là lỗi ko nhận card
<vubuntor854> nó hiện ra cái bảng để chọn nhưng ấn kiểu gì cũng ko chọn đc
<Stanley00> nghe giống một *nỗ lực* cài card màn hình bị hỏng =))
<Stanley00> bạn có thể cho biết tên cụ thể của card, và bạn đã làm gì để xảy ra lỗi?
<_Tux_> Stanley00: nghe giống một "nỗ lực* support khi người ta đã bay đi
<_Tux_> =)
<Stanley00> =))
<vubuntor725> chao cac bac
<vubuntor725> minh moi xai ubuntu ma thay kho qua
<vubuntor725> muon chuyen qua win 7
<vubuntor725> thi lam sao vay
<vubuntor725> search gg chang hieu gi ca
<vubuntor725> co bac nao o day ko
<n2i> há»±
<n2i> Xóa U, cài lại thôi!
<n2i> Đơn giản! :3
<vubuntor725> xoa lam sao va.y
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-09
<hoangvanmanh> chay lenh ./configure thi no chay binh thuong
<hoangvanmanh> den khi chay lenh make all de bien dihc
<hoangvanmanh> no bao loi make: *** No rule to make target  all trong cenos
<hoangvanmanh> ai  biet vi sao ko
<hoangvanmanh> make: *** No rule to make target `all'.  Stop.
<CorruptiveCreb> bạn định compile cái gì?
<hoangvanmanh> cai nrpe-2.13
<hoangvanmanh> monitor linux machine trong nagios
<CorruptiveCreb> thế đọc hướng dẫn nó xem
<hoangvanmanh> doc roi nhung ma cai loi nay no ko de cap den
<hoangvanmanh> co ai da tung bi nhu vay ko
 * CorruptiveCreb chả dùng cái đó bao giờ
<vubuntor290> Làm sao để tạo respobility trên trang github vậy mấy bạn!
<_Tux_> respobility là cái gì?
<_Tux_> vubuntor290: Đọc help của github đi
<child> ai co kinh nghiem cau hinh nagios nho teamview qua kiem tra ho minh cai loi
<child> minh tra card dt 100k
<_Tux_> các systemadmin kìa
<child> yahoo la manhhung09it
<child> anh tux ko giup em thi chac trong nay it co ai lam duoc :(
 * _Tux_ cũng chưa cấu hình nagios bao giờ
<_Tux_> child: nhưng không cài được?
<_Tux_> hay cài không chạy?
<child> cai chay tren cenos nhung cau hinh de cho no monitor duoc cai may window thi ko duoc anh ah
<child> no cu bao ko nhan duoc thong tin tu nsclient++
<_Tux_> child: không có lỗi gì khác nữa à?
<child> ko co loi gi
<child> debug cai nagios service ok het
<child> chi co ko nhan duoc thong tin tu nsclient gui ve thoi
<_Tux_> child: đợi tí query google phát
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> child: client là Windows?
<child> dung anh
<child> nagios sever la cenos
<_Tux_> child: tắt firewall chưa?
<child> tat roi anh
<_Tux_> child: cả client lẫn server?
<child> doi em ty
<child> hinh nhu em chua tat firewall tren server
<_Tux_> child: flush hết iptables đi
<_Tux_> child: tắt firewall của client nữa
<_Tux_> nếu ok thì sau cấu hình firewall lại sau
<child> van ko duoc anh tux ah
<child> de em reboot lai va restart lai het may service xem
<_Tux_> child: kiểu gì cũng phải có cai thông tin gì để debgug chớ
<_Tux_> mù mịt vậy sao làm gì được
<child> thang nam tren client va thang nam tren server no doc lap nhau anh ah
<vubuntor233> cho e hoi. em muon chia lai o cung nhung khong co dia thi lam the nao
<_Tux_> Dùng USB
<vubuntor233> em moi mua may nen usb cung khong co gi. the co dung duoc khong a
<_Tux_> vubuntor233: dùng unetbootin làm cái liveUSB mà phân vùng
<vubuntor678> cho e hoi cach chia lai o cung cho ubuntu ntn a?
<n2i> Bạn muốn chia với mục đích gì?
<n2i> Bạn có thể sử dụng: GParted.
<n2i> Cài đặt từ kho ứng dụng
<vubuntor678> kho ung dug ki hieu la gj. e moj mua may nen kung ko pit
<vubuntor245> co ai giup do em ko a
<n2i> Ubuntu Software Center ấy ##
<vubuntor245> anh cho em hoi chut
<vubuntor245> em ko the cai dc driver wifi cho laptop dc
<n2i> vubuntor245: card wifi của bạn là gì?
<vubuntor245> broadcom 4313 a.
<vubuntor245> no' bao' the' nay`
<vubuntor245> install -D -m 755 wl.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/wl.ko install: cannot stat `wl.ko': No such file or directory
<_Tux_> vubuntor245: đương nhiên là nó sẽ báo thế
<vubuntor245> vay bay gio lam the nao anh?
<vubuntor245> em moi dung linux lan dau
<_Tux_> vubuntor245: bạn có hiểu lệnh đấy không :D
<n0bawk> make && make install?
<vubuntor245> em ko a. em dow driver co duoi tar.gz va lam the huong dan cai dat tren forum nhung ko dc anh oi
<vubuntor245> em danh lenh make install
<vubuntor245> co ai giup dc em ko a. ?
<n0bawk> doc. README giup' dc ban.
<vubuntor245> em doc cach install roi nhung no van bao the a., hix
<vubuntor245> ca ngay nay em chua cai dc cai driver wifi
<n0bawk> 4313 co' driver b43 roi` ma` sao phai? tu. install?
<n0bawk> neu' co' dung` windows thi` vao` windows tat' cai' nay` di
<n0bawk> !network-pm
<ubot2`> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<vubuntor245> vang de em thu?
<vubuntor350> may tinh em no cu hien authenticate rui no doi password for dell thi phai xu ly the nao a
<_Tux_> nhập password vào
<vubuntor350> nhung e ko pit pass no la kai gj
 * _Tux_ cũng có biết đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor350: nó đòi lúc nào?
<_Tux_> khi máy tự động đăng nhập?
<vubuntor350> em cu dang dung may chang han nhu vao mang thi no nhu vay
<n0bawk> dùng ubuntu có sẵn trên máy dell?
<vubuntor350> ko. nguoi ta cai cho
<vubuntor350> moi nguoi co the pao e cach cai unikey cho ubuntu ko
<n2i> !ibus | vubuntor350
<ubot2`> vubuntor350: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<iSupyBot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor350> e cai nhu vay sao mai ma ko dk
#ubuntu-vn 2013-03-10
<vubuntor947> cho em hoi moi khi e cai dat mot cai gi tren ubuntu xong khi tat may thi no lai tro ve nhu cu la sao a. co cach nao khac phuc khong a
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor162> moi nguoi cho e cai link tai lieu cho nguoi moi dung ubuntu voi a
<MeiMei> lên forum thiếu gì
<vubuntor162> nhung em khong tim thay
<MeiMei> ơ, trong chữ kí của anh Tux và kijuto#1 cũng có
<MeiMei> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%C3%A0i_li%E1%BB%87u_cho_ng%C6%B0%E1%BB%9Di_m%E1%BB%9Bi_d%C3%B9ng_Ubuntu
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<MeiMei> gì đấy
<MeiMei> Nếu lần đầu tiên dùng Ubuntu, bạn nên đọc cái này. http://files.myopera.com/k51cc/files/Ubuntu_Desktop_Guide_vi1b.pdf
<vubuntor162> dung ubuntu hay win hon nhi
<MeiMei> :D
<MeiMei> tự trả lời đi
<MeiMei> U hay W là nhu cầu của mỗi cá nhân, với mỗi lĩnh vực U và W có những ưu/nhược khác nhau
<MeiMei> n0bawk: khách hỏi dùng W hay U hơn kìa aka :)
<n0bawk> vubuntor162: win
<n0bawk> vubuntor162: trả tiền bao h cũng hơn free
<vubuntor162> hj. thank
<vubuntor011> cho mình hỏi mình cài unbuntu trên lap acer 5715z chạy dc khoảng vài phút thì nó tự động tắt phụt, đấy là lỗi gì và có cách nào khắc phục không
<vubuntor564> ai giúp e với
<vubuntor564> buzz
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-03
<vubuntor640> cho em hỏi chút về vấn đề trên con laptop của mình
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor640> khi em ấn F5 (nút tăng sáng) khoảng tầm vài lần thì màn hình hiện sang blackscreen dạng giống như DOS và không ấn được bất cứ phím gì khác
<vubuntor640> em có google nhưng chưa tìm được cách giải quyết vấn đề này
<vubuntor640> không ai gặp vấn đề này bao giờ sao :(
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-04
<Stanley00> hehe, có tin mừng nha http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_radeon_trusty&num=1
<SuperLuserv2> [ [Phoronix] Radeon Gallium3D Performance Gets Close To Catalyst On Ubuntu 14.04 ] - www.phoronix.com
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-05
<vubuntor423> ai giúp mình vs
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor423> mình đc cậu mình cho 1 cái notebook chạy ubuntu
<vubuntor423> trên đó cậu mình cài sẵn user
<vubuntor423> nhưng cậu mình quên pass
<vubuntor423> mình mún tạo user mới cũng k đc @@
<Stanley00> và câu hỏi của bạn là...?
<vubuntor423> chỉ mình tạo user
<vubuntor423> mình tạo thì nó hỏi pass @@ tạo hoài k đc
<Stanley00> làm thế nào bạn login được khi không có password vậy?
<vubuntor423> mình mở máy nó k hỏi pass
<Stanley00> hmm... bạn dùng Ubuntu lần nào chưa?
<vubuntor423> chÆ°a
<vubuntor423> đó h chỉ nghe nói trên mạng
<Stanley00> vì vụ này cần phải đụng đến grub, mount, và đủ thứ linh tinh khác nữa...
<vubuntor423> -_-
<Stanley00> vậy thì có lẽ tốt hơn là nên cài lại, hoặc nhờ cậu bạn support đi :D
<vubuntor423> cho mình hỏi cách cài win XP từ ubuntu đc k
<vubuntor423> em tìm trên mạng toàn chỉ từ XP qua ubuntu @@
<Stanley00> ủa? cài window thì liên quan gì đến Ubuntu? bỏ đĩa vào và boot chứ?
<vubuntor423> em thấy em k hợp vs unbuntu :D
<vubuntor423> nhưg khổ nỗi notebook k có ổ đĩa
<Stanley00> chịu, cái đó nằm ngoài phạm vi support ở đây :D
<vubuntor423> ờ
<vubuntor423> tks bác
<vubuntor356> chào mọi người mình đang định cài ubuntu mọi người có ai rảnh cho mình hỏi 1 chút không?
<Stanley00> !ák
<ubot2`> Factoid 'k' not found
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-06
<vubuntor206> hi
<vubuntor206> help ??
<vubuntor206> install openvpn for ubuntu sever
<vubuntor206> có ai giúp em với ??
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-08
<vubuntor953> các bạn cho mình hỏi, mình dùng ubuntu trên dell vostro 3560, máy nóng quạt chạy vù vù, trên win thì k vấn đề gì. Mình search trên mạng rồi mà không ăn thua :( cty mình có ng thay 2 ổ cứng khi dùng ubuntu rồi. Nghe nói ổ cứng dell hỗ trợ ubuntu kém . có cách nào giải quyết vấn đề này k ?
 * OfficeCrab dùng ubuntu 8 năm liền chả sao cả
<OfficeCrab> ổ cứng thì bên nào cũng thế
<vubuntor953> máy mình cài ubuntu, nhưng ít dùng vì quạt chạy ghê quá :) cám ơn bạn đã trà lời
<OfficeCrab> quạt chạy nhiều thì nó mát thôi mà
<OfficeCrab> có sao đâu
<lewtds> lol
<lewtds> chưa thử laptop-mode-tools, jupiter hay mấy thứ tương tự à?
<vubuntor953> vì mình thấy chạy win quạt k quay như vậy, chạy ubuntu nó quay cả ngày, mặc dù mình k dùng gì cả... nên thấy ghê ghê, chạy suốt thế thì kiểu gì chẳng mau hỏng :(
<vubuntor953> về nhà mình sẽ thử cài jupiter, cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor055> Các bro ơi giúp em cài gói nào để thêm user bằng hình ảnh với, em dùng lệnh chưa quên, của em là Elementary
<vubuntor055> Loay hoay mãi,
<vubuntor055> Pro có ở đấy không, xin giúp với
#ubuntu-vn 2014-03-09
<vubuntor757> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor757> Mình đang cài đặt bind9 trên ubuntu server
<vubuntor757> máy mình hiện tại có 3 cổng LAN
<vubuntor757> mình muốn dùng 1 cổng làm đầu nối với modem mạng
<vubuntor757> 2 cổng LAN còn lại dùng làm out going cho bind9 có được không/.
<vubuntor757> hay bind9 chỉ cho phép out ra 1 cổng LAN????
<vubuntor757> Mọi người xem giúp mình với
<vubuntor757> :(
<n0bawk> dns service/
<n0bawk> /
<n0bawk> ?
<n0bawk> 1 port cung co the cai dat bind dc ma` ?
<vubuntor757> :)
<vubuntor757> Mình muốn dùng vừa là dns server
<vubuntor757> vừa là chia mạng
<vubuntor757> vì có 2 cái card lan vứt không
<n0bawk> thế 3 port liên quan ếu gì đến bind ;00
<vubuntor757> muốn chia cho 2 người khác nữa
<vubuntor757> ý là thế này
<n0bawk> chia cho 2 người khác nữa, thì xin mời bạn tìm hiểu về router/routing
<n0bawk> 2 máy tính muốn share connection trực tiếp nó như thế nào
<n0bawk> còn bind thì ko liên quan mất port ;00
<vubuntor757> 1 cổng LAN trên máy sẽ dùng để kết nối máy tính với modem mạng
<vubuntor757> 2 cổng còn lại sẽ là 2 cổng ra
<vubuntor757> vì muốn đặt 1 dải mạng khác
<vubuntor757> khác với 192.168.x.x thông thường
<vubuntor757> có lẽ thanks bác n0bawk trước
<vubuntor757> mình đi tìm hiểu về router/routing
<vubuntor757> nếu chỗ nào chưa hiểu lại hỏi sau
<vubuntor757> :)
<n0bawk> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-network-interfaces-bridge-eth0-eth1-eth2/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Debian Linux: Configure Network Interfaces As A Bridge / Network Switch ] - www.cyberciti.biz
<vubuntor757> Nhưng bác n0bawk có thể cho hỏi qua
<vubuntor757> 2 cái port LAN còn lại kia
<vubuntor757> dùng để share lan như vậy
<vubuntor757> thì để cùng 1 dải mạng được không nhỉ?
<n0bawk> tự đọc cái bài trên kia đi
<vubuntor757> :)
<vubuntor757> định không lỏi nhưng không được rồi
<vubuntor757> :)
<vubuntor757> thank bác
<vubuntor757> bác n0bawk có thể cho em hỏi thêm 1 câu nữa
<vubuntor757> ??/
<_Tux__> vubuntor757: đọc đi
<_Tux__> hỏi hoài
<_Tux__> =)
<_Tux__> vubuntor757: dùng mịa windows server ấy lắm video tutorial
<vubuntor757> cái port được bridge đó có thể dùng chia mạng chia nhỏ ra nữa được không/
<_Tux__> mà chả cần hiểu mịa gì cả :3
<vubuntor757> ?
 * _Tux__ toàn dùng M$ cho nhanh
<vubuntor757> ai cũng có lúc beginer cả thôi bác ạ
 * _Tux__ nghĩ xem thời beginner mình có biết dùng Google không =))
<vubuntor757> nếu mới tập ăn mà bác không được đút bột cho ăn
<vubuntor757> lại vứt bác vào chỗ có cả 1 đống thức ăn
<_Tux__> thì tự học cách ăn :3
<vubuntor757> liệu bác có thể chọn được loại thức ăn nào có thể ăn được không?
<_Tux__> ăn bừa thôi
<_Tux__> chết thì thôi
<_Tux__> không chết cứ thế ăn tiếp
<vubuntor757> quan trọng là bột nó mềm
<_Tux__> vubuntor757: có biết ăn rồi
<_Tux__> mà lạc vào rừng
<_Tux__> cũng cứ ăn bừa thôi
<_Tux__> =)
<vubuntor757> nếu vứt bác vào khu đồ hộp thì bác tính sao
<_Tux__> vubuntor757: thì nhịn
<_Tux__> chịu chết
<vubuntor757> đương nhiên là ăn bừa
<_Tux__> vubuntor757: lại bắt đầu điệp khúc
<_Tux__> vì em còn mới
<_Tux__> nên em bal bla bla
<_Tux__> =))
<vubuntor757> vấn đề của em là chưa biết lựa được kênh nào cho đúng
<_Tux__> rftm
<n0bawk> vubuntor757: nên đọc kỹ, bài kia là cho độ khó intermidiate
<n0bawk> nếu trình độ chưa đến độ intermidiate thì nên tìm hiểu thêm :))
<n0bawk> DifficultyIntermediate (rss)
<vubuntor757> thực ra em không phải cái gì nó to to
<n0bawk> bạn ko biết nó là gì và nó hoạt động như thế nào, thì rất khó làm cho nó hoạt động theo ý của bạn :D
<vubuntor757> chỉ là amator linux
<vubuntor757> ở cty có 1 cái server dùng ubuntu
<n0bawk> ok vậy mua cái switch 200k
<n0bawk> done :))
<vubuntor757> trước đó cài đặt ở đây theo 1 định hướng khác
<vubuntor757> không những 1 cái mà đã có 2 cái rồi bác ạ
<vubuntor757> nhưng mà dây dợ lằng nhằng quá
<vubuntor757> nên em muốn thử thôi
 * _Tux__ cty đếu có server linux
<n0bawk> vubuntor757: thế mời bạn đọc bài ở trên
<n0bawk> rồi thử thế nào thì thử :))
<n0bawk> làm cái gì nó cũng cần có 1 số kiến thức nền thì mới làm được
<n0bawk> đặc biệt là mấy thứ như thế này :D
<vubuntor757> thực ra là em còn mù mờ chưa hiểu được cái này hình dung nó ra sao
<vubuntor757> nếu đã hình dung được về nó thì chắc chắn không dám phiền đến các bác đâu
<vubuntor757> sẽ tự tìm được tài liệu
<n0bawk> bạn đặt câu hỏi đúng thì sẽ có câu trả lời đúng :))
<n0bawk> he he
<n0bawk> vubuntor757: câu hỏi của bạn ở trên cũng giống như có 1 cái router có 4 cổng
<n0bawk> vậy có thể dùng 1 trong những cổng này để chia thành các mạng khác ko
 * n0bawk đề nghị vubuntor757 đi học CCNA rồi hãy cấu hình :))
 * n0bawk ôm _Tux__ khóc tu tu vì toàn sẹc vơ dởm
<vubuntor757> các bác cao siêu ok
<vubuntor757> 1 phần cũng đã từng là những con gà như em
<vubuntor757> và có đồ chơi
<vubuntor757> còn em thì đến đây mới biết mặt mũi tụi này
<_Tux__> lại bắt đầu
<_Tux__> =))
<n0bawk> lấy éo đâu ra đồ chơi với lương 3m/mo
<vubuntor757> ok
 * n0bawk biết nhờ bố mẹ cho đi học >:3
<_Tux__> hồi trong tay chả có mịa gì
<_Tux__> mình vẫn cấu hình được mấy cái như thế
<n0bawk> và chăm chỉ hỏi anh google :))
<_Tux__> chả cần phải có thiết bị với chả server
<_Tux__> google ftw
<vubuntor757> nhưng mà còn có $ để mà ccn{a,p}
<vubuntor757> còn em $ để ăn còn không có
<_Tux__> vubuntor757: ở đây làm mẹ gì ai có CCNA
<_Tux__> =))
 * n0bawk ếu có tiền đi học CCNA
<vubuntor757> lấy đâu ra mà học những thứ đó
<_Tux__> vubuntor757: chả liên quan
<_Tux__> kiến thức của CCNA
<_Tux__> và chuyện có chứng chỉ là khác nhau
<_Tux__> tài liệu thiếu ma gì
<_Tux__> Google ra cuốn study guide
<_Tux__> đọc thực hành xong
<n0bawk> ờ, CCNA chỉ là trò bày ra để những thằng có tiền đi lấy về rồi vất xó
<_Tux__> chỉ cần mỗi con PC/Laptop
<n0bawk> thử hỏi bao nhiêu bạn đi học CCNA về đc xài hàng xịn của cisco :D
 * _Tux__ chả học CNNA mịa gì vẫn đọc guide cấu hình switch ầm ầm
<_Tux__> n0bawk: hehe
<n0bawk> cơ mà kiến thức nó dạy thì đúng là có giá trị
<n0bawk> cơ mà đh cũng dạy hết mấy cái này rồi :))
<vubuntor757> chung quy lại các bác có thể giúp em khoản hình dung về cái này được không
<vubuntor757> để đỡ phiền đến các bác
<vubuntor757> còn không thì cũng có gió có mưa ầm ầm nữa đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor757: thì đấy đại loại biết cái server thành cái switch
<n0bawk> thay vì cấu hình lằng nhằng đọc điếc đủ thứ thì ra chợ mua cái switch 200k,
<n0bawk> hàng cũng thì 50k
<n0bawk> done
<n0bawk> khỏi suy nghĩ, khỏi google, khỏi đọc lắm
<n0bawk> khỏi tốn xiền :D
<_Tux__> vubuntor757: ^
<vubuntor757> quan trọng là cungx có
<vubuntor757> nhưng mà dây dợ kinh khủng quá
<_Tux__> có rồi thì thôi
<_Tux__> kệ mịa dây dợ
<_Tux__> chạy được là được
<vubuntor757> vâng xong
<vubuntor757> chúc các bác 1 ngày vui vẻ
 * _Tux__ chả tự dưng động vào cho nó mất thời gian
<vubuntor757> nhớ dùng dầu ăn nhé
<n0bawk> dậy dợ kinh khủng thì phải cầm sách đến hỏi thầy
<vubuntor757> em lướt
<n0bawk> làm sao đi dây nghệ thuật
<vubuntor757> mà quên
<vubuntor757> tên em là Hoàn
<vubuntor757> thằng này dám nói và dám nhận
<vubuntor757> từ sau thấy mặt thằng này các bác cứ làm như chưa biết
<vubuntor757> ok
<vubuntor757> kệ mẹ cả họ nó tự bơi
<n0bawk> (chả thấy mặt ai ở đây bao h)
<_Tux__> =))
<n0bawk> lại thêm 1 kẻ thù
<n0bawk> haha
<_Tux__> phát hài vì quản trị mạng đi cấu hình bind9
<n0bawk> mà nối vào con server kia thì cũng giảm 1 cái dây chứ có khác gì đâu nhể?
<_Tux__> n0bawk: bind nó vào interface đấy là được thôi mà
<_Tux__> :)
<_Tux__> còn sau đó thì iptables
<_Tux__> thế là nhanh nhất
<n0bawk> _Tux__: ko dùng bridge thì mỗi interface sẽ phải dùng 1 mạng khác nhau mà :D
<_Tux__> n0bawk: thì hắn đang muốn thế còn gì?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-02
<vubuntor858> ba con co ai choi litecoin bitcoin k nhi?
<n0bawk> ko, ở đây toàn người nghèo lấy đâu ra tiền đầu tư bitcoin
<vubuntor858> ok tks
<vubuntor823> bb ae reset may di xem s e x day
<quydo> ok
<vubuntor426> Máy em sau khi cài ubuntu thì khi boot ubuntu báo lỗi TOCBLOCK, e boot lại win 7 đã cài trước đó thì bị lỗi A disk read error occurred press ctrl+alt+del to restart. Cho e hỏi là giờ nên xử lý ntn?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-03
<vubuntor314> 2 các anh
<vubuntor314> cho em hỏi là python
<TuxNatRuou> có gì hot?
<vubuntor314> mình có thể biên dịch nó thành file binary ko
<vubuntor314> tại em gà nên chưa biết
<vubuntor314> rồi có thể biên dịch nó thành file thư viện .so không
<TuxNatRuou> có
<vubuntor314> anh chỉ em với
<TuxNatRuou> .g python compile to binary
<SuperLuserv3> TuxNatRuou: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12339671/how-to-compile-python-script-to-binary-executable
<vubuntor314> còn trên linux thì sao anh
<vubuntor314> :D
<TuxNatRuou> vubuntor314: đọc đi
<TuxNatRuou> đọc không hết à
<vubuntor314> :3
<vubuntor314> em thấy có mỗi win àk
<TuxNatRuou> vubuntor314: hỏi thật là có biết đọc hiểu tiếng anh không
<TuxNatRuou> Or use PyInstaller as an alternative to py2exe. Here is a good starting point. PyInstaller let's you also create executables for linux and mac...
<vubuntor314> ok để em thử cái
<TuxNatRuou> ơ cái đệt
<TuxNatRuou> hóa ra là đếu đọc thật à
<TuxNatRuou> LOL
<n0bawk> để thành binary thì python a.py nó ra file a.pyc
<vubuntor314> yeah . học python thôi
<CoconutCrab> compile python ra binary làm gì?
<CoconutCrab> giấu hàng?
<n0bawk> bytecode được goị là binary chưa ta :))
<CoconutCrab> technically no
<vubuntor314> tại em thấy dùng thử mấy ứng dụng python
<vubuntor314> thấy nó cứ hơi đơ đơ
<CoconutCrab> đơ như thế nào?
<vubuntor314> nên tìm hiểu thử
<vubuntor314> bấm nút button
<vubuntor314> thì lâu lâu nó đứng 1 cái
<CoconutCrab> cái đấy là do lỗi khác
<vubuntor314> rồi chờ một hồi nó mới chạy
<CoconutCrab> không phải do native code hay binary
<CoconutCrab> hầu hết các trường hợp là như vậy
<vubuntor314> ồh
<vubuntor314> vậy là mình để code nguyên vẫn chạy nhanh như binary hả anh
<CoconutCrab> cho GUI thì không vấn đề gì
<CoconutCrab> ai tính toán cái gì nặng nặng mới chậm
<vubuntor314> ví dụ như gnome 3
<CoconutCrab> máy tính bây giờ đủ nhanh đẻ chạy mượt mà
<vubuntor314> vậy thì lúc tính em để thanh load vào
<CoconutCrab> nếu nó đơ đơ thì là do blocking
<CoconutCrab> làm multithread đi là nó khỏi đơ
<vubuntor314> blocking là gì anh
<CoconutCrab> tức là GUI phải chờ tính toán (nặng) xong mới đáp ứng người dùng được
<CoconutCrab> nôm na là thế
<vubuntor314> ồh
<vubuntor314> em hiểu rồi
<vubuntor314> để em học thêm mới đc
<vubuntor314> có gì không hiểu lên hỏi sau
<vubuntor314> :D
<vubuntor314> buổi trưa vui vẻ nhe các anh
<vubuntor314> em đi đây
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<TuxNatRuou> lại SV làm đồ án chăng
<vubuntor759> 2
<vubuntor392> cho em hỏi sao là mình biên dịch file python thành thư viện .cpy
<vubuntor392> thì nó có nhanh hơn để nguyên thư viện kiểu py không ?
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor392> vậy là mình biên dịch chủ yếu là giấu mã phải ko anh
<CoconutCrab> không nốt
<CoconutCrab> bạn đang học năm mấy?
<vubuntor392> àk em mới tìm hiểu thôi
<TuxNatRuou> vubuntor392: :3
 * TuxNatRuou ngồi nghe thầy CoconutCrab 
<CoconutCrab> thế bạn đọc thêm về ngôn ngữ thông dịch/interpreter language nhé
<CoconutCrab> không giải thích ra dài dòng lắm
<vubuntor392> không anh cứ giải thích đi
<CoconutCrab> dài lắm
 * CoconutCrab đang bận
<TuxNatRuou> vubuntor392: 100k
<vubuntor392> nghe nguời khác nói lại khác hơn với đọc
<vubuntor392> :3
<TuxNatRuou> CoconutCrab: làm bizman
<TuxNatRuou> mà chán quá
<TuxNatRuou> :3
<TuxNatRuou> vubuntor392: thế thì quên cm nó đi nhá
<TuxNatRuou> tự học/tự đọc
<TuxNatRuou> chứ chả ma nào rảnh ngồi giải thích không công đâu
<vubuntor392> ok em hiểu rồi
<vubuntor392> để đọc có gì hỏi sau
<vubuntor392> tại em cũng chỉ mới tìm hiểu ngôn ngữ theo kiểu viết rồi chạy luôn như này thôi
<TuxNatRuou> tại em đếu đọc
<TuxNatRuou> end story
<TuxNatRuou> vì tài liệu python
<TuxNatRuou> nó nói rõ ràng về kiểu interpreter là như nào rồi
<vubuntor392> ok để em đọc xem
<vubuntor392> ok . thời gian nạp giảm vậy là xem như là chuơng trình chạy nhanh hơn
<TuxNatRuou> đếu liên quan :3
<vubuntor392> cũng không khác mấy so với chuơng trình biên dịch
<vubuntor392> :3
<vubuntor392> em chỉ cần nhiêu đó thôi :3
<TuxNatRuou> khác hẳn
<TuxNatRuou> :))
<CoconutCrab> nhanh hơn nhưng không đáng lắm
<CoconutCrab> cái chương trình nó chậm kiểu kia là chậm nguyên nhân khác
<vubuntor392> kệ vớt đc khúc nào hay khúc đó
<vubuntor392> àk cái vụ đó em hiểu rồi
<vubuntor392> sử dụng mutithread hoặc muti proce giải quyết sau giống anh nói hồi sáng
<CoconutCrab> chả được đâu
<CoconutCrab> bạn đọc về cái REPL + bytecode của python sẽ hiểu nó để làm gì
<vubuntor392> còn sâu xa quá em cũng chẵng biết tại em chưa lập trình ứng dụng nào python nào.
<vubuntor392> mà để em thử xem mình có bị giống vậy khi làm 2 phuơng pháp đó + thanh load ko
<CoconutCrab> nói chung là NASA với mấy viện nghiên cứu nó dùng python ngon lành
<CoconutCrab> thì chắc mấy cái chương trình đơn giản cũng không có vấn đề gì
<vubuntor392> ừm chuẩn nó dùng ngon chẵng nhẽ mình làm ứng dụng bình thuờng chẵng ngon
<vubuntor392> chẵng ngon thì phải xem lại tay nghề mình
<vubuntor392> còn không 3 phuơng pháp đó mà bị thì xem như là có vấn đề trong thư viện của gtk 3
<TuxNatRuou> toàn thấy nói trời nói biển nhể
 * TuxNatRuou núp
<vubuntor392> :3
<phuongtm> hello
<phuongtm> quit
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-04
<vubuntor694> mọi nguời cho em hỏi. có cách nào tắt cái $HOME/.nv/GLCache ko
<vubuntor694> hoặc chuyển nó sang swap cũng đc
<Standin_Stanley> "cái $HOME/.nv/GLCache" là gì, mà làm sao phải "tắt", mà "tắt" là làm thế nào? @@
<vubuntor694> cái đó hình như chỉ là bộ nhớ tạm thời
<vubuntor694> của thằng gl khi nó sử lý
<vubuntor694> trong khi ram của em nó còn nhiều
<vubuntor694> mà nó lại ko để vào swap mà lại để vào home mà card vga của em thì ram dư
<vubuntor694> nên em muốn tắt nó đi
<Standin_Stanley> bạn kéo xuống cuối trang này mà xem rồi quyết định nhé http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/304.43/README/openglenvvariables.html
<SuperLuserv3> [ Chapter 11. Specifying OpenGL Environment Variable Settings ] - us.download.nvidia.com
<vubuntor694> đọc trên wweb nó bảo cái gì chỉnh biến __GL_SHADER_DISK_CACHE (giá trị 1 0)
<vubuntor694> nhưng mà nó chẵng để cụ thể là chỉnh ở đâu
<Standin_Stanley> coi lại phần đầu url /me đưa @@
<vubuntor730> das
<vubuntor730> có ai ko
#ubuntu-vn 2015-03-08
<vubuntor365> cho em hoi: em glogin vao phan mem Garena + thi vao ko dc, no bao kiem tra network, vay em can sua cai gi de vao dc a? Xin cam on
<vubuntor365> Garena + là một phần mềm chơi game chạy trên windows, có phải em bị lỗi ở địa chỉ IP ko ạ?
<vubuntor523> cho em hỏi, em chạy chương trình Garena plus thì nó bảo lỗi đường truyền, nhưng đường truyền mạng của em rất tốt, vậy có phải em bị lỗi ip ko ạ? Xin cảm ơn
<CoconutCrab> chạy trên linux?
<vubuntor523> Garena plus là phần mềm để chơi Liên minh huyền thoại
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor523: sang windows mà chơi
<MrTuxHdb> thật luôn
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-07
<raven> có ai ở đây không
<Guest30464> libre office của em bị lỗi
<Guest30464> "the service manager is not available
<Guest30464> uninstall cũng không giải quyết được vấn đề
<Guest30464> libre 5 nha mấy anh
<Guest30464> không ai giúp em à
<Guest30464> :(
<MrTuxHdb> cái này khó
<Guest30464> cài lại máy có giải quyết được vấn đề không nhỉ
<MrTuxHdb> Guest30464: screenshot đi
<MrTuxHdb> oh wait
<MrTuxHdb> Windows/
<MrTuxHdb> Guest30464: xài Windows?
<Guest30464> :(
<MrTuxHdb> thử xóa config của nó đi xem
<MrTuxHdb> Windows mình không biết nó lưu ở đâu
<MrTuxHdb> haha
<MrTuxHdb> linux là ~/.config/libreoffice
<Guest30464> xoá cái pròile của nó hả
<MrTuxHdb> yep
<Guest30464> để em thử
<Guest30464> không khắc phục dc vấn đề :(
<Guest30464> bó tay >"<
<vubuntor868> Xin chào các bạn trong ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor868> Tôi mà một người mới tìm hiểu về Linux/Ubuntu
<vubuntor868> Tôi rất cần sự giúp đỡ từ mọi người tại ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor868> trở ngại đầu tiên của Tôi là cài đặt ubuntu server, tại màn hình Choose a mirror of the Ubuntu archive
<CoconutCrab> vâng
<vubuntor868> không thể thoát khỏi màn hình này, mong các bạn giúp đỡ
<CoconutCrab> bạn gặp trở ngại gì?
<CoconutCrab> giờ màn hình đang như thế nào nhỉ?
<vubuntor868> mình không biết cách thoát khỏi nó
<CoconutCrab> bạn có cắm dây mạng vào không?
<CoconutCrab> bạn thử cài lại và dứt dây đi xem
<vubuntor868> có anh
<vubuntor868> card mạng gắn vào hiện đang sáng
<CoconutCrab> chắc đang load thôn tin về mirror
<CoconutCrab> có nháy đèn không?
<CoconutCrab> nếu được bạn chụp ảnh màn hình
<CoconutCrab> bằng đt
<vubuntor868> màn hình này mình chọn Việt Nam
<CoconutCrab> rồi up lên imgur.com được không?
<vubuntor868> hihi, điện thoại cùi bắp hihih
<vubuntor868> chổ nó yêu cầu hỏi hoài chính là màn hình kêu mình nhập tại http proxy information (lank for none)
<vubuntor868> mình nhấp tiếp tục
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<vubuntor868> là nó báo Bad crchive mirror ngay hà bạn?
<vubuntor868> xin lỗi mình được ai hổ trợ đó ạ ???
<CoconutCrab> chắc của VN bị lỗi
<CoconutCrab> thôi bạn cứ để của Mỹ
<vubuntor868> có thể xin tên bạn được không a?
<CoconutCrab> hay Thái/Hàn/Nhật/Đài ấy
<CoconutCrab> nick mình đây
<CoconutCrab> bạn cứ gọi bằng nick là được
<vubuntor868> nói ra hơi xấu hổ
<CoconutCrab> gọi là crab là được
<vubuntor868> mình đang phụ trách CNTT tại 1 trường cao đẳng Thủ Đức TPHCM
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<vubuntor868> vậy mà về Linux giờ mới phải mò mẩm học để làm
<vubuntor868> xấu hổ thật
<CoconutCrab> không sao
<CoconutCrab> ai cũng bắt đầu từ số 0
<CoconutCrab> mình nghĩ bạn chọn mirror sang đài loan
<CoconutCrab> là ok
<vubuntor868> xin lỗi bạn, có khi nào mọi người ngội lại cafe gì không bạn nhỉ?
<vubuntor868> chắc cần đi gặp mọi người để họ nói mình nghe
<vubuntor868> hic
<CoconutCrab> mmm
<CoconutCrab> mình không ở trong đó
<CoconutCrab> MrTuxHdb: kìa
<CoconutCrab> giúp đỡ đi kìa
<vubuntor868> hihi
<vubuntor868> mình bỏ qua Ubuntu destop để dọc cái server luôn
<vubuntor868> xin chào
<CoconutCrab> thực ra bạn cứ cài desktop trước
<CoconutCrab> để làm quen
<CoconutCrab> thì tốt hơn
<vubuntor868> okie
<vubuntor868> vì thực ra thì mình cũng đang định chạy DHCP chi Ubuntu server luôn
<MrTuxHdb> chọn đại 1 cái mirror đi
<MrTuxHdb> ubuntu server nó phải có network
<MrTuxHdb> hơi bựa tí :D
<vubuntor868> hiện cũng đang cần thử dịch vụ này trên linux
<MrTuxHdb> hoặc nếu hardcore thì code thêm tí pre-seed
<MrTuxHdb> cho nó bỏ qua cái đó
<vubuntor868> MrTuxHdb chắc pro
<vubuntor868> hardcode là điều bây giờ chưa thể
<vubuntor868> hihih
<MrTuxHdb> thế cắm dây mạng cho nó nhanh
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<MrTuxHdb> nhớ là đoạn này bỏ qua được bên debian
<vubuntor868> hiện dây mạng mình đang cấm vào
<MrTuxHdb> mà không rõ bên ubuntu như nào
<vubuntor868> nhưng đến màn hình đó là đứng
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor868: nhấn thử vài lần esc
<MrTuxHdb> xem nó có ra màn hình exper hay advanced gì đó hem
<vubuntor868> okie
<vubuntor868> dể mình thử
<vubuntor868> hic
<vubuntor868> vẩn còn vướng
<MrTuxHdb> .g ubuntu server by pass mirror choose
<MrTuxHdb> chịu khó
<vubuntor868> sory
<MrTuxHdb> hình như éo có cách nào thì phải
<MrTuxHdb> có mạng mới cài được
<MrTuxHdb> hơi bựa :D
<vubuntor868> MrTuxHdb có thể cho xin bản server nào của ubuntu mà anh đã setup trơn tru không a?
<vubuntor868> nhiều khio bản này bị lổi đấy
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor868: mình có bao giờ setup bằng tay mấy đâu
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<MrTuxHdb> bạn cài máy ảo hay hardware?
<vubuntor868> cài máy thực luôn a
<MrTuxHdb> thế thì chịu
<MrTuxHdb> cắm dây mạng cho nó nhanh
<vubuntor868> hic, mình down về bản 14.
<vubuntor868> vâng
<MrTuxHdb> tạo pre-seed đòi hỏi tí customize
<MrTuxHdb> đọc docs
<vubuntor868> okie
<vubuntor868> qua rùi
<vubuntor868> thanh anh MrTuxHdb
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor868: good.
<MrTuxHdb> do cố gắng của bạn mà
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor868: sống tốt giữa vườn rau Thủ Đức nhá
<MrTuxHdb> cạm bẫy nhiều lắm
<vubuntor868> trời
<vubuntor868> nghe đau lòng chưa?
<vubuntor868> ì sao nói vậy MrTuxHdb ???????????????
<MrTuxHdb> just kidding
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor868> afriand a
<gcte> mình cài wine bị lỗi bad EXE format, giờ mình phải làm sao đây?
<CoconutCrab> chịu, có ai ở đây dùng wine đâu mà
<gcte> (mình chạy mấy ứng dụng đồ họa)
 * MrTuxHdb cũng chịu
<MrTuxHdb> toàn loooser không xài exe bao giờ
<gcte> thì bác Bill ghét chim cánh cụt mà
<gcte> à vậy thôi ( giờ chạy máy ảo)
<gcte> thanks
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-10
<vubuntor007> các bạn cho mình xin link down bản tóm tắt bộ tập lệnh ubuntu với
<vubuntor007> lâu mình ko quay lại, các bài viết trên diễn đàn link die hết rồi thì phải
<vubuntor007> các bạn còn ai giữ bản tóm tắt các tập lệnh ubuntu ko vậy
<vubuntor007> nếu còn cho mình xin với nhé
<MrTuxHdb> .g linux command cheatsheet
<MrTuxHdb> Google nhiều lắm
<vubuntor007> ok thanks bạn nhé
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-11
<vubuntor867> cho e hoi loi ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS cadpro- jsc tty1
<vubuntor867> lam the nao
<MrTuxHdb> có phải lỗi đâu mà làm thế nào
<vubuntor867> the sao khoi dong khong vao duoc
<MrTuxHdb> vào rồi đó
<MrTuxHdb> LOL
<vubuntor867> bao login
<vubuntor867> chi e sua voi
<MrTuxHdb> thì nó vào được console là kết thúc quá trình boot rồi
<MrTuxHdb> giờ login thôi?
<MrTuxHdb> ubuntu server hay headless nó vậy mà
<vubuntor867> gio  lam the nao de no vao lai he dieu hanh ha a
<vubuntor867> chi e voi ok
<vubuntor867> no boot toi day  jsc tty
<vubuntor867> login
<Stanley00> vubuntor867: http://askubuntu.com/questions/163390/ubuntu-not-showing-any-gui
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor867: mới cài driver?
<vubuntor867> sao su dung alt+f7 ko duoc nhi
<vubuntor867> jsc tty1
<vubuntor867> jsc login
<Stanley00> vubuntor867: vậy là bạn mới cài ubuntu?
<vubuntor867> do update do
<vubuntor867> gio cho no quay lai cu duoc ko
<MrTuxHdb> cái này khó
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor867> ec, vay tiep tuc sao a.
<vubuntor867> chi giup e di
<vubuntor867> ok
<vubuntor867> sao lau vay
<vubuntor867> sao lau the a chi giup e lam di
<vubuntor860> chi giup e loi jsc tty1
<vubuntor860> jsc login
<vubuntor860> em cam on
<vubuntor860> sao khong co ai nhi
<vubuntor940> chi giup loi jsc tty1
<vubuntor940> jsc login
<vubuntor940> ok moi nguoi
<vubuntor6541> chi giup e loi update jsc tty1
<vubuntor6541>   chi giup e loi update jsc tyy1
<vubuntor6541> lam the nao de vao duoc he dieu hanh
<vubuntor6541> chi giup e loi update jsc tyy1
<vubuntor6541> chi giup e loi update jsc tyy1
<vubuntor6541> chi giup e loi update jsc tyy1
<vubuntor6541> chi giup e loi update jsc tyy1
<vubuntor6541> chi giup e loi update jsc tyy1
<MrTuxHdb> clgt
<MrTuxHdb> ban giờ
<vubuntor6541> chi giup e di
<vubuntor6541> lam sao cho no vao lai duoc he dieu hanh nhu cu ha a
<MrTuxHdb> cài lại cho nhanh
<MrTuxHdb> chứ fix mệt lắm
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<vubuntor6541> chi jup e
<vubuntor6541> vi cai phan mem quan trong ma
<vubuntor6541> voi lai moi biet su dung ubutun
<vubuntor6541> chi giup em update loi jsc tty1
<vubuntor6541> lam sao cho no hoat dong lai nhu truoc
<vubuntor6541> log in jsc
<vubuntor6541> bo tay ha anh
<vubuntor6541> chi giup em update loi jsc tty1
<vubuntor6541> chi giup em update loi jsc tty1
<vubuntor6541> sua sao
<vubuntor206> HI all, Termial của Ubuntu có chia 4 giao diện được không ạ?
<vubuntor206> EM cài cái tab của ubuntu mà dùng hơi bất tiện xíu
<vubuntor206> |+|
<Stanley00> vubuntor206: bạn thử cài terminator và dùng xem
<MrTuxHdb> lần đầu nghe chia 4 giao diện
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor206> Đúng cái em cần rồi, em cảm ơn ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor206: còn một cái khác là tmux, nếu bạn có thời gian thì cũng nên thử :3
<vubuntor938> cac bac giup e voi
<vubuntor938> e moi cai ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor938> nhung ma cai ibus-unikey toan bi loi E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<vubuntor122> Mọi người ơi, cho mình hỏi về cái cách cập nhật số trang trong mục lục của libreoffice (bản 5.0 trên ubuntu 14), mình dùng word thì nó có cho cập nhật only page number, nhưng trong libre thì ko có tùy chọn đó, mình xóa bớt vài thứ rồi cập nhật lại thì nó lại hiện y chang như cũ, có cách nào để chỉ cập nhật trang thôi không?
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-12
<vubuntor234> CHO HOI E DANG BI LOI JSC TTY2
<vubuntor234> SUA LAI NHU THE NAO
<vubuntor234> JSC LOGIN
<vubuntor234> E CAM ON
<vubuntor003> CHO HOI E DANG BI LOI JSC TTY2
<MrTuxHdb> cứ in hoa hết đi
<MrTuxHdb> phản cảm ghê
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor003: rất khó để mà fix online
<MrTuxHdb> vì có nhiều nguyên nhân lắm
<vubuntor003> the lam sao
<MrTuxHdb> nhanh nhất là cái lại
<vubuntor003> vi co phan mem quan trong ma
<vubuntor003> chi e voi
<vubuntor003> do moi dung ubutun
<MrTuxHdb> thì phải xác định được nguyên nhân đã chứ
<MrTuxHdb> thế mới cài driver?
<vubuntor003> do bi update
<vubuntor003> tat no thieu flie sao do
<vubuntor003> jsc login :dau nhay
<vubuntor003> chi giup e di
<vubuntor003> lau vay a
<vubuntor003> chi dum e di
<vubuntor003> CHO HOI E DANG BI LOI JSC TTY2
<vubuntor003> bao login
<vubuntor003> khong duoc
<vubuntor379> mọi người cho em hỏi cách cài đặt và cấu hình DNS trên ubuntu
#ubuntu-vn 2016-03-13
<vubuntor458> UP UBUNTU GAP SU CO NEN NO BAO TTY1 LOGIN GIO PHAI LAM SAO CHI E VOI
<vubuntor458> UP UBUNTU GAP SU CO NEN NO BAO TTY1 LOGIN GIO PHAI LAM SAO CHI E VOI
